# Give the Anchor sight a try!



## buby

ive used oned one for a while now. have always had to mount it high and to the rear because of what everyone would say was a very high anchor point which made it hard to mount low and still see my bubble level, but i still shot very good with it. after deer season this year i decided to play around and lower anchor point where my knuckle was just at the bottom of my ear instead being at the center of my ear and found i shoot very good like this and it allows me to put the anchor sight at the bootom of my sight and get a very good view of level. i find it takes me less time to get on target than my other bow with a peep.


----------



## danny.d

would you be able to post some pic lookin through it and for the side would love to see what this looks like thanks!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Side:










Rear:










Front:


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## donphelps

*line up*

Do you line up the red dot,a sight pin and the target when you aim? 

Thanks


----------



## helix33

donphelps said:


> Do you line up the red dot,a sight pin and the target when you aim?
> 
> Thanks


You simple glance at the anchor sight to make sure the dot is inside the circle. When the dot is inside the circle your anchor is correct and you aren't torquing the bow, your ready to shoot. You then aim your sight pin at the desired impact point on the target and shoot. The whole process takes seconds and is much faster than anchoring and then lining up a peep and so forth. With practice this should become second nature and you should be able to do it instinctively which would really speed up the process if the situation arose.


----------



## moethedog

Almost ordered last night...but then headed to bed. I'm ordering tonight...

Keith


----------



## DaddyPaul

donphelps said:


> Do you line up the red dot,a sight pin and the target when you aim?
> 
> Thanks


The peep is "merely" a reference by which you check to make sure you are anchored the same way each and every time you draw your bow. I use the term "merely" as it is much, much more to me than that. Draw bow, settle into anchor, start to line up pin on target, glance at AS with peripheal vision and proceed with your shot routine. It is that easy. 

I adjust the length of my AS so that at full draw the little dot just barely fits inside the circle. This way it is ultra sensitive to any change in your anchor. Your eye will automatically center the dot but I figure the same holds true for peep sights and sight pin guards? People who shoot targets shoot smaller peeps for better accuracy.

I think making the dot fit "snugly" inside the circle does the same thing, it makes it that much more sensitive, allowing for less shooter error.

Does that make any sense.


----------



## donphelps

*Yes that sounds good.*

I see how it works now. I thought it was kind of like a gun site, line everything up then shoot. It looks like it just makes your anchor point the same with each shot. I have a new bow set up and have not put any sight on it yet. I used a peep on my old one but sometimes it was hard to keep lined up with the pin and target. Never did really like it. I think I will order one today.


Thanks


----------



## helix33

donphelps said:


> I see how it works now. I thought it was kind of like a gun site, line everything up then shoot. It looks like it just makes your anchor point the same with each shot. I have a new bow set up and have not put any sight on it yet. I used a peep on my old one but sometimes it was hard to keep lined up with the pin and target. Never did really like it. I think I will order one today.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes, the Anchor sight is not designed to look through but it is a reference device for your proper anchor point.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

I will post pics of my setup tomorrow.


----------



## g dog

*Anchor Sight is Awesome!*

I started using one last year and my accuracy has improved immensely! Every winter I shoot an indoor 3d league. Compared to the last three years, my average is about 15% higher. I am always in the running for the top scorer, and this year, I am sure that I will win it. People in the league have asked me why I am shooting better and I tell them it is the Anchor Sight. Nobobody seems to believe me but it is true!
Last year I shot an elk and three deer using the AS and made clean kills on all of them. It is easy to set up, gives faster acquisition than a peep, can be used in low light, and allows you to see your whole target, not just what you see through your pin guard.


----------



## KKirk

I just purchased one for my 82nd that should be arriving in the next few weeks. Is there anything special you have to do with regards to mounting it?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

helix33 said:


> I will post pics of my setup tomorrow.


Good , I really want to see your bow with it set-up


----------



## helix33

Here are pictures of My setup:
2008 Crackerized Bowtech 82nd Airborne Realtree Hardwoods HD Green
QAD Ultra Rest Pro LD 
HHA OL 5500 Sight
Archery Innovations Anchor Sight
Kwikee Quiver Combo Realtree Hardwoods HD Green
*Shooting 343 fps with 350 Grain CX Maxima 350 Shafts and FOBS*


----------



## KKirk

Looks good. I was thinking of going with a limb driver rest, doesn't look like it'll work though. Is there any way to mount it so it'll work with the limb driver?


----------



## helix33

KKirk said:


> Looks good. I was thinking of going with a limb driver rest, doesn't look like it'll work though. Is there any way to mount it so it'll work with the limb driver?


I've never used one pm Mike Carter (Crackers) and ask him. He's the man on bow setup.


----------



## ratfart

KKirk said:


> Looks good. I was thinking of going with a limb driver rest, doesn't look like it'll work though. Is there any way to mount it so it'll work with the limb driver?


UMMMmmmm.....Did you look at the pictures above posted by DaddyPaul????:wink:

BTW, I have used the Anchor Sight for 3 seasons, it is THE single best archery tool I have ever added to my bow. Simply amazing. It will make you a bow torque guru...you'll see exactly how much you torque and exactly what you have to do to fix it!!


----------



## helix33

KKirk said:


> Looks good. I was thinking of going with a limb driver rest, doesn't look like it'll work though. Is there any way to mount it so it'll work with the limb driver?


I just saw a picture of an 82nd that Mike did that had a limb driver on it so I'm sure they will work.


----------



## Wood

*Where to mount it*



KKirk said:


> I just purchased one for my 82nd that should be arriving in the next few weeks. Is there anything special you have to do with regards to mounting it?


You have to figure out where it will mount the best. You basically have 4 options. Behind the riser and over or under your sight pins or in front of the riser and under or over your sight pins. My Guardian has it mounted behind the riser and over the sight pins. My GTO has it in front of the riser and over the sight pins. ( Was behind the riser but it was in the way of my bowmaster press ) On my Allegience it was behind the riser and under the sight pins.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer

Aloha
If anyone can answer, is this type of aid illegal in competition shoots? It would be great for hunting (uphill or downhill shots).


----------



## KKirk

ratfart said:


> UMMMmmmm.....Did you look at the pictures above posted by DaddyPaul????:wink:
> 
> BTW, I have used the Anchor Sight for 3 seasons, it is THE single best archery tool I have ever added to my bow. Simply amazing. It will make you a bow torque guru...you'll see exactly how much you torque and exactly what you have to do to fix it!!


Dohh...:embara:

Woody, sounds good on having 4 possible options.


----------



## jesmith18

Has anyone had any problems with this working well in low light situations or rain or snow?


----------



## buby

had my first chance this year, started raining while in stand but not hard enough to drive me down for a while and drew back a few times to see how it looked. if a shot would have presented itself i would have had no problem taking the shot, ive also stayed out till almost dark and could still see the dot clearly.


----------



## thirdypointer

so, what is the price for something like this? Also, is it hard to get used to after shooting with a peep for 20 years? Lastly, as already asked, is it illegal for tournament shooting?


----------



## DaddyPaul

It is legal in every venue I have checked with, it uses no electronics.


----------



## helix33

jesmith18 said:


> Has anyone had any problems with this working well in low light situations or rain or snow?


I haven't had that opportunity yet since I just started using it, but I did see a post on another thread where a guy said that he had never had a problem with rain or fog. He also suggested if that was a concern to you to put some rain X anti-fog on the lens to eliminate this concern which I thought sounded like a great idea. As far as low light I'm sure that will never be an issue. After shooting I take my bow to my basement to put it away. In the dark of my basement you can easily see the anchor sight disc glowing from where I was outside in the daylight shooting. The disc will glow for a long time just being exposed to daylight which I'm confident that is all that is needed. To super charge it you can take a flashlight and shine on it to charge it. I've either missed deer or wasn't able to get off a shot at dusk or dawn in the past because I couldn't see through my peep sight. The anchor sight will totally eliminate that problem and any problem you may have with your form as far as bow torque and inconsistent anchor point. The anchor sight setup correctly will train you to come to a perfect natural anchor every time you draw the bow. I've only shot maybe 50 to 75 shots with it and I'm already so comfortable with it that I can tell as soon as I anchor if my anchor feels correct. A quick glance at the anchor sight to verify that and I'm ready to shoot.


----------



## helix33

thirdypointer said:


> so, what is the price for something like this? Also, is it hard to get used to after shooting with a peep for 20 years? Lastly, as already asked, is it illegal for tournament shooting?


$69.99 and it will be the best money you have ever spent on archery equipment. It has been very easy for me to get used to. I was shooting a 3 to 4 inch pattern at 20 yards after 15 to 20 shots to set it and a new sight up. Here is a link to the manufacturers web sit for more information http://www.archeryinnovations.com/


----------



## mecca

Anyone thinking of getting one of these just get it-if you are willing to make an honest effort setting it up you will see it's value. If you do not like it they will be sold in a matter of hours on the classifieds.

I love mine-- :rock:


----------



## cmherrmann

Here is a very from behind looking at the Anchor Sight. I mounted mine on the far side of the riser closer to my sight, just seems easier to see. I agree with PaulDaddy, I have made the Black dot as big as possible so it just fits inside the Red circle since these pictures were taken. I don't have it lined up quite right in the picture, hard to hold the bow and camera and take a picture at the same time. I have also moved the AS up to the top of the bracket so it is above my sight, otherwise you cannot get to the side adjustment screw without drilling a hole in the mounting plate.


----------



## helix33

mecca said:


> Anyone thinking of getting one of these just get it-if you are willing to make an honest effort setting it up you will see it's value. If you do not like it they will be sold in a matter of hours on the classifieds.
> 
> I love mine-- :rock:


No question about that, but if you didn't want to post it in the classifieds all you have to do is send it back for a full refund no questions asked. I don't know of any better offer out there from any company in any business than a total money back offer minus the shipping back to the manufacturer. *Try it and if your not completely satisfied your money back.* Matter of fact I'll go out on a limb and say I think that within 10 years when more and people try this that the anchor sight will be common and the peep sight a rarity in archery. I don't think very many people will be sending it back! It's a great tool and a better way to help aid you in aiming your bow.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## thirdypointer

Helix, thanks for bringing this to my attention! I formed a sort of target panic as i can't focus on both the pin and target and thus focus on the pin and then lock up tight and can't move it to the target. I can look along side my string and move it with ease and see everything clear. So i called and talked with Lynn today, and have one going out tomorrow! I believe this could get me back to winning some 3D tournaments again!:wink:


----------



## helix33

thirdypointer said:


> Helix, thanks for bringing this to my attention! I formed a sort of target panic as i can't focus on both the pin and target and thus focus on the pin and then lock up tight and can't move it to the target. I can look along side my string and move it with ease and see everything clear. So i called and talked with Lynn today, and have one going out tomorrow! I believe this could get me back to winning some 3D tournaments again!:wink:


Glad to help. I bet it will be the best money you've every spent on archery 
equipment.


----------



## lasse5214

Is this Fita target legal? Do any pros shoot with this anchor sight?
And how would it do for spots?
I would like to try?


----------



## helix33

lasse5214 said:


> Is this Fita target legal? Do any pros shoot with this anchor sight?
> And how would it do for spots?
> I would like to try?


Yes it is legal. It will increase your accuracy so it is great for or any type of shooting. Try it, you won't be sorry you did.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## crazyjz

*BAS--try it, you'll like it!*

Just for your information, Lynn, the inventor and owner of Archery Innovations has a new aluminium model of the Bow Anchor Sight coming out. It is reportedly identical in function to the original, just w a aluminium housing. He has also reportedly modified the mount to provide for a few additional mounting options.

I have been using these BAS's for several years now and I am convinced that they are the best thing since sliced bread when it comes to a bow aiming device; especially when used for hunting. 

I would never encourage anybody to hunt illegally or unethically but I will say that I can use my BAS to shoot long after I cannot see reliably through my peep sight.

Just my .02.

jz


----------



## DonsHarley

*Anchor sight*

Are you shooting with both eyes open when you use this


----------



## Canjapan2003

*recurve??*

I imagine this would be considered a second sight point and thus illegal for FITA recurve competion but how about as a training product? Use it to learn to line things up right and build muscle memory then pull it off for the match? 
Thoughts?


----------



## DaddyPaul

I posted a thread asking whether it was FITA legal or not a while back and was told it was. I don't know about recurves but it doesn't help you "sight" it is only an anchor reference. 



Canjapan2003 said:


> I imagine this would be considered a second sight point and thus illegal for FITA recurve competion but how about as a training product? Use it to learn to line things up right and build muscle memory then pull it off for the match?
> Thoughts?


----------



## covertthreads

I just put mine on last week and immediately saw better grouping at 20 yards. I am color blind and really had issues shooting in low light with a peep sight. This was the biggest reason for me trying the anchor sight. In fact now I am shooting with bow eyes open.
And Lynn is very helpful. He even called the owner of my local bow shop and explained to him how to install it.


----------



## DaddyPaul

DonsHarley said:


> Are you shooting with both eyes open when you use this


I do........................


----------



## crazyjz

*Yes, I use both eyes.*

Yes, I can use both eyes when using the BAS. Sometimes I have an issue when shooting peeps and using both eyes. Seems like the dominant eye switches out when the angle of my head gets to a certain point. Does not happen w the BAS though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Any comparison*

Anybody ever tried "The Hind Sight" or "No PEEP" if so how does this "Anchor Sight" compare?


----------



## helix33

12-Ringer said:


> Anybody ever tried "The Hind Sight" or "No PEEP" if so how does this "Anchor Sight" compare?


I tried the "No Peep" and sent it back! I could never get it dialed in exactly because there was no micro adjustment on it. With the Anchor Sight you have micro adjustments that allow you to dial it in much easier than the "No Peep". I also like the slightly bigger housing, optics and glow disc on the anchor sight. *In my opionion **there is no comparison between the "No Peep" and Anchor sight.*


----------



## On My Way

I really want to try an BAS but nervous about setting it up. I live in Northwest Colorado- remote as you can get with the nearest bow shop three hours away. (However the hunting is good) My question is- is it something that is pretty easy to install and tune in. Thanks for the help- Really want to try one but......


----------



## KKirk

crazyjz said:


> Just for your information, Lynn, the inventor and owner of Archery Innovations has a new aluminium model of the Bow Anchor Sight coming out. It is reportedly identical in function to the original, just w a aluminium housing. He has also reportedly modified the mount to provide for a few additional mounting options.
> 
> I have been using these BAS's for several years now and I am convinced that they are the best thing since sliced bread when it comes to a bow aiming device; especially when used for hunting.
> 
> I would never encourage anybody to hunt illegally or unethically but I will say that I can use my BAS to shoot long after I cannot see reliably through my peep sight.
> 
> Just my .02.
> 
> jz


I noticed that they(I'm guessing it's from them) had just put up an ebay auction for an anchor sight for 89.99. I was wondering why it was 20 dollars more than the online price, but I guess it's the aluminium one. I missed the last auction they had up for the old one that was at 59.99 I believe.


----------



## DaddyPaul

On My Way said:


> I really want to try an BAS but nervous about setting it up. I live in Northwest Colorado- remote as you can get with the nearest bow shop three hours away. (However the hunting is good) My question is- is it something that is pretty easy to install and tune in. Thanks for the help- Really want to try one but......


Super easy to set up.


----------



## helix33

On My Way said:


> I really want to try an BAS but nervous about setting it up. I live in Northwest Colorado- remote as you can get with the nearest bow shop three hours away. (However the hunting is good) My question is- is it something that is pretty easy to install and tune in. Thanks for the help- Really want to try one but......


Its not hard and will take 45 minutes max


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## windtalker

After owning several bows in the last couple of years, the only piece of equipment that is removed from the bows before I sold them is the Anchor Sight. The same Anchor Sight is now on its third marriage, to a General no less! 

I just ordered my second Anchor Sight from Lynn the other night for a future bow project. The newest Anchor Sight is made of aluminum with the company logo engraved on the body of the sight.

Once properly set up, the Anchor sight will give you consistency from shot to shot and that's what we all strive for.


----------



## ranger56528

???..so if you have a multi pin site and your shot is say 42yrds in a hunting situation you just put your 40 yrd pin on target and if the bubble is in the ring your good to go and just make your adjustment for 42 yrd shot.???


----------



## helix33

ranger56528 said:


> ???..so if you have a multi pin site and your shot is say 42yrds in a hunting situation you just put your 40 yrd pin on target and if the bubble is in the ring your good to go and just make your adjustment for 42 yrd shot.???


Put the dot in the circle point your 40 yard pin at where you want to inpact the target and shoot. The Ancher Sight is a reference that tells you that your anchor is correct and that you aren't torquing the bow. It's not a sight that you look through and line up with your existing sight pins. Draw and anchor, glance at the anchor sight for a reference to determin if your anchor is correct and then point your sight pin at the impact point and shoot. This is very easy to master, feels better, is faster in case the circumstance arises and more accurate than a peep.


----------



## ranger56528

helix33 said:


> Put the dot in the circle point your 40 yard pin at where you want to inpact the target and shoot. The Ancher Sight is a reference that tells you that your anchor is correct and that you aren't torquing the bow. It's not a sight that you look through and line up with your existing sight pins. Draw and anchor, glance at the anchor sight for a reference to determin if your anchor is correct and then point your sight pin at the impact point and shoot. This is very easy to master, feels better, is faster in case the circumstance arises and more accurate than a peep.


Exactilly what I was asking..Thanks...


----------



## helix33

ranger56528 said:


> Exactilly what I was asking..Thanks...


Glad I could help.


----------



## helix33

lasse5214 said:


> Is this Fita target legal? Do any pros shoot with this anchor sight?
> And how would it do for spots?
> I would like to try?


There are a few TV hunting personalities that use and endorse the Anchor Sight, not that it matters. Jay Gregory, Mitch Hagen, and Keith Beam all use and endorse it. As far as competition shooters I'm not sure on that. You would have to ask Lynn the owner and inventor of the anchor sight on that one.


----------



## helix33

Give Lynn a call and he will gladly answer any question you might have. He's a straight shooter and a very honorable guy.


----------



## jesmith18

has anyone tried the string splitter? I'm wondering how them two would compare with each other. I currently have a peep, but am serioulsy considering the string splitter peep. Any thoughts?


----------



## moethedog

Lynn emailed me...mine went in the mail today...

I'm pumped....

Keith


----------



## pdj

One thing that I have not seen mentioned os the fact that you can range with the BAS meaning you can use the dashs above and below the dot that you circle for proper alignment.Say for instance you have a shot in between 25-30yds you can either use the 20yd pin and then adjust your anchor ever so slightly (the picture you see through the BAS would have the circle a little under the dot) and doing this just increases its usefulness. Also the reverse can be used when shooting under say 20yds, you would adjust your anchor to allow you to see the circle rising above the dot a certain degree. With practise it becomes very natural and deadly!Having the ability to add some SWAG( scientific wild a_ _ guess) is a nice thing when having to make those split secomd range decisions.


----------



## helix33

jesmith18 said:


> has anyone tried the string splitter? I'm wondering how them two would compare with each other. I currently have a peep, but am serioulsy considering the string splitter peep. Any thoughts?


My understanding on the string splitter is it is to be used with the Anchor Sight if you simply want to continue to look through the string like you did with a peep after you install the anchor sight. If you move your dominant eye to one side of the string (Left side for right handed and right side for left handed) you don't need a splitter. One of the reasons your purchasing the anchor sight is to eliminate looking through the string and a peep sight to get a better view of the target to begin with. I think if you purchase the anchor sight and try it you will realize that you don't want to anchor where your looking through the string any longer, so you wouldn't need the string splitter. If after you purchase the Anchor Sight you simply feel the most comfortable looking through the string like you always have with a peep, then the string splitter would be a must. This is how Jay Gregory has his setup.


----------



## crazyjz

*I'm going to try it.*

I've enjoyed the BAS for years, and have ordered another one from Lynn to go on a new bow that I got. I also ordered one of the string splitters off of EBay just to see what all the hoorah is about.

I may not like it but I refuse to pass judgment on something I have not tried. They only take a minute to put in and take out so I don't consider it much of a risk to try.

Who knows, I may really like it!


----------



## moethedog

ttt

moethedog


----------



## helix33

moethedog said:


> Lynn emailed me...mine went in the mail today...
> 
> I'm pumped....
> 
> Keith


Welcome Aboard! IMHO You just made the best buying decision and investment that you've every made in archery equipment.


----------



## LeadSled1

What do you have to modify on the old style bracket to put it on the front by the site? I am 99% sure I want one for my 82nd but I want it out front. I don't think the new brackets are ready yet. I shot traditional when I was a kid and I just don't feel a "natural" anchor with trying to bend my head around the string to get behind the peep since I got back into shooting this year.


----------



## whitemarlin

which gives more view of the A.S. mounting it in front or in back of the riser. :darkbeer:


----------



## DaddyPaul

whitemarlin said:


> which gives more view of the A.S. mounting it in front or in back of the riser. :darkbeer:



I'm not sure I understand your question? Mine are both mounted behind the riser and I can see everything just fine and dandy.


----------



## hoggin03

Another loyal BAS user here. There is nothing on the market today that could convince me to replace the BAS. It is the best accessory that I own. Try one, and you won't regret it.


----------



## whitemarlin

DaddyPaul said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question? Mine are both mounted behind the riser and I can see everything just fine and dandy.


 you got it, i just didn't no if you could see it better if its in front of the riser under sight


----------



## helix33

It's a matter of personal taste and possibly your setup as to where you mount it. Like was posted before there are basically 4 places to mount it. Front below your sight or above your sight or behind below your sight or above it. Once you get the Anchor sight you will be able to mess with it to determine what you like best. There is no wrong or write place to mount it, it's personal preference.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## LeadSled1

Any answer to my question above?


----------



## helix33

LeadSled1 said:


> What do you have to modify on the old style bracket to put it on the front by the site? I am 99% sure I want one for my 82nd but I want it out front. I don't think the new brackets are ready yet. I shot traditional when I was a kid and I just don't feel a "natural" anchor with trying to bend my head around the string to get behind the peep since I got back into shooting this year.


I don't think you will have to do anything. The bracket can be turned in either direction to mount it in front of or behind the risor. I have mine mounted behind the risor above my sight on my 82nd and it is awesome. There isn't a lot of clearance behind the risor on the 82 but the Anchor sight with the standard bracket works great behind the risor.


----------



## LeadSled1

Thanks! Just wanted to make sure before I ordered one.


----------



## thirdypointer

I personally wanted it mounted infront also, and it sounded like you have to drill a hole in the old bracket to get to a set screw. After thinking about it, i think i'll mount it to the back side. Reason being i think it will be better protected there with the cable guard and everthing. I use a rope and raise and lower my bow to the ground out of my tree stand and don't want to set it down on the anchor sight!


----------



## helix33

thirdypointer said:


> I personally wanted it mounted infront also, and it sounded like you have to drill a hole in the old bracket to get to a set screw. After thinking about it, i think i'll mount it to the back side. Reason being i think it will be better protected there with the cable guard and everthing. I use a rope and raise and lower my bow to the ground out of my tree stand and don't want to set it down on the anchor sight!


That is true and my thoughts also when mounting mine. I wanted mine closer to me as well.


----------



## Carnivore1

For those using the anchor sight what does your sight picture look like. Is the string all the way out of the scope or does it sit just to the side of the pin ?


----------



## helix33

Carnivore1 said:


> For those using the anchor sight what does your sight picture look like. Is the string all the way out of the scope or does it sit just to the side of the pin ?


First to clarify, the Anchor Sight is a reference tool. It's not a scope or a sight that you use to look through in conjunction with your normal sight. When you have it setup you use it to to determine if you are anchoring correctly and that you aren't torquing the bow. If you have the dot inside the circle this reference tells you that your anchor is correct and that you aren't torquing the bow and that the arrow should impact where your normal sight pin is pointed at. Just as a peep is a reference to tell you that you are anchoring somewhat in the same position and the arrow should impact where the sight pin is pointed. Why then can you be all over the place when shooting with a peep sight? It's because although you can still see through the peep sight, depending on the size of peep you are using there is enough grey area to actually anchor differently every shot but still see through the peep. When you change your anchor you also change your impact point. This can be a very slight change in form and anchor to simply torquing the bow. Take your sighted in bow and slightly change your anchor point when shooting through a peep and you will see that your bow all of a sudden is not sighted in any longer. Now think of making a 30 yard shot from a tree stand in a awkward position. The pin can be pointed at the target but hit way off or more likely completely miss the target because of a change in your anchor point due to the conditions your shooting under. This isn't easily detectable in the field at the time of the shot with a peep sight. You don't know it until after the shot when that trophy animal is running away after you missed the shot. With the anchor sight this is eliminated because it makes you anchor the same every time in order to get the dot in the circle. This is also how it will eliminate bow torque because it gives you a visible reference to show you that you are torquing the bow. A peep sight doesn't give you this reference. Both the anchor sight and the peep sight are reference tools and nothing more. The anchor sight will show you an inconsistent anchor, it will show you bow torque and it will eliminate the problem of low light conditions and unnatural anchor point that is associated with a peep sight. All said the anchor sight shouldn't even be compared to a peep sight except for reference purposes because the anchor sight is an advanced technology and the peep is well a peep..


----------



## helix33

The string is not situated or centered inside the Anchor sight if that is what your asking. The anchor sight is to the right of and in front of my string.


----------



## za_boy

The Anchor Site is awesome, don't knock it unless you've tried it yourself! Just make sure that it's set up correctly.


----------



## helix33

za_boy said:


> The Anchor Site is awesome, don't knock it unless you've tried it yourself! Just make sure that it's set up correctly.


I agree. Give it a try before you make an evaluation of it. You can't really totally understand the full concept by descriptions from others. You need to mount it on your bow dial it in and shoot it to see and understand the full implications of the Anchor Sight.


----------



## Carnivore1

helix33 said:


> First to clarify, the Anchor Sight is a reference tool. It's not a scope or a sight that you use to look through in conjunction with your normal sight. When you have it setup you use it to to determine if you are anchoring correctly and that you aren't torquing the bow. If you have the dot inside the circle this reference tells you that your anchor is correct and that you aren't torquing the bow and that the arrow should impact where your normal sight pin is pointed at. Just as a peep is a reference to tell you that you are anchoring somewhat in the same position and the arrow should impact where the sight pin is pointed. Why then can you be all over the place when shooting with a peep sight? It's because although you can still see through the peep sight, depending on the size of peep you are using there is enough grey area to actually anchor differently every shot but still see through the peep. When you change your anchor you also change your impact point. This can be a very slight change in form and anchor to simply torquing the bow. Take your sighted in bow and slightly change your anchor point when shooting through a peep and you will see that your bow all of a sudden is not sighted in any longer. Now think of making a 30 yard shot from a tree stand in a awkward position. The pin can be pointed at the target but hit way off or more likely completely miss the target because of a change in your anchor point due to the conditions your shooting under. This isn't easily detectable in the field at the time of the shot with a peep sight. You don't know it until after the shot when that trophy animal is running away after you missed the shot. With the anchor sight this is eliminated because it makes you anchor the same every time in order to get the dot in the circle. This is also how it will eliminate bow torque because it gives you a visible reference to show you that you are torquing the bow. A peep sight doesn't give you this reference. Both the anchor sight and the peep sight are reference tools and nothing more. The anchor sight will show you an inconsistent anchor, it will show you bow torque and it will eliminate the problem of low light conditions and unnatural anchor point that is associated with a peep sight. All said the anchor sight shouldn't even be compared to a peep sight except for reference purposes because the anchor sight is an advanced technology and the peep is well a peep..


I understand that you do not look through the anchor sight and that it is a reference tool. When I ask if the string is inside the "scope" I am refering to the pin sight ring.In other words, are you able to look so far to the left of the string that the string does not cross in front of your view at all or do you have the string in your line of sight just to the right of the pin(s). I hope I am making sense this time


----------



## SKR8PN

Can someone please hook a newbie up with the Anchor Site web site??????
Thanks!


----------



## danny.d

try here www.archeryinnovations.com


----------



## LeadSled1

Just ordered mine from the ones Lynn had listed on Ebay. I figure I am changing a bunch of stuff around on my 82nd, might as well do it all at once since it will need to be resighted in etc. I can't wait to see how it works out.


----------



## helix33

Carnivore1 said:


> I understand that you do not look through the anchor sight and that it is a reference tool. When I ask if the string is inside the "scope" I am refering to the pin sight ring.In other words, are you able to look so far to the left of the string that the string does not cross in front of your view at all or do you have the string in your line of sight just to the right of the pin(s). I hope I am making sense this time


When I anchor the string is slightly touching the right side of my nose and the corner of my mouth is touching the FOB which I use instead of vanes. This in turn is like a kisser button with no added weight to slow down the string. The string is never in my view at all. That is the beauty of the Anchor sight you no longer need to look through the string like you did with a peep sight, you have a wide open view of your target and sight pins. You can aim with both eyes open or one eye open. Your field of view is much better than it was with a peep. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## SKR8PN

danny.d said:


> try here www.archeryinnovations.com




Under Construction.......... How else can I get one of these???


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

SKR8PN said:


> Under Construction.......... How else can I get one of these???


Call Lynn at 218-563-2800 to order or for any questions you may have.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## cmherrmann

LeadSled1 said:


> What do you have to modify on the old style bracket to put it on the front by the site? I am 99% sure I want one for my 82nd but I want it out front. I don't think the new brackets are ready yet. I shot traditional when I was a kid and I just don't feel a "natural" anchor with trying to bend my head around the string to get behind the peep since I got back into shooting this year.


The only mod you have to do to the old bracket is drill a hole in the bracket if you mount the BAS on the bottom of the bracket. This is if it is in front or behind the riser. The reason being is that there are 2 adjustment screws one for vertical and one for horizontal. On is on the top of the BAS and one is on the right side of the BAS. You cannot get at the one on the right side if you mount it on the bottom of the bracket unless you drill a hole to get the allen wrench through. It is only a small hole 1/8" maybe. I originally mounted mine on top and then tried the bottom and then went back to the top. 

I did not want to move it after getting it all setup but actually moving and readjusting is a piece of cake after you do it once. Get one you will not regret it. 


Also forgot who asked about setting it up and being a long ways from a shop. When you set it up leave your peep in and use it, just look around the peep. This way you can try it without making any changes until you are sure you like it. Whatever you do make sure you shoot it for about 2 weeks to make sure you get used to it before hunting. You absolutely have to trust what it is showing you and just relax and it all falls into place.


----------



## DaddyPaul

cmherrmann said:


> The only mod you have to do to the old bracket is drill a hole in the bracket if you mount the BAS on the bottom of the bracket. This is if it is in front or behind the riser.


I have one mounted on my Drenalin and an '07 Allegiance. Both are mounted behind the riser and on the bottom of the bracket. I have not modified either bracket in the slightest and have easy access to both micro adjustment screw heads?

Not trying to be contrary.........................................


----------



## helix33

DaddyPaul said:


> I have one mounted on my Drenalin and an '07 Allegiance. Both are mounted behind the riser and on the bottom of the bracket. I have not modified either bracket in the slightest and have easy access to both micro adjustment screw heads?
> 
> Not trying to be contrary.........................................


I never modified the bracket in any way either.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## cmherrmann

If you mount it in front of the riser (furthest from the shooter) you would be covering that set screw that is visible in your picture with the bracket.


----------



## ciscokid

For me, it revealed all the things i was doing wrong/inconsistent like anchor point / grip.



Great tool.


----------



## DaddyPaul

cmherrmann said:


> If you mount it in front of the riser (furthest from the shooter) you would be covering that set screw that is visible in your picture with the bracket.


Fair enough, but you said in your original post that it didn't matter whether it was in front or behind the riser. I was just showing that is not necessarily true.


----------



## helix33

I personally like it mounted in the back much better than in the front. It's closer to you and for me it's a better transition when you glance at the Anchor sight and then at your normal sight pins.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ciscokid said:


> For me, it revealed all the things i was doing wrong/inconsistent like anchor point / grip.
> 
> 
> 
> Great tool.


When it's setup right it doesn't lie!


----------



## LeadSled1

Mine came in. Once I get the bow back from the shop (getting limbs upgraded) I will give it a shot. I'm going to have them remove the peep while they have it there.


----------



## helix33

LeadSled1 said:


> Mine came in. Once I get the bow back from the shop (getting limbs upgraded) I will give it a shot. I'm going to have them remove the peep while they have it there.


Welcome Aboard, I think you will agree after using it for awhile that it is a giant leap forward compared to the peep sight.


----------



## helix33

The Anchor Sight is light years ahead of a peep sight. It is far better in every possible comparison and then does so much more than a peep will do. Serious Archers owe it to themselves to give it a try. The Anchor Sight Nation is growing steadily as more and more are giving it a try. People are curious about the anchor sight guys so keep your posts coming to help them overcome any reluctance they have to change. You know as welll as I do if they try it they will most likely like it.


----------



## helix33

Back up


----------



## helix33

Let's here some input guys.


----------



## wapitiman

*Anchor Sight*

I currently shoot the Timberline No-Peep. I like the No-Peep, but don't like the light reflection off the lens, especially when the sun is behind my back. Wondering if the Anchor Sight has this same problem. I am currently considering trying the Anchor Sight if this is not as much of a problem.
Wapitiman


----------



## mrhappypantz

*anchor sight*

ok question, if right handed and string lightly touching left side of nose and sight is slightly left of string, and anchor sight is right of string, when looking at anchor sight don't you have to look at an angle to see the anchor sight? would it be better to look at right side of string ? seems like you would have to look right for anchor sight then back left to the sight to shoot?


----------



## homer59

The only thing i dont like about the sight is i cant see my bubble, ive got it on a xt with a Spot Hogg Real Deal Sight. I dont want it on the top, so im not going to do that. I think the mount could use some work, maybe a different mount for different bows. I took mine off, but who knows, i might put it back on...


----------



## DaddyPaul

homer59 said:


> The only thing i dont like about the sight is i cant see my bubble, ive got it on a xt with a Spot Hogg Real Deal Sight. I dont want it on the top, so im not going to do that. I think the mount could use some work, maybe a different mount for different bows. I took mine off, but who knows, i might put it back on...



That is why the mount offers the flexibility to move it to the top or bottom. Depending on the archer's anchor point, peep height, sight guard size, etc., it might not be possible to see the level and have it on the bottom. 

It is not the "fault" of the mount per se, just too many variables involved to make it work the same for everyone IMO.


----------



## DaddyPaul

mrhappypantz said:


> ok question, if right handed and string lightly touching left side of nose and sight is slightly left of string, and anchor sight is right of string, when looking at anchor sight don't you have to look at an angle to see the anchor sight? would it be better to look at right side of string ? seems like you would have to look right for anchor sight then back left to the sight to shoot?


By adjusting the angle of the AS with the micro adjustments you don't have to crank your head at all to see it!:wink:


----------



## helix33

Try it you will be glad you did.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I shot a 299/18x Vegas round with my Drenalin and Anchor Sight yesterday (short stabilizer/pin sights/skinny arrows). They are very accurate when set up properly and trusted!


----------



## mrhappypantz

*anchor sight*

anchor sight and hha slider and binary cam bow set up pics? anyone have this set up? you look to right of string or left and why? i had the no peep in front under the hha but the anchor sight today im having trouble making it fit there, anyone else had these problems? help?? really would like it in front of riser under the hha, but the back of anchor sight seems to hit the hha sight, guess i could raise my kisser and raise my hha sight? any ideas?


----------



## LeadSled1

Well the bow is in and the sight is on. I'll be trying it out tomorrow. Can't wait to give it a shot.


----------



## DaddyPaul

LeadSled1 said:


> Well the bow is in and the sight is on. I'll be trying it out tomorrow. Can't wait to give it a shot.


Good looking rig for sure, nice bow stand too!:wink:


----------



## jgd2305

helix33 said:


> Give the Anchor sight a try!


No


----------



## Unk Bond

DaddyPaul said:


> That is why the mount offers the flexibility to move it to the top or bottom. Depending on the archer's anchor point, peep height, sight guard size, etc., it might not be possible to see the level and have it on the bottom.
> 
> It is not the "fault" of the mount per se, just too many variables involved to make it work the same for everyone IMO.


-------------------
For me
I set my anchor site with a stableizer rod jig.After iam done, i don't need a bubble level.When the Anchor Site dot is in the circle the bow is as level.As if you were viewing the bubble level.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Unk Bond said:


> -------------------
> For me
> I set my anchor site with a stableizer rod jig.After iam done, i don't need a bubble level.When the Anchor Site dot is in the circle the bow is as level.As if you were viewing the bubble level.


I can can't my bow and keep the dot in the circle? Are you saying that when the vertical crosshair is perfect then you have your bow plumb?


----------



## Unk Bond

DaddyPaul said:


> I can can't my bow and keep the dot in the circle? Are you saying that when the vertical crosshair is perfect then you have your bow plumb?


-----------------
Hello
I put the stablizer rod in my jig clamp.Rotate bow till the bubble is level.

Turn the Anchor sight till Horzonal hair line is 180 degree.Tighen the little allen set screw to maintain position of the horzonal line. Your 180 degree hair line is now level with your level. [ Later


----------



## helix33

LeadSled1 said:


> Well the bow is in and the sight is on. I'll be trying it out tomorrow. Can't wait to give it a shot.


That's a sweet looking rig. I may have to order the black limbs for mine.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Unk Bond said:


> -----------------
> Hello
> I put the stablizer rod in my jig clamp.Rotate bow till the bubble is level.
> 
> Turn the Anchor sight till Horzonal hair line is 180 degree.Tighen the little allen set screw to maintain position of the horzonal line. Your 180 degree hair line is now level with your level. [ Later


I figured that is what you were talking about. I just don't trust my eyes to tell me that the horizontal line is level. 

What I do is set my bubble on my sight so that it is jiving with my bow when level. I then put my bow in a vise and plumb it up. I then hand a plumb line from the ceiling and line up the vertical line in the AS with the plumb line. Now I know everything is right! :wink:


----------



## gostovp

*Anchor Site on a Guardian*

Don't know if this has been posted in this thread yet, but has anyone used the Anchor Site on a Guardian? I'm seriously considering this product, and am wondering how it fits on the Bowtech Guardian. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## helix33

gostovp said:


> Don't know if this has been posted in this thread yet, but has anyone used the Anchor Site on a Guardian? I'm seriously considering this product, and am wondering how it fits on the Bowtech Guardian.
> Thanks!!!


Should be fine, I have one on a General with no problems.


----------



## Unk Bond

DaddyPaul said:


> I figured that is what you were talking about. I just don't trust my eyes to tell me that the horizontal line is level.
> 
> What I do is set my bubble on my sight so that it is jiving with my bow when level. I then put my bow in a vise and plumb it up. I then hand a plumb line from the ceiling and line up the vertical line in the AS with the plumb line. Now I know everything is right! :wink:


-----------------
This might raise some eye brows 
But iam one that beleves that the bubble level, should be set with ones natural cant or holding of the bow first.Then procede by putting the bow in the jig.Abd ajusting the Anchor sight cross lines

To set a bubble level --by ajusting the level, while a bow is plum or up right in a clamp jig.I find is unatural when time comes to hold the bow at ones natural cant .While holding of the bow at ones anchor.

-----------------
Think of it this way 
You balance a tire off the car.Then expect the tire to be balance for the hub that it will be atached to.:wink:


----------



## DaddyPaul

Nossir, I completely understand the two schools of thought on setting the 2nd axis. Some think that the sight's level MUST jive with the bow when held perfectly vertical in order to shoot accurately. I know this to be false. As long as you shoot with a consistent bubble you will be OK.

Different means to the same end........................................:wink: 






Unk Bond said:


> -----------------
> This might raise some eye brows
> But iam one that beleves that the bubble level, should be set with ones natural cant or holding of the bow first.Then procede by putting the bow in the jig.Abd ajusting the Anchor sight cross lines
> 
> To set a bubble level --by ajusting the level, while a bow is plum or up right in a clamp jig.I find is unatural when time comes to hold the bow at ones natural cant .While holding of the bow at ones anchor.
> 
> -----------------
> Think of it this way
> You balance a tire off the car.Then expect the tire to be balance for the hub that it will be atached to.:wink:


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## cmherrmann

mrhappypantz said:


> anchor sight and hha slider and binary cam bow set up pics? anyone have this set up? you look to right of string or left and why? i had the no peep in front under the hha but the anchor sight today im having trouble making it fit there, anyone else had these problems? help?? really would like it in front of riser under the hha, but the back of anchor sight seems to hit the hha sight, guess i could raise my kisser and raise my hha sight? any ideas?


I had a tight fit between the Anchor Sight and my Viper housing also. If I adjusted the sight for different distances it would rub the back of the AS. I actually sanded down the clear plastic ring on the rear of the Anchor Sight. It protrudes about a 1/16" and that was enough to give me clearance. You can also screw the clear plastic piece further into the black housing, this will change the size of the Dot inside of the Anchor Sight and is meant to be adjusted.


----------



## LeadSled1

Played with it for the whole 15 minutes I had today as I got rained out again yesterday. I got the site where it lines up, even if I draw with my eyes closed and then open them. I'm shooting about 4 inches high and 3 inches left. I'll have to play with the site and rest some. I'm switching to a new rest next week so I'm not putting too much effort into getting it perfect untill then, but I would like to get it close by this weekend.


----------



## helix33

LeadSled1 said:


> Played with it for the whole 15 minutes I had today as I got rained out again yesterday. I got the site where it lines up, even if I draw with my eyes closed and then open them. I'm shooting about 4 inches high and 3 inches left. I'll have to play with the site and rest some. I'm switching to a new rest next week so I'm not putting too much effort into getting it perfect untill then, but I would like to get it close by this weekend.


Set the anchor sight up to your draw and then just dial in the pins on your normal sight. This shouldn't take any time at all. If need be you can manipulate the impact point by moving the anchor sight and changing your actual anchor point but I wouldn't do that unless you simply can't get it sighted in any other way. Both of mine were sighted in and I was shooting a 3 inch pattern at 20 yards in 15 to 20 minutes each max. I had to quit shooting groups because I was destroying my Fobs almost every shot. I suggest that everyone try the FOBS as well, they are awesome.


----------



## whitemarlin

helix33 how hard do you think it is to setup from scratch with a new bow and accessories


----------



## DaddyPaul

I'm not helix33, but with the micro adjustments it is as easy as falling off a log!


----------



## helix33

whitemarlin said:


> helix33 how hard do you think it is to setup from scratch with a new bow and accessories


15 to 20 minutes max


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## DaddyPaul

Shot a 299/16 and a 297/17 on a Vegas face today with my Anchor Sight/Drenalin combo.


----------



## ripstop

I ordered one yesterday based on this thread. Looking forward to getting rid of the peep.


----------



## vwpittman

*Another Anchor Sight FAN*

I recieved my first Anchor Sight this past Saturday, had it installed, and readjusted my pins within 20 minutes. All I can say is goodbye peep, there is no looking back! I've been practicing everyday since installed, and can now shoot 3 inch groups @ 40 yds. no problem. Now my shooting will get better with time! Thanks again Lynn for a great product. Guys, just to let you know, I will own one of these on every bow I own from now on!:wink:


----------



## helix33

vwpittman said:


> I recieved my first Anchor Sight this past Saturday, had it installed, and readjusted my pins within 20 minutes. All I can say is goodbye peep, there is no looking back! I've been practicing everyday since installed, and can now shoot 3 inch groups @ 40 yds. no problem. Now my shooting will get better with time! Thanks again Lynn for a great product. Guys, just to let you know, I will own one of these on every bow I own from now on!:wink:


Welcome aboard! Maybe Lynn should nick name the Anchor Sight the Peep Eliminator or Peep Killer or Peep Be Gone or something catchy lol. Or have those already been used?


----------



## gostovp

I also ordered one the other day based on feedback from this thread and will be putting it on my guardian. I'll post pics once I have it installed. Thanks Lynn! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## DaddyPaul

helix33,
Shame on you for letting our little secret get out like this! :embara:


----------



## DaddyPaul

Pics of the new "streamlined" mount for the Anchor Sight:


----------



## helix33

DaddyPaul said:


> helix33,
> Shame on you for letting our little secret get out like this! :embara:


I know DaddyPaul but I just couldn't keep to myself.:wink:


----------



## jcomar1

I've been using at Timerland "No Peep" for years and I love it. It's exactly the same as the one ya'll are posting about.


----------



## DaddyPaul

jcomar1 said:


> I've been using at Timerland "No Peep" for years and I love it. It's exactly the same as the one ya'll are posting about.


I don't think I would go as far as to say it is "exactly" the same?  

The Anchor Sight has micro adjustments which aid in the set up and I think is a little easier to see in low light. 

The size of the dot is also adjustable so you can set the "sensitivity" to your liking.

In my opinion the AS is way ahead of the No Peep in both innovation and function but they work EXACTLY on the same principle, that much I'll give you! :wink:


----------



## thirdypointer

Well guys, i like my anchor sight but i found out my eyes actually need that damn peep to help me focus on my pin! I was having a harder time than normal seeing my pin on target, so i had to put the peep back in. Anyway i see no reason to have both so the anchor sight came off after giving it a real try. Anyone want a nice sight, i have the engraved aluminum one which is perfect. I believe they are 89.99, and i'll sell mine for $70 TYD which is the same price as the plastic one is! PM me if interested.:wink:


----------



## helix33

thirdypointer said:


> Well guys, i like my anchor sight but i found out my eyes actually need that damn peep to help me focus on my pin! I was having a harder time than normal seeing my pin on target, so i had to put the peep back in. Anyway i see no reason to have both so the anchor sight came off after giving it a real try. Anyone want a nice sight, i have the engraved aluminum one which is perfect. I believe they are 89.99, and i'll sell mine for $70 TYD which is the same price as the plastic one is! PM me if interested.:wink:


Sorry to hear that. Why not just return it? Lynn will give you a full refund.


----------



## DaddyPaul

thirdypointer,
What size pins do you use?

AND

I would stick with the AS if I were you. You can torque the grip on your bow pretty bad and nothing seems different about your sight picture with a peep. Try it with an AS and you will see a huge difference.

I know a lot of the Double Bull guys and Wild Outdoors guys are using the AS and a peep. Just a thought, especially if you are a hunter. Getting all twisted around in a tree stand can cause a heap of torque, the AS can help with that a peep can't.

Just my two cents.


----------



## DonsHarley

*Bas*

try using the string splitter with it then you have the best of both worlds


----------



## thirdypointer

helix33 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Why not just return it? Lynn will give you a full refund.


Yah, i know he would, but instead of letting the mail service get rich over sending it back and forth, i figured i would save some time selling it direct myself, but otherwise that is my second option! These engraved ones are collectors Lynn said as they are too expensive to make, so he only had a few made, now they will have stickers on them instead. Mines new, and i'm sure Lynn would have no problem with anyone asking him for help with it either even if it's second hand- which it's so easy to set up, you won't need help anyway. Just trying to make it easy on everyone, and this one is ready to ship today and is the rare aluminum one for plastic price! I'll give it a few days and then give Lynn a call- nice gentleman to deal with.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Pearson Guy

So, there is no need for a peep and it will help us shooters who are left eye dominant shooting right handed? Sounds too good to be true? Will it help us?


----------



## musikman43155

Is there any noticeable difference bewteen using it for finger shooting versus release shooting? I just recently got back into archery and would love to mount it to my Aeroforce if it would help. I currently have a Fletcher Tru Peep, but it just seems sort of crowded and I think it would definately help my form. 

Are there any finger shooters that have tried it?

Thanks!


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Finger shooter*

I have seen one person shoot the Anchor sight with fingers and he said he was more consistent than ever before. It's a little harder to judge because your release can be inconsistent. I used to shoot fingers but went to a release just to eliminate that variable.


----------



## web_excel_1

*Anchor Sight*

Yes there is a new style bracket out i hear as well. I am actually shooting the anchor sight as well and i love it. It magnifies any torque problems one may have. It is very sensative so it picks up small movement which is why it is so accurate. It takes no extra time at all to take a quick glance and make sure the dot is in the circle. Also remember the anchor sight is adjusted to fit your style of anchor so when you draw back its usually already there a quick glance and fire away. Also my vision isn't that great and it allows me to shoot with both eyes open as well. I own an archery shop and these are starting to gain a lot of ground. I have some in stock if anybody in interested or has any questions about the products.


----------



## Dchiefransom

Are you guys ordering them from a retailer, or straight from the manufacturer? I did a lot of research on these and the "No Peep" today, reading a lot of reviews, and it looks like it's tough to get the settings on the No Peep "just right" without the micro adjust.


----------



## helix33

Dchiefransom said:


> Are you guys ordering them from a retailer, or straight from the manufacturer? I did a lot of research on these and the "No Peep" today, reading a lot of reviews, and it looks like it's tough to get the settings on the No Peep "just right" without the micro adjust.


That is true. I originally ordered a "No Peep" a few years ago. I never could get it dialed in after messing with it on and off for a week. Needless to say I sent it back. I was skeptical when I saw the Anchor Sight because of that experience with the no peep but I decided to give it a try. I had the anchor sight dialed in in 15 minutes standing in my living room drawing my bow. It's extremely easy to set up. IMHO there is no comparison between the two. The guy in the post above this one has some or call Lynn directly. His number is listed in the post as well


----------



## Dchiefransom

helix33 said:


> That is true. I originally ordered a "No Peep" a few years ago. I never could get it dialed in after messing with it on and off for a week. Needless to say I sent it back. I was skeptical when I saw the Anchor Sight because of that experience with the no peep but I decided to give it a try. I had the anchor sight dialed in in 15 minutes standing in my living room drawing my bow. It's extremely easy to set up. IMHO there is no comparison between the two. The guy in the post above this one has some or call Lynn directly. His number is listed in the post as well


Thank you. I have to wait a bit on my shoulder, but I'll get one from Lynn. At my age, the peep is becoming a problem in the field.


----------



## helix33

Dchiefransom said:


> Thank you. I have to wait a bit on my shoulder, but I'll get one from Lynn. At my age, the peep is becoming a problem in the field.


The peep is a problem at any age. Like the time I missed a nice buck because of low light conditions and I couldn't see through my peep.


----------



## helix33

I have a new Anchor sight in the box that I purchased for a 2nd bow and then decided to sell the bow. Anyone interested in it Pm me.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## DaddyPaul

helix33 said:


> I have a new Anchor sight in the box that I purchased for a 2nd bow and then decided to sell the bow. Anyone interested in it Pm me.



Keep it, you might get another bow?:wink:


----------



## gostovp

Got my anchor site on Friday. VERY FAST SHIPPING!

It took me about 1/2 hour to mount it and get it roughly squared up. But I wasn't in a hurry, so I was really taking my time with it. It was very easy to do.

What I like about it:
1. I have the aluminum version w/ the original bracket....It is definately a very well made product. I'm impressed with the worksmanship.
2. Easy to mount and adjust. Both rough-in adjustments, and micro adjustments.
3. I liked the way I could adjust the sized of the dot by screwing the housing in and out.
4. I have a Spot Hogg Right On with the original fiber optics...which were a litttle fuzzy and dull inside the peep...now much brighter and easier to see w/ out the peep. 
5. I took about 5 shots with it at 20 yards...very nice grouping for my first time using the Anchor Site.

I think for hunting this is going to be an awesome set.

Now, the one issue I have....

I mounted it below my site, and even mounted in bottom of the bracket, behind the riser, not in front, and the AS covers up my bubble level on my site, and is really crowding my 5th pin...so much so that I may not be able to use it...I wanted it mounted on the bottom and not the top...I may just have to live with this i guess....
anyone else have this issue?

Other than that I really like it and that one issue won't be enough to force me to go back to a peep site.


----------



## DaddyPaul

gostovp said:


> Got my anchor site on Friday. VERY FAST SHIPPING!
> 
> It took me about 1/2 hour to mount it and get it roughly squared up. But I wasn't in a hurry, so I was really taking my time with it. It was very easy to do.
> 
> What I like about it:
> 1. I have the aluminum version w/ the original bracket....It is definately a very well made product. I'm impressed with the worksmanship.
> 2. Easy to mount and adjust. Both rough-in adjustments, and micro adjustments.
> 3. I liked the way I could adjust the sized of the dot by screwing the housing in and out.
> 4. I have a Spot Hogg Right On with the original fiber optics...which were a litttle fuzzy and dull inside the peep...now much brighter and easier to see w/ out the peep.
> 5. I took about 5 shots with it at 20 yards...very nice grouping for my first time using the Anchor Site.
> 
> I think for hunting this is going to be an awesome set.
> 
> Now, the one issue I have....
> 
> I mounted it below my site, and even mounted in bottom of the bracket, behind the riser, not in front, and the AS covers up my bubble level on my site, and is really crowding my 5th pin...so much so that I may not be able to use it...I wanted it mounted on the bottom and not the top...I may just have to live with this i guess....
> anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Other than that I really like it and that one issue won't be enough to force me to go back to a peep site.



It all just depends on your bow, set up, anchor point, face dimensions, etc. as to whether you will be able to mount it above or below your sight. Mine is currently above my sight for the same reasons you spoke of. I have not noticed a change in my accuracy at all.


----------



## helix33

I also have mine above my sight and like it there better than below. It's a matter of personal preference and set up. Try it above the sight you might like it better. If not you should be able to set it back up below the sight faster than you did the first time since you've set one up now.:wink:


----------



## Poisonivy

I have mine above the sight and in front of the riser. Only 20 minutes to set up and works great. Good-bye peep.


----------



## gostovp

I moved the entire AS mouting bracket farther back and that seemed to help...I still cant see my level, but I can see more of my 5th pin....I guess I would rather have it crowd that pin than the top part of my sight...Its up to 25 degrees here in WI so I think I'll go out and shoot a little bit today


----------



## DaddyPaul

gostovp said:


> I moved the entire AS mouting bracket farther back and that seemed to help...I still cant see my level, but I can see more of my 5th pin....I guess I would rather have it crowd that pin than the top part of my sight...Its up to 25 degrees here in WI so I think I'll go out and shoot a little bit today


It will only take a few minutes to set it up above your sight just to see if you like it there. I find that it takes no more effort to check it above the sight as it does below.

I have literally had mine in every imagineable position you can think of and could shoot fine in all of them.:wink:


----------



## Anchor Sight

*position*

The frame can also be tilted up or down so you should be able to get it below the level.


----------



## gostovp

I tried it on the top...didn't really like it up there, so I moved it back down to the bottom...I never really used the level on the site anyway, so not a big deal...and i only use the 5th pin for practice, I only use my 20 and 30 yard pins for hunting and they are plenty visible.

Here are some pics of the Anchor Site mounted on my Guardian.


----------



## gostovp

Another thing I learned while getting the anchor site setup was that it helped me determine what my anchor point 'should' be instead of what I 'thought' it was. I started sighting in using the anchor I had always used with a peep, and my accuracy was pretty much the same for the first few groups. Well, I played around with my anchor, and put my release lower on my jaw, instead of sunk in right below my ear..for me, this put less of my face pressing into the string..which I think was causing torque and hence I would get a 'flier' every now and then...with chaning my anchor slightly, while different, but still comfortable, I was putting less pressure on my face, and my 20 yard groups started to look like this..(this is one of the 'bad' groups..as I was getting a little fatigued...)


----------



## sj_lutz

The no-peep is definatly micro-adjustable. They can be micro adjusted both left / right, and up / down. The micro adjustment range may not be as great as it is with the anchor site, but it is there. 

Regardless of which one you choose, I think they are a great archery "technology". 

Anyone move to the anchor site from the no-peep after using the no-peep for a while? I've toyed with the idea of picking one up to see if I like the crosshairs better than the dots.


----------



## helix33

sj_lutz said:


> The no-peep is definatly micro-adjustable. They can be micro adjusted both left / right, and up / down. The micro adjustment range may not be as great as it is with the anchor site, but it is there.
> 
> Regardless of which one you choose, I think they are a great archery "technology".
> 
> Anyone move to the anchor site from the no-peep after using the no-peep for a while? I've toyed with the idea of picking one up to see if I like the crosshairs better than the dots.


I've had both and I never liked the No Peep, I actually sent it back I could never get it totally dialed in. The Anchor sight is Great Give it a try you'll be glad you did. If the No Peep is micro adjustable it has been added recently. The one I had 2 years ago wasn't micro adjustable. The anchor sight has specific micro adjustment screws to fine tune it. You can also determine the size of the dot within the circle by adjusting the tube in and out. If you adjust the tube to were the dot just fits the circle the unit will be very touchy to torque or a different anchor which should make you shoot with better more consistant form.


----------



## LeadSled1

Played with it another 30 minutes tonight. I started getting it down pretty good after 20 minutes. I'm dealing with more poundage (70 vs 60) on top of adding the site so that has added to the equation.


----------



## helix33

gostovp said:


> Another thing I learned while getting the anchor site setup was that it helped me determine what my anchor point 'should' be instead of what I 'thought' it was. I started sighting in using the anchor I had always used with a peep, and my accuracy was pretty much the same for the first few groups. Well, I played around with my anchor, and put my release lower on my jaw, instead of sunk in right below my ear..for me, this put less of my face pressing into the string..which I think was causing torque and hence I would get a 'flier' every now and then...with chaning my anchor slightly, while different, but still comfortable, I was putting less pressure on my face, and my 20 yard groups started to look like this..(this is one of the 'bad' groups..as I was getting a little fatigued...)


I would hate to see the good groups they would be robin hoods. Great shooting and Welcome aboard. Aren't you glad you made up your mind to try this product now?


----------



## Bruce Johnson

HAs anyone tried this on NFAA rounds. Whats the accuracy like at long distance.. 80 yds??

I'm wondering how I could use this with a scope, which needs the peep to focus the scope picture.

I wear glasses, shoot left handed and right eye dominant, so I've got issues :wink:

Unk have you tried it on the field course.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Bruce Johnson said:


> HAs anyone tried this on NFAA rounds. Whats the accuracy like at long distance.. 80 yds??
> 
> I'm wondering how I could use this with a scope, which needs the peep to focus the scope picture.
> 
> I wear glasses, shoot left handed and right eye dominant, so I've got issues :wink:
> 
> Unk have you tried it on the field course.


I've shot out to 60 yards with great results. You should be fine with a scope and the AS as it is only a reference and doesn't actually get "in" your sight picture.


----------



## helix33

LeadSled1 said:


> Played with it another 30 minutes tonight. I started getting it down pretty good after 20 minutes. I'm dealing with more poundage (70 vs 60) on top of adding the site so that has added to the equation.


Keep at it and it will all fall into place. When it does you'll be shooting better than you ever have.


----------



## whitemarlin

anybody have the new sight and bracket if so did you put the washers in between the sight and bracket or if not where do they go, i just didn't see a reason for them, i haven't tried to talk to lynn yet, figured someone might have a answer


----------



## helix33

whitemarlin said:


> anybody have the new sight and bracket if so did you put the washers in between the sight and bracket or if not where do they go, i just didn't see a reason for them, i haven't tried to talk to lynn yet, figured someone might have a answer


PM or call Lynn.


----------



## whitemarlin

helix33 said:


> PM or call Lynn.


i sent a email thanks


----------



## DaddyPaul

I always put at least one brass washer between the mounting plate and the Anchor Sight. On some bows (my Bowtech Alley) I used several washers to get the AS far enough out to the left to be directly under my sight.


----------



## DaddyPaul

New bracket pics:


----------



## musikman43155

Anyone have one of the improved models available for sale?


----------



## helix33

gostovp said:


> I tried it on the top...didn't really like it up there, so I moved it back down to the bottom...I never really used the level on the site anyway, so not a big deal...and i only use the 5th pin for practice, I only use my 20 and 30 yard pins for hunting and they are plenty visible.
> 
> Here are some pics of the Anchor Site mounted on my Guardian.


Just an FYI mount an STS to that Guardian. I shot a Guardian last year and adding an aftermaket STS made a very noticable difference to a bow that I didn't think could get any better for quietness and hand shock and vibration. It suprised me and was much better with an STS installed.


----------



## LeadSled1

Looks like I might be having a problem with one of my cables contacting the site housing. I'm down about 20fps and there is some extra noise. While at the shop today one of the guys pointed out some wax residue on the top right corner of the site housing. I am going to try to move it more forward or to the front of the riser.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## scottparker

whitemarlin said:


> anybody have the new sight and bracket if so did you put the washers in between the sight and bracket or if not where do they go, i just didn't see a reason for them, i haven't tried to talk to lynn yet, figured someone might have a answer



the washers do go in-between the sight housing and the bracket


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## scottparker

I am absolutely thrilled with my anchor sight. I finally had a beautiful day to sling some arrows. Here's my 40 yard group. 


Thanks to all for the recommendations. Wish I would've started out shooting like this.


----------



## musikman43155

What's Lynn's email again? I couldn't find it on the website, thanks!


----------



## helix33

musikman43155 said:


> What's Lynn's email again? I couldn't find it on the website, thanks!


PM him Post #170.


----------



## Unk Bond

scottparker said:


> I am absolutely thrilled with my anchor sight. I finally had a beautiful day to sling some arrows. Here's my 40 yard group.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for the recommendations. Wish I would've started out shooting like this.



------------------
Nice Shooting


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## musikman43155

Thanks, Lynn if you see this, my spam folder was fliltering your emails, sorry about that.


----------



## helix33

Lynn is a great guy to work with and he'll do anything to help customers or perspective customers. He Gets an A++ for customer service.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## c1090c

*I hate my peep*

Is there a downside to the anchor sight? Could I get it camo dipped? I tried the no peep (4 years ago) but didn't have the patience to get it set up.


----------



## helix33

c1090c said:


> Is there a downside to the anchor sight? Could I get it camo dipped? I tried the no peep (4 years ago) but didn't have the patience to get it set up.


None that I know of. I too didn't like the "No Peep" because of its dificulty to get setup and tuned. I doubt that you could get it camo dipped unless Lynn could send you the housing and bracket to have dipped and then instal the optics after you had it dipped. That's a question you would need to ask him.


----------



## helix33

The extra Anchor Sight that I had has been sold.


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Dip*

There is no camo available now. I have many who simply apply camo tape around the housing and it looks pretty good.


----------



## ajbier

In reading, most of the posts, I have a question. I shoot right handed, but am left eye dominant. So I close my left eye when shooting. Most here stated they used both eyes open. Is that necessary and/or am I going to have a hard time setting this up as a result?


----------



## Anchor Sight

*eye dominance*

It should be less of a problem because you will have an open field of view to the target and more light entering your sighting eye. There are people who are actually using their dominant eye to aim with. They have move their front sight out and because you can choose an anchor point outside the string you don't have to lean over the string so far and can use you left eye. This may or may not be something that will work for you but there are those who have done it.


----------



## helix33

I don't use both eyes open. I close one eye just like you would if using a peep. You don't have to reinvent your whole anchor point and draw mechanics. You actually will probably find out that you will refine your existing anchor point and draw mechanics with the anchor sight.


----------



## Dropzone2008

hi everyone, just a heads up we are currently working on an instructional video on how to properly set up the anchor sight it will be availabe very soon on the website. If you have any website questions or find any broken links please contact [email protected] and we will fix it asap
Also we would like to share your hunting success stories so if you have pics of a recent hunt feel free to send them the webmaster
thanks everyone:wink:


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

Let's here about your results with the Anchor Sight guys.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Well OK, if you insist I will post up this picture yet again :embara::


----------



## helix33

Is that A Florida Buck? Nice job Daddy


----------



## musikman43155

What kind of stab is that DaddyPaul? It's nearly as long as the axle to axle of your bow!


----------



## helix33

musikman43155 said:


> What kind of stab is that DaddyPaul? It's nearly as long as the axle to axle of your bow!


yea, I never noticed that, That is one big stabilizer Daddy. Do you use that as a weapon also?:wink:


----------



## DaddyPaul

It is a SW Georgia buck taken last November. The stabilizer is a B-Stinger, 12"s long and 14 ounce weight at the very end. It performs much like a long target stabilizer. Your pin just sticks to the target.

Do a search on here and you can read a ton of good things about them.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

That is a very nice looking buck Daddy. I suspected that he may be a S. Georgia Buck. I've been told that there are some pretty large deer in S Georgia. Looks like that is the case. Great Job Paul, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dropzone2008

ttt:wink:


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

Going up


----------



## arkansasbowman

*glasses*

Wondering what the comments to anyone that wears glasses. I was actually getting ready to order some very expensive total rimless glasses for the very reason of hard to look through the corner through the peep>pin>target.

I am really curious if this might solve that issue as well. Any prescription glass wearers comments?

Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond

arkansasbowman said:


> Wondering what the comments to anyone that wears glasses. I was actually getting ready to order some very expensive total rimless glasses for the very reason of hard to look through the corner through the peep>pin>target.
> 
> I am really curious if this might solve that issue as well. Any prescription glass wearers comments?
> 
> Thanks


--------
I wear glasses
And the Anchor sight,i find there is no problem useing glasses with the Anchor sight.

I have found when useing a Anchor sight. If you do your part,and make the shot the way one is supposed to.The Anchor sight will do its part time and time again.A great product.


----------



## amarchery

*I Have*

In the last week I got a couple of them. I installed the aluminum one on my 82nd airborne and I see no reason to go back to a regular string peep.

I am one of the guys that after a few arrows I am convinced all of the advantages outway any drawbacks, if there are any.

EXCELLENT product!

MJ


----------



## arkansasbowman

Unk Bond said:


> --------
> I wear glasses
> And the Anchor sight,i find there is no problem useing glasses with the Anchor sight.
> 
> I have found when useing a Anchor sight. If you do your part,and make the shot the way one is supposed to.The Anchor sight will do its part time and time again.A great product.



Sounds good, I am hoping to see a few chime in that actually think this improved on the issues they had with glasses. I have read numerous threads with wearing glasses and somewhat hard to line up peep with pin and see as well without glasses. So hoping to hear from other glass wearers. Like others have stated I may just buy one and if she doesn't help you can always return or sell.


----------



## cmherrmann

I wear progressive lens Tri-focals and the Anchor Sight is the best piece of equipment that I have bought for my bow, or for hunting for that matter. I'm looking at the target more directly than before and I now look to the left of the string (right hand shooter) without any obstruction. It is different and will take a little getting used to at first, but as others have said I knew that it was staying on my bow after the first couple arrows.


----------



## helix33

keep your experiences with the Anchor sight coming guys. inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## pdcollins6092

I have the no peep on my Vectrix and I love it, it has improved my groups so much, I cant shoot with a peep no more. The best thing ever made for archery.


----------



## LeadSled1

How are you guys setting up the dot in the center circle? Small, or just enough to fill in the red circle, etc?


----------



## HVAC/R Hunter

I got my Anchor sight last week sometime. I bought it for my bow that hasn't come in yet, but my curiosity had me installing it on my General immediately after opening the package. It took me about 5-10 minutes to install and get it setup correctly. It is a breeze to setup. I have only shot a few times and it seems to be great. I do have a peep on the string because I always have, but on my new bow I will not be using the peep sight.

Very good product. Thanks!


----------



## DaddyPaul

LeadSled1 said:


> How are you guys setting up the dot in the center circle? Small, or just enough to fill in the red circle, etc?


I adjust mine so that it just fits inside the circle with a very minimal amount of light around the edges. Seems to be more sensitive that way to any changes in your anchor?


----------



## Northerner10

*Hind Sight*

I tried one of the hind sights products. Amazing grpoups at 20 yards. No matter how I adjusted the sights and rear (hind sight ) I shoot 1.5 inches to the left of bullseye. What would account for this? Anyone else tried this product. i took it off, but would like to try something like it again.


----------



## Unk Bond

DaddyPaul said:


> I adjust mine so that it just fits inside the circle with a very minimal amount of light around the edges. Seems to be more sensitive that way to any changes in your anchor?



Same here


----------



## helix33

Same here


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## duece16

this thing is short of amazing, I love shooting with both eyes open. never could do this with a peep.


----------



## jwellsvt

Ordered an anchor sight on Friday from Lynn. Since I am upgrading my sight and rest on my Tribute (or a new Guardian.) thought it would be a good time to try one out. Hope it is easy to install. Thanks to all who have been contributing to this thread.


----------



## Gutshot2

*Anchor Sight*

Shot a 3-D last weekend with my new Anchor sight and shot better than I ever have. Only shot it 4 or 5 times and haven't had a chance to use the micro adjustment yet so hopefully things will only get better. For me it is easier than lining up the peep with the sight ring and putting the pin in the kill zone. It's amazing how the smallest wrist movement will move the dot out of the circle.


----------



## kzz1king

Any of you shooting 60 to 70 yards with this thing? Curious as to how well it works at longer ranges. Sounds like a cool product.


----------



## wapitiman

*Anchor sight*

I recently purchased the AC, but have not shot with it yet. I installed mine out front, next to the sight. I noticed I had to turn the dot tube all the way in to fill the circle, but do not have any white space showing around the dot. Just wondering if I should mount it on the inside of the riser. I am shooting a vapor trail limb driver arrow rest and my thinking was the AS might interfer with rope from the arrow rest.
Wapitiman


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Drop away with Anchor Sight*

This picture may help you, although this works good, what bow you shoot may make the difference.


----------



## c1090c

Is there any difference between the kinds of anchor sights besides the housing? (mounting bracket?)


----------



## chevman

kzz1king said:


> Any of you shooting 60 to 70 yards with this thing? Curious as to how well it works at longer ranges. Sounds like a cool product.


Good question. Seems to me if you put your 60 or 70 yard pin on the target, you naturally raise your bow arm to do it. Doesnt that throw off the centering of the AS? Does the AS Identify up and down tourqe as well as left to right? Even if you bend back at the waist it seems it would throw things off.


----------



## Unk Bond

Well you asked the question.

So i just now went to my garage to find out. 

Now i can hold my bow over my head in a 180 deg position.And aline the Anchor sight dot in the circle.And as i come down with the bow.I can maintain the dot in the circle.So conclusion.Any angle you want to hold the bow.You can center the dot in the circle. [Later


----------



## chevman

Unk Bond said:


> Well you asked the question.
> 
> So i just now went to my garage to find out.
> 
> Now i can hold my bow over my head in a 180 deg position.And aline the Anchor sight dot in the circle.And as i come down with the bow.I can maintain the dot in the circle.So conclusion.Any angle you want to hold the bow.You can center the dot in the circle. [Later


Thats a very fair test, yes that answers my question, thanks Unk.


----------



## DaddyPaul

chevman said:


> Good question. Seems to me if you put your 60 or 70 yard pin on the target, you naturally raise your bow arm to do it. Doesnt that throw off the centering of the AS? Does the AS Identify up and down tourqe as well as left to right? Even if you bend back at the waist it seems it would throw things off.



I normally set my AS up on a target at 40 yards, flat terrain. I have 5 pins so my 40 yard pin is the middle pin. This keeps it kinda in the middle and not all the way at one end of the spectrum. It is no different than setting your peep height at a certain distance so that it is comfortable at any range you shoot IMO.


----------



## G.O.A.T.

Hey Fellas I got my A/S today. I'm sorry to say I will be returning it to Lynn for a full refund. I was so pumped to use the A/S I don't even know how to say it. It was going to go onto my new 'ground-blind' bow, to aid in the low light hunting situations. Here's my setup / problem. 2008 PSE X-Force SS / Limbdriver / HHA 5519 w/dial adjust' The bow is so compact 26.625 axle to axle along w/the string from the limbdriver and the added hardware 'dial' of the adjustable sight, there is no place for the A/S to be mounted. Everything is just so crammed in there and mounting off the front just is not an option........?

Bummed out in MN ~


----------



## helix33

G.O.A.T. said:


> Hey Fellas I got my A/S today. I'm sorry to say I will be returning it to Lynn for a full refund. I was so pumped to use the A/S I don't even know how to say it. It was going to go onto my new 'ground-blind' bow, to aid in the low light hunting situations. Here's my setup / problem. 2008 PSE X-Force SS / Limbdriver / HHA 5519 w/dial adjust' The bow is so compact 26.625 axle to axle along w/the string from the limbdriver and the added hardware 'dial' of the adjustable sight, there is no place for the A/S to be mounted. Everything is just so crammed in there and mounting off the front just is not an option........?
> 
> Bummed out in MN ~


Put the PSE in the classifeds and buy you an 82nd Airborne:wink:


----------



## G.O.A.T.

*Wow*

It's in the classified right now, but only because I have 2. However I talked to Lynn, he's got no problem with me sending them back. He is completely SOLD out, and need to fill some orders. However I might try to put 1 of them on my Drenalin before I give up on it to quick w/only trying to fit it on the SS.

I3-18-08 I witness a fella come into the bowshop, purchase a 82nd. We set the draw as long as it would go 30" put a whisker biscuit on it set @ 71# He brought his own arrows / 5.5gpi speed force / NO LIE HERE I saw 379fps on the chrono. Then I weighed the arrow 263g and it all made sense. 

That being said,

I think BowTech should sell some camo 'Earplugs' as 
a package deal w/their 82nd :tongue:


----------



## Unk Bond

Hey guys here is a thought for some bows i bent a offset.


----------



## cmherrmann

c1090c said:


> Is there any difference between the kinds of anchor sights besides the housing? (mounting bracket?)


There are now 2 models of the anchor sight, the only difference is the material that the housing is made of.

Aluminum $99.00

Plastic $69.00 do not think about the plastic as being fragile, it is tough.


----------



## LeadSled1

G.O.A.T. said:


> That being said,
> 
> I think BowTech should sell some camo 'Earplugs' as
> a package deal w/their 82nd :tongue:



Bah, very easy to quiet it down. Limbsaver Quads. But that light of an arrow will make some extra noise on any 70lb bow. 


I ran out of time to tinker with my Anchor Site. If anyone is interested it is the engraved aluminum version. Seems like a great idea and worked with the minimal time I put in to it. But other things in my life are taking up too much time.


----------



## Carl

*sight*

Does Anybody Use One With A Hha Single Pin Sight? Any Problems?
I Would Like To See One Mounted With The Hha Sight. I Was Thinking It Might Interfere With The Moveable Adjustment On The Sight Bracket If You Mounted In On The Rear, Or The Sight Itself If You Mounted In The Front? I Would Like To Try One But.... Want To Make Sure It Would Work With My Sight First.


----------



## tpoof

I know its not an anchor site, but I'm sure you will be able to mount them up much the same.
I had to modify my bracket so it would work properly, some grinding here and there, made some slots for it to set better. never had any trouble in the modification.
If you really want to use one, a person will figure a way to install one!
Good luck!
Here's a pic of my no-peep mounted with a HHA.:cocktail:


----------



## cmherrmann

Carl,

I have mine mounted out front next to the sight housing and I use a Viper single pin slider. The only thing you need to worry about is if there is enough room between the riser and the sight housing so that you can move the housing up or down if/when needed. If you look at some of the pictures on the first page you will see it mounted on the front and the rear with adjustable sights. I like mine out front closer to the sight, just a preference. If you look at my pictures Post 32 it shows it mounted below the sight housing but I have since switched and moved it to the top.


If you want I can measure the distance needed between the riser and sight ring this evening. You should have no problem mounting on the rear of the riser and interfering with the adjustment arm. The mounting bracket goes between the sight and riser and sits flush with the sight. All of the business part of the Anchor Sight will be to the left side of the sight bracket and arm on a right handed bow.


----------



## BEEFDOG

*Not for my eyes*

I tested one yesterday for two hours and it's not for me. I kept getting double vision on the small piece of paper that I was sighting on. I'm sure it's a wonderful product as a lot of these posts can attest to but for my eyes I'll stay with my peep.


----------



## watch_man

Anyone tried it with a scope shooting FITA target ? Also does it ship to the UK?


----------



## helix33

Carl said:


> Does Anybody Use One With A Hha Single Pin Sight? Any Problems?
> I Would Like To See One Mounted With The Hha Sight. I Was Thinking It Might Interfere With The Moveable Adjustment On The Sight Bracket If You Mounted In On The Rear, Or The Sight Itself If You Mounted In The Front? I Would Like To Try One But.... Want To Make Sure It Would Work With My Sight First.


I use one with the HHA and it's no problem. Look back at the begining of this thread I posted some pics of my 82nd Airborne with anchor sight and HHA.


----------



## helix33

watch_man said:


> Anyone tried it with a scope shooting FITA target ? Also does it ship to the UK?


I believe Lynn will Ship to the UK and there were some former posts at the begining of the thread that people had used it and it was legal for the FITA.


----------



## watch_man

helix33 said:


> I believe Lynn will Ship to the UK and there were some former posts at the begining of the thread that people had used it and it was legal for the FITA.



thanks. I would be using it with an AXCEL 4500 and a Beiter 39mm scope and not with pins. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Unk Bond

BEEFDOG said:


> I tested one yesterday for two hours and it's not for me. I kept getting double vision on the small piece of paper that I was sighting on. I'm sure it's a wonderful product as a lot of these posts can attest to but for my eyes I'll stay with my peep.


You only halft to look at it once.And thats befor you look at the target.If you look at it twice.At that time your primary vision it not on the paper or target.Its on the dot in relationship with the circle.


----------



## G.O.A.T.

*Fun*

I bought these A/S just for my X-Force SS. However before I gave up completely I had to try it on the old Drenalin, so far so good. I recommend having a friend help set it up the first time with you. It seemed to help with initial tweaking of everything while @ FULL DRAW ! Now I first tried to mount it below the sight but it wasn't even close to happening. It was covering up half of the sight. Does anybody have it mounted out front and below ???

Thanks


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## carlosii

I must be doin something wrong. I set the AS so that I had a nice red dot in the center of the sight. Then I moved the CJ sight about 1/8 inch like they say. Went out and shot it at 20 yds. putting my pin on the "X" and getting the red dot centered. Arrows went high right. 
So, I re-read the instructions and went out and shot the pin, ignoring the AS red dot and all. Arrows were hitting the "5" ring and "X". 
So now what???? So I move the sight to meet the AS or try to move the AS?? Didn't call because it was after hours.
Jury is still out...


----------



## deer man

I must be doin something wrong. I set the AS so that I had a nice red dot in the center of the sight. Then I moved the CJ sight about 1/8 inch like they say. Went out and shot it at 20 yds. putting my pin on the "X" and getting the red dot centered. Arrows went high right. 
So, I re-read the instructions and went out and shot the pin, ignoring the AS red dot and all. Arrows were hitting the "5" ring and "X". 
So now what???? So I move the sight to meet the AS or try to move the AS?? Didn't call because it was after hours.
Jury is still out...
__________________
Diamond Black Ice,Trophy Taker, Copper John, Tru-Fire, Easton 

you will adjust the as sight.


----------



## deer man

*sighting in*

you mount the sight frame ,move front sight over 1/8".
you then find natural anchor point and sight in at 10 yds.once this is done ,then mount anchor sight to frame and set up to your anchor point.now when shooting if your off you move the anchor sight untill your on with both anchor and front sight.


----------



## helix33

Find your anchor point. Set up the anchor sight so that when you draw to your anchor point that the dot is in the circle. Now shoot the bow and adjust your normal sight to your impact point. This is the correct way to set the anchor sight up.


----------



## screen_abq

*help*

one problem i'm having. I've moved my windage adj all the way to the right. I have no more room to adj. i'm still hitting to the right. any suggestions???


----------



## cmherrmann

screen_abq said:


> one problem i'm having. I've moved my windage adj all the way to the right. I have no more room to adj. i'm still hitting to the right. any suggestions???


Are you left handed? Normally when using the Anchor Sight a right handed person will shoot a little to the left when first setting up. If you are that far off you will have to change your anchor point. 


The best way to set up the Anchor Sight is to get it mounted. Now close your eyes and draw your bow, when you feel you are at a comfortable anchor point open your eyes. Look at the Anchor Sight without moving from the anchor point you are at. You now need to get the Dot Adjusted to be in the center of the circle when you are at this comfortable anchor point. Get as close as possible by moving the sight itself on the bracket, then use the included allen wrench to move the micro-adjustments to get it zeroed in. You will have to do the close your eyes and draw routine several times to get it just right. Having a friend help you with the final micro-adjustments makes it easier.

Now adjust the sight to your new comfortable Anchor Point and your all done. Most people will look to the left of the bow string if you are right handed.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Sheep Guy

Will be mounting mine on a new Black Ice.
My head hurts reading all the threads..... hopefully I won't encounter any of the problems I'm reading here..
If I do it looks like there's lots of help here though !!

Oh.. from what I'm reading I think I'll mount mine on the front of the riser , maybe below the site ?
I plan on shooting the bow for awhile without the AS on to get my anchor good.
I guess I should mount the bracket initially though so I don't have to adjust my site the 1/8'' that it would be out.
The dealer I'm getting the bow from isn't familiar with the AS so I'm on my own for setting it up.
Will post results here when done.

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## helix33

Sheep Guy said:


> Will be mounting mine on a new Black Ice.
> My head hurts reading all the threads..... hopefully I won't encounter any of the problems I'm reading here..
> If I do it looks like there's lots of help here though !!
> 
> Oh.. from what I'm reading I think I'll mount mine on the front of the riser , maybe below the site ?
> I plan on shooting the bow for awhile without the AS on to get my anchor good.
> I guess I should mount the bracket initially though so I don't have to adjust my site the 1/8'' that it would be out.
> The dealer I'm getting the bow from isn't familiar with the AS so I'm on my own for setting it up.
> Will post results here when done.
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys.


There are a lot of Anchor sight Veterans here to help you, so don't be afraid to ask. Set the new bow up and shoot it. Find where your natural (most cofortable) anchor position is. Now set up the anchor sight and adjust it to this anchor position by the micro tuning screws. When you have the dot in the circle at your desired anchor point it's time to shoot the bow and adjust your normal sight to the impact point. That's all there is to setting up the anchor sight.:wink:


----------



## marforme

helix33 95 
DaddyPaul 32 
LeadSled1 11 
Unk Bond 9 
cmherrmann 8 

For not being affiliated with AS you sure do post and bump a lot in here.:wink:


----------



## Sheep Guy

marforme said:


> helix33 95
> DaddyPaul 32
> LeadSled1 11
> Unk Bond 9
> cmherrmann 8
> 
> For not being affiliated with AS you sure do post and bump a lot in here.:wink:


And it's MUCH appreciated by us readers !!!


----------



## arkansasbowman

*Perfect idea to go with the thread title*

It's been done before.

I think there are a few of us that are very serious about wanting to try one and though there is a money back offer, no one really wants to use that option, it just doesn't feel right to some of us.

Here's a thought, let's get a couple(2) of them donated by the company for pass along use. I suggest that there are a lot of very honest people here that would love to mount one up to see if it works for them. I would. I also suggest a time frame of 1 week per user and a pass along to the next in line method. Each person pays for their own shipping to the next ATer. I would love to be the first and I think I speak for others that I would be more than willing to move it along in a weeks time and if it works more than willing to purchase one after that. 

Let me know, I would love to start it up, if Lynn was willing.


----------



## Unk Bond

marforme said:


> helix33 95
> DaddyPaul 32
> LeadSled1 11
> Unk Bond 9
> cmherrmann 8
> 
> For not being affiliated with AS you sure do post and bump a lot in here.:wink:


---------------------
Well you are so right .Iam not affiliated with AS .And i might add my interest here is not for post count either.:wink:

I very seldom atach my name to a product. But the Anchor sight has allowed me to continue doing what i love to do best. And since i have lost over 90 percent of my right eye vision.And now to old to become a lefty.I now hold the bow with my right hand and aim with my left eye. And as you know .Useing the Anchor sight as my peep.

The Anchor sight has also showned me iam not handicaped any way by doing so. I feel some day, in the near future a pro will try one, out of curiosity. And that will be the end of the story.The chain relation will go forth.

In closeing .I might add Lyn is one of the nicest guys i have ever delt with.

Now there is room below to pile on :wink:


----------



## Dchiefransom

Mine new one is sitting here in the box. I've got to mount it and get to the range to tweak it in.


----------



## arkansasbowman

*I give it the old TTT*



arkansasbowman said:


> It's been done before.
> 
> I think there are a few of us that are very serious about wanting to try one and though there is a money back offer, no one really wants to use that option, it just doesn't feel right to some of us.
> 
> Here's a thought, let's get a couple(2) of them donated by the company for pass along use. I suggest that there are a lot of very honest people here that would love to mount one up to see if it works for them. I would. I also suggest a time frame of 1 week per user and a pass along to the next in line method. Each person pays for their own shipping to the next ATer. I would love to be the first and I think I speak for others that I would be more than willing to move it along in a weeks time and if it works more than willing to purchase one after that.
> 
> Let me know, I would love to start it up, if Lynn was willing.




TTT


----------



## Sheep Guy

Well....
Finally started playing around with the AS , without the bow mind you , to see if I can figure out mounting options.
It doesn't look like I'll be able to mount on the front of the riser.
The assembly for my King Cobra 1 site doesn't seem long enough to allow enough room for the AS in front.
Plus , I would think that moving the site up & down may cause conflict.
It looks like it ''should'' work on the back of the riser.

Anybody see any possible problems with it on the back? Cable interference ?

Couple other things I noticed that there's no mention of in previous threads:

Why does he send the flat head tapered mounting screw when the mounting bracket I got doesn't have tapered slots ?? The screw won't seat right on the bracket. It comes with 1 flat tapered and 1 button head that seats properly.

Also , the bracket mounting bolts to mount the bracket between the site and riser are the same as the one's that came with my site ? ( 1/2 in long ) They're not long enough. He should send out longer bolts.
Not a big deal to most or myself for that matter.... but when you live in a small town with a ''small'' hardware store , there's a good chance I'll be S.O.L
to find the proper screws !!

Not really big problems , but extra things to consider.

I shoulda sent this to Lynn as he may have explainations , but hopefully he reads this thread.

Out.


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Screws and such*

Sorry about the screw mix up. The new frame does have non-tapered holes and you got the screws for the old frame. The screws for the frame should be 3/4 which is what the pro shop recommended we use to fit the most set-ups. Email me at [email protected] and I will get some heading your way.
Lynn


----------



## ciscokid

I wish I had enough money to buy one for all my bows... 

My first one taught me alot on what i was doing wrong!

I would love to sponsor them.... Are they taking applications?


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I saw on the AS website a link to Gander Mnt. Do they stock the sight?


----------



## Sheep Guy

tttlll77 said:


> Sorry about the screw mix up. The new frame does have non-tapered holes and you got the screws for the old frame. The screws for the frame should be 3/4 which is what the pro shop recommended we use to fit the most set-ups. Email me at [email protected] and I will get some heading your way.
> Lynn


No problem Lynn.
I'm hoping that the bow shop will have some when I go there to get the bow.
If not , I did find some cheapo's that will work for the interim.
I'll send you a note later if I can't round any up here.

Thanks!!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Does having the AS eliminate the need for having a sight with 3rd axis adjustment?


----------



## NCBuckNBass

ttt


----------



## NCBuckNBass

While I'm still young....


----------



## Sheep Guy

must be a tough question ???
I'm just trying to get my bow tuned... then I'll worry about the anchor site !!!

lol....


----------



## Unk Bond

NCBuckNBass said:


> Does having the AS eliminate the need for having a sight with 3rd axis adjustment?


-----------------
Well sorry for takeing to long to answer this question.I was waiting to see other views.

Now my views.Is the Anchor Sight and the front sight on a bow.Are different, and only used for what they were designed for.

The Anchor sight was designed to help a archer find a repeatable anchor point,along with locateing his hand position on a bow grip. Just that simple no more or less.

Now as you know the bow sight is used for aiming on a target of ones choice.

Now as we also know the bow sight, has 3 Axes and some intertain theres 4 .One must pre set Axes to make the aiming of the sight with the bow on a flat surface. Or up and down a hill side ,or uneven ground.Or a height plat form.

Now we have established there purpose and uses.

Now to question at hand. 
I feel all sight axes should be preset, before setting the Anchor sight adjustments to ones anchor point ,and ataining ones bow hand position on the bow grip.

Guys the the Anchor sight and bow sight ,are as different as day and night.And are 2 different tools, to which allows a archer to be more accurate with his aiming on a target of choice. 

To sum ths up.They both need to have there full ajustments set for there indivual purposes, they were designed for.And the sight ajustments comes first. Its no different setting your sight axes up as when you were useing a peep.The axes were set first.The peep was alined or set up last.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

See, what I wonder is, if you set your front sight correct on level ground, it "seems" like the AS keeps you from doing something wrong when shooting on a hill. So in that sense, it may make 3rd axis redundant. Not sure about this...kinda hard to wrap my brain around it. I totally understand what the AS does .....and what a 3rd axis adjustment does......what I don't understand is how the two may relate in an unintended, but positive, way. So it may mean if 1st and second only sights are set correct (and your sight does not have 3rd) the AS will keep those correct on a hill.......maybe. 

It is different from a peep and does more....a peep does not show torque, right?


----------



## Anchor Sight

I don't think I can add anything more to what UNK said, but as I recall Mr. Bond shoots his bow canted. I also know of a pro shop owner who uses the Anchor Sight on his recurve bow with no front sight and canted. He claims he can compete with the guys and their $1,000. bows with 4 foot stabilizers in his range. He told me he could always aim the arrow on target but it was the inconsistent torque and/or eye position that made things inconsistent.

I had a call a few days ago from a guy who told me something I already knew but loved hearing from someone who just discovered it and that was; that he had noticed the dot move just before he released and when he saw this, the arrow went off to the left. He had always wondered why he would occasionally shoot left. Now he figured out exactly what he had been doing. He then said the Anchor sight shows you a lot more than just torque. What was happening was; just before you release you tend to relax and concentrate on your shot. In that split second your release hand tends to push away from your face and this is more of a problem if you have a anchor point that tight into your face. The solution? Become aware of the problem so you can fix it.


----------



## Unk Bond

NCBuckNBass said:


> See, what I wonder is, if you set your front sight correct on level ground, it "seems" like the AS keeps you from doing something wrong when shooting on a hill. So in that sense, it may make 3rd axis redundant. Not sure about this...kinda hard to wrap my brain around it. I totally understand what the AS does .....and what a 3rd axis adjustment does......what I don't understand is how the two may relate in an unintended, but positive, way. So it may mean if 1st and second only sights are set correct (and your sight does not have 3rd) the AS will keep those correct on a hill.......maybe.
> 
> It is different from a peep and does more....a peep does not show torque, right?


-----------------------------
Hello ALL
And lets work this out in small stages.Ist stage.

Quote = See, what I wonder is, if you set your front sight correct on level ground.

?? Now when you say set the sight correct.

So are you saying by setting the sight correct on flat land.
And i must ask .Would that also include or mean you will set your bubble vial level at this time. [Later


----------



## jwellsvt

I received my anchor sight several weeks ago, but have had limited time to install it on my bow. Today, I installed it, adjusted my sights, took my peep off and I could not be happier. My groups are tighter than ever. No more peep for me. If you are on the fence about this product I highly recommed giving it a try.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I recommend that you set both the 2nd and 3rd axis adjustments with or without an Anchor Sight. I don't use my AS to help me keep my bow vertical (I set my bubble to be plumb when bow is vertical, some opt to set it to a natural cant), I use my sight's bubble for this. 

While you may perceive the vertical crosshair of the AS to be vertical in your mind I like having the assurance that my bow is vertical via the bubble on my Spot Hogg. I'm a little anal that way?


----------



## helix33

Ttt


----------



## deer man

*sight*

i have had mine for a few weeks,its working great.My only problem i cant use my mini bowmaster press as the ancor sight is in the way.I like the big view of the dot,i dont have to shoot with my glasses on


----------



## delmarduck

Well I did it. Ordered the aluminum one last night when I got to work. I can't wait. I just want to thank all guys that have posted so far, as you have all been instrumental in helping me make the decision to buy. With all the helpfull info on here I should not have any problems setting it up. A special thanks to Lynn whom I e-mailed the night before last with a few questions and I could not believe the speedy response back. Customer service is top notch!! I also have three friends who are waiting to buy once I get mine. They want to check it out first and get my opinon. 

One more thing. I'm new to this posting thing, so what does "TTT" mean?


----------



## CWG

Here. I have one. I've HAD one for several years. Love it.
now then, the ultimate use for me, for the AS was a long walk in a light rain hunting. Wiped the bow off, hung it in the mud room. That night the season changed, permanently. The walk in the rain and the previous week were in the 60's. Now the highs only nudge into 40ish.
Pick up the bow and I could tell something was off. Felt the same, but.
Shot some arrows, seemed fine at 10 yards. Went hunting, later winds were down shot at 40 yards and groups had moved.
My fancy high tech bow and fancy strings..something changed. Limbs stiffer from colder weather, string stretch dont know. The Anchor Site told me something was off. Slight tweak and was on target again- End of Season: Bow sits for two months, its warmer out, I pick up the bow and the AS said things were off- Now I trust it. Before shooting I just cycled the bow a dozen times, living bravely with no arrows and just hanging onto the string. Let it sit, repeated, cycled the bow another dozen times and now the the AS says things are "there". Spooky thing, it works. 

I dont think it would have much of a place on a guys bow who shoots every day, day in day out, 3D field, long range, spots, serious target, Olympian shooter, etc, but the other 80% who love bows, shoot every month when we can, its sweet. And you can dump the peep, squeaking another 6-10fps outta the string.


----------



## helix33

delmarduck said:


> Well I did it. Ordered the aluminum one last night when I got to work. I can't wait. I just want to thank all guys that have posted so far, as you have all been instrumental in helping me make the decision to buy. With all the helpfull info on here I should not have any problems setting it up. A special thanks to Lynn whom I e-mailed the night before last with a few questions and I could not believe the speedy response back. Customer service is top notch!! I also have three friends who are waiting to buy once I get mine. They want to check it out first and get my opinon.
> 
> One more thing. I'm new to this posting thing, so what does "TTT" mean?


Glad to help and Lynn is top notch no doubt.


----------



## carlosii

delmarduck said:


> One more thing. I'm new to this posting thing, so what does "TTT" mean?


"To the top."=ttt


----------



## Anchor Sight

I have to tell this story about Randy, a pro shop salesman who was the first shop guy to put the Anchor Sight on his bow. He shot everyday in their range and also entered the annual 3d shoot. He always placed in the top three. One day he decided he had become so well trained he didn't need the Anchor Sight on his bow, he was shooting great in the shop without it.

After shooting his worst 3d score in years he admitted that taking off the Anchor sight was the dumbest thing he ever did and what he had learned was; that as he went into the later rounds, he fell apart. The reason, he said, was he had gotten fatigued and this caused him to loose form. Without the Anchor Sight he was unaware of the problem and therefore could not correct the shot. Magnification is the key; 6X is 6 times the information you have without it.


----------



## ZBowman

Lynn,

I just took the plunge and ordered one of your aluminum anchor sights via eBay. I've tried several times to get rid of my peep, only to come back to it. I'm hopeful this will be the cure-all that relegates that little annoyance to the ash heap of history.

I've also ordered some FOBs, so my bow and arrow setup is about to look a lot different. I appreciate guys like you and Paul bringing meaningful innovation to the sport. :thumbs_up


----------



## CJSdrftFLAT

hey I am a target archer who is sick of peep twisting issues, do you guys think I would be able to use the anchor sight with my sure loc challenger?


----------



## Unk Bond

CJSdrftFLAT said:


> hey I am a target archer who is sick of peep twisting issues, do you guys think I would be able to use the anchor sight with my sure loc challenger?


Hello
Iam useing a Sure Lock 

Later


----------



## delmarduck

Got it Thursday, put it on Friday, took my peep sight off and sighted in today. This thing is awsome!!!! Once I started shooting, it took me about 15 minutes (or less) to get zeroed in. I just wish I had invented the Anchor Sight, cause Lynn is going to make MILLIONS once the word really start spreading.


----------



## NCBuckNBass

Unk Bond said:


> -----------------------------
> Hello ALL
> And lets work this out in small stages.Ist stage.
> 
> Quote = See, what I wonder is, if you set your front sight correct on level ground.
> 
> ?? Now when you say set the sight correct.
> 
> So are you saying by setting the sight correct on flat land.
> And i must ask .Would that also include or mean you will set your bubble vial level at this time. [Later



I have no idea what i'm asking..just thinking out load. I need one!

Do I want aluminum or ABS plastic? Does Gander Mnt. have them so I can go see if it will fit on my E-500 Elite first? I think I want a Copper John 3rd axis just so I have no excuse when that worthless (in lowlight hunting) meta peep comes off for good.


----------



## csutton7

I ordered one last week also----can't wait---

as for aluminum vs ABS --stripping the screws would be easier in the ABS vs the Aluminum one--other than that some one who's used both will have to chime in---chris


----------



## DaddyPaul

I have two of the ABS models and really don't see where stripping a screw should ever be an issue? 

The AS will work with the CJ 3rd axis just fine. I had mine set up at one time with a Sword 3rd Plane and it worked great.


----------



## Unk Bond

NCBuckNBass said:


> I have no idea what i'm asking..just thinking out load. I need one!
> 
> Do I want aluminum or ABS plastic? Does Gander Mnt. have them so I can go see if it will fit on my E-500 Elite first? I think I want a Copper John 3rd axis just so I have no excuse when that worthless (in lowlight hunting) meta peep comes off for good.


Hello
Sorry for being late answering your post.Its been hecktic around here for the last few days.Had to change a line to a septic tank .

Now to your question. I have 3 plastic ones. With no problems. Now for hunting i would stay with black.If you are trying to pretty up your target bow.Then the shiney one.:wink:

Maybe the camo verizon might come to past. Thinking out loud  [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond

csutton7 said:


> I ordered one last week also----can't wait---
> 
> as for aluminum vs ABS --stripping the screws would be easier in the ABS vs the Aluminum one--other than that some one who's used both will have to chime in---chris


Now i think that would depend on the type bolts in the alumin. Rember alumin dosen't like black iron. Thats been proven on a lot of bow risers.When a little string wax keeps one from haveing a big problem. [ Later


----------



## GreatID

Ttt


----------



## csutton7

I'm just repeating what Lynn said could be the only issue with the ABS one when we talked----unless I misunderstood him, but I don't think I did, but maybe----chris


----------



## cptleo1

Every time I see an Anchor Sight thread I have to put in my 2c.

The Anchor Sight is the greatest invention since the compound.

Use it, Trust it, and for all around shooting - Throw your peep away.

I think a Kisser button really helps also.

I have old tied eyes and with the Anchor Sight, kisser button,string touching the tip of my nose I can shoot 2-3" 30yd groups all day long.

For spots or serious 3D the peep sight and the Anchor Sight probably is probably the way to go but for M.O.D (Minute of Deer) use, loose the peep and never look back.

IMHO


----------



## carlosii

I appreciate the success that everyone has had with the Anchor Sight. I ordered one, put it on but had trouble with it. Called the factory and determined that I was setting it up the way I was supposed to set it up.

For some reason, or reasons, I have not been able to achieve the consistency that I was expecting. Two high right, two low left, two in the center.

Went back to my peep and much improved groupings.

I guess nothing works for everyone and I'm one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## helix33

carlosii said:


> I appreciate the success that everyone has had with the Anchor Sight. I ordered one, put it on but had trouble with it. Called the factory and determined that I was setting it up the way I was supposed to set it up.
> 
> For some reason, or reasons, I have not been able to achieve the consistency that I was expecting. Two high right, two low left, two in the center.
> 
> Went back to my peep and much improved groupings.
> 
> I guess nothing works for everyone and I'm one of the unlucky ones.


That's what's great about this product and the company. Try it and if you don't like it send it back for a full refund minus shipping. You have very little to lose (maybe $2.00 or $3.00 postage back) if you try the anchor sight.


----------



## whitemarlin

carlosii said:


> I appreciate the success that everyone has had with the Anchor Sight. I ordered one, put it on but had trouble with it. Called the factory and determined that I was setting it up the way I was supposed to set it up.
> 
> For some reason, or reasons, I have not been able to achieve the consistency that I was expecting. Two high right, two low left, two in the center.
> 
> Went back to my peep and much improved groupings.
> 
> I guess nothing works for everyone and I'm one of the unlucky ones.


i've been having the same problems, i picked up my sbxt with peep and can slap em together but with my dld with the AS on i can't get as good of groups, anyone got any ideas on why my groups are not as tight with the AS as with a peep


----------



## Unk Bond

whitemarlin said:


> i've been having the same problems, i picked up my sbxt with peep and can slap em together but with my dld with the AS on i can't get as good of groups, anyone got any ideas on why my groups are not as tight with the AS as with a peep


---------------------
Look and set the Anchor Sight to your anchor.Now aim and shoot.
You don't halft to review the AS .Relaxe, AS has done its job.Now its your turn to hit the target.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## deer man

*anchor sight*

so far mine is working out great,i shoot very well and can easly see the dot with my bad eye sight.here is a pic,it just fits in there between my trophy Ridge Titan sight,I will test it in the field next week


----------



## deer man

*sight*

another view


----------



## DaddyPaul

Nice rig deer man, any chance of getting some better pics of the Titan/AS combo? I've been thinking of getting one of those sights for my back up bow and was curious about them jiving together.


----------



## deer man

*anchor*

it was a nice close up pic,but i had to reduce it to put on at.the anchor sight just fits with the titan.when looking from back to the titan pin,it lines up real nice just below sight window.if i can figure out how to keep the close up big,i will,JIM


----------



## DaddyPaul

deer man said:


> it was a nice close up pic,but i had to reduce it to put on at.the anchor sight just fits with the titan.when looking from back to the titan pin,it lines up real nice just below sight window.if i can figure out how to keep the close up big,i will,JIM



Upload them to something like photobucket and imbed them here. If that doesn't work email them to me, I'll shoot you my addy in a PM.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Let's see how this looks:


----------



## deer man

*sight*

thats a better pic than i could do,thanks Jim


----------



## Unk Bond

t t t :wink:


----------



## C++

*String Splitter Peep and AS?*

Would a string splitter and an AS work together as mentioned in this web page (see bottom of the page)?
http://www.stringsplitter.net

If so what size would work best, a 11/16 or a 7/16? I would think you could frame both your sight and an AS w/in a 11/16.

This looks like a very interesting product!!!


----------



## Anchor Sight

Absolutely! The String Splitter gives you the opportunity to keep the same anchor point that you had with the peep but allows a much wider viewing area. For many this has been an anchor point that they have gotten used to over the years and has become natural. You now have the best of both worlds because you eliminate all the problems associated with a small dia. peep while gaining the accuracy associated with an Anchor Sight. Even if your string rotates a little you can still make the shot. 

To many others however, bending over the string does not feel natural so with the String Splitter you now have more options for more people and that is what it's all about.


----------



## DaddyPaul

tttlll77 said:


> Absolutely! The String Splitter gives you the opportunity to keep the same anchor point that you had with the peep but allows a much wider viewing area. For many this has been an anchor point that they have gotten used to over the years and has become natural. You now have the best of both worlds because you eliminate all the problems associated with a small dia. peep while gaining the accuracy associated with an Anchor Sight. Even if your string rotates a little you can still make the shot.
> 
> To many others however, bending over the string does not feel natural so with the String Splitter you now have more options for more people and that is what it's all about.


I found it very easy to transition from looking through the string with a peep to just slighly peeking around it. I am one of the oddball RH shooters who look to the bow side or right side of the string. It just feels so natural to me and makes my anchor really, really solid.

For me one of the main reasons to go with the Anchor Sight (aside from the great accuracy it gives me) was to be rid of any peep type device whatsoever! 

I figure the string is what, less than 1/8" from outside to outside? Shouldn't be an issue to just barely peek around it in my opinion.

But as Lynn said, with the String Splitter those that are turned off by not being able to look through the string can still enjoy the great benefits of the Anchor Sight!:wink:


----------



## RIP5

*sight*

Guys, I have a brand new anchor sight for sale if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## Unk Bond

RIP5 said:


> Guys, I have a brand new anchor sight for sale if anyone is interested PM me.


Hate to here you give up on the AS.


----------



## ColeSlaw

*no-peep vs anchor point - unanswered questions*

After reading the whole long post I have a few questions for those of you who have used both the no-peep and the Anchor Sight.

It seems from the pictures that the no-peep is smaller in size, and perhaps easier to "fit" on the bow than the Anchor Sight. It's hard to tell since I am only looking at pictures. The Anchor Sight seems to jump out in the pics where as the pics with the no-peep make me really have to look to see the no-peep mounted. Thoughts?

Granted the no-peep seems harder to dial-in, but once it is set which seems to work better, the no-peep or the anchor sight?

How much do they weight?

Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond

ColeSlaw said:


> After reading the whole long post I have a few questions for those of you who have used both the no-peep and the Anchor Sight.
> 
> It seems from the pictures that the no-peep is smaller in size, and perhaps easier to "fit" on the bow than the Anchor Sight. It's hard to tell since I am only looking at pictures. The Anchor Sight seems to jump out in the pics where as the pics with the no-peep make me really have to look to see the no-peep mounted. Thoughts?
> 
> Granted the no-peep seems harder to dial-in, but once it is set which seems to work better, the no-peep or the anchor sight?
> 
> How much do they weight?
> 
> Thanks


---------------------
Hello
quote =After reading the whole long post I have a few questions for those of you who have 

Ans = you seem to have missed a slight detail or 2 in your observasion reading.
And this is based on one that has both the NP and the AS

1. the NP dot size can't be changed [ Thats a minus


2,The NP has no refferance point .One can use to line the 
center of the circle in refferance to the vertical bow string to atain the NP center .

----------
Quote= once it is set which seems to work better

Ans =Is this also based on your obsevation reading of others .Or hands on expearnce.

-------------
Quote = The Anchor Sight seems to jump out in the pics where as the pics with the no-peep make me really have to look to see the no-peep mounted

Ans is yes [ And you have made a very good point here. And that is .[ Apply your observation finding differance between the AS and the NP jumping out, when you are at full draw and are looking to find the NP dot, to put in the center of its circle,to locate your anchor.Which one would you want to jump out at you for a quick location of your anchor.

-----
I will grant you the NP is smaller in size .And would be easier to fit.

--------------------
Now as i said i have a NP .And to add to that, i have 3- AS
and that in its self ,should relate to you which one i find to achieve the best observation for my dot to find my anchor location, at full draw ,to begin aiming.

I feel you have already made your mind up.So i want to say iam not trying to discourage you from buying a NP . But i find observation reading can't compare with hands on expearance. So buy one of each .And come back here re-relate to us your observation findings. [Later


----------



## DaddyPaul

I also have three Anchor Sights and couldn't be happier. They are a snap to set up and IMO not big or bulky in the least. One of the greatest things I have ever run across in archery.


----------



## DonsHarley

*No Peep*

I have a no peep and while it may be a little harder to setup I think the size of it matters for some sight windows. The anchor sight seems a bit larger and I don't think it would work on my bow because the sight window is small compared to others I've seen.The no peep is not very heavy, it may take more time to setup but it's not impossible. Nothing easy in archery, PM me if you decide to go with the no peep maybe I can help you set it up if you have problems.


----------



## BigSwany

Would the only diff. between alum. and original be weight? Is it worth $30 more for the diff.?


----------



## C++

BigSwany said:


> Would the only diff. between alum. and original be weight? Is it worth $30 more for the diff.?


Don't know but that is what I'm saving up my money for (i think the AS is definitely worth a try); however, I will keep a peep on my string, whether it's the String Splitter or the Predator View Sight or maybe just a bigger peep.


----------



## ColeSlaw

Mr. Bond...

Thank you for the time you spent in answering some of my questions. I think you misunderstood one of them though. I was actually asking how the NP worked compared to the AS once they were both dialed in. I was not implying that the NP actually worked better b/c I haven't used either. I was asking for someone like yourself who has used both to comment on how well they each worked once successfully set up. The reason why I asked this was b/c most of the negative comments about the NP were based on the difficulty to set it up.

I am slightly concerned about the size because I'm not sure how much space my sight window will have... I want an adjustable single pin, either an HHA or a Sure-Loc Max-ST... so size might be a factor.

Another question for you... you implied that the NP was harder to locate b/c it is smaller than the NP... but I would think that once you got used to using it it would become easier to locate... after all, they are both much larger than a small pin and we all get used to locating them.

Thanks so much for everyone's thoughts. My local shop doesn't have either in the store so I'm relying on all of you! :wink:


----------



## willie7018

i just bought a used anchor sight in the classifieds:wink:
should be here in a few days and i will be posting my opionion as well.
i had two no-peeps on two prior bows and shot very well with both bows(different manufacturers) setup was slow but neither hairpulling nor impossible


----------



## Unk Bond

ColeSlaw said:


> Mr. Bond...
> 
> Thank you for the time you spent in answering some of my questions. I think you misunderstood one of them though. I was actually asking how the NP worked compared to the AS once they were both dialed in. I was not implying that the NP actually worked better b/c I haven't used either. I was asking for someone like yourself who has used both to comment on how well they each worked once successfully set up. The reason why I asked this was b/c most of the negative comments about the NP were based on the difficulty to set it up.
> 
> I am slightly concerned about the size because I'm not sure how much space my sight window will have... I want an adjustable single pin, either an HHA or a Sure-Loc Max-ST... so size might be a factor.
> 
> Another question for you... you implied that the NP was harder to locate b/c it is smaller than the NP... but I would think that once you got used to using it it would become easier to locate... after all, they are both much larger than a small pin and we all get used to locating them.
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone's thoughts. My local shop doesn't have either in the store so I'm relying on all of you! :wink:


-----------------
Sorry if i missed read your post.

Now if providing you can mount a AS.

Here is another vandage the AS site has over the NP.

As one places his bow in a holding block.Tobe up right vertical and plumb..And sets his bow sight to be square and his bubble vial level.

Then at this time one can aline the verticlal line of the AS with his bow string and at this time he can also relate to his AS horizonal line being level with his sight bubble vial.

Now while obseveing his AS where as he is centering his dot in the AS circle .While locateing his anchor .He can also tell if he is holding level.If the AS horizonal line is now in a level 180 deg position.


----------



## REHH

Been shooting peepless for years with the EZ sight, which is sorta like a Hindsight. Need a new sight but want to remain peepless. Looks like I'll be trying the Anchor Sight. 

Now I just have to decide on a front sight.......:set1_thinking:



Hey DP, Gadget here. Maybe I'll give you a call and talk about it.


----------



## DaddyPaul

REHH said:


> Been shooting peepless for years with the EZ sight, which is sorta like a Hindsight. Need a new sight but want to remain peepless. Looks like I'll be trying the Anchor Sight.
> 
> Now I just have to decide on a front sight.......:set1_thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DP, Gadget here. Maybe I'll give you a call and talk about it.


Hey there you turkey farm hunting, gobbler slaying, sack of poop!:wink: 

I really think you will love the Anchor Sight, I have shot exclusively with it for a couple of years now almost.

You can't beat the guarantee either?


----------



## REHH

DaddyPaul said:


> Hey there you turkey farm hunting, gobbler slaying, sack of poop!:wink:
> 
> I really think you will love the Anchor Sight, I have shot exclusively with it for a couple of years now almost.
> 
> You can't beat the guarantee either?




Alright I'll take your word for it. 

Think I'm gonna get a Sword Apex 3rd plane to go with it.


----------



## Breathn

*Anchor sight*

Great product, I am going to order another to try with a string splitter.I had one last year and it helped me shake some target panic, but couldnt get used to anchoring on side of string so I think the string splitter and the anchor sight will be awesome together.Anyone got the combo on there bow?How do you like it.


----------



## DaddyPaul

REHH said:


> Alright I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Think I'm gonna get a Sword Apex 3rd plane to go with it.


That is a great sight for sure and served me well in the forrest last season. I have since switched over to the Spot Hogg Hunter Hogg It and all I can say is ................................


----------



## ColeSlaw

Is anyone using an Anchor Sight on a Hoyt with a single pin... HHA, Vital Gear, Sure-Loc Sportsman/Max-ST? I'm not sure if this setup will work.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

That's a sweet looking new Bow Daddy! I'm in line for a new Elite GT500. I'll post pics after I get it and set it up.


----------



## lasse5214

I just got my anchor sight today. Set up was around 30 min. Have been shooting from 10 yards and out to 66 yards wich is the longest i can get at home. I will shoot mostly at 77 yards with this.
I think that with a bit pracsis i will shoot better that with a peep.
I have a question thou.
Is it best to use the nose on string or not?
Should i ajust my sight or Anchor sight wenn i do the sight in?
I have mounted as told on the instructions but i seem to have a bunch
of flyers now and then.
How long will it take to learn this type of reference point? 2 weeks or
2 months.
I shoot around 100-160 arrows a day.
My sight is the sureloc supreme with a super scope 4x and a big circle on.
Thanks
Lasse


----------



## Unk Bond

lasse5214 said:


> I just got my anchor sight today. Set up was around 30 min. Have been shooting from 10 yards and out to 66 yards wich is the longest i can get at home. I will shoot mostly at 77 yards with this.
> I think that with a bit pracsis i will shoot better that with a peep.
> I have a question thou.
> Is it best to use the nose on string or not?
> Should i ajust my sight or Anchor sight wenn i do the sight in?
> I have mounted as told on the instructions but i seem to have a bunch
> of flyers now and then.
> How long will it take to learn this type of reference point? 2 weeks or
> 2 months.
> I shoot around 100-160 arrows a day.
> My sight is the sureloc supreme with a super scope 4x and a big circle on.
> Thanks
> Lasse


--------------
Hello

Quote = Should i ajust my sight or Anchor sight wenn i do the sight in?

Ans Look at siting in and anchor as two different indenties. Scope use to sight in Anchor sight for find your anchor location each and every time.

So to answer your question.Set Achor sight first. Sight in second.

Now Lyn says if i remember right. One dosen't halft to touch his nose useing the AS
I touch my nose if iam shooting a long enough bow to do so.Some bows are to short from A t A to beable to touch your nose. Then some archeres rest the string on the side of there nose. [ Later


----------



## lasse5214

Thanks Unk 
One more q
I have mounted the AS behind the riser. Are there any advantages to mount it in front of the riser? (or is it the same)
I shoot Fita target only.
Thanks


----------



## chumette

helix33 said:


> You simple glance at the anchor sight to make sure the dot is inside the circle. When the dot is inside the circle your anchor is correct and you aren't torquing the bow, your ready to shoot. You then aim your sight pin at the desired impact point on the target and shoot.


Sorry to seem dense (it's a gift! ) but, just to be clear...

You do NOT use the anchor sight to view your target, you just use it to verify that your bow is straight, right? You still target your quarry via the pins...?

So the whole thing might look like:

* Quickly check anchor sight to verify bow level, no torque, good anchor, etc.

* Line up target on pin, just like "the old way."
[optional] re-check anchor-sight to verify all-good.

* Shoot.

Something like that?

Not to diss the product (it actually sounds quite interesting -- I might have to look into it!), but how is this different/better than looking through a peep at your pin, which is, necessarily, a straight line?

Thanks!


----------



## Unk Bond

lasse5214 said:


> Thanks Unk
> One more q
> I have mounted the AS behind the riser. Are there any advantages to mount it in front of the riser? (or is it the same)
> I shoot Fita target only.
> Thanks


-----------------
Never tried mounting the AS behind the riser, might even be better. 
But my chain of thought at the time of mounting my AS ,was AS and scope was close for a second referance view if needed.But if yours is working for you in the rear,and allows you more pin view for yardage .Stay with what you have.For me i just shoot indoors and my back yard range.My hunting days seems to be a thing of the past at my age.:wink:


----------



## TDBone

Is there a wait for the product right now? 

If so, how long is it back ordered?


----------



## lasse5214

New personal best on 60 meter (66 yards) Today. (339 out of 360) 36 arrows
Mounted the anchor sight yesterday.
Amazing 
Will go for 77 yards next week.
Fita target face.
Mathews Rival Pro 56# 27" draw
Acc 3-28, 500
SurLoc Supreme, superscope 4X
Truball extreme thumb release.
Doinker stab, no side stab
Archery experience 15 months.


----------



## Unk Bond

lasse5214 said:


> New personal best on 60 meter (66 yards) Today. (339 out of 360) 36 arrows
> Mounted the anchor sight yesterday.
> Amazing
> Will go for 77 yards next week.
> Fita target face.
> Mathews Rival Pro 56# 27" draw
> Acc 3-28, 500
> SurLoc Supreme, superscope 4X
> Truball extreme thumb release.
> Doinker stab, no side stab
> Archery experience 15 months.


:wink::wink:

----------------
Way to go 
Your score will go up when your AS gets old to you, and becomes natural with out thinking. Leaves more time for a good aim on the target :wink:
By the way, han't them there Rival Pro's smooth. I also shoot a blue one.


----------



## DaddyPaul

lasse5214 said:


> New personal best on 60 meter (66 yards) Today. (339 out of 360) 36 arrows
> Mounted the anchor sight yesterday.
> Amazing
> Will go for 77 yards next week.
> Fita target face.
> Mathews Rival Pro 56# 27" draw
> Acc 3-28, 500
> SurLoc Supreme, superscope 4X
> Truball extreme thumb release.
> Doinker stab, no side stab
> Archery experience 15 months.



Lasse,
SWEET shooting sir! I absolutley love my Anchor Sights and have no plans of ever going back to a peep. 


Chumette,
As far as how it differs from a peep, I think there are a couple of them. First it is not a conscious "look" at the AS. At full draw get anchored up. From there you will be able to see your AS, bow sight and sight's level all in your vision. It is just a quick glance that becomes second nature, at least it did for me. Once that glace is over I start my shot routine and never look back at it.

It whips a peep in low light hands down IMO. Nothing to restrict light getting to your eye. Lyn also includes a little blue light that supercharges the glow disk in the end.

The AS also lets you see any torque you introduce through your grip, I don't get that feedback with a peep. Being a hunter, it tells me if everything is lined up when shooting from an elevated position, unlike a peep.

'Bout all for now, probably more? Any more questions just post 'em up or shoot me a PM! :wink:


----------



## lasse5214

Unk, thanks  Yes the Rival Pro is a surprisingly nice bow to shoot. I have two red ones.
DaddyPaul, thanks the best thing i have ever done is to buy this kind of reference aid  And stopping to tilt my head over to one side so that i could have the string on my nose. That created enormous amout of torque. I newer new that.


----------



## Unk Bond

lasse5214 said:


> Thanks Unk
> One more q
> I have mounted the AS behind the riser. Are there any advantages to mount it in front of the riser? (or is it the same)
> I shoot Fita target only.
> Thanks


--------------------
Hello
Well now i can tell you about the AS mounted on the rear verses mounted on the front.

Well i change 1 of my compound bows over with the AS on the rear.And put one, on one of my recurves. This was the first time for this recurve. And i mounted it on the rear. Shot this recurve bow yesterday and between rains today.Works great.  Use a D loop below the nock,knot.
My first AS i thought the front would give me more line of view for my scope. And my AS better, being closer together.. Now i find the rear works better for me. After you put the question to me :wink: And the biggest plus is, when i go to ajust the elavation and windge bolts.[Later


----------



## Hozer

I have one for sale in the classifieds....


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello
Here is a little thing-e you might try along with your Anchor Sight and if you touch your nose to the bow string
:wink:

I touch my nose to the string.Now i take and add a small rubber speed button to my bow string.When i draw to anchor.I let my nose slide down the bow string till my nose touches the top of the rubber speed button.
Now i have my head positioning set.Now i set my AS at this time. Now each time I draw to relaxe anchor,my head and eye level will be the same while viewing the AS and my sight.

Comment ] once you have located the rubber speed button to your relaxed anchor ,and nose resting on top.Take some thin serving and tie a small knot on top and bottom of the rubber speed button.To keep it from walking up or down the string.[Later


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Here is a little thing-e you might try along with your Anchor Sight and if you touch your nose to the bow string
> :wink:
> 
> I touch my nose to the string.Now i take and add a small rubber speed button to my bow string.When i draw to anchor.I let my nose slide down the bow string till my nose touches the top of the rubber speed button.
> Now i have my head positioning set.Now i set my AS at this time. Now each time I draw to relaxe anchor,my head and eye level will be the same while viewing the AS and my sight.
> 
> Comment ] once you have located the rubber speed button to your relaxed anchor ,and nose resting on top.Take some thin serving and tie a small knot on top and bottom of the rubber speed button.To keep it from walking up or down the string.[Later


------------------
Bump
What he said


----------



## DaddyPaul

Unk Bond said:


> ------------------
> Bump
> What he said


Unk,
Don't listen to that fella, I hear he is a sausage link shy of a Grand Slam breakfast? :wink:


----------



## k-2

OKAY,, I read through all of these.. I hunt from a treestand, and from the ground.. Found the answer I was looking for (I think from Helix33) stating that the AS would keep the point of impact the same because it keeps the anchor point the same.

I follow that theory.. As soon as I get the extra money one is comming to my house..

K-2


----------



## Unk Bond

DaddyPaul said:


> Unk,
> Don't listen to that fella, I hear he is a sausage link shy of a Grand Slam breakfast? :wink:



------------------------------
Now that post.Should take the post award of the this day award. Where's Record Keeper when i need him :wink:


----------



## helix33

k-2 said:


> OKAY,, I read through all of these.. I hunt from a treestand, and from the ground.. Found the answer I was looking for (I think from Helix33) stating that the AS would keep the point of impact the same because it keeps the anchor point the same.
> 
> I follow that theory.. As soon as I get the extra money one is comming to my house..
> 
> K-2


The Anchor Sight is a Great product


----------



## k-2

That's good, because I think I have one comming in the mail as we speak..

K-2


----------



## helix33

k-2 said:


> That's good, because I think I have one comming in the mail as we speak..
> 
> K-2


It's great for hunting out of treestands. It will let you know of any hand torque as soon as you draw the bow.


----------



## garetlibby

Can leave a peep sight on your bow if you are using the anchor sight??


----------



## helix33

garetlibby said:


> Can leave a peep sight on your bow if you are using the anchor sight??


If you want you could, but that would be defeating the purpose in my opinion.


----------



## screen_abq

why do some people use the string splitter with the anchor sight? how does the string splitter differ from a peep?????


----------



## DaddyPaul

screen_abq said:


> why do some people use the string splitter with the anchor sight? how does the string splitter differ from a peep?????


My guess is that it still allows them to look through the center of the string (natural anchor point) but gives them a bigger FOV and less light loss than a conventional peep.


But that's just a guess...............................


----------



## Anchor Sight

The String Splitter opens the string much more than a standard peep, allowing better vision of your target and Anchor Sight. Most people have been conditioned to shoot with their eye directly behind the string because of the peep and usually their bow has been set up with a draw length suited for peep placement. They may feel uncomfortable changing because the draw length has not been adjusted for a natural anchor placement. They may think there natural anchor point is with their eye directly behind the string and for some it may be. They can then go to the String Splitter for both comfort, additional accuracy they get using the Anchor Sight and still have full view of the target. It all boils down to personal preference and experience but if you set up a bow with no peep sight installed and sight-in using only a natural anchor point, you probably won't put your eye directly behind the sting and this is where shooting can really be more fun and rewarding.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Just left my back yard range, and using a Anchor sight with no peep or separation in the bow string.You see it would be imposable for me to do so.Reason being iam a right handed archer,and aiming with my left eye.So you see. This means that,when i come to a full draw, at my natural anchor.That my aiming eye is at least 1 1/2 inches away from my bow string.But i still use the bow string on my nose, for a reference point.

I generally shoot my bow at my back yard range at 10 Am --3 Pm--and 7 Pm .So the total amount of time i shoot is about 5 to 6 hrs a day. Nice to be retired hun :wink: My point here is .The use of the Anchor sight has allowed me to continue archer shooting.Where as, not to long ago i thought i would haft to hang up my bow.Might add here.The Anchor sight is not only a great reference for ones anchor while hunting.But i have proven to my self, the Anchor sight has as much value in target shooting. :thumbs_up [Later


----------



## flybub

Hey all. I'm kinda new to the archery world. I bought a Bear Instinct last December and without any formal instruction on shooting technique everything I have learned has been from this board, thanks. For some reason though I could never group well with my peep sight, and by that I mean I was all over the place. I took delivery of the anchor sight a couple days ago and within an hour my groups at 20 yards were within 2 inch of each other, that's great compared to what I was :tongue:. I'm still learning as I go but I was very satisfied with results of the AS compared to my peep sight. This will be my first year hunting with a bow so we'll see how it does then, but for now it has been a big confidence boost for me. It was probably a little easier for me to transition since I only shot with a peep for about 3 months but none the less the AS is a great product and good people at Archery Innovations to deal with.


----------



## helix33

flybub said:


> Hey all. I'm kinda new to the archery world. I bought a Bear Instinct last December and without any formal instruction on shooting technique everything I have learned has been from this board, thanks. For some reason though I could never group well with my peep sight, and by that I mean I was all over the place. I took delivery of the anchor sight a couple days ago and within an hour my groups at 20 yards were within 2 inch of each other, that's great compared to what I was :tongue:. I'm still learning as I go but I was very satisfied with results of the AS compared to my peep sight. This will be my first year hunting with a bow so we'll see how it does then, but for now it has been a big confidence boost for me. It was probably a little easier for me to transition since I only shot with a peep for about 3 months but none the less the AS is a great product and good people at Archery Innovations to deal with.


Great to hear.


----------



## helix33

Heres's a pic of my new Elite GT500 with the Anchor sight.

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## RobVos

I am considering going to an Anchorsight for hunting. I have used a Nopeep in the past. and am familiar with how these things work, and they can be quite accurate.

I would use a string splitter with it. Here's why: to be truely accurate at all distances, your line of sight must be co-planer with the arrow flight. Thus your eye must be directly over the nock point ogf the arrow, or else you will only be dead nuts on at a single distance.


----------



## helix33

RobVos said:


> I would use a string splitter with it. Here's why: to be truely accurate at all distances, your line of sight must be co-planer with the arrow flight. Thus your eye must be directly over the nock point ogf the arrow, or else you will only be dead nuts on at a single distance.


By my experience with the anchor sight I don't feel this statement is correct. I have an HHA OL 5500 adjustable sight and it is deadly at all distances that I have shot. I would like Lynn to comment on this because I'm sure he has more pertanant info on this.


----------



## 1trackmind

Whats better the plastic or the alum.?


----------



## helix33

1trackmind said:


> Whats better the plastic or the alum.?


There's no difference, it's just a matter of pesonal preference. As you can see I use the ABS plastic model and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## 1trackmind

Does it use batterys or just natural light?


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Accuracy*

Ok, I'll put in my 2 cents... Bottom line is; Robvos is correct in theory but does it matter in a practical sense? If you think about it, a rifle scope's sightline is about an inch higher than the barrel and with a peep it is much higher than that from your arrow on the rest. So you sight in the arrow flight line to intersect your sight line to the target. We all accept this as common fact because it can't be any other way. We change our bow and arrow angle upwards to intersect the sightline commonly at 20 yds. by setting the pin. In point of fact, (I sound like Lou Dobbs) if you didn't have that gap between your sightline and your arrow on rest or rifle barrel, it would be impossible to compensate for any range beyond the end of the arrow head or end of muzzle because if you were looking straight down the barrel, the target would drop below your muzzle if you raised the Muzzle/sightline.

Anchor Sight technology brings your sightline slightly off to the side (about 5/16th of an inch) so if you kept that error constant by not adjusting your sight pin you would be 5/16 off at any range to the right of the target, if you are a right handed shooter. However, If you sight in to be dead on at 40 yds. you would have a 0 error at 40 yds and a 5/16 inch error at 80 yds, a little over a 1/8th inch at 20 to the right and same but to the left at 60yds. 

The bottom line is; no one can possibly adjust to correct for such a small variance, so the variance is a non issue in the practical sense. The additional accuracy the Anchor Sight technology brings to the vast majority of users far exceeds any error in this theory. Plus all the other benefits you experience such as low light capability, full view of the target, A more natural anchor point for most people and information such as torque which makes it possible to learn from your mistakes. Sorry for the long note. OH, the difference between the ABS and aluminum is mostly cosmetic. The Aluminum sight is very attractive but costs more because of the additional machining, Anodizing and logo.


----------



## DrJAG2

After using the Anchor Sight for a few weeks, I don't really even use it any more. I think I have my anchor point repeatedly nailed.


----------



## helix33

Thanks Lynn for the reply. That's been my experience with the Anchor sight, It's very accurate at all distances I've shot it at.


----------



## Unk Bond

RobVos said:


> I am considering going to an Anchorsight for hunting. I have used a Nopeep in the past. and am familiar with how these things work, and they can be quite accurate.
> 
> I would use a string splitter with it. Here's why: to be truely accurate at all distances, your line of sight must be co-planer with the arrow flight. Thus your eye must be directly over the nock point ogf the arrow, or else you will only be dead nuts on at a single distance.


Hello
I hold my bow with my left hand.And aim with my left eye.Now that hast to be 1-1/2 inches from the eye being over the the nock. And i have know problem with my distances of shooting.  [ Later


----------



## upstart

I recently installed the Anchor sight. Initially I found myself trying to aim with the crosshairs in the sight:embara: There was obviously some adjustment from my end. Now however, the sight is just in my peripheral vision when looking at my sight pins. I have had to make slight adjustments (to be expected), but I'm quite certain I have my anchor point dialed in now. The big thing for me is the confidence factor. When I draw my bow and the black dot is in the red circle I know I'm going to hit what ever I'm aiming at (I hope at least :wink


----------



## DeerSpotter

I know a few guys that have them, and they really like it.

Carl


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## xxclaro

I just recieved the anchor sight today, and installed it this afternoon. I think I did it right. Anyway, I took it out and shot it and I think it's going to work. I only shot a few groups, and while the weren't as tight as my usual groups, I think they'll get there. Plus, I can see so much more now. I'm a RH shooter with a dominant left eye, so I close my left eye to shoot. I noticed that one must be careful not to cheat, and move your head around to make everything line up. I'll be practicing with it alot before the season starts, and I think it'll go well.


----------



## Unk Bond

xxclaro said:


> I just recieved the anchor sight today, and installed it this afternoon. I think I did it right. Anyway, I took it out and shot it and I think it's going to work. I only shot a few groups, and while the weren't as tight as my usual groups, I think they'll get there. Plus, I can see so much more now. I'm a RH shooter with a dominant left eye, so I close my left eye to shoot. I noticed that one must be careful not to cheat, and move your head around to make everything line up. I'll be practicing with it alot before the season starts, and I think it'll go well.


Sounds good  your on your way.

It will work fine for hunting.Just line up, and forget about it. Unless you pull to hard and change your head position.And realy for hunting it still will be in the kill zone.Let us know how your comeing along.[ Later


----------



## xxclaro

Actually, I couldn't stop thinking about it so I went back out and shot some more. It's steadily improving, and I shot out to 50 yds. One huge advantage I just noticed is that I don't actually have to close my left eye, just squint it a tiny bit and the right one takes over, with much better field of vision. Ithink as I get to trust my anchor more, I'll stop checking back and forth as much and shoot better.


----------



## helix33

xxclaro said:


> Actually, I couldn't stop thinking about it so I went back out and shot some more. It's steadily improving, and I shot out to 50 yds. One huge advantage I just noticed is that I don't actually have to close my left eye, just squint it a tiny bit and the right one takes over, with much better field of vision. Ithink as I get to trust my anchor more, I'll stop checking back and forth as much and shoot better.


Keep practicing and you'll be shooting better groups than you did with a peep in no time.


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Setting up the Anchor Sight*

FYI.... If you have time I would suggest you try different AS positions and Anchor point placements. There is a bliss zone you can find by doing this and this zone is when you get that Anchor Sight set up so that your individual shooting form is best for a consistent, torque free release. This can be a change that is so small you would think it insignificant but it is no different than making those minute bow tuning tweaks that have a huge effect on arrow flight. Your shooting form also need to be that finely tuned and when you get the Anchor Sight set to that finely tuned shooting form you will be amazed how good it feels. All the people here on AT that have been so enthusiastic and supportive of the Anchor Sight technology probably found this zone or very near it, early in the set-up process.


----------



## RICE ETR

I have been shooting one for awhile now. I really like it but the only problem I have now is my sight pins are blurry compared to how they were when I was looking through a peep. Anyone notice this?


----------



## xxclaro

As for your pins being blurry, I'm not sure how that can be. With the anchor sight, your focus is still on your pins, you just don't need to look through a small hole at them. Is your anchor sight set close enough to your pins to see it in your peripheral vision? I usually draw, anchor,check the AS to make sure I'm good, then just focus on my pins. What's your process?


----------



## RICE ETR

Well I have read how some people switch to a smaller peep sight to clear the pins up....and removing the peep sight and adding the AS is the only thing I have done and my pins are now blurry. 
My AS is about as close to my pins as possible....any closer and it would block my top pins. My routine is the same as yours except I focus on the target and let my pins float over where I am aiming. 
Here is a recent pic (I am aiming downhill btw).....ignore my stomach, I am starting to show 
Thanks for the help.

-Jarrod


----------



## Unk Bond

RICE ETR said:


> Well I have read how some people switch to a smaller peep sight to clear the pins up....and removing the peep sight and adding the AS is the only thing I have done and my pins are now blurry.
> My AS is about as close to my pins as possible....any closer and it would block my top pins. My routine is the same as yours except I focus on the target and let my pins float over where I am aiming.
> Here is a recent pic (I am aiming downhill btw).....ignore my stomach, I am starting to show
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> -Jarrod




-------------------


Hello
What comes to my mind. Is the focal lenth of your sight from your aiming eye.If you can. You might move it in and out from your eye.


Now if you are useing a lense, the power of the lense ,might be washing out the clarity of your pins.

Example [ When i use a 6 power lense in a scope. My dot needs to be real big. To keep from washing it out.Where as a 4 power lense .I can use a small aiming dot. [ Later


----------



## musikman43155

Does the Anchor SIght eliminate the need for a sight level? Let's say I didn't have a level on my sight, would canting the bow with an Anchor Sight on a lone show that it has been canted? I always use my level, however it's somewhat difficult to see sometimes. It would be excellent if the Anchor Sight did away with the need for a level entirely.

With that being said, I went ahead and ordered an ANchor Sight off of ebay today.


----------



## musikman43155

ttt? Anyone?


----------



## Apache

I use a No Peep but it's the same principle. I think it's better to still use the level, I seem to be more consistant when I do ...


----------



## DaddyPaul

musikman43155 said:


> Does the Anchor SIght eliminate the need for a sight level? Let's say I didn't have a level on my sight, would canting the bow with an Anchor Sight on a lone show that it has been canted? I always use my level, however it's somewhat difficult to see sometimes. It would be excellent if the Anchor Sight did away with the need for a level entirely.
> 
> With that being said, I went ahead and ordered an ANchor Sight off of ebay today.


I think Unk uses the crosshairs of the AS as his level in that when the line is vertical he lets it rock? Not positive but I think I read it somewhere?

Me I use both the crosshairs and my sight's bubble.............................


----------



## cmherrmann

I still peek at my level just to make sure I'm dead on and not canting. As far as the pins blurring you are correct in the part about removing your peep. 

If your like me and have bad eye sight remove your glasses and make a fist with a very small hole to look through, now look at a distant object, it will be clear as a bell without glasses. I cannot remember what it is called but if somehow makes your eye focus better. 

A peep does the same thing as your closed fist. Now I prefer not having the peep and being able to see better with less light than using a peep. I just focus on the target and the pin just settles in and release.


----------



## RICE ETR

That's funny, I was doing the same thing with my fist and why I came to the conclusion that I needed a peep again. 

UPDATE, it may be obvious but I fixed the problem...my pins were to bright. I simply covered up most of the fiber-optic leader coming off of the pins and now they are really clear all of the way out to 100yds....and still plenty bright to shoot at near dark.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## lasse5214

Hi
I.m trying to sight in my anchor sight on my 07 Hoyt Proelite. No matter what i do i have to keep my head an inch a way from to string(to the left) to get the dot in the circle.
What am i doing wrong? I have tried all ajustment up, down, left, right.
I dont have this problem on my Martin Scepter 2
Thanks
Lasse


----------



## pdj

I am running bow anchor sights on 2 bows right now-a Monsterbows Phoenix with a Copper John 4 pin sight and the second bow is a PSE X-Force SS in conjunction with a Spott Hogg Real Deal. I love the B.A.S. and it is the cats meow! Quick sight aquisition and the ability to range with it make it the perfect hunting accessory.


----------



## cmherrmann

lasse5214 said:


> Hi
> I.m trying to sight in my anchor sight on my 07 Hoyt Proelite. No matter what i do i have to keep my head an inch a way from to string(to the left) to get the dot in the circle.
> What am i doing wrong? I have tried all ajustment up, down, left, right.
> I dont have this problem on my Martin Scepter 2
> Thanks
> Lasse


You should be able to adjust it over with the side allen screw. If it as far as it can go you might have to slightly bend the mounting bracket. Turning the side screw counter clock should move the dot farther to the inside if you are right handed.


----------



## lasse5214

Thanks 
I,v just missed an ajustment screw. Found it under the mounting plate.
Have moved it and have both ajustment screws open for use.
Lasse


----------



## Huaco

So, if I am getting tired of peep problems, can this eliminate my peep? I know nothing about this product... it just caught my eye. (no punn intended)  
By the looks of this thing, it is just an optical alignmnet system that makes you anchor consitently. 
Is this any good for use out of a treestand in REAL hunting situations??? or is it another one of those "only for target" gadgets???


----------



## cmherrmann

Huaco said:


> So, if I am getting tired of peep problems, can this eliminate my peep? I know nothing about this product... it just caught my eye. (no punn intended)
> By the looks of this thing, it is just an optical alignmnet system that makes you anchor consitently.
> Is this any good for use out of a treestand in REAL hunting situations??? or is it another one of those "only for target" gadgets???


Yes you get rid of your peep, and it is perfect for tree stand hunting. It forces you to keep good form so it's perfect for a tree stand hunter. That is the second reason I'm using it, first is it helps in low light conditions by allowing you full view of the intended target and the entire surrounding area. 

Lasse,

Glad you figured it out, I mount mine on the far side of the riser next to my sight and above it. Mounting it that way allows for total access to both adjustment screws. Otherwise you may have to drill a hole in the plate to access the horizontal adjustment screw. 

I originally mounted below my sight and had the same problem of accessing the horizontal adjustment screw.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Huaco

Sent out my m.o. today for one off the clsfds here on AT. Cant wait to get it on my bow!


----------



## helix33

Huaco said:


> Sent out my m.o. today for one off the clsfds here on AT. Cant wait to get it on my bow!


Did you get it? If so how do you like it?


----------



## Huaco

helix33 said:


> Did you get it? If so how do you like it?


Got it yesterday in the mail... I mounted it on the bow late last night. I can see now how it will help my accuracy TREMENDOUSLY! The SLIGHTEST of movement in the bow in ANY direction causes this thing to go way out of line. I just replaced strings and cables too, so I have a TOTAL setup to do on my bow now. I got it all timed up and ready to start tuning this evening. 

I will let you know how it works after I get back to shooting.


----------



## RICE ETR

Mine Al one is for sale in the classifieds....I am working on getting better pics of it. 

Goodluck everyone. :darkbeer:


----------



## Huaco

I spent today of and on working on my bow. I spent about an hour dialing in the Anchor Sight. It is really strange not having a peep to sight through. I did notice that my pins were kind of fuzzy. Anybody know how I should clear this up? It did not make that big of a deal... I was still holding 3 "grouping" (I shoot FOBs) 

I took me a litle while to figure out wich way to screw the adjusters to zero it in... other than that, it is EXCELENT.


----------



## Unk Bond

Huaco said:


> I spent today of and on working on my bow. I spent about an hour dialing in the Anchor Sight. It is really strange not having a peep to sight through. I did notice that my pins were kind of fuzzy. Anybody know how I should clear this up? It did not make that big of a deal... I was still holding 3 "grouping" (I shoot FOBs)
> 
> I took me a litle while to figure out wich way to screw the adjusters to zero it in... other than that, it is EXCELENT.



-------------------

Quote = I did notice that my pins were kind of fuzzy. 

Now for me, i moved my bar to me.Now some hunting sights, one can't slide the bar. Dose your pins have fiber. [ Later


----------



## RICE ETR

My pins got blurry to when I went away from the peep...I guess not looking through the peep hole does this. I now have a G5 peep and clear pins


----------



## helix33

I never noticed the pin looking any different myself. I guess everyones eyes are different. Sorry it didn't work out for you rice.


----------



## Dewboy

*Night Hawk Peep*

Another alternative to a standard peep is the Night Hawk Peep. This peep eliminates the effects of light refraction. While the legs of the crosses in this peep are fuzzy, the center is clear becuase there is no surface to refract light to the center. I have the #3 3-D/Hunter now for hunting season. It does surprisingly well for such a small cut-out. I think I'm going to try the #4 Midnight Hunter next. Does anyone else have an experience with the peep?


----------



## Evanryan

*Anchor site setup problems*

HELP!! I have an 82nd airborne. I use a spot hogg hunter site and I have the anchor site mounted on the front of the riser, above the site. I followed the directions to a tee and obtained a consistant natural anchor point by drawing my bow repeatedly with my eyes closed. The dot is in the circle every time I draw the bow. Then I tried to adjust my sight to get my arrows on target with this anchor point. Problem is I ran out of adjustment and cant get my arrows any closer that 2-4 inches left. This increases the farther back I go

I didnt have this problem with the peep site but after 2 months of trying I cant do it. I called PAUL and he told me to adjust the anchor site to bring my head closer to the string and I tried that with no success. I should say, limited success. I got it shooting on the button one afternoon and the next day without any adjustments I was back left again. I moved the anchor site back to its natural position because I couldnt get used to having to screw around to get the dot inside the circle with a non natural anchor.

I can see bow torque occasionally but by being able to see it, I feel Im correcting it and it shouldnt be an issue in my problem.

Has anyone else experienced this problem? Would moving it to the rear of the riser make any difference? Shorter draw length? Anything???

Thanks Wes


----------



## helix33

Evanryan said:


> HELP!! I have an 82nd airborne. I use a spot hogg hunter site and I have the anchor site mounted on the front of the riser, above the site. I followed the directions to a tee and obtained a consistant natural anchor point by drawing my bow repeatedly with my eyes closed. The dot is in the circle every time I draw the bow. Then I tried to adjust my sight to get my arrows on target with this anchor point. Problem is I ran out of adjustment and cant get my arrows any closer that 2-4 inches left. This increases the farther back I go
> 
> I didnt have this problem with the peep site but after 2 months of trying I cant do it. I called PAUL and he told me to adjust the anchor site to bring my head closer to the string and I tried that with no success. I should say, limited success. I got it shooting on the button one afternoon and the next day without any adjustments I was back left again. I moved the anchor site back to its natural position because I couldnt get used to having to screw around to get the dot inside the circle with a non natural anchor.
> 
> I can see bow torque occasionally but by being able to see it, I feel Im correcting it and it shouldnt be an issue in my problem.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this problem? Would moving it to the rear of the riser make any difference? Shorter draw length? Anything???
> 
> Thanks Wes


Look back in this thread at my 82nd Airborne setup with the Anchor sight. I put the anchor sight in the back of the riser and have never had a problem. I had an Elite GT500 that was way left like yours. The bow shot through paper great but the center shot needed moved to the right to correct this problem. After I moved the center shot to the right I could then adjust my HHA sight far enough to dial it totally in. I then walk back tuned the bow and had it shooting great.


----------



## helix33

Pics coming of my 2009 Bowtech admiral with the anchor sight mounted.


----------



## Huaco

Here is the best picture of my FireCAT with my new AS and Posten with my newly refurbished Sword Apex.
I was AMAZED the other day by the A.S. I noticed that to get my AS lined up, I could not see my pins. Let down and thought it through... Then it dawned on me... your torquing your grip!!! :doh: Sure enough... I drew back and "played" with it. To my AMAZEMENT... just the slightest bit of torque and the Anchor Sight goes WAY out of line! The addition of the Anchor Sight to my bow has exponentially improved my archery discipline. 

Now on to the picture.


----------



## Huaco

Bump it up to the top!

Anchor Sight is GREAT!


----------



## cmherrmann

Huaco said:


> Here is the best picture of my FireCAT with my new AS and Posten with my newly refurbished Sword Apex.
> I was AMAZED the other day by the A.S. I noticed that to get my AS lined up, I could not see my pins. Let down and thought it through... Then it dawned on me... your torquing your grip!!! :doh: Sure enough... I drew back and "played" with it. To my AMAZEMENT... just the slightest bit of torque and the Anchor Sight goes WAY out of line! The addition of the Anchor Sight to my bow has exponentially improved my archery discipline.
> 
> Now on to the picture.




That looks exactly like my bow! Is that the 12" Posten? I got the 10" and love it. 

The AS is amazing, what people need to understand is you need to adjust the AS to your natural Anchor point to get comfortable and consistent with it. Even if you are torquing or tilting your bow slightly at your natural anchor point that is where you need to set the AS to. You want a comfortable and consistent anchor point.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## deer man

*sight*

mine is working out great,better groups than my peep.my only problem is seeing the dot in low light,and forgetting to look at it when at full draw on a deer. im hunting with it on my first ever illinois hunt in a week.


----------



## DaddyPaul

deer man said:


> mine is working out great,better groups than my peep.my only problem is seeing the dot in low light,and forgetting to look at it when at full draw on a deer. im hunting with it on my first ever illinois hunt in a week.


Are you using the little light or any little light to illuminate the disk when it starts getting late?


----------



## deer man

*light*

i have not tried using a light on the disc.how long will it hold a glow.


----------



## Huaco

cmherrmann said:


> That looks exactly like my bow! Is that the 12" Posten? I got the 10" and love it.
> 
> The AS is amazing, what people need to understand is you need to adjust the AS to your natural Anchor point to get comfortable and consistent with it. Even if you are torquing or tilting your bow slightly at your natural anchor point that is where you need to set the AS to. You want a comfortable and consistent anchor point.


Well, this bow IS sporting a set of "doner strings" from your FireCAT. :wink:

Yep... 12 incher! Bigger is better right???:embara:

I Absolutely LOVE the way my FireCAT shoots with the Posten on there. I am ROCK solid at draw and WAY more consistent. I think it is really a combination of the Anchor Sight AND the Posten.


----------



## cmherrmann

Huaco said:


> Well, this bow IS sporting a set of "doner strings" from your FireCAT. :wink:
> 
> Yep... 12 incher! Bigger is better right???:embara:
> 
> I Absolutely LOVE the way my FireCAT shoots with the Posten on there. I am ROCK solid at draw and WAY more consistent. I think it is really a combination of the Anchor Sight AND the Posten.


Glad there working out for you, the set I got from Deezlin (LittleJon Strings) are great strings. I will have to post up a few pics of my FireCat with the Anchor Sight and Posten!


----------



## Huaco

cmherrmann said:


> Glad there working out for you, the set I got from Deezlin (LittleJon Strings) are great strings. I will have to post up a few pics of my FireCat with the Anchor Sight and Posten!


Bring it on... I want to see those strings. Take some pix of the tight turns on the CAT cams too.


----------



## helix33

deer man said:


> i have not tried using a light on the disc.how long will it hold a glow.


If you use a small light and charge the disk for just a minute or two sitting in your stand just prior to low light conditions the disk will glow well after legal shooting hours are over. As long as it isn't really overcast all day this probably won't even be necessary but it can be done just in case, for confidence sake.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## c1090c

I think this is what I am looking for. Can this be used with a sight like a hha slider? thanks


----------



## Anchor Sight

send me an email at: [email protected] and I can send you the information you will need to know (pictures, illustrations etc.)


----------



## KDS

Would a kisser-button have the same basic affect? I know it would not show bow torque, but you would have a constant anchor point and no peep sight.


----------



## Huaco

KDS said:


> Would a kisser-button have the same basic affect? I know it would not show bow torque, but you would have a constant anchor point and no peep sight.


I doubt it. If you watch someone shoot with a kisser button, you WILL see them manipulate their mouth to "fit" the kisser button. The Anchor Sight, will NOT move or change and it is up to you to come to a natural anchor and then align to the A.S.

This WILL make your shooting more consistent... Then you can work on accuracy! LOL!:wink:


----------



## helix33

c1090c said:


> I think this is what I am looking for. Can this be used with a sight like a hha slider? thanks



It works great with an HHA slider that's what I use.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

I was watching another year from the ground 7 from Double Bull Archery the other night and I noticed that one of the guys from double bull was using the anchor sight.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Think I got it now. After reading first 3 pages I thought this some kind of moving bubble like a level that you adjusted and couldnt figure out how you could use it in a tree stand. After that I relized it must be a stationary dot that has adjustable circle that slides in or out to make it look bigger or smaller. As circle gets closer to you that would cause the touchness people mention cause it would be like looking down a longer tube. Someone correct me if Im wrong. Stopped reading after page 7. Was thinking of ordering one tommorrow but it was driving me crazy about how it worked. Genius in its simplicity. Simple is usually best. Any one have problems using this with gloves or a thin face mask on for hunting? The mask I use is about as thin as they come. Im very exited about this product, it might also help my friend that has torque issues but I cant get him to see it.


----------



## Unk Bond

Anynamewilldo said:


> Think I got it now. After reading first 3 pages I thought this some kind of moving bubble like a level that you adjusted and couldnt figure out how you could use it in a tree stand. After that I relized it must be a stationary dot that has adjustable circle that slides in or out to make it look bigger or smaller. As circle gets closer to you that would cause the touchness people mention cause it would be like looking down a longer tube. Someone correct me if Im wrong. Stopped reading after page 7. Was thinking of ordering one tommorrow but it was driving me crazy about how it worked. Genius in its simplicity. Simple is usually best. Any one have problems using this with gloves or a thin face mask on for hunting? The mask I use is about as thin as they come. Im very exited about this product, it might also help my friend that has torque issues but I cant get him to see it.


Hello
If iam undersatanding your post right :smile:

Your gloves or mask has no bearing on the performance of the anchor sight ,as long as you can see or view the Anchor sight.

Later Unk


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Ty. thats what I was asking. Cause I thoght gloves and mask changed anchor points. Anyways Im giving them a call in a min.


----------



## za_boy

Hope some one can help. I recently bought a new AS with the new smaller bracket & a spare bracket for my original AS but I'm having problems mounting them. With the old bracket it was easy to find a consistent mounting place against the sight bolts but I can't do the same with the new brackets. Another problem is the holes to mount the actual AS are too small for the bolts and are not countersunk like on the old bracket. I wanted to find out if I should send the 2 brackets back or if that's how they all are & should I drill them out.

The 2 sights I' using are a HHA OL-5019 & SpotHogg Real Deal. Would any of you who are using a AS on a new bracket please explain or show me how you've mounted yours.

Thanks,

zaboy


----------



## DaddyPaul

helix33 said:


> I was watching another year from the ground 7 from Double Bull Archery the other night and I noticed that one of the guys from double bull was using the anchor sight.


Keith Beam has been using one for a few years now! 



Anynamewilldo said:


> Ty. thats what I was asking. Cause I thoght gloves and mask changed anchor points. Anyways Im giving them a call in a min.


Gloves may very well change the setting of the AS and here's why. Without the glove (especially a slick palmed glove) you are gonna get a certain amount of torque between the palm of your hand and the bows grip. With a slick palmed glove the grip will "slide" into a more torque free position and may very well cause the dot to be outside the circle as a result.

Make Sense? 



za_boy said:


> Hope some one can help. I recently bought a new AS with the new smaller bracket & a spare bracket for my original AS but I'm having problems mounting them. With the old bracket it was easy to find a consistent mounting place against the sight bolts but I can't do the same with the new brackets. Another problem is the holes to mount the actual AS are too small for the bolts and are not countersunk like on the old bracket. I wanted to find out if I should send the 2 brackets back or if that's how they all are & should I drill them out.
> 
> The 2 sights I' using are a HHA OL-5019 & SpotHogg Real Deal. Would any of you who are using a AS on a new bracket please explain or show me how you've mounted yours.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> zaboy


I have the new brackets and the "old" screws and have had no problem whatsoever getting the AS mounted and it stays put. The screw in the slot is the round headed one that is flat on the bottom and the other one I stuck in the hole (not slotted). It doesn't countersink like it should but mine hasn't moved a lick. I think Lynn will hook you up with the right screws if you call him but I never got around to it to be honest.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

DaddyPaul said:


> Gloves may very well change the setting of the AS and here's why. Without the glove (especially a slick palmed glove) you are gonna get a certain amount of torque between the palm of your hand and the bows grip. With a slick palmed glove the grip will "slide" into a more torque free position and may very well cause the dot to be outside the circle as a result.
> 
> Make Sense?



Ill deal with that, I was more thinking the thickness of the gloves on the release hand


----------



## DaddyPaul

Anynamewilldo said:


> Ill deal with that, I was more thinking the thickness of the gloves on the release hand


I guess that if you had extremely thick gloves on that you could hypothetically get the bow just far enough away from you that the dot may go slightly low?

I would think they would have to enormously thick gloves though?


----------



## Anchor Sight

za_boy said:


> Hope some one can help. I recently bought a new AS with the new smaller bracket & a spare bracket for my original AS but I'm having problems mounting them. With the old bracket it was easy to find a consistent mounting place against the sight bolts but I can't do the same with the new brackets. Another problem is the holes to mount the actual AS are too small for the bolts and are not countersunk like on the old bracket. I wanted to find out if I should send the 2 brackets back or if that's how they all are & should I drill them out.
> 
> The 2 sights I' using are a HHA OL-5019 & SpotHogg Real Deal. Would any of you who are using a AS on a new bracket please explain or show me how you've mounted yours.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> zaboy


You are using the wrong screws for the frame/Anchor sight mounting. The two barrel head screws go through the frame and into the AS. Be sure to add the three washers, one of which goes outside the frame on the slot screw. You have exactly the same adjustment capability with the new style frame as the old so you should be able to mount it in the same position. just flip the frame around to change the three hole location from high to low.

PM or call if you have any questions.


----------



## za_boy

tttlll77 said:


> You are using the wrong screws for the frame/Anchor sight mounting. The two barrel head screws go through the frame and into the AS. Be sure to add the three washers, one of which goes outside the frame on the slot screw. You have exactly the same adjustment capability with the new style frame as the old so you should be able to mount it in the same position. just flip the frame around to change the three hole location from high to low.
> 
> PM or call if you have any questions.


Thanks Lynn, I was being a little slow and just figured it out! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello
Like to see a picture of the new bracket by its self.Since i have 3 old brackets.Would like to compare. [ Later


----------



## Anchor Sight

*pictures*



Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Like to see a picture of the new bracket by its self.Since i have 3 old brackets.Would like to compare. [ Later


Hello Mr. Bond...


----------



## J.HASTINGS

Has anyone added the AS to a DXT I am wanting to make the switch but would like to know if there will be clearance isses. TIA
Jim


----------



## Anchor Sight

*DXT Anchor sight fit*



J.HASTINGS said:


> Has anyone added the AS to a DXT I am wanting to make the switch but would like to know if there will be clearance isses. TIA
> Jim


We have many sights on the DXT... You have many mounting options so there is most always a way to mount it. The picture below is a rear High mount but you can flip the frame around so you view the sight below your pins, when viewed from full draw. 

We have a ton of information we can send anyone who requests. [email protected] ... We don't spam or send unwanted emails. Ever.


----------



## J.HASTINGS

Thank-you! e-mail sent.
Jim


----------



## Unk Bond

Anynamewilldo said:


> Ill deal with that, I was more thinking the thickness of the gloves on the release hand


-------------------------------------

Quote I was more thinking the thickness of the gloves on the release hand 

Ok :smile:
Since the Anchor sight is so easy to adjust.
What every you plan to be useing while hunting. Say gloves face mask and so on.
Just have this aparrel on while setting the Anchor Sight to your natural relaxe anchor point. And you will be good to go.] So have at it. [ Later


----------



## helix33

I used a ground blind some this year and let me tell you the anchor sight with the glow disk would glow well past last shooting light even in the darkness of the blind. If I would have been looking through a peep it would have cost me approximately 30 minutes shooting light from the blind. If the weather was overcast and the glow disk didn't get much light walking to the blind I took a small lcd flashlight and about 30 minutes till the end of legal shooting light I would put my bow on the ground at my feet and cup my hands around the light so the light couldn't be seen. I would shine the light on the glow disk for about 45 seconds to a minute and it would glow brightly for 45 minutes to an hour no problem. I can tell you first hand the anchor sight paired with a great sight with quality fiber optics like the HHA Ol5519 and you can shoot in almost total darkness if you need to because you still can see the sight pin and the glow disk in the dark. The anchor sight really has been a revolutionary product for archers.


----------



## helix33

Any recent success stories to share guys?


----------



## cptleo1

helix33 said:


> I used a ground blind some this year and let me tell you the anchor sight with the glow disk would glow well past last shooting light even in the darkness of the blind. If I would have been looking through a peep it would have cost me approximately 30 minutes shooting light from the blind. If the weather was overcast and the glow disk didn't get much light walking to the blind I took a small lcd flashlight and about 30 minutes till the end of legal shooting light I would put my bow on the ground at my feet and cup my hands around the light so the light couldn't be seen. I would shine the light on the glow disk for about 45 seconds to a minute and it would glow brightly for 45 minutes to an hour no problem. I can tell you first hand the anchor sight paired with a great sight with quality fiber optics like the HHA Ol5519 and you can shoot in almost total darkness if you need to because you still can see the sight pin and the glow disk in the dark. The anchor sight really has been a revolutionary product for archers.



What he said ++++++++++++++


----------



## Longbow42

I recently ordered one based on the feedback as I hate using a peep. It should be here today or tomorrow, so I will get to see for myself.


----------



## PT1911

helix33 said:


> Any recent success stories to share guys?


Yep! Just put one on last week and absolutly LOVE it!!! The first half dozen arrows my instinct kept wanting to raise the bow and put the AS on the sight like one of the pins but once you kick that habbit it is the bomb!


----------



## helix33

Most guys really like it after they try it. With the 30 day money back guarantee there's no risk to give it a shot either so there's nothing to lose.


----------



## helix33

Merry Christmas!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

I'm thinking about trying of these on my GT500. Is the alum. model that much better than the plastic one? I'm guessing that the new style mount will now become standard, right? Thats the one that I want.


----------



## PT1911

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I'm thinking about trying of these on my GT500. Is the alum. model that much better than the plastic one? I'm guessing that the new style mount will now become standard, right? Thats the one that I want.


When I bought mine I asked the same question and the shop owner said this, "In all honesty I have never seen a plastic one break or have had any other problems with them so I guess it is up to you". With that said I just figured I am already spending $70 on the plastic one I might as well just spend $30 more and get the aluminum one to take ANY chance of breaking it out of the equation.


----------



## Longbow42

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I'm thinking about trying of these on my GT500. Is the alum. model that much better than the plastic one? I'm guessing that the new style mount will now become standard, right? Thats the one that I want.


I recently purchased the plastic as it is a bit lighter and I am very glad that I did. It is very sturdy and I can't see it breaking as it is also somewhat shielded where it is set up. The mount is still aluminum.


----------



## helix33

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I'm thinking about trying of these on my GT500. Is the alum. model that much better than the plastic one? I'm guessing that the new style mount will now become standard, right? Thats the one that I want.


There's absolutely no difference performance. The difference is in style and it's a matter of personal preference. I use the ABS on my bows.


----------



## Ridz

helix33 said:


> I used a ground blind some this year and let me tell you the anchor sight with the glow disk would glow well past last shooting light even in the darkness of the blind. If I would have been looking through a peep it would have cost me approximately 30 minutes shooting light from the blind. If the weather was overcast and the glow disk didn't get much light walking to the blind I took a small lcd flashlight and about 30 minutes till the end of legal shooting light I would put my bow on the ground at my feet and cup my hands around the light so the light couldn't be seen. I would shine the light on the glow disk for about 45 seconds to a minute and it would glow brightly for 45 minutes to an hour no problem. I can tell you first hand the anchor sight paired with a great sight with quality fiber optics like the HHA Ol5519 and you can shoot in almost total darkness if you need to because you still can see the sight pin and the glow disk in the dark. The anchor sight really has been a revolutionary product for archers.


Anyone try glowing up their AS using a camera flash like salmon fishermen do to glow spoons?


----------



## LeftemLeakin

Anynamewilldo said:


> Ty. thats what I was asking. Cause I thoght gloves and mask changed anchor points. Anyways Im giving them a call in a min.


 If you shoot the majority of the time with gloves on then I would sight it in with gloves on. When you change anything(grip w/wo gloves) the Anchor Sight will show you at full draw and you can correct in a split second. 

I love the Anchor Sight! I hunted for 2-3 seasons without a peep, just using a full draw kisser and placing the string on my nose. I killed deer but I always worried about steep angles and big cold weather clothing affecting my form/anchor, with the Anchor Sight I draw check my AS and can tell instantly if my anchor is off. It makes my anchor so consistent that I can shoot without even being able to see my AS (too dark) and still hit where I am aiming.

3 down so far with my bow this year and I have 1 tag left!
Thanks Lynn for a great product!


----------



## LeftemLeakin

Ridz said:


> Anyone try glowing up their AS using a camera flash like salmon fishermen do to glow spoons?


I hit mine with a small flashlight sometimes.:teeth:


----------



## idhoarchryadct

Has anyone put the anchor sight on the new alpha max yet? If so, does the standard mount work?


----------



## PT1911

idhoarchryadct said:


> Has anyone put the anchor sight on the new alpha max yet? If so, does the standard mount work?


Yes, I have one on my Alphamax 32 and the standard mount works fine.


----------



## helix33

I just put one on my new 2008 X force 6 HF and it mounted on the back side of the riser just fine.


----------



## hoyt88

idhoarchryadct said:


> Has anyone put the anchor sight on the new alpha max yet? If so, does the standard mount work?


i got one on my alapha max 32 with a sword 3rd sight works great


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Anyone us a rear mounted AS with a limbdriver?


----------



## helix33

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Anyone us a rear mounted AS with a limbdriver?


Yea, on a 2008 Bowtech 82nd Airborne and on a 2009 Elite GT500 and it worked flawlessly. The limbdriver chord went over the anchor sight mount but it didn't affect the performance of the rest at all.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Has anyone ever tried an AS in conjuction with a "C-peep?" Was wondering if this peep is lighter than the string splitter mini?


----------



## cmherrmann

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Has anyone ever tried an AS in conjuction with a "C-peep?" Was wondering if this peep is lighter than the string splitter mini?


You will really do yourself a favor by just eliminating your peep. I was skeptical at first and tied a piece of dental floss in my string to mark exactly where my peep was just in case I wanted to put it back. After shooting about 2 dozen arrows and getting the AS aligned so it was exactly where I wanted it, the floss came out of the string. I knew right away that this thing was for real. 

Where it really shines is shooting from a tree stand, it forces you to use good form and get a consistent anchor. You do not see many of these for sale in the classifieds for a reason, and if you do they gone very quickly.

I have been shooting the ABS Plastic model for some time and it is tough as nails and has never moved on me.


----------



## Longbow42

cmherrmann said:


> You will really do yourself a favor by just eliminating your peep. I was skeptical at first and tied a piece of dental floss in my string to mark exactly where my peep was just in case I wanted to put it back. After shooting about 2 dozen arrows and getting the AS aligned so it was exactly where I wanted it, the floss came out of the string. I knew right away that this thing was for real.
> 
> Where it really shines is shooting from a tree stand, it forces you to use good form and get a consistent anchor. You do not see many of these for sale in the classifieds for a reason, and if you do they gone very quickly.
> 
> I have been shooting the ABS Plastic model for some time and it is tough as nails and has never moved on me.


I agree, I recently purchased one, being skeptical at first, but love it. I have busted a couple of arrows already and I did not do that much with a peep.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Anyone know if you can buy just the new style mount? I sent an email via the archeryinnovations website the other day pertaining to this but haven't gotten a response yet. Thanks.


----------



## carlosii

Can't get the sight tube to move even if I take the set screw all the way out. Any suggestions???


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Frame*



WNY Bowhunter said:


> Anyone know if you can buy just the new style mount? I sent an email via the archeryinnovations website the other day pertaining to this but haven't gotten a response yet. Thanks.


Yes, you can buy any part separately, send email to [email protected] ... The linked email on the website has not been working.


----------



## helix33

carlosii said:


> Can't get the sight tube to move even if I take the set screw all the way out. Any suggestions???


I would say it's just stuck. Be sure to back the set screw out almost all the way from the housing. The last one that I received was a bit hard to loosen but once it broke loose it was easy to move. If not Lynn will take care of it for you.


----------



## ALPHA0MEGA

Just got my anchor sight before Xmas and finally mounted to my Vectrix XL. Very nice and clean with the new bracket. It took a little time to adjust the sight picture since I did not want to drill the mounting bracket so I had to make adjustments by unbolting then rebolting until I had it just right. I took it out today and all I can say is *WOW*!!! It definitely helped me to have more confidence and told me when something was "off". Can't wait till I get more arrows down range! :thumbs_up


----------



## Longbow42

Nice pictures. I purchased one a few weeks ago and mounted it very similar to yours after moving it around a few times. I put mine just above as I wanted to keep it away from the arrow. I love it! I always hated a peep, being left eye dominant and I'm really shooting some awesome groups. I was in my stand until dark tonight and could easily still see it as well as my Sword pin. Should make an awesome hunting combo.


----------



## helix33

Here are the pics of the Anchor Sight on my new 2008 PSE X force 6 HF

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## reckless

lasse5214 said:


> New personal best on 60 meter (66 yards) Today. (339 out of 360) 36 arrows
> Mounted the anchor sight yesterday.
> Amazing
> Will go for 77 yards next week.
> Fita target face.
> Mathews Rival Pro 56# 27" draw
> Acc 3-28, 500
> SurLoc Supreme, superscope 4X
> Truball extreme thumb release.
> Doinker stab, no side stab
> Archery experience 15 months.


was that using the 120cm face or the 80cm face. as you know there are two different target faces used for fita 90 and 70m use 120cm face 50 and 30m use the 80cm face.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

I bought one form a member here on AT. Slapped her on earlier today (ended up mounted it with my Hogg It at the rear/bottom).

After playing around with it for a half hour or so, all I gotta say is, "Good-bye peep...hello, anchor site!!!"


----------



## vabeagler

Came in the mail today. Had it on and shooting in 15min. Peep gone kisser out of here. Seen This product about a year ago and started to buy it but didnt do it. Why oh why didnt I? Best thing I have put on bow in a long time.


----------



## helix33

WNY Bowhunter said:


> I bought one form a member here on AT. Slapped her on earlier today (ended up mounted it with my Hogg It at the rear/bottom).
> 
> After playing around with it for a half hour or so, all I gotta say is, "Good-bye peep...hello, anchor site!!!"


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## helix33

vabeagler said:


> Came in the mail today. Had it on and shooting in 15min. Peep gone kisser out of here. Seen This product about a year ago and started to buy it but didnt do it. Why oh why didnt I? Best thing I have put on bow in a long time.


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

tttlll77 said:


> The String Splitter opens the string much more than a standard peep, allowing better vision of your target and Anchor Sight. Most people have been conditioned to shoot with their eye directly behind the string because of the peep and usually their bow has been set up with a draw length suited for peep placement. They may feel uncomfortable changing because the draw length has not been adjusted for a natural anchor placement. They may think there natural anchor point is with their eye directly behind the string and for some it may be. They can then go to the String Splitter for both comfort, additional accuracy they get using the Anchor Sight and still have full view of the target. It all boils down to personal preference and experience but if you set up a bow with no peep sight installed and sight-in using only a natural anchor point, you probably won't put your eye directly behind the sting and this is where shooting can really be more fun and rewarding.


Update to my previous post: I may be giving the string splitter micro a try after all. After messing around with my bow again last night I found that my most comfortable anchor was looking right through the middle of the sting like when using a peep with my AS mounted offset to the lower left. Gonna have to do some more shooting today to try to overcome this habit. Ditching the a peep was my intended purpose for buying an anchor sight, along with pointing out my bow grip torquing. I'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Longbow42

WNY Bowhunter said:


> Update to my previous post: I may be giving the string splitter micro a try after all. After messing around with my bow again last night I found that my most comfortable anchor was looking right through the middle of the sting like when using a peep with my AS mounted offset to the lower left. Gonna have to do some more shooting today to try to overcome this habit. Ditching the a peep was my intended purpose for buying an anchor sight, along with pointing out my bow grip torquing. I'll just have to see how it goes.


I was the same but ended up changing the sight ever so slightly, so that my pin was just left of the string. To me it kind of defeated the purpose of having an AS and then using a string splitter. Good luck.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

I misstated my set-up in the previous post...my AS is mounted in the lower rear off to the right of the string, with my pins to the left of the string. I may not need to use a peep, gotta do some more shooting without before I decide. 

Anyone know how many grain the Mini Splitter is?


----------



## nemo archer

My wife ordered an anchor sight for me about a week ago.
Can i mount it to the rear of the bow? I've read that some models of hoyt bows have clearance issues. thanks nemo archer


----------



## Anchor Sight

I would try to mount it forward of the riser if possible. You can check and see if it will clear for a rear mount but more than likely you will have to modify the frame slightly and be limited to a high rear mount so that it will be maximum distance away from you cable. Call us at 218 563 2800 if you need assistance or email [email protected] and we can send you illustrations... etc.


----------



## flybub

nemo archer said:


> My wife ordered an anchor sight for me about a week ago.
> Can i mount it to the rear of the bow? I've read that some models of hoyt bows have clearance issues. thanks nemo archer


I am setting up a Hoyt Vectrix I bought and the Anchor Site that I bought in July cannot be mounted on the rear of the riser. Unfortunately for me that creates a problem because of my sight (Apex/TruGlo Inferno 5 pin), I cannot mount it on the front either because of the way my sights adjustments are made. So my choices are either re-install my peep, which is my last resort, buy a different sight, don't have the money for that, or try to make a bracket that will work. I'm really bummed because I was stoked to get this thing set up today and this really put a damper on my weekend. 

But to answer your question, no you cannot mount your AS on the rear of your riser unless the brackets changed since July.


----------



## andy stowe

mecca said:


> Anyone thinking of getting one of these just get it-if you are willing to make an honest effort setting it up you will see it's value. If you do not like it they will be sold in a matter of hours on the classifieds.
> 
> I love mine-- :rock:


I need to quit looking at this stuff.It is costing me a fortune.


----------



## hoov12

*hind sight*

hey gang im sure that a.s. is a great product and i too was looking for a peep alternative. I opted for the hind sight because all you have to do is put the ring of h.s. inside your front sight while aiming, this was a little easier for me than the a.s. WOW did i torque the bow  no wonder i couldnt shot bullet holes:lol3: but now yee haa. I did cut off the cross aires these are useless. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

Just had my bow set-up with a String Splitter Micro to go with my Anchor Site. I haven't shot it yet but I think that it'll prove to be an awesome combo. I guess that I'm not gonna go peepless with the AS...but, is def. gonna help out in the grip torquing department.


----------



## nemo archer

Well, I got it mounted saturday night and i shot it today, All i can say is WOW.
I'm shooting better than ever. My 40 yard groups with the a.s. are better than my 25yard groups without it. What kind of sight will clear the a.s. better?
I did get it to mount high and to the rear. nemo archer


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## shadetree

helix33 said:


> First to clarify, the Anchor Sight is a reference tool. It's not a scope or a sight that you use to look through in conjunction with your normal sight. When you have it setup you use it to to determine if you are anchoring correctly and that you aren't torquing the bow. If you have the dot inside the circle this reference tells you that your anchor is correct and that you aren't torquing the bow and that the arrow should impact where your normal sight pin is pointed at. Just as a peep is a reference to tell you that you are anchoring somewhat in the same position and the arrow should impact where the sight pin is pointed. Why then can you be all over the place when shooting with a peep sight? It's because although you can still see through the peep sight, depending on the size of peep you are using there is enough grey area to actually anchor differently every shot but still see through the peep. When you change your anchor you also change your impact point. This can be a very slight change in form and anchor to simply torquing the bow. Take your sighted in bow and slightly change your anchor point when shooting through a peep and you will see that your bow all of a sudden is not sighted in any longer. Now think of making a 30 yard shot from a tree stand in a awkward position. The pin can be pointed at the target but hit way off or more likely completely miss the target because of a change in your anchor point due to the conditions your shooting under. This isn't easily detectable in the field at the time of the shot with a peep sight. You don't know it until after the shot when that trophy animal is running away after you missed the shot. With the anchor sight this is eliminated because it makes you anchor the same every time in order to get the dot in the circle. This is also how it will eliminate bow torque because it gives you a visible reference to show you that you are torquing the bow. A peep sight doesn't give you this reference. Both the anchor sight and the peep sight are reference tools and nothing more. The anchor sight will show you an inconsistent anchor, it will show you bow torque and it will eliminate the problem of low light conditions and unnatural anchor point that is associated with a peep sight. All said the anchor sight shouldn't even be compared to a peep sight except for reference purposes because the anchor sight is an advanced technology and the peep is well a peep..


I am a first time poster, but I can tell you three things that the anchor site will do for you. 1) it will tell on you especially when shooting from a tree stand, 2) you can see the site well early morning and late evenings, and 3) if you are opposite eye dominate it will help your consistancy and give you more confidence in you shooting ability.
Best money I have ever spent on an accessory.


----------



## boiow

got one for christmas.mounted it behind the riser ,with the mount back to front so i cant adjust the sight on the mount very much.however its turning out fine .
must say i can see and feel the difference already ,slightest variations in hand position on grip and release hand alter sight picture.
i know it will tighten up my groups with practice.
thanks for the heads up archerytalkers.


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Inside riser and front sight mounts*



boiow said:


> got one for christmas.mounted it behind the riser ,with the mount back to front so i cant adjust the sight on the mount very much.however its turning out fine .
> must say i can see and feel the difference already ,slightest variations in hand position on grip and release hand alter sight picture.
> i know it will tighten up my groups with practice.
> thanks for the heads up archerytalkers.


You should be able to get full adjustment when the AS. is mounted between the riser and front sight. All you need is access to the Micro screw, not both the Micro AND the Hold Down Screw. You can move the AS. forward or back on the frame using either of the two mounting holes on the AS... If you have it mounted forward, your access is through the rear slot on the frame. If you have it mounted to the rear, the Micro will stick out from the back of the frame. You can also tilt the frame up or down to achieve most any position.


----------



## B30

i am thinking about buying a Anchor sight and i am asking myself if the aluminum version is worth the extra money? what do you think about that?


----------



## boiow

tttlll77 said:


> You should be able to get full adjustment when the AS. is mounted between the riser and front sight. All you need is access to the Micro screw, not both the Micro AND the Hold Down Screw. You can move the AS. forward or back on the frame using either of the two mounting holes on the AS... If you have it mounted forward, your access is through the rear slot on the frame. If you have it mounted to the rear, the Micro will stick out from the back of the frame. You can also tilt the frame up or down to achieve most any position.


 cant do that on my marquis.not enough room between riser and hha pin housing.
will try to organise pics to make it clearer. even though i would prefer it in front of the riser ,where it is ,is fine. thanks


----------



## Longbow42

B30 said:


> i am thinking about buying a Anchor sight and i am asking myself if the aluminum version is worth the extra money? what do you think about that?


I got the ABS plastic and it is very strong and sturdy, plus a little lighter then the metal version. The mount is aluminum.


----------



## helix33

Either one you can't go wrong.


----------



## boiow

boiow said:


> cant do that on my marquis.not enough room between riser and hha pin housing.
> will try to organise pics to make it clearer. even though i would prefer it in front of the riser ,where it is ,is fine. thanks


here are the pics of my setup. works fine.


----------



## helix33

boiow said:


> here are the pics of my setup. works fine.


I've never seen anyone mount an Anchor Sight with the bracket placed in a vertical position like that but it looks like it should work fine. As you said before your shooting has imroved so the proof is in the pudding as they say.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

Let's here your success stories guys.


----------



## SPIKER_67

Are you guys with the HHA adjustables able to utilize the sights full range with the Anchor?

Also, I would be installing it on a Hoyt Vulcan. Will the tec riser add any difficulties?


----------



## helix33

spiker_01 said:


> Are you guys with the HHA adjustables able to utilize the sights full range with the Anchor?
> 
> Also, I would be installing it on a Hoyt Vulcan. Will the tec riser add any difficulties?


I can shoot full range with my X Force and the HHA and Anchor sight combo. Look back at the picks on this page of my latest setup. If using an HHA I would set it up like mine so you can use the sight to it's maximum ability. I don't know the answer on the Vulcan.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

Any new success stories out there guys and gals?


----------



## mrbreeze

With all of your TTT going on a year now, are you sure you are not affiliated with the company? Not that it isn't a good product (I personally prefer the no-peep by timberline) but your promotion of the product just seems a little over the top. I think that AT gladly accepts paid advertisers.


----------



## D-TRAIN

mrbreeze said:


> With all of your TTT going on a year now, are you sure you are not affiliated with the company? Not that it isn't a good product (I personally prefer the no-peep by timberline) but your promotion of the product just seems a little over the top. I think that AT gladly accepts paid advertisers.


agreed


----------



## hpo

good point Mrbreeze

I do need to get one of these though!


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Well i guess we all control are mouse here at AT . If some one is getting some enjoyment from this thread .Thats what AT is all about. We do have are choices.:wink:


----------



## carlosii

Been shooting the AS on both my bows for about a month now. Not seeing much impact on my shooting. Going to wait until I get more of a chance to use it outdoors before putting them in the classifieds.


----------



## cmherrmann

carlosii said:


> Been shooting the AS on both my bows for about a month now. Not seeing much impact on my shooting. Going to wait until I get more of a chance to use it outdoors before putting them in the classifieds.


That is the whole idea, it should not impact your shooting if you are a good shot already. It may tighten your groups a little, but where it shines is hunting in low light conditions or when shooting from an elevated position. It keeps your anchor consistent when shooting in a downward direction and allows you a better field of view even in lower light conditions. 

It is not going to take someone who shoots decent groups and make them bust nocks one after another, only you can do that. Don't give up on it until you have tried it where it is intended to be used.


----------



## helix33

mrbreeze said:


> With all of your TTT going on a year now, are you sure you are not affiliated with the company? Not that it isn't a good product (I personally prefer the no-peep by timberline) but your promotion of the product just seems a little over the top. I think that AT gladly accepts paid advertisers.


Nope call and ask them. I'm just trying to keep this thread going so others will see it and give it a try.


----------



## Unk Bond

helix33 said:


> Nope call and ask them. I'm just trying to keep this thread going so others will see it and give it a try.



--------------

Hello from Beaver,:wink:
Don't fret it. Keep it alive. I for one enjoy this thread. 

And on - t t t  :wink:


----------



## helix33

Unk Bond said:


> --------------
> 
> Hello from Beaver,:wink:
> Don't fret it. Keep it alive. I for one enjoy this thread.
> 
> And on - t t t  :wink:


I enjoy it as well. It's also very nice to have guys that have experience with a product because they use and truely believe in it that are willing to help others with setup and any other questions they might have. I'm not sure why some people have to be negative but that's ok. If you look back through the thread I beleive it's been very helpful and informative for many people.


----------



## Unk Bond

helix33 said:


> I enjoy it as well. It's also very nice to have guys that have experience with a product because they use and truely believe in it that are willing to help others with setup and any other questions they might have. I'm not sure why some people have to be negative but that's ok. If you look back through the thread I beleive it's been very helpful and informative for many people.



My thoughts also. 

By any chance, did you notice i said hello from Beaver.And that just down the hyway from you.:wink:


----------



## helix33

Unk Bond said:


> My thoughts also.
> 
> By any chance, did you notice i said hello from Beaver.And that just down the hyway from you.:wink:


Yea I do now. Wow, your very close alright. If I can ever be of any assistance to you let me know.


----------



## Huaco

If I shorten my DL, will this effect my AS? I put the short draw mods on my FireCAT and I am hitting about 4" left now.


----------



## cmherrmann

Huaco said:


> If I shorten my DL, will this effect my AS? I put the short draw mods on my FireCAT and I am hitting about 4" left now.


The angle that you look at the AS probably changed slightly, 4" seems like a lot. How much shorter did you make your draw length? 

If that is the only thing that changed I would say it must have.


----------



## Huaco

cmherrmann said:


> The angle that you look at the AS probably changed slightly, 4" seems like a lot. How much shorter did you make your draw length?
> 
> If that is the only thing that changed I would say it must have.


I just remembered that I changed my ripcord mounting bracket to the Martin locking bracket... that prolly has the most effect on this. I eyeballed my center-shot and forgot to check it out with a square... I will adjust the rest and do some walk-back tuning and see if I am still hitting left.

oh yeah... i only came down about a 1/2 inch. went from the shortest setting on the long mod (8) to the longest setting on the short mod (7). Feels MUCHO better.


----------



## odyssey44

I have been reading all the posts on this thread and am very interested in ordering an AS. I have a question that I am hoping someone can answer. I currently anchor with string touching nose and looking through peep. (Right Handed) However, I am Left eye dominant. Can I mount the AS and still anchor the same but look at my AS and pins with my left eye since it is on that side of the string already?


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Left eye dominant*



odyssey44 said:


> I have been reading all the posts on this thread and am very interested in ordering an AS. I have a question that I am hoping someone can answer. I currently anchor with string touching nose and looking through peep. (Right Handed) However, I am Left eye dominant. Can I mount the AS and still anchor the same but look at my AS and pins with my left eye since it is on that side of the string already?


The answer is; Probably. There are a few things you can look at which will help you decide but I certainly recommend trying the AS. because if you look back at earlier posts you will see some great success stories from archers that are left eye dominant and doing exactly what you want to do.

It depends on how far your left eye is from the string at full draw and you can easily check this by forgetting your peep sight and nose touching the string and just try shooting using your left eye. See if you have enough windage adjustment on your front sight to shoot this way (adjust front sight out) and if you can sight in on target you should be able to aim the AS to that exact same eye position. If you do, then it will work. Also consider changing draw length, probably shorter, to allow the string go on the opposite side of your nose thus putting your left eye very close to the string.

You want to be able to shoot comfortably and it is important that the release is in direct line with your pull vector or (arrow). This is something that all peep sight shooters who are having trouble shooting consistent groups should also look at. The peep forces you to bend over the string and for many that causes the release to cant. It also can be very uncomfortable if you are all hunched over so you can look through the string. The AS. allows you to choose a style of shooting that works best for you. 

We at AI. really like helping and we do it without any sales pressure to buy but their are so many people who have discovered just how great it is to shoot with their own style and stay in the comfort zone we can't help but get involved. We also offer a 30 day money back for any reason and we will work with you. You can call 218 563 2800 or email [email protected] if you want more information.


----------



## cmherrmann

Exactly what Lynn has stated, try it you have nothing to loose but the return shipping unless Lynn covers that to, I'm not sure since you don't hear of any going back.

Lynn and others on here will be glad to help you out in any way possible if you have questions on setup or use. I love using the AS because I have poor vision at dusk and dawn from cataract surgery and floaters in my eyes. Plus it helps me keep proper form when shooting from an elevated stand.


----------



## Unk Bond

odyssey44 said:


> I have been reading all the posts on this thread and am very interested in ordering an AS. I have a question that I am hoping someone can answer. I currently anchor with string touching nose and looking through peep. (Right Handed) However, I am Left eye dominant. Can I mount the AS and still anchor the same but look at my AS and pins with my left eye since it is on that side of the string already?



Hello
I sent this to you in a Pm

I got to thinking.This might be of help here also.


---------------

Hello
I Lost most of my sight in my right eye from Glaucoma an M G .

I am a right hand shooter now using the AS , and aiming with my left eye,
But i had to make a bracket for my sight , to move my sight far enough to to the left .For it to work. 

You still should be able to see your AS through your peep.and touch the string to your nose and still aim with your eight eye.
Now there are some ways you can still aim with your Right eye. And stop the left dominate eye from taking over your sight.

1 Piece of scotch tape on left glass Len's of the glasses.

2 One of the finest pro 3D shooters i know attached a flip up, to the rim of his hat. to block left eye. One might still be able to buy one.Or just make one.

3. Get a pair of old glasses or sun glasses.Take one Len's out.

4.I know archers that use a dark patch attached to a piece of elastic band .And ware it to shut the dominate eye off.


----------



## Andrew/TX

*I did it!*

After a year of reading how great the Anchor Sight is, I finally bought one! The only problem is...right now I don't have time to mount it on my bow and get it set. I am sure I will be on here looking for answers if I run into any problems. I am really excited about trying this out. The extra shooting time will be awesome! I don't know how many times I have drawn on a deer that I could plainly see, only to be unable to draw a bead on it thru my peep...frustrating. The AS should be a great addition to my hunting rig. Now, just to decide on a drop-away so I can shoot FOBS! I love new stuff! Thanks guys for a great thread and thanks AI for a great product!

Andrew/TX
Shoot straight...early and late! (revision: earlier and later...:thumbs_up)


----------



## Unk Bond

Andrew/TX said:


> After a year of reading how great the Anchor Sight is, I finally bought one! The only problem is...right now I don't have time to mount it on my bow and get it set. I am sure I will be on here looking for answers if I run into any problems. I am really excited about trying this out. The extra shooting time will be awesome! I don't know how many times I have drawn on a deer that I could plainly see, only to be unable to draw a bead on it thru my peep...frustrating. The AS should be a great addition to my hunting rig. Now, just to decide on a drop-away so I can shoot FOBS! I love new stuff! Thanks guys for a great thread and thanks AI for a great product!
> 
> Andrew/TX
> Shoot straight...early and late! (revision: earlier and later...:thumbs_up)


------------------

Hello
Good to here you broke the ice,and bought a AS. We are here, if you need any help. Also a Trophy Taker rest might be your ticket for a rest. I have several different type rest. And the Trophy Taker seems to be the one i prefer. [ Later


----------



## Anchor Sight

Just thought I would add this to the mix. It was posted on another thread called 'Anchor Sight wins 3d shoot without peep'... Just in case there is still anyone out there who doubt the accuracy capablilities of the Anchor Sight. And, I want to thank all you guys who keep the thread alive and take time to help those with questions about the AS...

Paul Kish, AT member wins 3d shoot first time out... Congrats to Paul.... 

Quote:
Originally Posted by tttlll77 
he apparently doesn't think it was a big deal because he just now say's something? 

Still not too sure it is a "big deal" Mr. Lynn? I just slap forgot to tell you about it until the other day. For my first 3-D shoot I was tickled to win even though I think my score was a bit lower than I am capable of.

Excuses:
1. I forgot to take my bigger weight for the B-Stinger and shot with the small 8 ounce weight instead of my usual 17 ouncer. Now Blair at B-Stinger calls me "Cupcake".

2. The bow I was shooting that day was clocked at a blistering 262 FPS as all I had were hunting logs to use as arrows. This made yardage estimation much more crucial and apparently I'm not a natural at it.

3. I was as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs! 

I did find it quite interesting that in all of the places in the world I ended up in Hahira, Georgia and shot in the same group with another Anchor Sight shooter! 

Like I told you earlier I shot only 2 of the targets for under 30 yards, the other 18, 30+ and they were all unknown distance which made it tough for me on my first try at 3-D.

I plan to attend a couple of shoots next weekend to see how I do. I'll be shooting a back up bow as my new Alpha Max still hasn't arrived (setting up an excuse if needed)! 

Couple of pics:

Me with my Anchor Sight doing its thang (note small 8 ounce weight I employed ):


----------



## helix33

Andrew/TX said:


> Now, just to decide on a drop-away so I can shoot FOBS!


I shoot Fobs with the QAD Ultra Rest Pro LD and it works flawlessly. I like this rest better than any that I've shot and I've shot many different ones over the years.


----------



## helix33

Hey Lynn, have you heard any new success stories? Are there any new celebrities using the anchor sight?


----------



## RobVos

odyssey44 said:


> I have been reading all the posts on this thread and am very interested in ordering an AS. I have a question that I am hoping someone can answer. I currently anchor with string touching nose and looking through peep. (Right Handed) However, I am Left eye dominant. Can I mount the AS and still anchor the same but look at my AS and pins with my left eye since it is on that side of the string already?


You can do it, but you will not be able to use the left eye to aim -- it is simply too far out of plane with the arrow flight. You might be able to get sighted in at 20 yards (if your sight has enough windage), but as soon as you try to go to 30 yards you will be way off.

I too am RH and left-eyed. You really need the aiming eye fairly close to in line with the arrow.

I have an anchor sight, but I still close or squint my left eye and use the right eye.

My only problem with the anchor sight is I need a way to mount it higher -- I wish they had a bracket to allow it another 1/2" higher. My 20 yard pin is almost obstructed and I find myself wanting to move to see the target better.


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Celeb's*



helix33 said:


> Hey Lynn, have you heard any new success stories? Are there any new celebrities using the anchor sight?


Sorry it took so long to reply but we had a Blizzard and yesterday's high was -1 degrees, am just now getting caught up. The neighbor’s furnace went out and she has a backup wood furnace so I ended up cutting wood from my pile of 8 foot logs and splitting them with a maul. Her 12 year old son helped shovel a path to their house and we hauled the wood over there with a wheel barrel. There was no-one driving anything anywhere with all the snow and blowing. Hope she get the furnace fixed because I’m getting low on wood and don't want to turn on the electric.

Regarding celebs... Yes, we have a few but it depends on what or whom you consider a celeb. I know Jay Gregory now has his entire staff shooting the Anchor Sight. He started using it a few years ago and loved it. Had a great season with a lot of kills. He was not paid to use it and last year we put a banner add on his show 'The Wild Outdoors' and will again this year. The only reason we spent the money on his show is because Jay gets it. He sent us a testimonial saying The Anchor Sight has made him a better shot. Also I like his show because it is real and not just hype. We probably have another 20-25 TV video shooters that use the Anchor Sight and again they are not paid to use it. They use it because they get it and it makes them better shooters in field.

I attached a picture I took the day we hauled the wood. We got 3 more inches after the picture was taken and 45 MPH wind that blew the path to her house shut.


----------



## MoNofletch

I will trade my No Peep for an Anchorsite!! I will even throw in some goodies!


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Adjustment*



RobVos said:


> My only problem with the anchor sight is I need a way to mount it higher -- I wish they had a bracket to allow it another 1/2" higher. My 20 yard pin is almost obstructed and I find myself wanting to move to see the target better.


This is not a common problem but this is what you can try; Pull the AS. frame out slightly and tilt it up. This could give you another 1/2 inch. If you want you can drill 1/4 inch holes through the frame slots to make for more tilt adjustment.


----------



## lost american

got a question. it can be monted on the front of bow i heard. i use a hogg it with the bar fully out. should it be infront or behind.. i plan on putting it on bowtech sentinel with a limbdriver will the rest cause problems.....


----------



## Anchor Sight

*front mount*



lost american said:


> got a question. it can be monted on the front of bow i heard. i use a hogg it with the bar fully out. should it be infront or behind.. i plan on putting it on bowtech sentinel with a limbdriver will the rest cause problems.....


Yes, a forward mount is used as often as a rear mount...see attached. If you have a little neck on your front sight it should work fine. Regarding the limbdriver I have a pictue of a rear mount w/Limbdriver rest, it is a tight fit so you may want to go with the forward mount. if you want to email me at [email protected] I will send you whatever pictures I have that you need.


----------



## helix33

lost american said:


> got a question. it can be monted on the front of bow i heard. i use a hogg it with the bar fully out. should it be infront or behind.. i plan on putting it on bowtech sentinel with a limbdriver will the rest cause problems.....


I've had several bows with the limbdriver and anchor sight mounted in the rear and it wasn't a problem including an 82nd Airborne and an Elite GT500. I personally prefer the anchor sight mounted in the back but it's all personal preference of the shooter.


----------



## RobVos

tttlll77 said:


> This is not a common problem but this is what you can try; Pull the AS. frame out slightly and tilt it up. This could give you another 1/2 inch. If you want you can drill 1/4 inch holes through the frame slots to make for more tilt adjustment.


Ok, I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## us_shooter

*Anchor Sight convert*

I gotta tell you, I am really impressed with Lynn and Archery Innovations!!!!!!!!
I was skeptical about the Anchor Sight so I called and talked to Lynn, he was very patient and friendly. Lynn was very helpful and didn't pressure me to buy the sight, just told me how it worked and so forth.
I decided a couple days later to go ahead and order one. All I can say is WOW!!!! I don't know why folks are still shooting peeps.
I had no problem shooting small groups before, but I wasn't consistent. One day I would shoot small groups to the left. next day I would be center mass. The anchor sight cured this completely. 20 minutes after I got it dialed in, I was breaking nocks at 30yds dead center. I moved the target to 40 and the first arrow went dead center, the second arrow went through the vane of the first arrow. 
On another note, if you are a hunter, this thing cannot be beat in low light. I went outside 45 minutes after sunset and could easily hit my target at 30 yds. If I had ordered this thing during deer season then I would have been able to shoot a lot more deer.
My advice is if you're thinking about trying one, go ahead and do it. I think you will be very happy with the results. Worst case scenario, if you don't like it, you could put it in the classifieds and sell it within a few minutes. I myself will be buying 2 more.:thumbs_up


----------



## Todd 143

*AS Note*

Just a note cover the back hole on the side of the AS with some tape or get a set screw to fit this will keep the rain and dirt out and it won't fog up...


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Classified's*



us_shooter said:


> I gotta tell you, I am really impressed with Lynn and Archery Innovations!!!!!!!!
> I was skeptical about the Anchor Sight so I called and talked to Lynn, he was very patient and friendly. Lynn was very helpful and didn't pressure me to buy the sight, just told me how it worked and so forth.
> I decided a couple days later to go ahead and order one. All I can say is WOW!!!! I don't know why folks are still shooting peeps.
> I had no problem shooting small groups before, but I wasn't consistent. One day I would shoot small groups to the left. next day I would be center mass. The anchor sight cured this completely. 20 minutes after I got it dialed in, I was breaking nocks at 30yds dead center. I moved the target to 40 and the first arrow went dead center, the second arrow went through the vane of the first arrow.
> On another note, if you are a hunter, this thing cannot be beat in low light. I went outside 45 minutes after sunset and could easily hit my target at 30 yds. If I had ordered this thing during deer season then I would have been able to shoot a lot more deer.
> My advice is if you're thinking about trying one, go ahead and do it. I think you will be very happy with the results. Worst case scenario, if you don't like it, you could put it in the classifieds and sell it within a few minutes. I myself will be buying 2 more.:thumbs_up


Thanks for taking the time to report your success with the Anchor Sight. I just want to add that we have a 30 return policy with money back for any reason and you only pay the shipping back to us. We even send the sight in a re-useable box. We also will extend that time if you are working on any issue. Just contact me and let us know what you are doing. I had one person call me to tell me he was sending the sight back and after a few questions got answered and a day or two went by, his only complaint was the number of arrows he had to replace.

Regarding the hole in the housing; it was put there so that the air temperature would more quickly equalize. I have never noticed dirt getting into the housing but if it did you can remove the Sight Tube and clean the inside. I have had my Anchor Sight on my bow for about 4 years and have never had to clean it but I see nothing wrong with closing the hole if you want to.


----------



## hpo

Okay-I picked one up and have zeroed it in at the house by drawing and setting it at my natural anchor. I still need to fine tune it but then it's to the range for fine turing of my sight.

I'm excited and hope to have good results.


----------



## helix33

hpo said:


> Okay-I picked one up and have zeroed it in at the house by drawing and setting it at my natural anchor. I still need to fine tune it but then it's to the range for fine turing of my sight.
> 
> I'm excited and hope to have good results.


Chime back in after you've sighted it in and shot with it and give us your honest opinion of the anchor sight.


----------



## suzyandal

*Anchor sight*

Is the sight carried in any store in Michigan, or can it only be ordered on their website ??? Thanks Al


----------



## Anchor Sight

Probably no pro shops in Michigan carry the AS. but never let them talk you out of trying it. If they don't stock it, they will sell you what they have and steer you away from what they don't have. No different than any other business. They will stock it when enough archers come into the store and show them how well it works. I have one pro shop that buys Anchor Sights by the dozen because he uses one and understands the advantages. The store is in SE MN. and you can contact me at
[email protected]... If you want the name. You will find the percentage of archers with the AS on their bows is very high in the area this shop is located. Now that we are starting to win 3d shoots with such a small number of users, the percentage will only increase. Thanks for asking... -Lynn


----------



## Profitup

*Movement from one sight pattern to the next?*



helix33 said:


> First to clarify, the Anchor Sight is a reference tool. It's not a scope or a sight that you use to look through in conjunction with your normal sight. When you have it setup you use it to to determine if you are anchoring correctly and that you aren't torquing the bow. If you have the dot inside the circle this reference tells you that your anchor is correct and that you aren't torquing the bow and that the arrow should impact where your normal sight pin is pointed at. Just as a peep is a reference to tell you that you are anchoring somewhat in the same position and the arrow should impact where the sight pin is pointed. Why then can you be all over the place when shooting with a peep sight? It's because although you can still see through the peep sight, depending on the size of peep you are using there is enough grey area to actually anchor differently every shot but still see through the peep. When you change your anchor you also change your impact point. This can be a very slight change in form and anchor to simply torquing the bow. Take your sighted in bow and slightly change your anchor point when shooting through a peep and you will see that your bow all of a sudden is not sighted in any longer. Now think of making a 30 yard shot from a tree stand in a awkward position. The pin can be pointed at the target but hit way off or more likely completely miss the target because of a change in your anchor point due to the conditions your shooting under. This isn't easily detectable in the field at the time of the shot with a peep sight. You don't know it until after the shot when that trophy animal is running away after you missed the shot. With the anchor sight this is eliminated because it makes you anchor the same every time in order to get the dot in the circle. This is also how it will eliminate bow torque because it gives you a visible reference to show you that you are torquing the bow. A peep sight doesn't give you this reference. Both the anchor sight and the peep sight are reference tools and nothing more. The anchor sight will show you an inconsistent anchor, it will show you bow torque and it will eliminate the problem of low light conditions and unnatural anchor point that is associated with a peep sight. All said the anchor sight shouldn't even be compared to a peep sight except for reference purposes because the anchor sight is an advanced technology and the peep is well a peep..


Very good explanation. I have a question, like the shooting sight pattern of centering the sight circle pattern in the peep circle then refocusing on the distance pin is a two step operation and subject of movement mistakes. Is it not quicker for the 10 point shot to just center the distance pin in the center of the peep and pull the trigger? I use one pin sites and just adjust the aim point for distance because I want the fewest options to make a mistake? Can this product make my sighting simpler ?:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Profitup

*Dry fires make a loud noise !*

:mg:


LeadSled1 said:


> Bah, very easy to quiet it down. Limbsaver Quads. But that light of an arrow will make some extra noise on any 70lb bow.
> 
> 
> I ran out of time to tinker with my Anchor Site. If anyone is interested it is the engraved aluminum version. Seems like a great idea and worked with the minimal time I put in to it. But other things in my life are taking up too much time.


:darkbeer: What happened to the 5 grains per pound requirement for arrow weight. Sure the 82nd will be loud at that speed it is borderline dry fire and will viod any warrenty except High Country.


----------



## helix33

Profitup said:


> Very good explanation. I have a question, like the shooting sight pattern of centering the sight circle pattern in the peep circle then refocusing on the distance pin is a two step operation and subject of movement mistakes. Is it not quicker for the 10 point shot to just center the distance pin in the center of the peep and pull the trigger? I use one pin sites and just adjust the aim point for distance because I want the fewest options to make a mistake? Can this product make my sighting simpler ?:darkbeer::darkbeer:


With the anchor sight mounted you simple glance to see if the dot is centerd then concentrate on the sight pin. After you get use to this process it doesn't take any longer to make a shot using the anchor sight than it would with a peep. If I understand the question correctly you can use the anchor sight with a single pin non adjustable sight and use the dot as a reference tool to shoot varing distances based on the dot position to the circle.


----------



## Anchor Sight

Helix has it about right. The only thing I would add is, according to our experience the AS offers the additional speed of shot over the peep in that you can acquire the target much more quickly and you will soon learn that if you speed up your shot, there is a certain point where you lose accuracy. It's almost as though the shot takes time to settle and you will see that in the Anchor Sight. Shooting before you have settled is risking a bad shot. I have taken two deer with very fast shots but I did take that extra second just for things to settle. Both deer were double lunged. 

The other point is; In low light you may not even get the shot off looking through your peep. You will get more deer with a Anchor Sight, no doubt.


----------



## helix33

hpo said:


> Okay-I picked one up and have zeroed it in at the house by drawing and setting it at my natural anchor. I still need to fine tune it but then it's to the range for fine turing of my sight.
> 
> I'm excited and hope to have good results.


hpo, how did the Anchor Sight work out for you?


----------



## hpo

well-its worked out just fine. I haven't had alot of opportunities to hit the range-only the backyard. I continued to fine tune both the AS and my sights and finally yesterday was able to get both lined up. I did have to move the AS from behind the riser to the front, under my sights, but for the 3rd day in a row I have consistently used my "natural" anchor and lined right up. Very pleased. Now, I have my rig papered, AS tuned, and the sight tuned in-I will start working on the other pins...

So-to answer your Q, it has worked well-just as expected (a rarity in these times).


----------



## helix33

hpo said:


> it has worked well-just as expected (a rarity in these times).


That's the truth, Welcome aboard.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Helix*



helix33 said:


> That's the truth, Welcome aboard.


Did you see the review the Anchor Sight got from Gene Hobbs. And No, it wasn't paid for. Here is the last paragraph.

"The Anchor Sight is also durably made. I have been shooting one for over two years and have never had to readjust the device. I even dropped my bow while climbing down the tree one time. The only adjustment I had to make after dropping the bow involved the arrow rest.
I feel very confident in saying that if you ever truly use the Anchor Sight and give yourself time to get used to the sight, then you will never go back to a peep. I promised myself that if I did not shoot as well or better with the Anchor Sight as opposed to a peep sight then I would go back to shooting a peep. I have competed in multiple world competition tournaments and shot 3d in the pro circuit for years. I only wish that I had the Anchor Sight during that time. This device would have been great during those shots at dark 3d targets in low light forests"! http://www.bowfishingmadness.com/sponsors.html


----------



## SEPENS M. PIPER

good idea for bowhunting. Although I have seen similar "anchor sites" yours looks ease to bubble up 

However, a forward mounted anchor site cannot be as precise as a rear mounted peep sight because you simply have more distance between the two reference points. 

but if its dark a peep would inhibit your aiming, I could see this being useful for low light shots


----------



## cmherrmann

SEPENS M. PIPER said:


> good idea for bowhunting. Although I have seen similar "anchor sites" yours looks ease to bubble up
> 
> However, a forward mounted anchor site cannot be as precise as a rear mounted peep sight because you simply have more distance between the two reference points.
> 
> but if its dark a peep would inhibit your aiming, I could see this being useful for low light shots


Actually you have just about the same distance between the anchor sight and your eye as you do between the peep and the sight if is mounted on the far side of the riser. You do not look through the Anchor Sight and into the sight, they are to separate pieces of equipment that do not align with each other like a peep and sight do. 

It takes even less movement to throw the Black Dot out of the Red Circle on the inside of the Anchor Sight.


----------



## Chief

Any one know how this compares to a nopeep? I believe in this type of aiming alignment device. It is effected by drawlength adjustments much the same as form can be. Anything you can possibly do to disrupt your dynamic alignment will be noticed (I've only used the nopeep however). 

Leave your bow alone for a year or more, draw and aim and you'll know if something changes. That is something I love about it. Tremendous for hunting applications. I still use a small peep for targets though. 

Chief


----------



## helix33

Chief said:


> Any one know how this compares to a nopeep? I believe in this type of aiming alignment device. It is effected by drawlength adjustments much the same as form can be. Anything you can possibly do to disrupt your dynamic alignment will be noticed (I've only used the nopeep however).
> 
> Leave your bow alone for a year or more, draw and aim and you'll know if something changes. That is something I love about it. Tremendous for hunting applications. I still use a small peep for targets though.
> 
> Chief



IMHO I tried the No Peep and sent it back after a week of aggravation trying to get it set up. I was very skeptical when I ordered the Anchor sight a few years later because of the problems I had encountered with the No Peep. I was very pleasantly surprised when I received the Anchor Sight and had it installed and set up in 30 minutes and I've never looked back.


----------



## Unk Bond

Chief said:


> Any one know how this compares to a nopeep? I believe in this type of aiming alignment device. It is effected by drawlength adjustments much the same as form can be. Anything you can possibly do to disrupt your dynamic alignment will be noticed (I've only used the nopeep however).
> 
> Leave your bow alone for a year or more, draw and aim and you'll know if something changes. That is something I love about it. Tremendous for hunting applications. I still use a small peep for targets though.
> 
> Chief



-----------------

Quote = Any one know how this compares to a nopeep

Glad you asked. Anchor Sight is like having high speed INTERNET. In comparison to adjusting the Anchor Sight .

I have 3 Anchor sights and a No Peep laying in my shop drawer. First i bought a No Peep. Turn one adjustment.And while making another adjustment. My first adjustment had moved. 
I assure you this occurrence won't happen with a Anchor Sight .And with Anchor Sight not only a better view.But with the lines on the Anchor Sight one can line up with ones bow string to be plumb. [Later


----------



## Anchor Sight

*References*



SEPENS M. PIPER said:


> good idea for bowhunting. Although I have seen similar "anchor sites" yours looks ease to bubble up
> 
> However, a forward mounted anchor site cannot be as precise as a rear mounted peep sight because you simply have more distance between the two reference points.
> 
> but if its dark a peep would inhibit your aiming, I could see this being useful for low light shots


Good point to make but actually you have more distance with the Anchor Sight regardless of where it is located on the bow because the end of the sight line where your eye intersects is the position. Your eye becomes the rear sight position and is a few inches back from where your peep once was, giving the maximum distance between your eye and front sight.

Because the Anchor sight has adjustable sensitivity settings you can adjust the magnification the same for when mounting forward or to the rear of the bow.

For hunting? Well, this is where the Anchor Sight Shines. You can acquire the target much faster and you will have learned how to control torque when out of position because you have information you can't get with a peep.


----------



## helix33

I'll post pics of my new Bow Madness Bows with the Anchor Sight mounted when I get them set up.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Sheep Guy

Searched this thread for my answer but no luck.
Anyone have the problem of not enough windage on their site with the AS bracket mounted ?
I'm maxed out for windage and still have to look right of the string to get proper impact point. ( hold bow with left hand )
HAs anyone mounted the AS bracket on the opposite side as the site ? ( same side as the shelf )
Would this put the anchor site to far to the left ?

Thoughts?


----------



## delmarduck

I had the same problem. Had to look right of string but adjusted well and soon it was second nature. Hang in there.


----------



## DonsHarley

I have one on my hunting bow but would like to know if anyone is useing one on there target bow?


----------



## helix33

DonsHarley said:


> I have one on my hunting bow but would like to know if anyone is useing one on there target bow?


I have my new taget bow at Terminal Velocity Archery getting setup and tuned as we speak and yes I have an Anchor Sight on it. Daddy Paul use's one on his 3d rig.


----------



## helix33

Sheep Guy said:


> Searched this thread for my answer but no luck.
> Anyone have the problem of not enough windage on their site with the AS bracket mounted ?
> I'm maxed out for windage and still have to look right of the string to get proper impact point. ( hold bow with left hand )
> HAs anyone mounted the AS bracket on the opposite side as the site ? ( same side as the shelf )
> Would this put the anchor site to far to the left ?
> 
> Thoughts?


Lynn will chime in with an answer to this question.


----------



## cmherrmann

Sheep Guy said:


> Searched this thread for my answer but no luck.
> Anyone have the problem of not enough windage on their site with the AS bracket mounted ?
> I'm maxed out for windage and still have to look right of the string to get proper impact point. ( hold bow with left hand )
> HAs anyone mounted the AS bracket on the opposite side as the site ? ( same side as the shelf )
> Would this put the anchor site to far to the left ?
> 
> Thoughts?


I think one possibility might be to modify the bracket by slightly bending it so that the AS is slightly turned more toward your eye. It might be difficult to do since the bracket it very durable, but I think you could put it in a vise and all it would take would be a very slight bend in the bracket. 

Maybe Lynn has a better suggestion.


----------



## Anchor Sight

We see this occasionally and the cause is; the front sight is made without enough windage adjustment. Front sight manufactures seem to think the only way we shoot a bow is with a peep sight. I never shot a peep but used my first compound bow like my recurve bow and just came back to a natural anchor point and on the old front sights there was plenty of windage adjustment. This worked great shooting targets at a given range but in the field not so good.

If you want to shoot without a peep and are coming back to a natural anchor point, there SHOULD be enough windage adjustment to do that. The frame of the AS is only 1/8 inch thick and that is the only difference. I had one person call the sight manufacture and tell them of the problem. He was told he got a sight with a short windage bar and that they had a longer one they would send him. Apparently some one decided they could save a nickel and reduce the length of the bar and they still had some of the old bars left. 

Your best option is to first call the sight manufacture and make them aware of the problem. Remember, you should be able to shoot without a peep and if you had a wide face and choose to anchor with your thumb outside the jaw, your eye would be as much as 3/4 inch away from the string or more, meaning you would need another 3/4 inch of windage bar which your present sight doesn't have, if it did you would not have a problem except you would need the 1/8 inch when you added the AS frame. So tell them they should add 1 inch so you can shoot your bow the way you want to.

PM me the make of sight and I will also send them a letter explaining why they need to do this. It has very little to do with the AS., only 1/8 inch more than a natural anchor point and you apparently have no adjustment outside the string.

Keep asking questions.


----------



## Anchor Sight

Another option is the String Splitter which gives you a wide opening in the center of your string to view the AS and open your field of view to the target. The only drawback is the fact you may have gotten the AS so you could anchor more naturally and you are still behind the string.

We have people who are right handed and shoot using their left eye so you know there are front sights out there with much better windage adjustment.


----------



## BUDLITE8

*Anchor site in low lite conditions*

how is the anchor site in low light conditions? can you see it and align up easily?


----------



## pdj

I had run out of adjustment with my Spot Hogg Real Deal and found out they make an extended dovetail for windage-Problem solved! I have mine mounted to a PSE X-Force SS.


----------



## Unk Bond

pdj said:


> I had run out of adjustment with my Spot Hogg Real Deal and found out they make an extended dovetail for windage-Problem solved! I have mine mounted to a PSE X-Force SS.


  Sounds good.


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Low light and adjustments*



BUDLITE8 said:


> how is the anchor site in low light conditions? can you see it and align up easily?


Everyone must be taking a nap so I will copy part of a testimonial we got from Gene Hobbs's website www.bowfishingmadness.com ...

"The Anchor Sight was the easiest to setup and adjust. This device has micro-adjustments that are easy to get to even after being installed on the bow. The Anchor Sight bracket is very versatile thus allowing you multiple configurations when installing on your bow. I could easily write a few pages on the benefits of this sight". 

"I feel very confident in saying that if you ever truly use the Anchor Sight and give yourself time to get used to the sight, then you will never go back to a peep. I promised myself that if I did not shoot as well or better with the Anchor Sight as opposed to a peep sight then I would go back to shooting a peep. I have competed in multiple world competition tournaments and shot 3d in the pro circuit for years. I only wish that I had the Anchor Sight during that time. This device would have been great during those shots at dark 3d targets in low light forests"!


----------



## moethedog

I've been shooting with the Anchor Sight for 18 months or so...maybe a bit less.

I shoot best when I don't even make a conscious effort to check the bubble.

soemthimes I'll check the dot as I reach full draw. Red dot is almost always right where it should be. But if I'm shooting to drill great groups...I don't even really check it...concentrate on the target and let go when the pin gets there.

That's the great advantage...the Anchor Sight trains you to become very consistent with your draw and anchor.

If you haven't tried it..you owe it to yourself.

Keith


----------



## DaddyPaul

I'm just getting around to setting up my new Hoyt Alpha Max35 complete with my ABS Anchor Sight. I'm proud to report that with the new riser design of the AM bows the Anchor Sight fits nicely behind the riser and above my Spot Hogg Hunter Hogg It (where I like it). 

On my 737 I ended up having to run it in the front as it just didn't seem to fit to my liking in the rear. I'm loving this bow thus far and am itching to try some sort of a slider sight on it, no doubt I'll be keeping the AS.

I've already spotted a buck that should be a whopper come September if he sticks around. Stay tuned for a pic of my smiling butt with him in a few months!


----------



## DaddyPaul

BUDLITE8 said:


> how is the anchor site in low light conditions? can you see it and align up easily?


IMO, the Anchor Sight buys you a few minutes of precious hunting time at first and last light. I have found it very, very easy to line up at crunch time when the critters seem to be on the prowl. You can also hit it for a few seconds with the supplied blue light and the disc inside will glow making it even more visible.

If you are looking to buy yourself a few minutes of shooting time in the woods the Anchor Sight is definitely the ticket!


----------



## pdj

I have found that the combination of the Spot Hogg wraps and the B.A.S. I have no problem getting a great sight picture right up to the last possible shooting minute in fact I can still it when I can't even make out the outline of the animal.(right before dark!)


----------



## pdj

Sorry it should have read that I can still see the sight picture even though I can't make out the outline of the animal.


----------



## DeerSpotter

Ok need to order !!!!



Carl


----------



## bjibber

*Windage maxed out*



Sheep Guy said:


> Searched this thread for my answer but no luck.
> Anyone have the problem of not enough windage on their site with the AS bracket mounted ?
> I'm maxed out for windage and still have to look right of the string to get proper impact point. ( hold bow with left hand )
> HAs anyone mounted the AS bracket on the opposite side as the site ? ( same side as the shelf )
> Would this put the anchor site to far to the left ?
> 
> Thoughts?


I just got the AS and was setting it up today and found out that my setup will not work without some changes. My site is pretty limited and does not have enough windage adjustment. The windage was pretty much maxed out with the site as far left as it would go before i put the anchor site on. Now when i use a "natural anchor point", i do not have enough windage adjustment. I could choose an anchor point closer to the string but that takes away some of the advantage of the anchor site as I want to use the anchor point that is most comfortable and natural.

I view this as a limitation of my sight. It is a fairly cheap sight that came with my bow(truglo) and I am planning on updating to a higher quality site (spot hogg SDP) with more windage adjustment. I think I will have to upgrade a little early to be able to get things zeroed in on my bow.

Even though I was unable to get enough windage adjustment to get my pins on the bullseye I did take the time to shoot some groups. I was impressed with how easy it was to get rid of my peep and become accustomed to the AS. I shot tight groups and was able to get shots off much quicker than a peep system. My dad was watching me shoot and was sold on the AS without me talking him into it. He is getting one for his bow too.

The last thing that really impressed me about the anchor site is this:
I was pretty tired by the time i started to shoot a few arrows using the anchor site. To set the AS up you have to hold your bow drawn and then have someone help you make adjustments while at full draw at your natural anchor point(dont think its necessary to have a second person but it helps). By the time i had switched from an above the sight front mount to a below the sight front mount, I had held the bow at full draw enough to make my arms nearly jello. As I started to shoot some groups the AS quickly let me know when my tired arms were causing bad form. Tweaking, canting, torque were all quickly noticed with the AS and with very tired arms i was able to shoot some great groups using the AS to correct my mistakes. After I took some time to rest my arms my groups got even better. It will be an invaluable tool hunting mule deer this fall when you sometimes shoot while balancing on 40-60 degree slopes, or have to shoot from a kneeling position peering out from behind a bush after a long stalk crawling on your hands and knees. Anyone who has had to take a shot after a brutal spot and stock situation knows exactly what I am talking about. Perfect shooting form is hard to think about when you have been in a 20 minute crouch waiting for that bull or buck to present the perfect shot opportunity. Your leg is asleep, your arm is cramping and you've got a crook in your neck from peeking under that pine tree to see when the time is right. I am glad i have something to help me correct all of those form killing variables which present themselves a lot in the style of hunting i do. It may not be as necessary when hunting from a ground blind or a tree stand but I get the feeling that it will help me a lot.


----------



## bjibber

delmarduck said:


> I had the same problem. Had to look right of string but adjusted well and soon it was second nature. Hang in there.



I sure hope i can figure out how to get my setup to work without having to look right of string. I really like how I can shoot with my head more straight up and down without having to lean over the string. I know i can learn to do it but i want to do what feels most natural and comfortable.


----------



## bjibber

DaddyPaul said:


> I'm just getting around to setting up my new Hoyt Alpha Max35 complete with my ABS Anchor Sight. I'm proud to report that with the new riser design of the AM bows the Anchor Sight fits nicely behind the riser and above my Spot Hogg Hunter Hogg It (where I like it).
> 
> On my 737 I ended up having to run it in the front as it just didn't seem to fit to my liking in the rear. I'm loving this bow thus far and am itching to try some sort of a slider sight on it, no doubt I'll be keeping the AS.
> 
> I've already spotted a buck that should be a whopper come September if he sticks around. Stay tuned for a pic of my smiling butt with him in a few months!


We'll settle for a trailcam photo of him in the meantime.


----------



## alphaloans

*Loan offers !!!*

The Alpha Finance and Loans (A.F.L), is a certified loan lender that offers loan to individuals and co-operate bodies.
We offer loan of any kind at low interest rate of 3% and with no credit
check for all international borrowers.
Any interested Applicants should contact The application desk of the
A.F.L at this email: ([email protected]) for full application
proceedings.

ALPHA FINANCE & LOANS, UK


----------



## DaddyPaul

bjibber said:


> We'll settle for a trailcam photo of him in the meantime.


I need to get one set out and do just that my friend. Stay tuned..............


----------



## cmherrmann

bjibber,

Man your up at all hours! Glad you like the AS it is as you said a great tool to see your flaws and for shooting at angles. 

I would like to know the number of people that have tried one and sent it back because they did not like it, I'm sure not many. You also do not see many for sale on here and if you do it is gone very quickly.

If you have any questions just put up a post in this thread and someone will help you out.


----------



## bjibber

cmherrmann said:


> bjibber,
> 
> Man your up at all hours! Glad you like the AS it is as you said a great tool to see your flaws and for shooting at angles.
> 
> I would like to know the number of people that have tried one and sent it back because they did not like it, I'm sure not many. You also do not see many for sale on here and if you do it is gone very quickly.
> 
> If you have any questions just put up a post in this thread and someone will help you out.


Yeah up all hours cause i work at the hospital night shift. Not a bad schedule though i work 6 days on then i have 8 off (every two weeks) so i have plenty of time for hunting/ scounting on my stretch of 8 off.

Anyway I got a new sight today (Spot Hogg SDP). I have wanted the sight for a while and just needed an excuse to ge it. I did not have time to set it up with the AS today but I will give it a try tommorrow and hopefully I will have enough windage to Use the anchor point that i want. If things dont work then i will pick a new anchor point closer to the string and just get used to it.


----------



## bigracklover

I bought an Anchor Sight a week ago to try out. I've shot it almost every night and I don't know if I hate it or love it  Consistency is killing me. The problem is that I can anchor in many different positions with relation to the string and my nose and still get the dot to stay in the center. Is this right?? 

I'm grouping great with the AS, but the groups are never the same  One night they're right on, next they're right of center, then maybe left of center. I'm trying to anchor the same each night but just can't get consistent obviously. I thought the dot only stayed in the center when you had a repeated anchor point and that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm pulling my hair out, any advice??


----------



## MNDan

You might have some problems with the way you grip your bow (torque). It is definitely possible to have the dot line up anywhere left to right if you are torquing the bow.

Also make sure you have it set up so that you can draw the bow and settle into your shot with your eyes closed & when you open them the anchor site is spot on. Once you get it dialed in you'll be loving it!




bigracklover said:


> I bought an Anchor Sight a week ago to try out. I've shot it almost every night and I don't know if I hate it or love it  Consistency is killing me. The problem is that I can anchor in many different positions with relation to the string and my nose and still get the dot to stay in the center. Is this right??
> 
> I'm grouping great with the AS, but the groups are never the same  One night they're right on, next they're right of center, then maybe left of center. I'm trying to anchor the same each night but just can't get consistent obviously. I thought the dot only stayed in the center when you had a repeated anchor point and that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm pulling my hair out, any advice??


----------



## pdj

bigrack, the critical thing is to establish a repeatable anchor and then set your Anchor sight to match. If you have set the Anchor sight to match with your natural anchor the dot can only be centered when this happens. When I am having difficulties with alignment I find that I am causing the problems(causing inconsistencies in my shooting) and then when I relax and trust my Anchor sight things tighten right up. I think if you work on getting a good consistent anchor and then dial in your anchor sight you will be good to go. Once set up it will tell you things and keep you from affecting your shot.


----------



## Anchor Sight

bigracklover said:


> I bought an Anchor Sight a week ago to try out. I've shot it almost every night and I don't know if I hate it or love it  Consistency is killing me. The problem is that I can anchor in many different positions with relation to the string and my nose and still get the dot to stay in the center. Is this right??
> 
> I'm grouping great with the AS, but the groups are never the same  One night they're right on, next they're right of center, then maybe left of center. I'm trying to anchor the same each night but just can't get consistent obviously. I thought the dot only stayed in the center when you had a repeated anchor point and that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm pulling my hair out, any advice??


Your left and right are torque issues. You need a repeatable grip and if you look at, http://www.bowhunting.net/bowtube/media/79/Get_A_Grip_-_Larry_Wise/... A video on gripping your bow the same each time you will solve your problem. The Anchor Sight will point out those issues and help you solve them but if you are torquing the bow grip you will have left or right groups no matter what you are shooting unless you correct it... Good luck.


----------



## DaddyPaul

When the sensitivity is set properly I don't understand how you can get the dot in the center and NOT be at the anchor you established when you set it up the first time? It takes me a couple of days to really, really fine tune the settings on mine when I get a new bow or change something. I usually set mine at 40 yards, which is in the middle of my pins (20, 30, 40, 50 and 60). From there I just shoot for a few days and make very small changes until I am sure it is set to my anchor.

Afterwards I couldn't cheat the damned thing if I wanted to!


----------



## bowbird

After using a hindsight for a few years,I recently bought an anchor sight after reading these posts. My grouping has improved and I shot my first robin hood on the second day I had it installed!:mg:


----------



## helix33

bowbird said:


> After using a hindsight for a few years,I recently bought an anchor sight after reading these posts. My grouping has improved and I shot my first robin hood on the second day I had it installed!:mg:


Welcome aboard. Your now part of the Anchor Sight Nation! I shot 2 robin hoods and broke 2 knocks the first time I shot my new bowmadness 32. I fine tuned the anchor sight and I was shooting the smallest circle on a spyder web target face which I believe is 1 inch in diameter and I was consistently putting 3 out of 5 arrows into it at 20 yds.


----------



## DaddyPaul

helix33 said:


> Welcome aboard. Your now part of the Anchor Sight Nation! I shot 2 robin hoods and broke 2 knocks the first time I shot my new bowmadness 32. I fine tuned the anchor sight and I was shooting the smallest circle on a spyder web target face which I believe is 1 inch in diameter and I was consistently putting 3 out of 5 arrows into it at 20 yds.


Show off......................................


----------



## helix33

DaddyPaul said:


> Show off......................................


Hey Daddy, that Bow Madness 32 with the anchor sight is a shooting machine. I'm suppose to be getting my Bow Madness XL (36" ATA) back tonight from Terminal Velocity and I can only imagine what it's going to shoot like based off my experience with the shorter ATA Madness 32 :mg:. I'll be shooting at different spots on the target every shot in an attempt to save on arrow replacement costs.


----------



## bigracklover

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll keep trying, but it's not a torque issue. I guess I'm not explaining my problem well enough. I use a thumb release so I anchor the valley between my first and second knuckle at my jaw bone. If I move it then the dot moves (which is how it's supposed to work). If I change my grip then the dot moves (which is also how it's supposed to work). BUT, when I anchor at my jaw and move the string over to line up my sight with the target, I can have the string touching my nose, or an 1" away and the dot still stays in the middle no matter what  Just the slightest variance and I'm off inches left or right. Shouldn't the dot move to tell you you're not in the same spot?


----------



## DaddyPaul

bigracklover said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I'll keep trying, but it's not a torque issue. I guess I'm not explaining my problem well enough. I use a thumb release so I anchor the valley between my first and second knuckle at my jaw bone. If I move it then the dot moves (which is how it's supposed to work). If I change my grip then the dot moves (which is also how it's supposed to work). BUT, when I anchor at my jaw and move the string over to line up my sight with the target, I can have the string touching my nose, or an 1" away and the dot still stays in the middle no matter what  Just the slightest variance and I'm off inches left or right. Shouldn't the dot move to tell you you're not in the same spot?


I'm trying my hardest to understand you but it ain't working. I also shoot with a thumb release 99% of the time. I don't understand the part in red (moving the string over)?

I come to full draw, hand anchored along jawbone, string touching tip of nose, dot lined up in center of circle (also set the sensitivity of AS so that the dot barely fits inside circle). At the same time I'm already lining up my pin on the spot I want to hit and applying some pressure to the button. At this point if I move my head up, down, left or right the dot WILL NOT stay in the circle, not even a little bit.

I never line the dot up in the circle and then move pin on target, it is all done together as a part of my shot routine.

Sorry I can't help!


----------



## bigracklover

DaddyPaul said:


> I'm trying my hardest to understand you but it ain't working. I also shoot with a thumb release 99% of the time. I don't understand the part in red (moving the string over)?
> 
> I come to full draw, hand anchored along jawbone, string touching tip of nose, dot lined up in center of circle (also set the sensitivity of AS so that the dot barely fits inside circle). At the same time I'm already lining up my pin on the spot I want to hit and applying some pressure to the button. At this point if I move my head up, down, left or right the dot WILL NOT stay in the circle, not even a little bit.
> 
> *I never line the dot up in the circle and then move pin on target, it is all done together as a part of my shot routine.*
> Sorry I can't help!


You helped. I believe it's the nut behind the string that needs the adjustment in my case :embara:


----------



## DaddyPaul

bigracklover said:


> You helped. I believe it's the nut behind the string that needs the adjustment in my case :embara:


Do you have the proper sized "Nut Driver"?  Once you get it set bro I think you'll love it! :darkbeer:


----------



## helix33

You can really fine tune the anchor sight. What I mean is that once you have it set to your anchor point you can adjust it to your exact desired impact point by the micro adjustments on the anchor sight, without moving your actual sight. When I up an anchor sight I install the anchor sight and my regular sight on my bow then I start drawing my bow and adjusting the position of the anchor sight until I can see the dot and circle. Then I adjust the dot inside the circle at my desired anchor point. This all takes place in my living room without firing a single arrow. Then I will go to the range and start shooting. I adjust my regular sight by where the arrows impact just like normal. Then when I have the bow shooting good groups, if need be, you can use the micro adjustments on the Anchor sight to make the groups very tight without moving your regular sight. I also recomennd screwing the tube in or out until the dot will just barely fit into the circle. When you have the Anchor sight set up like this your anchor has to be perfect every shot because there is no room for inconsistency, the dot wil be off if there is any inconsistency.


----------



## Anchor Sight

bigracklover said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I'll keep trying, but it's not a torque issue. I guess I'm not explaining my problem well enough. I use a thumb release so I anchor the valley between my first and second knuckle at my jaw bone. If I move it then the dot moves (which is how it's supposed to work). If I change my grip then the dot moves (which is also how it's supposed to work). BUT, when I anchor at my jaw and move the string over to line up my sight with the target, I can have the string touching my nose, or an 1" away and the dot still stays in the middle no matter what  Just the slightest variance and I'm off inches left or right. Shouldn't the dot move to tell you you're not in the same spot?


If you are moving the string and the Anchor Sight is staying centered, then you are gripping the Bow Handle; holding it in place while you move the string. This is another way to torqe the bow. You need to come back to anchor, relax your bow hand and just feel the pressure line coming straight back. You need to sight-in this way and always shoot that way or there is no way to be consistent. I don't recommend using a kisser, it will work on targets just like a peep but in the field you will see a conflict between trying the touch the kisser and line up the Anchor sight. Trust the Anchor Sight, it will tell you where your eye has to be and if you are not torqing the bow you will stay in the kill area even when you are all twisted up.


----------



## bigracklover

tttlll77 said:


> If you are moving the string and the Anchor Sight is staying centered, then you are gripping the Bow Handle; holding it in place while you move the string. This is another way to torqe the bow. You need to come back to anchor, relax your bow hand and just feel the pressure line coming straight back. You need to sight-in this way and always shoot that way or there is no way to be consistent. I don't recommend using a kisser, it will work on targets just like a peep but in the field you will see a conflict between trying the touch the kisser and line up the Anchor sight. Trust the Anchor Sight, it will tell you where your eye has to be and if you are not torqing the bow you will stay in the kill area even when you are all twisted up.


Thanks to all you guys for the advice. My learning curve seems to always be alot longer than others, :embara: but I'm persistent and last night things got alot better. I was hitting my skoal can lid at 40 and 50. I shot my other bow which still has a peep and was like 'what the ??' It just seemed odd not having a clear sight picture like the AS provides. I don't see going back to a peep


----------



## Anchor Sight

bigracklover said:


> Thanks to all you guys for the advice. My learning curve seems to always be alot longer than others, :embara: but I'm persistent and last night things got alot better. I was hitting my skoal can lid at 40 and 50. I shot my other bow which still has a peep and was like 'what the ??' It just seemed odd not having a clear sight picture like the AS provides. I don't see going back to a peep


You Got it! and I'm happy for you. A long learning curve and persistents will take you a long way. You will have up's and downs but after you get the Anchor Sight set, always correct (me) first and last. The Anchor Sight will remain a constant.


----------



## za_boy

Does anyone have a AS setup with a Sureloc Lethal Weapon Max sight? If so please can you post pics.

Thanks,

ZA


----------



## DaddyPaul

za_boy said:


> Does anyone have a AS setup with a Sureloc Lethal Weapon Max sight? If so please can you post pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ZA



I too would love to see if this set up jives together!


----------



## DeerSpotter

The no peep is harder to set up and it has about three less adjustments than the anchor site.

I ordered and no peep, and they told me it would be sent out the next day, I read some information on it, and cancel the order that same day that I ordered it., that was over 10 days ago, they still sent it out to me, and then gave me excuses after I sent it back of why they didn't refund my money, the first excuse was the post office is 20 miles away from us, the second excuse, 
"we went to the post office but our box is too small to hold the box we sent it in and it was too late and no one was there to get it for us". I still haven't got my money back, I would say the customer service is a little lacking, at least in my case. 

Needless to say I have the anchor site, it is alot better to set up, just follow the directions. By the way the customer service for anchor site his superb.


Carl


----------



## helix33

DeerSpotter said:


> By the way the customer service for anchor site his superb.
> 
> 
> Carl


I have to agree!


----------



## flysar

No-Peep: I don't know about customer service, havn't needed it, but I've moved my no-peep between 3 bows & I've never had a problem with set-up. I'll never go back to a peep that's for sure. 

I'd like to see an Anchor sight in person, maybe I'd switch, I've heard a lot of good things about them.

Just felt like chiming in!


----------



## cmherrmann

Once you get the hang of setting up this type of sight, Anchor or No Peep it becomes easier each time. I have tried both and ended up with the Anchor Sight for several reasons. Larger field of view on the Anchor Sight, I love the Cross-hairs, glows very well in low light conditions, I can adjust the size of the dot, great customer service. 

The no peep is a good product, I just think the Anchor sight is a great product.


----------



## RDJA

flysar said:


> No-Peep: I don't know about customer service, havn't needed it, but I've moved my no-peep between 3 bows & I've never had a problem with set-up. I'll never go back to a peep that's for sure.
> 
> I'd like to see an Anchor sight in person, maybe I'd switch, I've heard a lot of good things about them.
> 
> Just felt like chiming in!


From another who first used the No peep, and now the Anchor site, the AS is far superior especially in low light. Also easier from me to see in my peripheral vision as I focus on the target/pin.
Try it and you WILL love it.


----------



## helix33

In my experience the Anchor Sight was much easier to setup than the no peep. As a matter of fact like I've stated in earlier posts I could never get the no peep set up properly. After a week of aggravation I returned it. This caused me to have reservations about buying the Anchor sight a few years later, but I took the plunge and bought one. I had the anchor sight set up in less than 45 minutes the day I received it. I don't think there is any comparison, the Anchor Sight is far superior.


----------



## DWGray

I bought a new bow and tried a peep for a while and took it out. I have an AS and String Splitter on my old bow and shoot good with it. From what I've read here the String Splitter isn't necessary and you can aim to the side of the string and still be as accurate. Just wondered if this is the case. I just ordered an aluminum AS today for my new bow.


----------



## SAMMYR337

haven't tried without peep so couldn't say but I have them on 7 bows and love them . I am going to try without peep and see will let yo know . Lynn is a awesome guy and his customer service is second to none .


----------



## helix33

David Gray said:


> I bought a new bow and tried a peep for a while and took it out. I have an AS and String Splitter on my old bow and shoot good with it. From what I've read here the String Splitter isn't necessary and you can aim to the side of the string and still be as accurate. Just wondered if this is the case. I just ordered an aluminum AS today for my new bow.


Get rid of the peep or string splitter. You'll be glad you did. I don't anchor any differently than I did with a peep except I touch the bow string a little more to the side of the tip my nose instead of directly on the tip like I use to do. I'm talking maybe a 1/16th or 1/8th of an inch max is all the difference from before the Anchor Sight to now. Don't worry about that because you'll find that most things with your anchor won't change alot and it's not like reinventing the wheel.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

got my anchor sight in last week and finally got a chance to stick it on my GX6 a couple days ago and take about 30 shots with it..I have had them in the past and always ended up back with a peep but then when the season came in I always needed it in those low light conditions..well after putting it on my Gx6 I can tell you ,it isnt coming off this yr..it is a deadly combo for sure and my groups are as tight or tighter out to 50yds as they were with the peep and it feels way more natural to me with the anchor sight and no peep in the string..Plus taking the peep out my bow is about 3-4fps faster now...:darkbeer: This has to be one of the best products I have put on one of my bows in quite some time..if you are thinking about it and not sure..just do it and you will kick yourself for not doing it sooner...

by the way it took about 5min to set it up like I wanted it after installing..very simple to setup..


----------



## DaddyPaul

Breathn said:


> got my anchor sight in last week and finally got a chance to stick it on my GX6 a couple days ago and take about 30 shots with it..I have had them in the past and always ended up back with a peep but then when the season came in I always needed it in those low light conditions..well after putting it on my Gx6 I can tell you ,it isnt coming off this yr..it is a deadly combo for sure and my groups are as tight or tighter out to 50yds as they were with the peep and it feels way more natural to me with the anchor sight and no peep in the string..Plus taking the peep out my bow is about 3-4fps faster now...:darkbeer: This has to be one of the best products I have put on one of my bows in quite some time..if you are thinking about it and not sure..just do it and you will kick yourself for not doing it sooner...
> 
> by the way it took about 5min to set it up like I wanted it after installing..very simple to setup..



Get with the program bro................we need PICS!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



DaddyPaul said:


> Get with the program bro................we need PICS!


I will post pics soon..still gotta build some strings for it..


----------



## PSE Kid

my dad has one and he likes it


----------



## DaddyPaul

I'd still love to see some pics of an Anchor Sight w/a Sure Loc Lethal Weapon Max on a bow if anyone has this combo. I really want the LW Max but I'm not sure if it will jive with the AS or not?


----------



## helix33

DaddyPaul said:


> I'd still love to see some pics of an Anchor Sight w/a Sure Loc Lethal Weapon Max on a bow if anyone has this combo. I really want the LW Max but I'm not sure if it will jive with the AS or not?


I have an idea. By one and try it and then let Us know if it works. If it doesn't you can always return it.


----------



## DaddyPaul

helix33 said:


> I have an idea. By one and try it and then let Us know if it works. If it doesn't you can always return it.


I have a better idea. You or Lynn buy me one, send it to me to try out, if it works I keep it, if not I return it to Y'ALL! :dancing:


----------



## DaddyPaul

For some time now I have wanted to make the switch from multiple pins to a single pin. I have always shot multiple pins but did mess around with a Sword Titan last year for a few weeks. I REALLY liked only having one pin to look at and I shot really well with it. I'm still worried about what will happen if a deer moves on me and I can't get the sight moved in time but I have a plan in the works.

I've always known that you can use the AS to shoot a single pin at extended ranges but never tried it..............until today. With my 60 pound AM35 spitting 388 grain hunting arrows I can easily shoot one pin out to 40 yards with good accuracy. 

At 20 yards I centered the circle and used my top pin. At 30 I put 1/2 of the first hash mark in the circle and used my top pin. At 40 I put about 3/4 of the first hash mark in the circle and again used my top pin. I just did it a few times and each time I had all 7 arrows (2-20, 2-30 and 3-40) inside of about 4 inches. 

What I mentioned earlier is why I have never hunting with a single pin sight (fear of them moving and my sight being set for the wrong yardage). I think using the AS as described above may just be the final nail in the coffin on me finally trying a single pin for hunting.

Next time you're out shooting try it out, I think with a little practice I could get really accurate with it.


----------



## helix33

DaddyPaul said:


> For some time now I have wanted to make the switch from multiple pins to a single pin. I have always shot multiple pins but did mess around with a Sword Titan last year for a few weeks. I REALLY liked only having one pin to look at and I shot really well with it. I'm still worried about what will happen if a deer moves on me and I can't get the sight moved in time but I have a plan in the works.
> 
> I've always known that you can use the AS to shoot a single pin at extended ranges but never tried it..............until today. With my 60 pound AM35 spitting 388 grain hunting arrows I can easily shoot one pin out to 40 yards with good accuracy.
> 
> At 20 yards I centered the circle and used my top pin. At 30 I put 1/2 of the first hash mark in the circle and used my top pin. At 40 I put about 3/4 of the first hash mark in the circle and again used my top pin. I just did it a few times and each time I had all 7 arrows (2-20, 2-30 and 3-40) inside of about 4 inches.
> 
> What I mentioned earlier is why I have never hunting with a single pin sight (fear of them moving and my sight being set for the wrong yardage). I think using the AS as described above may just be the final nail in the coffin on me finally trying a single pin for hunting.
> 
> Next time you're out shooting try it out, I think with a little practice I could get really accurate with it.


Once you go to a single pin sight it's like going to the anchor sight, you'll never look back. I've used HHA sliders on my hunting bows for several years now and I wouldn't use anything else for hunting. In most hunting situations you won't be shooting more than 30 to 35 yards. I set my slider to 25 yds and forget about it, (it also helps that my X Force is smoking fast as my signature states). If the situation would arise that you need to shoot 50 yards or more you could leave the slider alone and use the anchor sight to gauge the distance as you were doing or quickly slide the slider. If your like me the pin clutter of a multi pin sight was an aggrevation.


----------



## helix33

Hey Lynn, Can you send me one of the new mounting brackets for one of my Anchor Sights?


----------



## DeerSpotter

Don't forget "Great Custmer Service"



Carl


----------



## Anchor Sight

helix33 said:


> Hey Lynn, Can you send me one of the new mounting brackets for one of my Anchor Sights?


Sure will... send me a email and we will take care of the details.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Hey Lynn, Can you send me an Anchor Sight for one of my new mounting brackets? :wacko:


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Send Me?*

Sure will... send me a email and we will take care of the details. :secret:


----------



## DaddyPaul

tttlll77 said:


> Sure will... send me a email and we will take care of the details. :secret:


I thought it was worth a shot? :wink:


----------



## Anchor Sight

Mr. Paul

Really happy to see you start ranging with the AS... I don't shoot much target, just enough to get ready for the season but I did shoot a softball size group at 75 yards using my 20 yard pin. I was on the last dash, which is connected to the inner circle on the display and not really anchored anywhere on my face. We don't stress ranging because it complicate things for new customers when they are just trying to figure out the concept behind normal use of the AS.

Just to let you know, if your groups are off to either side of the target, that usually means the vertical line in the display is not perfectly vertical. Provided you have done your walk back tuning and aren't canting the bow. Also, you can use the AS to range closer which is good for Turkey hunting. You can keep your 20 yard pin at 20 and instead of centering the dot, you bring the dot down just a tad for that 10 yard shot.


----------



## DaddyPaul

tttlll77 said:


> Mr. Paul
> 
> Really happy to see you start ranging with the AS... I don't shoot much target, just enough to get ready for the season but I did shoot a softball size group at 75 yards using my 20 yard pin. I was on the last dash, which is connected to the inner circle on the display and not really anchored anywhere on my face. We don't stress ranging because it complicate things for new customers when they are just trying to figure out the concept behind normal use of the AS.
> 
> Just to let you know, if your groups are off to either side of the target, that usually means the vertical line in the display is not perfectly vertical. Provided you have done your walk back tuning and aren't canting the bow. Also, you can use the AS to range closer which is good for Turkey hunting. You can keep your 20 yard pin at 20 and instead of centering the dot, you bring the dot down just a tad for that 10 yard shot.


I haven't tried going above the dot but have messed around with going below it. After about one full dash it starts feeling pretty goofy for me as my relase hand is down below my jawbone and my anchor sorta floats. I think that is where I was getting my l/r misses.

Bow is tuned to perfection and the AS is jived with bowstring, sight level and a torpedo level. 

Rangins is just something else to goof around with. You can easily shoot one pin that is set at 20 out to 40 or 50 yards though for sure!


----------



## arrow head 147

*Anchor sight combined with pendulumj sight.*

With the search I found 1 person who wrote the Anchor sight did not work well with a pendulum sight.Do others agree with that?
I think the AS could help me in a treestand situation,where my accuracy seems to suffer.
Any other tips on equipment selection and set up for a treestand aplication would be appretiated.
I would be more confident in this product if the target shooting comunity seriously got more on board.
Chuck.


----------



## bigracklover

if I shot 3d I wouldn't hesitate to use the AS, I mean accurate is accurate whether you're in the backyard or on the range. I realize theres added pressure but that's between the ears and has nothing to do with AS. now that im used to it, I can put a 5 arrow group in a snuff can lid at 40 yds.


----------



## DaddyPaul

arrow head 147 said:


> With the search I found 1 person who wrote the Anchor sight did not work well with a pendulum sight.Do others agree with that?
> I think the AS could help me in a treestand situation,where my accuracy seems to suffer.
> Any other tips on equipment selection and set up for a treestand aplication would be appretiated.
> I would be more confident in this product if the target shooting comunity seriously got more on board.
> Chuck.


I don't see why it wouldn't work with a pendulum sight. It has nothing to do with your sight and everything to do with ensuring your grip and anchor are the same from shot to shot.

I think lots of folks who shoot target sights with a lens have to use a peep to clear up the sight picture. The AS in that case could still help you use good form but you would also need a peep to clear up your sight. You never know, it may catch on at some point.


----------



## arrow head 147

*Target*

I shoot target with a scope housing and ring only.No lense or magnification.
A clarifier peep is not an issue for me.
Chuck.


----------



## cptleo1

arrow head 147 said:


> With the search I found 1 person who wrote the Anchor sight did not work well with a pendulum sight.Do others agree with that?
> I think the AS could help me in a tree stand situation,where my accuracy seems to suffer.
> Any other tips on equipment selection and set up for a tree stand application would be appreciated.
> I would be more confident in this product if the target shooting community seriously got more on board.
> Chuck.



I think hunting situations is where the AS really earns its money.

When shooting on the ground it is pretty easy to keep your form fairly consistent.

Up in the tree, you are shooting at different angles, your stance is more confined, your FIRST shot must count, you have different clothes on.

It is real easy for things to go to hell in a hand basket.

A quick glance at the AS and you KNOW all is well.

All the AS does is to monitor that your head (eye) is perfectly aligned (on two axis) behind the front face of the bow.

When you torque a bow, what you are doing is twisting the bow a couple degrees so that your eyes are not perpendicular to the bow face, thus causing accuracy problems.

Like anything else, practice breeds confidence.

Use the AS while practicing tough angles from your tree stand.

The thing that really sold me on the AS was a simple experiment.

Come to full draw and observe that the red dot is centered in the circle.

Now wiggle your fingers of your bow hand and watch the dot move - showing torque issues.

It is really a pretty amazing device, once you learn to trust it.

IMHO


----------



## DaddyPaul

arrow head 147 said:


> I shoot target with a scope housing and ring only.No lense or magnification.
> A clarifier peep is not an issue for me.
> Chuck.


If it matters I won the Hunter class at the only 3-D shoot I've been to. I was running a Hogg It with the Anchor Sight on a bow that was shooting a blistering 262 fps. 

I honestly think that many people just don't believe how precise it forces you to be from shot to shot.


----------



## DaddyPaul

cptleo1 said:


> The thing that really sold me on the AS was a simple experiment.
> 
> Come to full draw and observe that the red dot is centered in the circle.
> 
> Now wiggle your fingers of your bow hand and watch the dot move - showing torque issues.
> 
> It is really a pretty amazing device, once you learn to trust it.
> 
> IMHO


Something else I've done is mess around with the actual grip.

It amazes me just what a slight change in can and will do. I can go from a bare riser on my Hoyt to the stock wood grip and at full draw the dot is slightly out to the left at full draw. 

Even with a slick glove on it changes the amount of rotational torque applied to the bow through your hand. Take the bare riser and run some athletic tape on the grip, same thing, the dot jumps out a little.

This tells me that when the shot breaks the bow is going to want to go back to the position it was in at rest and will rotate slightly to do so. I think this is bad.

In the end I wanted whatever grip was going to give me the LEAST amount of rotation of the bow at full draw. For me that is the bare riser hands down! :darkbeer:


----------



## arrow head 147

At full draw if you check the anchor sight to discover your alighnment is not right,are you able to make an adjustment to correct the anchor and execute the shot?

Chuck.


----------



## arrow head 147

Another question. The web site mentions a discount on sights with an adhesive flaw.
What is this, and does anyone have a picture of this flaw?


----------



## Anynamewilldo

DaddyPaul said:


> If it matters I won the Hunter class at the only 3-D shoot I've been to. I was running a Hogg It with the Anchor Sight on a bow that was shooting a blistering 262 fps.
> 
> I honestly think that many people just don't believe how precise it forces you to be from shot to shot.


Maybe this was already answered but did you have a peep also?


----------



## Shinsou

No thanks.

:izza:


----------



## cptleo1

arrow head 147 said:


> At full draw if you check the anchor sight to discover your alighnment is not right,are you able to make an adjustment to correct the anchor and execute the shot?
> 
> Chuck.



Sure enough


----------



## DaddyPaul

Shinsou said:


> No thanks.
> 
> :izza:


Thanks for your input...................:embara:


----------



## Shinsou

*ah...sorry*

I read about the product and what it's used for and didn't feel it was something that I needed. Not discouraging the sale or use of it just saying that (like some) it isn't for me.  GL

:izza:



DaddyPaul said:


> Thanks for your input...................:embara:


----------



## helix33

*Great Customer Service*

Want to talk about Customer Service. I requested one of the new brackets to replace an old style bracket on one of my Anchor Sights and I received it first class mail in 2 days from the date of the request from Minnesota to Ohio :mg:. Thanks Lynn, your customer service is as good as it gets!


----------



## 10 bows

*10 bows*

I have a anchor sight for sale I tried it and don't like it.


----------



## cmherrmann

10 bows said:


> I have a anchor sight for sale I tried it and don't like it.


I would suggest putting a post in the classifieds, it won't last long. ABS or Aluminum?


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

only problem I am having is that I like it so much that now I have to buy one for all my bows...lol 
I can truely say it has helped me become a better shot..


----------



## helix33

Breathn said:


> only problem I am having is that I like it so much that now I have to buy one for all my bows...lol


I've had that problem in the past also. Now I keep an extra one at all times in case I pick up another bow in the classifieds.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## DeerSpotter

Good Deal !


----------



## ringer57022

*adjustment*

once mounted and you want to micro tune i cant get allen wrench in to adjust, bracket is in the way it set real close now and iam shootin better but would like to get it set better


----------



## cmherrmann

ringer57022 said:


> once mounted and you want to micro tune i cant get allen wrench in to adjust, bracket is in the way it set real close now and iam shootin better but would like to get it set better


I take it you have it mounted on the bottom of the bracket? Are you having a problem getting to the adjustment screw on the side of the AS? Lynn will help out but I think you might need to drill a hole to access it or get the newer bracket if you have it on the bottom of the bracket.


----------



## bjibber

*Try different mounting positions*



ringer57022 said:


> once mounted and you want to micro tune i cant get allen wrench in to adjust, bracket is in the way it set real close now and iam shootin better but would like to get it set better


I had a similar problem while setting up my AS. I had to try a few different configurations (above sight, below sight, in back of riser, in front of riser) until I could get the sight set up to where i had access to the adjustment screws. I was a bit different than some others to where it did not take me the above mentioned 10 minutes to set up my AS. I had to work a bit at it and even decided to buy a new sight with enough windage adjustment(which I needed an excuse to buy anyway). The setup was a bit tricky but thanks to the multiple mounting options the bracket allows I was able to get things set up just how i wanted them.

Now that things are set up just right I am EXTREMELY pleased with how the anchor site has improved my shooting. It is so nice to know exactly how consistent you are with your anchor point and the AS lets you know if you are even the slightest amount off. I can't imagine going back to a peep.


----------



## Anchor Sight

ringer57022 said:


> once mounted and you want to micro tune i cant get allen wrench in to adjust, bracket is in the way it set real close now and iam shootin better but would like to get it set better


If you have the new style frame you should not have a problem. You can move the Anchor Sight forward or back on the new frame because there are two scalloped slots instead of just one on the older frame. You don't need to have access to the Hold Down screw that sets on top of the Micro and that screw is hidden on many of the possible positions. Some people think they need to get the Allen onto the Hold Down and that is not the case. Give me a Holler if you need to...


----------



## ringer57022

thanks for info thougt i had to get at hold down screw to keep it from backing out


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## DeerSpotter

pull it up ,good info !


----------



## DeerSpotter

Black Ice, disappointment, not in the anchor sight, but the disappointment is that I can't use it on my black ice, I'm using a limb driven rest, and the Alpha quiver, and it makes it too difficult to mount the Anchor Sight. It's a brand new anchor sight, that's never been mounted before, so if anyone's interested in it PM me. I will also put it in the classifieds.



Carl


----------



## DeerSpotter

Here's the link


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=946177



Carl


----------



## DeerSpotter

Problem solved, I mounted it in front of the riser although it may look a little high, I haven't had a chance to shoot a yet, or adjust it. I will do that later.

































Carl


----------



## TangSooDoMan

Hey lynn, I have a Martin Cougar with a Sword Centurian sight. Will this fit on the bow without modifing the bow?


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

here is how I have them on a couple bows..I like them on the front of the riser myself..also most of my bows are short brace so it helps being on the front..I love the anchor sight..will have one on a new Omen pretty soon...here is my bowmadness XL HF and I have it setup the same on my GX6..


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



TangSooDoMan said:


> Hey lynn, I have a Martin Cougar with a Sword Centurian sight. Will this fit on the bow without modifing the bow?


I have the centuron on my GX6 and have the anchor sight on the front of the riser..to make it work I just had to mount the sight on the holes that space it the farthest out..but if you put it behind the riser you wont have to do that..


----------



## cmherrmann

TangSooDoMan said:


> Hey lynn, I have a Martin Cougar with a Sword Centurian sight. Will this fit on the bow without modifing the bow?



If you have 3" or more it will easily fit between the front of the riser and the sight housing. If you do not have enough room you can mount it on the rear of the riser. Most people prefer to mount it on the front close to the sight.


----------



## arrow head 147

*Feedback*

I tryed the anchor sight and found it was not for me.
I am pleased to pass on that the offer of a refund is genuine.
You can try the AS and if you don't like it they will refund the purchase no questions ask.
There customer service is hassle free.


----------



## cmherrmann

arrow head 147 said:


> I tryed the anchor sight and found it was not for me.
> I am pleased to pass on that the offer of a refund is genuine.
> You can try the AS and if you don't like it they will refund the purchase no questions ask.
> There customer service is hassle free.


Not everything is for everyone, glad to hear you had a good experience. Lynn is a great guy and his customer service is second to none. 

Anything new and different is difficult to get used to, I just hope you gave it enough time because it really is a great device.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## spike camp

i liked my AS so much, i got one for my girlfriend. it took her about 20 minutes to get used to it after we set it up and she loves it.
she was banging arrows right away!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I am still loving mine..now if that big boy will just come back out again this yr so I can test it out..


----------



## DWGray

Sorry I didn't read all posts so this may have been discussed. I have Anchorsights on 2 bows,an Alpine & a Mathews. When I ran into problems with mounting I put the bracket behind the arrow rest using one of the round holes in the center of the bracket. This puts the Anchorsight just below the level on my pin sight. Have no problem with the arrow clearing it & works good for me.


----------



## Breathn

*tttt*

anchor sight with sword centurion sight..I mount mine on front..I like it like that for some reason..


----------



## helix33

Breathn said:


> anchor sight with sword centurion sight..I mount mine on front..I like it like that for some reason..


Looks like a sweet rig John!


----------



## TangSooDoMan

Breathn said:


> anchor sight with sword centurion sight..I mount mine on front..I like it like that for some reason..


Thanks for posting those pictures. Mine shipped today! After my xtreme stab comes in and I put on my new custom strings, I will post some pictures.


----------



## helix33

Let's here your success stories guys.


----------



## cmherrmann

Love the Anchor Sight, don't know what you want for stories but I have shot several deer with mine and my best buck to date last fall. Hope to change that this fall and add a bigger one yet!!!!

All of the Deer were shot from 20 plus feet up and the AS helps to keep proper shooting form so that I bend at the waist and make a good shot and a short tracking job.


----------



## seatec

I ordered mine yesterday, read through all the info on it here, hope it works as good for me as other people, I see a few who cant get it to work, but there will always be a few. Thanks Lynn, nice talking to you, first time I got free delevery from US for any product. Wayne-seatec


----------



## helix33

seatec said:


> I ordered mine yesterday, read through all the info on it here, hope it works as good for me as other people, I see a few who cant get it to work, but there will always be a few. Thanks Lynn, nice talking to you, first time I got free delevery from US for any product. Wayne-seatec


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## cmherrmann

seatec said:


> I ordered mine yesterday, read through all the info on it here, hope it works as good for me as other people, I see a few who cant get it to work, but there will always be a few. Thanks Lynn, nice talking to you, first time I got free delevery from US for any product. Wayne-seatec


You will love it, most people know in the first set of arrow that they shoot what a great tool it is. The other people either don't like it or don't give it enough time to really get used to it but that is a very small percentage.

Welcome to the group of AS shooters!


----------



## TangSooDoMan

seatec said:


> I ordered mine yesterday, read through all the info on it here, hope it works as good for me as other people, I see a few who cant get it to work, but there will always be a few. Thanks Lynn, nice talking to you, first time I got free delevery from US for any product. Wayne-seatec


I really didn't think it would be that great, most things are very over hyped, but I hated the peep so I figured "what the heck". Man I love this thing! The first day I tore up some fletchings because my grouping got tighter, on the second day I ruined an arrow with my first Robin Hood! I now have to shoot only one arrow at each spot and not try to group them because it's getting to expensive. Get it, you will love it, if not they do have 30 days money back.


----------



## cmherrmann

Not all people will get tighter groups because some people can only shoot so well and that is it, gald it helped you in that regard. 

What I think is the best part of it is the clean field of view, longer hunting time especially with my bad eyes, and how it helps your form when shooting from an elevated position.

You will like it even more the more that you use it!


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## delmarduck

*Love It*

I bought one based on all the rave reviews from this post and others some time ago. Heres a couple of pics of it mounted on my Alien X. Works great in low light, and no more one eye! I love it!!!


----------



## seatec

Looks great. Wayne


----------



## cmherrmann

Wade,

You should try mounting it between the riser and the sight housing, it is closer to the sight and even more sensitive to torque the farther away it is from your eye.

Guys remember you can turn the clear housing that is on the rear of the AS to adjust the size of the dot, just remember to loosen the set screw! This will make the dot either fill the circle (how I like it) or leave more room around the dot.


----------



## helix33

cmherrmann said:


> Wade,
> 
> You should try mounting it between the riser and the sight housing, it is closer to the sight and even more sensitive to torque the farther away it is from your eye.
> 
> Guys remember you can turn the clear housing that is on the rear of the AS to adjust the size of the dot, just remember to loosen the set screw! This will make the dot either fill the circle (how I like it) or leave more room around the dot.


I wouldn't change a thing. I mount all of mine in the back of the riser and so do the majority of people using the Anchor Sight. Where you mount it is a personal preference and if it's working well for you there don't change a thing. As far as being more sensitive to torque mounted in the front of the riser that's not true. The anchor sight will sense torque the same mounted on the front or back of the riser. The old addage if it's not broke don't fix it applies here. :smile:


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Nyles

Ok where I get one? Lost 2 arrows today tryin to shoot with no peep well lets just say launch one with the monster its gone!

I did get it where 30 yards I hittin bulls but its tough, yea by opening day I'd be fine its this or the Eradicator but there will be no more peeps on my bows.


----------



## DernHumpus

Should I get the cheap one or the expensive one?


----------



## Anchor Sight

Nyles said:


> Ok where I get one? Lost 2 arrows today tryin to shoot with no peep well lets just say launch one with the monster its gone!
> 
> I did get it where 30 yards I hittin bulls but its tough, yea by opening day I'd be fine its this or the Eradicator but there will be no more peeps on my bows.


Check us out:


----------



## Paul H

I'm going to get one too...
I was trying to use a peep while Bowfishing carp at 20M
I could see them come to the surface but lost sight of them when I used the peep to aim


----------



## Paul H

tttlll77 said:


> Check us out:


I just visited your site and see you have some available with "ADHESIVE FLAWS"
How does this effect the product

Can you send me a pm with prices shipped to Ontario Canada
It's going on a Right handed PSE SR1000 with a Copper John Dead Nuts 2
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Nyles

Paul H said:


> I just visited your site and see you have some available with "ADHESIVE FLAWS"
> How does this effect the product


Where you find that? Im sleepin on it


----------



## helix33

Nyles said:


> Where you find that? Im sleepin on it


Give it a try and you'll be glad you did.


----------



## kevlars

I might have to try one of these.

kevlars


----------



## seatec

Go for it, you cant go wrong. Wayne


----------



## Nyles

ordered it thurs should be here mon........Im actually excited!


----------



## silentkill

Just ordered 2 of these. I'm sure hope I have the same success as all of you. :smile:


----------



## DaddyPaul

Nyles said:


> ordered it thurs should be here mon........Im actually excited!





silentkill said:


> Just ordered 2 of these. I'm sure hope I have the same success as all of you. :smile:


The Force will be strong young Jedi Knights. It's almost like I can just will my arrows into the spot I am looking at. Beware of the dark side though, they will lure you in with empty promises. The AS brings balance to the Force! :shade:


----------



## Nyles

Anyone got a pic of it mounted in front of the riser above an adjustable HHA, on a monster? Not askin too much am I?


----------



## Nyles

*Wow!*

Well it aint goin there! had to go below my sight and inside the riser.

May have caused this myself but I went with a new sight at the same time...launched 2 arrows into outer space.....but got it all adjusted in shootin better than ever. Removed the bow sling never realized how bad it made me torque my bow. Got my eye out from behind the string, WOW! I can see again. I always wondered why the heck I was having to shoot the 2 and 3rd pins to 30 and 45 yards...I guess if ya having to put your head in the dirt your arrow will follow! May have caused my case of the need for speed. 15 yard adjustment on new Monster with HHA Optimizer is all the way down with the adjusment arm and as high as it goes on assembly. Absolutley maxed out she aint gonna shoot no lower but at 15 Im tearing up the lower 1/2 of the dots on the block and can shoot out the C and O. 

Adding a few more goodies and changing arrows Fri, it started raining on me after finishing the 15 yard and ANCHOR SIGHT adjusments so will give an update on longer ranges soon!

WITHIN 20 SHOTS I REMEMBERED HOW TO PROPERLY SHOOT MY BOW AGAIN....A PEEP WILL MAKE YOU A CHEAT(YOURSELF)!


----------



## Nyles

Nyles said:


> Well it aint goin there! had to go below my sight and inside the riser.
> 
> May have caused this myself but I went with a new sight at the same time...launched 2 arrows into outer space.....but got it all adjusted in shootin better than ever. Removed the bow sling never realized how bad it made me torque my bow. Got my eye out from behind the string, WOW! I can see again. I always wondered why the heck I was having to shoot the 2 and 3rd pins to 30 and 45 yards...I guess if ya having to put your head in the dirt your arrow will follow! May have caused my case of the need for speed. 15 yard adjustment on new Monster with HHA Optimizer is all the way down with the adjusment arm and as high as it goes on assembly. Absolutley maxed out she aint gonna shoot no lower but at 15 Im tearing up the lower 1/2 of the dots on the block and can shoot out the C and O.
> 
> Adding a few more goodies and changing arrows Fri, it started raining on me after finishing the 15 yard and ANCHOR SIGHT adjusments so will give an update on longer ranges soon!
> 
> WITHIN 20 SHOTS I REMEMBERED HOW TO PROPERLY SHOOT MY BOW AGAIN....A PEEP WILL MAKE YOU CHEAT(YOURSELF)!


Added pic!


----------



## Anchor Sight

PM was sent and thanks Paul.


----------



## helix33

Nyles said:


> Well it aint goin there! had to go below my sight and inside the riser.
> 
> May have caused this myself but I went with a new sight at the same time...launched 2 arrows into outer space.....but got it all adjusted in shootin better than ever. Removed the bow sling never realized how bad it made me torque my bow. Got my eye out from behind the string, WOW! I can see again. I always wondered why the heck I was having to shoot the 2 and 3rd pins to 30 and 45 yards...I guess if ya having to put your head in the dirt your arrow will follow! May have caused my case of the need for speed. 15 yard adjustment on new Monster with HHA Optimizer is all the way down with the adjusment arm and as high as it goes on assembly. Absolutley maxed out she aint gonna shoot no lower but at 15 Im tearing up the lower 1/2 of the dots on the block and can shoot out the C and O.
> 
> Adding a few more goodies and changing arrows Fri, it started raining on me after finishing the 15 yard and ANCHOR SIGHT adjusments so will give an update on longer ranges soon!
> 
> WITHIN 20 SHOTS I REMEMBERED HOW TO PROPERLY SHOOT MY BOW AGAIN....A PEEP WILL MAKE YOU A CHEAT(YOURSELF)!


If you want the As above the Sight all you would need to do is place the scope head in the bottom holes on the HHA and reposition the AS to the top. I've had the Anchor sight and HHA combo on a multitude of different bows this year and this is how I had it mounted on all of them and it worked great. Like i said before though, if your comfortable wiht it where it's at leave it alone and don't change a thing.


----------



## DaddyPaul

helix33 said:


> If you want the As above the Sight all you would need to do is place the scope head in the bottom holes on the HHA and reposition the AS to the top. I've had the Anchor sight and HHA combo on a multitude of different bows this year and this is how I had it mounted on all of them and it worked great. Like i said before though, if your comfortable wiht it where it's at leave it alone and don't change a thing.


I think a lot depends on the bow's riser design as well as the shooter's draw length, bow ATA and peep height. It appears Nyles has a very high "peep" height, otherwise he wouldn't be able to move the sight all the way to the top like that and still be "nuts" at 15 or 20 yards. 

I would think if he moved the sight head down he then wouldn't be able to get a 20 yard setting because the travel wouldn't allow the head to go far enough up due to his peep height. I hope that makes sense?

Here's my current problem, more a "style" issue than a problem. I too have a fairly high peep height, I'm 6 '3" and have a long neck and oval shaped face. In order to get my 20 yard pin set on my 7 pin Hogg It I have to move the head up into the next to highest holes on the mount. If I have my AS in front of the riser and on top of the sight, it completely blocks my view of my 20 yard pin!

I can't move the sight head down because then my 20 yard pin won't be on. I have tried it below the sight but then it blocks my level. The only way I'm able to make it work is to actually angle the bracket itself up sharply, adjust the AS and go from there. It just doesn't look right to me and it is giving me fits.

I'm so sold on the AS though that I'm considering selling my AlphaMax just so I can get a bow that is more compatible with it. 

I love the bow, but I think I love the AS more. Occasionally I'll throw a peep in my bow just to see what I left. It never takes long to snatch it back out! :shade:


----------



## Nyles

One reason it cant go in the front is it wont fit sight is maxed out mounted all the way forward it just wont go in there.

Reason sight is so high is that I dont have to drop my head down against the string anymore (no head tilt is a great thing). I place my knuckle under my ear against my jaw and the only place I contact the string is lower corner of my chin. Feels good and I have an AWSOME field of view with both eyes open, right until I pick the spot and place the pin......game over!


----------



## DaddyPaul

Nyles said:


> Reason sight is so high is that I dont have to drop my head down against the string anymore (no head tilt is a great thing). I place my knuckle under my ear against my jaw and the only place I contact the string is lower corner of my chin. Feels good and I have an AWSOME field of view with both eyes open, right until I pick the spot and place the pin......game over!


The sum of which equals a high "peep" height, which in turn means that you have to move your sight head higher to get your settings. I'm tickled you are digging it and keep putting carbon in the air my man! :shade:


----------



## Nyles

Found out today its easier to hit the exact anchor point bringing release and knuckle up from under the chin/jaw ear rather than hopin you hit the spot bringing knuckle in from right to left. Works for me try it! Them arrows went to kissin every shot rather than 2 inch group at 20. I knew where I wanted my anchor point to be I was just having trouble hitting it every time until I came from underneath.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Next two weeks will just be finding my hunting set up for this year. Tried the anchor sight with no peep for the first time and the side to side was great but if I was off it was up or down. Anythoughts on my form issue that would cause that. TY


----------



## Anchor Sight

Anynamewilldo said:


> Next two weeks will just be finding my hunting set up for this year. Tried the anchor sight with no peep for the first time and the side to side was great but if I was off it was up or down. Anythoughts on my form issue that would cause that. TY


Two things come to mind; you may be changing the pressure of your grip forward or back. If you shoot out of a V style grip, the slightest change down or up will have an affect. The other thing is, you may be taking a little longer to release the arrow being new to the Anchor Sight and this can cause the string to creep forward causing the same effect which is a change in your draw length or draw pressure.

I changed my grip because of the inconsistency of up and down shots and started using the grip seen on the video by Larry Wise. This is the link:

http://www.bowtube.com/c/3/Archery_Tips/


----------



## Nyles

I had that going on a lil, So I stopped finding my anchor point from the side started bringing it up from the bottom worked well. I also stopped shooting the dot side of my block and went to the vitals and focused on the spot instead of the pin......groups got tight!

AS will make you practice your form.


----------



## Anchor Sight

helix33 said:


> There are a few TV hunting personalities that use and endorse the Anchor Sight, not that it matters. Jay Gregory, Mitch Hagen, and Keith Beam all use and endorse it. As far as competition shooters I'm not sure on that. You would have to ask Lynn the owner and inventor of the anchor sight on that one.


I think there are now over 25 video shooter using the Anchor Sight and there is a new show coming soon featuring some professional athletes that have not been affiliated with archery in the past, so it will be interesting to see how well they do. I forget the name of the show but you will see the heavy weight champ of Ultimate Fighting, Base Ball players and others. They are not paid to use the Anchor Sight but were given one to test out and I think you will see the AS on all their bows. I will have to ask my son about the name of the new show, I think I know but don't want to miss-speak or miss-spell someones name.

As far as competition shooters are concerned; I would be surprised to see any of the established shooters using the Anchor Sight because they have to much time invested in their shooting style to change but I feel the young guns that started out using the AS. will eventually show up.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

still love mine...feels way more natural to me..I settle and get on target much faster with mine also..


----------



## seatec

The more I use mine the better I like it, getting easier to hold the ball in the center, I was holding the bow to tight before now I open my hand. Wayne


----------



## Bobber 1

*anchor sight*

got mine set up in less than 10 minitues. was shooting without peep anway. took care or my all over makes you keep bow right. best money I spent . THANKS FOR A GREET PRODUCT. BOB FROM MICHIGAN:smile:


----------



## carlosii

I have a used one for sale. $45+$3.50 for mailing.
PM me.


----------



## wiggles1522

Ok, after reading how much everyone likes the AS over the other "no peep" products, I am going to get one.

Is the aluminum version worth the extra money over the other version?

I am a huge fan of spend more now to get a better product.

Also, I shoot right handed but left eye dominate and have to close my left eye to shoot with a peep, can the AS help me shoot with both eyes open?


----------



## helix33

wiggles1522 said:


> Ok, after reading how much everyone likes the AS over the other "no peep" products, I am going to get one.
> 
> Is the aluminum version worth the extra money over the other version?
> 
> I am a huge fan of spend more now to get a better product.
> 
> Also, I shoot right handed but left eye dominate and have to close my left eye to shoot with a peep, can the AS help me shoot with both eyes open?


There is no difference in the way the 2 different models work. One is made of ABS and one is aluminum and the looks of the 2 are the only difference and Yes it should be a great help to you.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Unk Bond

helix33 said:


> ttt




Well i will 2nd that -----------> t t t


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Think I got it set up perfect for me for hunting. Kept the peep. Think I have the 5/16 peep but fits the housing great. Then I got the AS on the sight side of riser above it and when Im anchored and looking through peep I can look through the string split above the peep and see the AS perfectly. Think Im going to like that.


----------



## Unk Bond

Anynamewilldo said:


> Think I got it set up perfect for me for hunting. Kept the peep. Think I have the 5/16 peep but fits the housing great. Then I got the AS on the sight side of riser above it and when Im anchored and looking through peep I can look through the string split above the peep and see the AS perfectly. Think Im going to like that.


Hello
Thats my way, for target shooting. I don't even use a level.
My Anchor sight is lower than my peep. But both are in line.  Later


----------



## DaddyPaul

Some of my buds are finally seeing the light. I think I've convinced 5 of them just in the past month or so to try out the Anchor Sight after explaining to them how it works and showing them you can shoot really well with one.


----------



## Unk Bond

DaddyPaul said:


> Some of my buds are finally seeing the light. I think I've convinced 5 of them just in the past month or so to try out the Anchor Sight after explaining to them how it works and showing them you can shoot really well with one.


---------------------------------
U are so right. 
I know what you mean.  They are just plain set in there ways. One needs to be open minded in archery.Who knows.

When these target archers.  wake up. And realize the Anchor Sight is one of the finest devices to check ones bow hand tork. Before making the shot. [Later


----------



## O'Gnaw

It's only @ 23' and 56#; and I'm barely beyond shooting blind bale to get form down - but here's today's best group as I get comfortable with my AS on a Boar'd Predator Stealth:










My view:










Perspective:










I know, I have a very long ways to go, but IMO the AS does wonders for building form. I shot this group without the HHA OL3000 attached, as it felt like I was trying to learn too much all at once - so, I simplified the bow's setup (her name's Charlie, btw) and I think I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## Unk Bond

O'Gnaw said:


> It's only @ 23' and 56#; and I'm barely beyond shooting blind bale to get form down - but here's today's best group as I get comfortable with my AS on a Boar'd Predator Stealth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have a very long ways to go, but IMO the AS does wonders for building form. I shot this group without the HHA OL3000 attached, as it felt like I was trying to learn too much all at once - so, I simplified the bow's setup (her name's Charlie, btw) and I think I'm getting the hang of it.


--------------------

Hello
Looking good :shade: :thumbs_up

If you are relaxed ,and your anchor feels good.
Then read your arrows .They are talking to you. 
They want you to move your sight down. And to the right.


----------



## SAMMYR337

the anchor sight is an awesome tool might have to exsperiment a little to find the right spot on your bow but once you do and get everything set you will like .


----------



## KingOfAllThings

Jeez I haven't seen this much product pimpage since back in the day when Golden Key used to hand out sponsorships to any idiot with a keyboard.

I am sure this is a good product. I have been satisfied with my Timberline No-Peep for a few years. If this works the same and is easier to set up I am sure it's good...

It would just be nice to see it less pimpified.


----------



## helix33

KingOfAllThings said:


> Jeez I haven't seen this much product pimpage since back in the day when Golden Key used to hand out sponsorships to any idiot with a keyboard.
> 
> I am sure this is a good product. I have been satisfied with my Timberline No-Peep for a few years. If this works the same and is easier to set up I am sure it's good...
> 
> It would just be nice to see it less pimpified.


If people don't talk about a product how is anyone going to know about it? Sorry that you consider the posts on here as such but there are no paid sponsors on this post as far as I know. We are just a bunch of very satisfied customers trying to get the word out about this great product. This site is about archers helping archers isn't it?


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## cmherrmann

None of us are pro staff or anything like that for Archery Innovations. We are just guys who like , no love the AS and try to help others who are just starting to use it or thinking about trying it. 

Yes it is similar to the No Peep but in mine and many others opinions much better and easier to work with.


----------



## Unk Bond

KingOfAllThings said:


> Jeez I haven't seen this much product pimpage since back in the day when Golden Key used to hand out sponsorships to any idiot with a keyboard.
> 
> I am sure this is a good product. I have been satisfied with my Timberline No-Peep for a few years. If this works the same and is easier to set up I am sure it's good...
> 
> It would just be nice to see it less pimpified.


----------------------------

First off your choice words like pimpified. Your statement post of a product being pimpified.
Relates to posters here on this thread as being PIMPS.

Coming from some one who took a knife to remove his bow string from his compound,with out a bow press. And intern though he could use and found a $15 re curve stringer to put a string on a compound. I would think you need to more reading and less sarcasm reply post..


----------



## dudemanh

*Interested in it but have a few questions*

When you use the anchor sight do you align the anchor sight with your sight pins? and does it matter how slow or fast your bow is shooting? I read the entire PDF file on archery innovations website. I'm still kind of confused.


----------



## cptleo1

The AS sits out of the way of your sights.

You just glance at it and it tells you if your form is good to go.

Still have to use your sights to aim with.

It does not matter how fast your bow is.

It is worth every penny.


----------



## DaddyPaul

cptleo1 said:


> The AS sits out of the way of your sights.
> 
> You just glance at it and it tells you if your form is good to go.
> 
> Still have to use your sights to aim with.
> 
> It does not matter how fast your bow is.
> 
> It is worth every penny.


X2

The Anchor Sight and B-Stinger are probably the only two accessories I refuse to part with on my bow. Heck I'd change bow brands before I'd consider losing my Anchor Sight(s).


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## deer man

*sight*

i shot this for 1 season before my shoulder got bad.was a great reference point,i shot extremely well using it,and worked great in low light also.i could see it much better than no peep


----------



## helix33

Heres a picture of the Anchor Sight mounted on my PSE XForce Omen with an HHA Slider. This was a little tricky but it works great. I actually had to turn the mounting bracket facing upward and adjust the scope head height up to the next to highest position on the HHA to get the anchor sight to mount in the front and still give me enough clearance and be out of the way of my HHA slider. 
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## helix33

Other side view.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## goatranch

I just learned of the Anchor Sight via the Double Bull DVD. Skeptical at first but makes sense. Gonna try one.


----------



## Unk Bond

goatranch said:


> I just learned of the Anchor Sight via the Double Bull DVD. Skeptical at first but makes sense. Gonna try one.





You made a wise choice. 
If you need any help. Just shout out. Thats what we are here for. [ Later


----------



## cmherrmann

helix33 said:


> Heres a picture of the Anchor Sight mounted on my PSE XForce Omen with an HHA Slider. This was a little tricky but it works great. I actually had to turn the mounting bracket facing upward and adjust the scope head height up to the next to highest position on the HHA to get the anchor sight to mount in the front and still give me enough clearance and be out of the way of my HHA slider.
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I wish HHA would make a longer sight bar, it would make it much easier to mount the Anchor Sight on the front of the riser. Looks good!!!


----------



## xxclaro

I let my buddy shoot my bow with the anchor sight, and he went right out and bought one. I helped him set it up in about 15 minutes and he was out shooting dead on at 30 yards right away. I love it because my left eye is dominant but I shoot Rh, so have to squint/close one eye. Removing the peep really opens up my field of view.


----------



## Arkapig

Getting an Anchor Sight is the best thing I've done in Archery. Never knew shooting a bow could be so enjoyable.

I will absolutely NEVER use a peep again. My field of view is night and day different, I anchor WHERE IT FEELS COMFORTABLE TO ME, and my groups are better and more consistent. Can't even begin to describe how enjoyable it is using the Anchor Sight.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

just had a guy coem buy and pick up a new bow and was telling me he has a hard time seeing his pins even with his glasses on..I immediately told him to try it without a peep and he said the difference was night and day..well from there I bolted up a anchor sight and he went to shooting and was stacking them in the X in no time..he told that a 40yd group that he shot in front of me was actually what his 20yd group use to look like..so another benefit is being able to see your pins better....still loving this little thing more and more every day..


----------



## TangSooDoMan

KingOfAllThings said:


> Jeez I haven't seen this much product pimpage since back in the day when Golden Key used to hand out sponsorships to any idiot with a keyboard.
> 
> I am sure this is a good product. I have been satisfied with my Timberline No-Peep for a few years. If this works the same and is easier to set up I am sure it's good...
> 
> It would just be nice to see it less pimpified.


Hello King of all Butt Licks, if talking about a product that does everything as advertised and you are very happy with is pimping it, than so be it. I think it's more like talking about how greatful you are that you have found something that works so well, that you want to share it with everyone. If you don't like reading about it, then stop reading the post for it. :zip:


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

here is the anchor sight on my new Dream season uf..I like it better behind the riser for some reason and on the omen you have to go in front..but I find myself buying bows to fit my anchor sight...lol

this has a sword centurion


----------



## helix33

Breathn said:


> here is the anchor sight on my new Dream season uf..I like it better behind the riser for some reason and on the omen you have to go in front..but I find myself buying bows to fit my anchor sight...lol
> 
> this has a sword centurion


Looks Sweet John. I agree I like it mounted behind the riser much better also. I'll post up some pics of my new Dream Season UF later tonight.


----------



## Arkapig

My Dren w/an Anchor Sight installed:


----------



## helix33

Arkapigdiesel said:


> My Dren w/an Anchor Sight installed:


Looks sweet.


----------



## Infinitey

I only read the first few pages but how do these work with sights like sure-loc or shibuya (long single pin adjustables). just curious to know if they get in the way of those.
And another question: the peep basically splits the string allowing you to see through it, by removing the peep do you guys change your anchor to allow our eye to look around the string? or what do you do?
Im thinking of getting one later, Thanks guys, Tyler


----------



## BBMF

*Im in love..*

Just got my Alloy Anchor Sight, couldn't be happier..Great quality..


----------



## DernHumpus

Infinitey said:


> I only read the first few pages but how do these work with sights like sure-loc or shibuya (long single pin adjustables). just curious to know if they get in the way of those.
> And another question: the peep basically splits the string allowing you to see through it, by removing the peep do you guys change your anchor to allow our eye to look around the string? or what do you do?
> Im thinking of getting one later, Thanks guys, Tyler



I don't imagine youd have problems with the adjustable single pin sight. Just make sure you mount the anchor sight out of the way. 

You have to change your anchor a bit. The hardest part for me was getting used to looking around the string rather than "through" it.


----------



## Anchor Sight

You have to change your anchor a bit. The hardest part for me was getting used to looking around the string rather than "through" it.[/QUOTE said:


> There are those few that actually have a natural anchor point with their eye behind the string (less than 4% of users) and for them we recommend using a string splitter, it allows enough string opening so that you get full view of the target but still rely on the Anchor Sight for an accurate shot. Even if the String Splitter twists a little it will not affect the shot.


----------



## williamskg6

*I was just about to ask that...*

I was just about to post a question asking whether you use a different anchor point. If I use the same anchor point (string on my nose), then the string will be in the way of the pins.

So, to be clear, most Anchor Sight users use an anchor point that allows them to see past the string, correct?

Gotta get one of these things to try. I HATE the peep I've got.


----------



## Anchor Sight

williamskg6 said:


> I was just about to post a question asking whether you use a different anchor point. If I use the same anchor point (string on my nose), then the string will be in the way of the pins.
> 
> So, to be clear, most Anchor Sight users use an anchor point that allows them to see past the string, correct?
> 
> Gotta get one of these things to try. I HATE the peep I've got.


Yes, that is correct. You can use an anchor point that is natural for you. Have you ever shot a recurve? If you did you didn't have your eye behind the string and that is what you can do...and be as accurate as using a peep in hunting situations, some will argue that you will be more accurate using the Anchor Sight which makes sense because the Anchor Sight gives you a lot more information before the shot is released. Go to the website and see what Gene Hobbs did on a recent hunt. He was on the pro shooting circuit for a number of years.

Just go out and start shooting without using your peep and sight your front sight on target. Shoot until you have found that perfect anchor point then realize you can shoot that way accurately with an Anchor Sight. 

There is a 30 day money back for any reason, you only pay the $3. to ship it back and we don't get many returns...And it comes in a re-usable box.


----------



## gbarber91

Hey guys, I've had great success so far with my HHA slider. Do any of you use the various ticks in the reticle of the anchor sight to shoot at various differences in yards? It seems like that'd be a great way to not have to adjust the HHA slider in the heat of the moment. Just seeing if any of you use this method.

These anchor sights are amazing.... I'll never buy a peep again. Every little mistake in form consistency is magnified. Love it.


----------



## DonsHarley

Thats exactly what there there for


----------



## Anchor Sight

gbarber91 said:


> Hey guys, I've had great success so far with my HHA slider. Do any of you use the various ticks in the reticle of the anchor sight to shoot at various differences in yards? It seems like that'd be a great way to not have to adjust the HHA slider in the heat of the moment. Just seeing if any of you use this method.
> 
> These anchor sights are amazing.... I'll never buy a peep again. Every little mistake in form consistency is magnified. Love it.


You can easily range out to 40 yards without moving your anchor point. It's the same principle as taking a full bead with an open rifle sight, a slight tilt up in eye position and the dot will go up and so will your arrow. Start shooting at the lower half of your target using your 20 pin then put the dot in the 12 o'clock of the red circle and watch your group go higher, keep raising the dot until you get the idea, then it's just a matter of stepping back and using this method at 30 yards then forty.

You can also have any combination of pins sighted in with the dot in the circle and range out from each pin. e.g. use the 20 and range out to 30-40, use your 50 and range to 60 and 70. If you have arrows drifting right or left at the longer ranges you need to adjust the vertical line of the cross hair so it is exactly parallel with your bow string. Drifting to the right...turn the sight tube clockwise...Very small amounts. And have fun shooting!


----------



## helix33

tttlll77 said:


> You can easily range out to 40 yards without moving your anchor point. It's the same principle as taking a full bead with an open rifle sight, a slight tilt up in eye position and the dot will go up and so will your arrow. Start shooting at the lower half of your target using your 20 pin then put the dot in the 12 o'clock of the red circle and watch your group go higher, keep raising the dot until you get the idea, then it's just a matter of stepping back and using this method at 30 yards then forty.
> 
> You can also have any combination of pins sighted in with the dot in the circle and range out from each pin. e.g. use the 20 and range out to 30-40, use your 50 and range to 60 and 70. If you have arrows drifting right or left at the longer ranges you need to adjust the vertical line of the cross hair so it is exactly parallel with your bow string. Drifting to the right...turn the sight tube clockwise...Very small amounts. And have fun shooting!


I've tried this a little bit while target shooting and I'm sure with a little practice this would become second nature and quite easy to do in the field if need be.


----------



## deer man

*sight*

i shot the anchor sight for 2 years before i can no longer shoot my bow.a great hunting addition to your set up.was shooting very good with this set up.and its great not to have to use the peep sight.also works in low light well when hunting.any one thinking of trying this out,cant go wrong,JIM


----------



## BoonerToon

ill keep my peep :zip:


----------



## Huaco

BoonerToon said:


> ill keep my peep :zip:


That sure is a constructive comment you posted there! :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

BoonerToon said:


> ill keep my peep :zip:


I guess you will also keep the hand tork to.


----------



## cmherrmann

BoonerToon said:


> ill keep my peep :zip:


Some people don't like them or don't put in enough time to get used to it, to each their own. 

I personally love it and would not shoot without an Anchor Sight.


----------



## MACON COUNTY

shame on me if this was covered, i am to impatient to read the last two years of Q&A's. what makes this superior to the Timberline no-peep? I am rigging a new bow and about to purchace a timberline no-peep for about $20.00 less. I have used them for years. I would like a good argument for this product over the no-peep.

thanks


----------



## pickwickangler

The difference in the anchor sight and the no peep are the anchor sight is bigger which makes it easier to see and has a windage and elevation adjustment to fine tune it to your anchor.


----------



## Unk Bond

MACON COUNTY said:


> shame on me if this was covered, i am to impatient to read the last two years of Q&A's. what makes this superior to the Timberline no-peep? I am rigging a new bow and about to purchase a timberline no-peep for about $20.00 less. I have used them for years. I would like a good argument for this product over the no-peep.
> 
> thanks


------------------------No argument from me here .Just my honest opinion. And you how that goes. 

Hello
The first thing, i think stands out to me .Is the Vertical and Horizontal cross hair lines, the Anchor sight has. It allows you to set the vertical line with the plumb string of the bow.
Meaning you place the bow in a bow jig. Level the string of the bow to be vertical level. Now turn the vertical line of the Anchor sight to match. After this is accomplished. Your Anchor sight horizontal line has now become level.


2nd thing i found a difference between the two. And may i say i have a 1 No Peep laying in my release door. And 3 Anchor sights .

Is when i went to adjust the No peep. It seemed, i would get one adjustment set. And while adjusting another bolt. My first adjustment would change. Not the case with the Anchor sight. It has a cap bolt to hold a bolt you are adjusting in place. While proceeding to another adjustment.

3rd. Also i might point out, one can change the size of the dot in the circle. By rotating the clear front tube of the Anchor sight.

4th. Viewing would be my 4th. difference.

5th, one can move dot from the circle in a vertical movement to change the elevation of his shot. If one chooses.


I might add i own 3 of the plastic models. And i have had them for a very long time. No problems. The newer ones i feel work no better. [ Later


----------



## MACON COUNTY

thanks for your response. I have used the no-peep for along time, I really like the concept. I will admit getting the no peep lined up on initial setup is challenging and impossible without a helper. I may give the anchor a spin this time.


----------



## cmherrmann

Unk Bond said:


> ------------------------No argument from me here .Just my honest opinion. And you how that goes.
> 
> Hello
> The first thing, i think stands out to me .Is the Vertical and Horizontal cross hair lines, the Anchor sight has. It allows you to set the vertical line with the plumb string of the bow.
> Meaning you place the bow in a bow jig. Level the string of the bow to be vertical level. Now turn the vertical line of the Anchor sight to match. After this is accomplished. Your Anchor sight horizontal line has now become level.
> 
> 
> 2nd thing i found a difference between the two. And may i say i have a 1 No Peep laying in my release door. And 3 Anchor sights .
> 
> Is when i went to adjust the No peep. It seemed, i would get one adjustment set. And while adjusting another bolt. My first adjustment would change. Not the case with the Anchor sight. It has a cap bolt to hold a bolt you are adjusting in place. While proceeding to another adjustment.
> 
> 3rd. Also i might point out, one can change the size of the dot in the circle. By rotating the clear front tube of the Anchor sight.
> 
> 4th. Viewing would be my 4th. difference.
> 
> 5th, one can move dot from the circle in a vertical movement to change the elevation of his shot. If one chooses.
> 
> 
> I might add i own 3 of the plastic models. And i have had them for a very long time. No problems. The newer ones i feel work no better. [ Later


I have to agree with Unk 100% he hit just about every point, not sure if the no peep has the glow in the dark illumination or not but the Anchor sight does, helps in those low light conditions. Setup is super easy all by your self.

I think they are both good products but IMHO the Advantages of the Anchor Sight make it well worth the extra few $, plus Lynn the owner is a great guy that will help with any questions you might have.


----------



## NC Robin Hood

Hi guys. I just ordered the Anchor Sight. I've only really shot longbows before now. I've never used a peep sight and hope that might work to my advantage with the Anchor Sight. In other words, I don't have to "unlearn" using the peep. I'll keep my experiences posted so maybe some of the other "new guys" can use this info.

Jim


----------



## Unk Bond

NC Robin Hood said:


> Hi guys. I just ordered the Anchor Sight. I've only really shot longbows before now. I've never used a peep sight and hope that might work to my advantage with the Anchor Sight. In other words, I don't have to "unlearn" using the peep. I'll keep my experiences posted so maybe some of the other "new guys" can use this info.
> 
> Jim


**********************
Hello Jim
Yesterday i set up a 08 Hoyt Ultra Elite with one of my Anchor sights.

For me i mount the Anchor sight to the bracket first, using the 3 brass washers..
Then mount the bracket to my riser. Leaving the 2 riser bolts lightly snugged up.

Then i slowly move the Anchor bracket up or down to bring the dot in, or very close to being in the circle. In the vertical position. And use the Anchor Sight bolt, to minute the adjustment for my vertical position of the dot in the circle.

Then i proceed to the Hormonal movement of the dot.Generally its a very small amount one needs to adjust the hormonal movement of the dot.

One needs to move the bracket and so on. To eliminate the use of turning the Anchor Sight bolts to much. They are used more to fine tune the movement of the dot. Once set to your natural anchor. [ If you need any help, we are here for you. Just shout out.
[ Later


----------



## NC Robin Hood

Thanks for the support Unk. I'm sure I'll be leaning on your experience as well as several others! This "compound bow" stuff is a little daunting to me, but it sure is fun!


----------



## Unk Bond

NC Robin Hood said:


> Thanks for the support Unk. I'm sure I'll be leaning on your experience as well as several others! This "compound bow" stuff is a little daunting to me, but it sure is fun!


Fun is what its all about. I went to spell check for Horizontal spelling.Must have miss read it .ha ha.


----------



## NC Robin Hood

I saw the "hormonal" but I just thought you had met my "better half"...hehe


----------



## ArmyArcher63

WOW!! This sounds like a great idea. My new General should be arriving within the next week or two and I'm thinking that it would be better to start off my archery career with this sight then to switch up later. Thanks for al the info. :set1_draught2:


----------



## Unk Bond

New2theGame44 said:


> WOW!! This sounds like a great idea. My new General should be arriving within the next week or two and I'm thinking that it would be better to start off my archery career with this sight then to switch up later. Thanks for al the info. :set1_draught2:


****************

They work great. I would feel naked with out mine  for targets.  And for hunting, they can't be beat,for low light and dead on shots. [ Later


----------



## NC Robin Hood

New2theGame44 said:


> WOW!! This sounds like a great idea. My new General should be arriving within the next week or two and I'm thinking that it would be better to start off my archery career with this sight then to switch up later. Thanks for al the info. :set1_draught2:


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## tko415

So just to clear things up for myself. This anchor sight works with a regular sight correct and not by itself? Is this use to substitute a peep sight? Just wondering. 

Thanks.


----------



## Unk Bond

tko415 said:


> So just to clear things up for myself. This anchor sight works with a regular sight correct and not by itself? Is this use to substitute a peep sight? Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks.


*********************

Quote = This anchor sight works with a regular sight correct and not by itself?
-----
Reply = it works for finding ones natural relaxed anchor point.
Now it can be used with any sight since it has no relationship or bearing to a sight. [ Later

I have found for me. Its also a great device to set the position and pressure of ones bow hand. When setting the Anchor Sight dot in the horizontal position of the circle.

************

Quote = Is this use to substitute a peep sight? Just wondering. 


Reply = It it used by most to substitute for a peep sight. And that was the designers first thoughts when he designed it , I would say.But it also can be used in conjunction with a peep or a separation of the bow string.

For 2 years i shot right handed and aimed with my left eye. It was a god sent for me that it came along, at my age. And could still stay with my favorite sport.

I now shoot right handed and aim with my right eye. And have found not only dose it locate your consistent anchor point. But it will show the least bit of bow hand tork , when one places his bow hand in the bow grip. [ Later


----------



## za_boy

I'd like to buy a Boss Hogg or a Tommy Hogg sight and like to mount my AS on the front side of the riser. Will I be able to do a front mount with either sight? Can anyone show me pics of their setup?

Thanks


----------



## No-Limit

To the anchor sight guy:

I just registered w/ this archery talk website while trying to find info regarding the anchor sight. I had to let a big buck walk Friday night when my peep sight turned sideways in my string (first time it's ever done that, with hundreds of practice shots w/ the bow, go figure!). It was enough for me to do away with the peep all together though. 

I've researched your product and it seems like the best alternative to the traditional peep sight that I've found. However, I saw a post in the classified section where a guy was selling a used one. His reason for selling is that the sight wouldn't work with his PSE Firestorm Lite. Do you know if this is a problem with that type of bow? The reason I ask is because that is the same model bow I would be installing it on. Man, I sure hope it's not a recurring problem with that particular bow...otherwise I'll have to buy a different one! I'm not going back to the peep. 

This is his exact quote, just so you have all the info:

"I have a like new Anchor Sight (Aluminum) for sale, they work great but bought a different bow and it will not fit my window is to short (its an old PSE Firestorm Lite)..."

Any/all info would be helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## No-Limit

Also, if you'd rather send me a PM, that's fine. However, I couldn't send you one because I didn't have 2 posts yet. So, here is my 2nd official post. My PM box should now be open for business.

Thanks again man.
No-Limit


----------



## cmherrmann

No-Limit said:


> To the anchor sight guy:
> 
> I just registered w/ this archery talk website while trying to find info regarding the anchor sight. I had to let a big buck walk Friday night when my peep sight turned sideways in my string (first time it's ever done that, with hundreds of practice shots w/ the bow, go figure!). It was enough for me to do away with the peep all together though.
> 
> I've researched your product and it seems like the best alternative to the traditional peep sight that I've found. However, I saw a post in the classified section where a guy was selling a used one. His reason for selling is that the sight wouldn't work with his PSE Firestorm Lite. Do you know if this is a problem with that type of bow? The reason I ask is because that is the same model bow I would be installing it on. Man, I sure hope it's not a recurring problem with that particular bow...otherwise I'll have to buy a different one! I'm not going back to the peep.
> 
> This is his exact quote, just so you have all the info:
> 
> "I have a like new Anchor Sight (Aluminum) for sale, they work great but bought a different bow and it will not fit my window is to short (its an old PSE Firestorm Lite)..."
> 
> Any/all info would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks!




I do not know why it would not work with his bow, the only problem that I have seen with the Anchor Sight is if you want to mount it on the side of the riser opposite the shooter and the sight that you are using has too short of a mounting bracket. That would not leave enough room for the anchor sight to fit between the riser and the sight housing/scope. 

There are tons of pictures in this thread of the AS mounted on bows. You need about 3" between the riser and the sight housing/scope to mount the AS on the front side (opposite the shooter) of the riser. A lot of people mount it on the back side also and that works just fine. 

If you have any questions about it working on you bow contact Lynn the owner of the company on here or at this number/website. Lynn is a great guy and will help you out.

http://www.archeryinnovations.com/



Archery Innovations
625 Cleveland AVE SW
McIntosh, MN 56556

218 563 2800


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

I really like the fact that I know at last light if I get a shot situation that I can rest assured and be confident that when I draw my bow that I can put my sight pin on the animal and my impact point will be where I was aiming at as long as my distance was correct. This is because I could see the Anchor Sight as I was aiming and I know that if the dot is in the circle I'm anchored exactly the way I was when I sighted the bow in. My confidence level is to the point of not even thinking about the situation but just reacting to the situation, my ability to make the shot becomes a fact in my mind because I know I can trust my equipment from the thousands of practice shots I've taken. Confidence in your equipment and the shot are a large part of success in any sport or activity. If your confident that you can accomplish something it takes a tremendous amount of fatigue and pressure off of you. That's another reason I endorse the Anchor Sight.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Andrew/TX

*Installing my anchor sight...*

Do most of you guys who use the Anchor Sight use it with both eyes open or do you close one eye?

I am trying to install my AS, but am having a little trouble seeing the dot consistently. It almost looks as if the AS is pointing (aiming) at my right shoulder. Should I use the micro-adjustments to fix this? If it stays this way, I think my right eye (dominant eye) would have to be on the right side of the string to be able to see the black dot.

If there are some posts with instructions on how to set the AS up correctly, I would love to read them, so point me in the right direction.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Andrew/TX

Just a follow-up comment to my question...

It is entirely possible that I am doing something completely wrong.

Any suggestions would be welcome.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Infinitey

Why dont I see any pros using this tool? It seems so flawless, im ready to get one but before I give it the green light I wanna hear some cons.
Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## wicked1Joe

Infinitey said:


> Why dont I see any pros using this tool? It seems so flawless, im ready to get one but before I give it the green light I wanna hear some cons.
> Any info is greatly appreciated


same here....use a hindsight now


----------



## cmherrmann

Andrew/TX said:


> Do most of you guys who use the Anchor Sight use it with both eyes open or do you close one eye?
> 
> I am trying to install my AS, but am having a little trouble seeing the dot consistently. It almost looks as if the AS is pointing (aiming) at my right shoulder. Should I use the micro-adjustments to fix this? If it stays this way, I think my right eye (dominant eye) would have to be on the right side of the string to be able to see the black dot.
> 
> If there are some posts with instructions on how to set the AS up correctly, I would love to read them, so point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrew



Andrew,

Here is what you need to do, after mounting the anchor sight hold the bow at arms length like you have it drawn back but do not draw it. Doing this get the AS adjusted so that it is close. 

Now with an arrow nocked and in a safe place close your eyes and draw the bow and anchor in your natural comfortable anchor. Open your eye or eyes which ever way you shoot. Now you need to adjust the As to your natural anchor.

You may have to adjust your anchor point a little bit to see around the string. I look just to the left of the string (right hand shooter) with one eye open. I cannot shoot with both eyes open or I will see two pins. 

So yes you need to use the micro adjustment to get it where you are comfortable.


Why you do not see Pros using it, good question. I believe there are a few pro hunters that use it but also I think part of the problem is it is difficult to get people that make a living doing something to change what works for them. I also think that it could be marketed more toward the pros but has not been pushed in that direction. 

You have nothing to loose by trying it, they have a money back guarantee and all it will cost you is about $1.50 to mail it back if you are not happy with it.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello
Post 785 might be of help to you. Or dig into this thread and read more.

For as pro's goes. For the most part. They use a power sight Len's. Intern they use a peep Len's. To clear the front sight lens up for indoor shooting
Now that being said. They haven't took time, to see or try the Anchor Sight.
to find out what great value it has, for aligning ones form, with ones anchor point. And to add to that. Locating ones bow hand on the bow grip straight, to make the shot, with less hand tork.

There is no reason a Anchor Sight can't work with out a peep, or in conjunction with a peep and a Len's sight. I do it ever day.Weather permitting. [ Later

Ps a picture of your set up. Might help us to help you.


----------



## Andrew/TX

cmherrmann said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Here is what you need to do, after mounting the anchor sight hold the bow at arms length like you have it drawn back but do not draw it. Doing this get the AS adjusted so that it is close.
> 
> Now with an arrow nocked and in a safe place close your eyes and draw the bow and anchor in your natural comfortable anchor. Open your eye or eyes which ever way you shoot. Now you need to adjust the As to your natural anchor.
> 
> You may have to adjust your anchor point a little bit to see around the string. I look just to the left of the string (right hand shooter) with one eye open. I cannot shoot with both eyes open or I will see two pins.
> 
> So yes you need to use the micro adjustment to get it where you are comfortable.
> 
> 
> Thank You!!! Took me about 5 minutes to get the black dot in the middle every time! Now I can see with my dominant eye (right) or with both eyes open.
> 
> I haven't been able to shoot yet, but am looking forward to getting some shots in tomorrow (fingers crossed). I am excited about losing the peep!
> 
> Thanks again, and I'll keep you guys posted as to my progress with the AS.
> 
> God bless,
> Andrew


----------



## Andrew/TX

Got to shoot a little bit on Thursday. Took me about 6 shots to start slappin' arrows...readjusted to put the group in the bullseye...and almost robinhooded! Love the Anchor Sight!


----------



## helix33

Andrew/TX said:


> Got to shoot a little bit on Thursday. Took me about 6 shots to start slappin' arrows...readjusted to put the group in the bullseye...and almost robinhooded! Love the Anchor Sight!


Welcome to the Anchor Sight Nation!


----------



## cmherrmann

Andrew/TX said:


> Got to shoot a little bit on Thursday. Took me about 6 shots to start slappin' arrows...readjusted to put the group in the bullseye...and almost robinhooded! Love the Anchor Sight!



Good to see you got a chance to shoot with it. Once you get it dialed in and shoot for a couple of days it will become second nature and all you will need to do is peek at it for a brief instant to make sure you are anchored properly. 


If you have any other questions feel free to post here or PM me.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Perceval

anchor sight is now available in france .....so i'll order one with a lethalweapon sight , i was always interested in that product :teeth: , i am using a vitalgear hollowpino and i like it , i will never use a peep again ! it's a thing of the past . 
i forgot what was peep rotation .
i forgot what was worrying about loosing speed .
i can see what is around the target , drastically improve situation awareness IMHO


----------



## Huaco

Anybody see "Wild America" on Outdoor Chanel tonight? There was an 11 year old boy that shot his first buck with a bow. He was rigged up with a matthews mustang and had an Anchor Sight on that bad boy! The kid took full draw and got on the deer and loosed the arrow fast and accurately. 

They even had an entire segment describing his setup and did not say anything about the AS... :sad: I wish they would have mentioned it.


----------



## borstar1

*anchor sight noise*

I've tried shooting mine, I like it but it makes a fairly loud clank when shooting. I guess the metal frame vibrates on the bow riser when shot? Anyone else have this problem or know how I can fix it?


----------



## helix33

borstar1 said:


> I've tried shooting mine, I like it but it makes a fairly loud clank when shooting. I guess the metal frame vibrates on the bow riser when shot? Anyone else have this problem or know how I can fix it?


Tighten the set screws.


----------



## GroundhogCK

Just joined the "Freedom from Peep Sights" club yesterday for the first time... I'm officially "Anchor Sighted" and shooting better than ever... Fist-sized groups at 40 yards, and shot just after dark in the yard last night from 30 yards using my pin light and shooting at a 1 inch glowing circle on the target; 3 arrows into it I couldn't see the glowing any more... I can't believe the performance of the Anchor Sight -- I don't know why I didn't try this out when I first learned about it over a year ago. There's NO going back now. I can't believe how clearly I can see the target I'm aiming at now, and how clear my pin is now that the peep is gone... I've got 20/15 vision, but I've never been able to see this well while shooting. Glancing at the Anchor Sight for pre-shot reference is already second nature to me. What an awesome archery tool. 

Fantastic product, and thank you to Lynn for the great pre and post-sale consultation and advice to get me up and running -- I'm sure you guys all know this already, but he's really got something great going here! Can't wait to go hunt with this thing tomorrow morning, and to my next round of 3d. It's gonna be lights out!

Thanks again Lynn!

Chad


----------



## cmherrmann

borstar1 said:


> I've tried shooting mine, I like it but it makes a fairly loud clank when shooting. I guess the metal frame vibrates on the bow riser when shot? Anyone else have this problem or know how I can fix it?



I take it you have the mounting plate between your sight and the riser? Make sure all of the screws are tight and if it still has a little buzz you can do what I did. 

I did not do it because of noise but to keep from possibly marring the finish on my bow. Go to Walmart and in the craft section buy a sheet of the felt, it has one side that is sticky. It comes in Black and I put it on both sides of the AS mounting bracket.


----------



## MNDan

I had this same problem with mine & had to add the felt along the entire length of the overlap between the Anchor sight and my Spot Hogg to quiet it. This is how I have mine setup.


----------



## helix33

cmherrmann said:


> I take it you have the mounting plate between your sight and the riser? Make sure all of the screws are tight and if it still has a little buzz you can do what I did.
> 
> I did not do it because of noise but to keep from possibly marring the finish on my bow. Go to Walmart and in the craft section buy a sheet of the felt, it has one side that is sticky. It comes in Black and I put it on both sides of the AS mounting bracket.


I've never noticed this on the many bows I mounted the Anchor sight to, but this is a Great Idea.


----------



## cmherrmann

helix33 said:


> I've never noticed this on the many bows I mounted the Anchor sight to, but this is a Great Idea.


Works great and looks good also, I will post a pic tonight.


----------



## Anchor Sight

I had never had a problem until this year when I purchased a used Mach X... It was whisper quiet until I had the poundage reduced by one turn of the limb bolts by the "pro shop" guy I bought it from. While he was adjusting the 8 screws that lock the Limb bolts down I noticed he was having some trouble with one. When I got home the bow was so loud it was totally unusable for hunting and the sound was emanating from my Anchor sight. I inspected the bow and found that the space of one of the two limb bolts (on one limb) were not equal and one was a full turn different than the other. I corrected that so the spaces were equal then noticed one of the set screws to lock the limb bolt was not even there and another adjustment screw was totally stripped. Luckily I had the set screw which was the same size as is used on the Anchor Sight's Sight Tube so I replaced it. Now the bow is quiet again. The point is: 1). Don't assume because you bought a bow from a pro shop you will be treated fairly and 2). The buss sound coming from the Anchor Sight most always starts and is transmitted from your bow.


----------



## Unk Bond

tttlll77 said:


> I had never had a problem until this year when I purchased a used Mach X... It was whisper quiet until I had the poundage reduced by one turn of the limb bolts by the "pro shop" guy I bought it from. While he was adjusting the 8 screws that lock the Limb bolts down I noticed he was having some trouble with one. When I got home the bow was so loud it was totally unusable for hunting and the sound was emanating from my Anchor sight. I inspected the bow and found that the space of one of the two limb bolts (on one limb) were not equal and one was a full turn different than the other. I corrected that so the spaces were equal then noticed one of the set screws to lock the limb bolt was not even there and another adjustment screw was totally stripped. Luckily I had the set screw which was the same size as is used on the Anchor Sight's Sight Tube so I replaced it. Now the bow is quiet again. The point is: 1). Don't assume because you bought a bow from a pro shop you will be treated fairly and 2). The buss sound coming from the Anchor Sight most always starts and is transmitted from your bow.



Your so right. 

I have a AS sight on 3 bows. and one bow, being a different brand. I will haft to say here i have never herd a buz sound. Maybe i need to get my hearing checked.


----------



## Xmaster

helix33 said:


> Put the dot in the circle point your 40 yard pin at where you want to inpact the target and shoot. The Ancher Sight is a reference that tells you that your anchor is correct and that you aren't torquing the bow. It's not a sight that you look through and line up with your existing sight pins. Draw and anchor, glance at the anchor sight for a reference to determin if your anchor is correct and then point your sight pin at the impact point and shoot. This is very easy to master, feels better, is faster in case the circumstance arises and more accurate than a peep.


so you would use this without a peep?


----------



## Unk Bond

Xmaster said:


> so you would use this without a peep?




Quote = = so you would use this without a peep?

Reply = Yep  And never look back.


----------



## HenryPF

Xmaster said:


> so you would use this without a peep?


Actually I use the AS with a peep. I use a very small peep for hunting (1/8" or 3/32") and when it is early morning or late evening I don't have to worry about enought light and use the AS.

I also can see through the peep and the AS normally and use it to correct form.


----------



## Jekel

Great product...
I have been using this sight for months because I had trouble seeing through the different peeps I tried. Now I can shoot with both eyes open with no difficulty. Be sure when you adjust the AS, you hold the bow loose and ensure it is not torqued Won't say how I know this


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

I shot a doe out of a ground blind a week ago and although it was still legal shooting time here in Ohio it was so dark inside the blind that without a lighted sight and the anchor sight glowing after I had charged it with my flashlight for a few seconds I wouldn't have been able to take the shot. I can see my sight pin and anchor sight while in my tree stand well enough without the lighted pin on to shoot up to and even after (although I wouldn't) last legal shooting light. This is a deadly combination for the hunter.


----------



## jodus

*wow*

i put the anchor on my bow 2 days ago, just got back from the shop and my 82nd has never given me that many x's I'M IMPRESSED, thats just my opinion


----------



## helix33

jodus said:


> i put the anchor on my bow 2 days ago, just got back from the shop and my 82nd has never given me that many x's I'M IMPRESSED, thats just my opinion


Welcome aboard.


----------



## wgonfan

So i've been having a problem shooting to the left & I thought I was doing everything right. see this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1057197

After setting up the AS flaws in my form/grip became obvious. I was applying force to my stab with my pinky, after relaxing the pinky my shots moved right on & grouped better than I ever expected. My form is probably still crap & but at least with the AS I'm consistent. I wasn't able to setup to my natural anchor & I'm still having to look through the peep so I probably wont be keep the AS on this bow. I have a Alphaburner on the way so hopefully I'll be able to find a more confortable anchor that will allow me to do away with the peep. 

Thanks anchor sight.


----------



## pdj

I have been using an A.S. on my PSE X-Force SS in conjunction with a Spot Hogg Real Deal for the past couple of years and think it is the best sighting tool available for the bowhunter. Low light is never a problem and quick target aquisition is the norm. I have stated before being able to shoot those "in between" distances one can range using the lines in the A.S. I also hunt instinctual with a recurve making the transition to pins is much easier using the A.S. Having not to worry about peep roatation is a great plus.:thumbs_up


----------



## hunt123

After some encouragement from Helix, I finally installed mine. It's been sitting on my workbench for months. Had to play around with positioning due to my HHA slider and my Limbdriver. Wasn't easy to figure out but finally got it installed.

When I hit my anchor point that I've always used with my peep, the center dot of the AS was directly behind my string. Current anchor point is comfortable and I'm not wanting to change it. So I went to the hardware store and bought 2 small black bushings and 2 longer cap head bolts.

After installing, that brought the AS out away from hiding behind the string and works well.

I kept my peep on and shot at distances up to 50 yds. Would have gone out farther but had to get back to work. I noticed several things. My normal grip was pretty good, very little torquing. However, at 40 & 50 yards, that little bit of torque made a difference. It was so little I couldn't feel it, but the AS showed it up.

I'm keeping the peep on for now, not sure I trust the AS entirely. My groups did seem tighter though. Cutting out that tiny amount of torque made a difference.


----------



## helix33

hunt123 said:


> After some encouragement from Helix, I finally installed mine. It's been sitting on my workbench for months. Had to play around with positioning due to my HHA slider and my Limbdriver. Wasn't easy to figure out but finally got it installed.
> 
> When I hit my anchor point that I've always used with my peep, the center dot of the AS was directly behind my string. Current anchor point is comfortable and I'm not wanting to change it. So I went to the hardware store and bought 2 small black bushings and 2 longer cap head bolts.
> 
> After installing, that brought the AS out away from hiding behind the string and works well.
> 
> I kept my peep on and shot at distances up to 50 yds. Would have gone out farther but had to get back to work. I noticed several things. My normal grip was pretty good, very little torquing. However, at 40 & 50 yards, that little bit of torque made a difference. It was so little I couldn't feel it, but the AS showed it up.
> 
> I'm keeping the peep on for now, not sure I trust the AS entirely. My groups did seem tighter though. Cutting out that tiny amount of torque made a difference.


After you shoot it for awhile you'll learn to trust it. welcome aboard.


----------



## TangSooDoMan

DernHumpus said:


> I don't imagine youd have problems with the adjustable single pin sight. Just make sure you mount the anchor sight out of the way.
> 
> You have to change your anchor a bit. The hardest part for me was getting used to looking around the string rather than "through" it.


I have an anchor sight with a sword centruion and got one for my texonics target sight bow, and there is a bit of a problem. I cannot get the anchor sight high enough so it doesn't cover part of the sight when at the shorter distances on both of these.


----------



## hunt123

TangSooDoMan said:


> I have an anchor sight with a sword centruion and got one for my texonics target sight bow, and there is a bit of a problem. I cannot get the anchor sight high enough so it doesn't cover part of the sight when at the shorter distances on both of these.


I had the same problem on my HHA. I took the mounting bracket and turned it all different kind of ways until something looked possible. Then I held the AS up to the available open holes and worked with that until I figured out how to mount it.


----------



## currentman

*Need help with Katera XL*

HI All, 

I bought the anchor sight after after reading all the great reviews, and now I have an installation issue.

I have a Hoyt Katera XL, with an HHA Optimizer-lite Ultra sight (DS-5019), if I instaal the AS "above", then it blocks the pin at 20 yds, if i install it "below" it blocks the pin at 60 yds:angry:

both installations were to the rear of the riser, due to the build of the sight, it wont mount forward. Are there any Katera shooter's that can help me out?

if all else fails I will ask for refund, but I am hoping that you guys are smarter that I and can help me out, if so can you post some pics please??


----------



## helix33

currentman said:


> HI All,
> 
> I bought the anchor sight after after reading all the great reviews, and now I have an installation issue.
> 
> I have a Hoyt Katera XL, with an HHA Optimizer-lite Ultra sight (DS-5019), if I instaal the AS "above", then it blocks the pin at 20 yds, if i install it "below" it blocks the pin at 60 yds:angry:
> 
> both installations were to the rear of the riser, due to the build of the sight, it wont mount forward. Are there any Katera shooter's that can help me out?
> 
> if all else fails I will ask for refund, but I am hoping that you guys are smarter that I and can help me out, if so can you post some pics please??


I've mounted the AS with an HHA on a multitude of bows with the hardest one being the new PSE Omen. I've never done a Hoyt but the first thing I can suggest is the HHA has 4 different sets of mounting holes to use to mount the scope head to the sight body. Start here and see if you can adjust it to where the Scope head is at it's highest point or lowest yardage while at the bottom of the track on the sight body,while the AS is still slightly above the Scope head. If you can get it to mount like this your pins will be clear because the scope head is at it's highest position which is slightly below the AS and will only move down and away from the AS when you move it to longer distances. I'm sure it will work but you might have to try a few different positions or even turning the mounting bracket up. Look back a few pages there's a picture of my old Omen and that's what I had to do is turn the mounting bracket around to where it was up and it worked great. In this case the Brace height was so short on the Omen it wouldn't mount in the back of the riser and had to be mounted in the front.


----------



## cmherrmann

currentman said:


> HI All,
> 
> I bought the anchor sight after after reading all the great reviews, and now I have an installation issue.
> 
> I have a Hoyt Katera XL, with an HHA Optimizer-lite Ultra sight (DS-5019), if I instaal the AS "above", then it blocks the pin at 20 yds, if i install it "below" it blocks the pin at 60 yds:angry:
> 
> both installations were to the rear of the riser, due to the build of the sight, it wont mount forward. Are there any Katera shooter's that can help me out?
> 
> if all else fails I will ask for refund, but I am hoping that you guys are smarter that I and can help me out, if so can you post some pics please??


Have you tried turning the mounting bracket so that it sits with the slots for the sight bolt run vertical instead of horizontal? This will raise the AS higher. Also call Lynn at Archery Innovations, I beloieve there is a special mount or something for Hoyts. 

Archery Innovations
625 Cleveland AVE SW
McIntosh, MN 56556

218 563 2800


----------



## currentman

Thanks guys, I did try to move the sight into the diffrent holes, but it still wont work, I spoke with archery innovations, and he does have a loger bracket, but that would interfere with the control cables :angry:

looks like I may have an HHA sight for sale soon, maybe i will try a sword sight....


----------



## Butternut

This thing is a tank compared to the No-Peep.


----------



## Unk Bond

Butternut said:


> This thing is a tank compared to the No-Peep.




Hello

Maybe so. But the No Peep has no Vertical or Horiszonal adjustment.

I should know i own a No Peep and 3 Anchor sights.


----------



## cmherrmann

currentman said:


> Thanks guys, I did try to move the sight into the diffrent holes, but it still wont work, I spoke with archery innovations, and he does have a loger bracket, but that would interfere with the control cables :angry:
> 
> looks like I may have an HHA sight for sale soon, maybe i will try a sword sight....


That is one complaint that i have with HHA, they could make the sight bar 1" longer!


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

The AS makes a Great Christmas Gift.


----------



## Anynamewilldo

Bump. I still use this with a peep,and one advantage is you can still take a shot if your peep fails. Like if it doent rotate properly, tubing breaks,ect.


----------



## bjthoele

I have 2 of the aluminum models and really, really like them. I do not like peeps and now I have nothing on my string except a d-loop.

One issue I have ran in to is the following combination: HHA Slider (DS5510) sight, Limbdriver rest, and Anchor Sight. With the HHA the only way I have found to mount the AS is behind the riser and now my cord for my Limbdriver is touching my AS mounting plate. 

Maybe this isn't a big deal but I do not like the LD cord touching stuff as Murphy's Law tells me that it will eventually catch the cord wrong on release and screw up the rest dropping.

Anyone have this combo and figured out a better way?


----------



## Arkapig

I think my AS has now been installed for around 4 months now and can't even imagine having to use a peep. The AS is the best thing I've ever installed on a bow :thumbs_up


----------



## helix33

bjthoele said:


> I have 2 of the aluminum models and really, really like them. I do not like peeps and now I have nothing on my string except a d-loop.
> 
> One issue I have ran in to is the following combination: HHA Slider (DS5510) sight, Limbdriver rest, and Anchor Sight. With the HHA the only way I have found to mount the AS is behind the riser and now my cord for my Limbdriver is touching my AS mounting plate.
> 
> Maybe this isn't a big deal but I do not like the LD cord touching stuff as Murphy's Law tells me that it will eventually catch the cord wrong on release and screw up the rest dropping.
> 
> Anyone have this combo and figured out a better way?


I shot one on an Elite GT500 with an HHA OL5519 and the limb driver. My cable also touched the AS mounting bracket because I prefer to mount the AS on the back of the riser and I never had any issues with it at all.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



helix33 said:


> I shot one on an Elite GT500 with an HHA OL5519 and the limb driver. My cable also touched the AS mounting bracket because I prefer to mount the AS on the back of the riser and I never had any issues with it at all.


does it clear the cables good on the axe 6? I am going to get one of those myself and would like to mount it on the back...looks like it should work though..


----------



## helix33

Breathn said:


> does it clear the cables good on the axe 6? I am going to get one of those myself and would like to mount it on the back...looks like it should work though..


I use a QAD Pro HD which I like much better than the Limb Driver. It should work though.


----------



## bjthoele

Mark,

Thanks for letting me know you have tried my setup as well. I figured I would probably not have any issues but you never know.

I also shoot the QAD Pro HD and I do agree that I really love that rest. I just wanted to try the LD to see what all the hype was about. I may just end up going to the QAD on both bows.

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



helix33 said:


> I use a QAD Pro HD which I like much better than the Limb Driver. It should work though.


I was meaning contacting the actual bow cables..not the limb driver cord..


----------



## helix33

Breathn said:


> I was meaning contacting the actual bow cables..not the limb driver cord..


Mine is about 1/16 to 1/8 of an inch from the housing but it does clear and seems to be fine but it's extremely tight.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## hunt123

bjthoele said:


> I have 2 of the aluminum models and really, really like them. I do not like peeps and now I have nothing on my string except a d-loop.
> 
> One issue I have ran in to is the following combination: HHA Slider (DS5510) sight, Limbdriver rest, and Anchor Sight. With the HHA the only way I have found to mount the AS is behind the riser and now my cord for my Limbdriver is touching my AS mounting plate.
> 
> Maybe this isn't a big deal but I do not like the LD cord touching stuff as Murphy's Law tells me that it will eventually catch the cord wrong on release and screw up the rest dropping.
> 
> Anyone have this combo and figured out a better way?


That's very similar to my setup. Only difference is the HHA pin size. I completely removed my LD string and replaced it with a long, black, metal fishing leader. It's much thinner and smoother. You can get them at any good fishing supply store. 

The way you fasten it on is to replace the LD setscrew with a tiny flat headed bolt from a hardware store. Then you run the leader through your top limb, push one end through the loop on the limb end, pull it tight and wrap several turns around the threaded part of the bolt, tighten the bolt and clip off the extra leader. 

Works WAY better. The leader now is maybe 1/8" away from touching. Even if it touched it wouldn't matter. It sure isn't going to fray.

The AS is a bear to hook up with that setup, I had to get longer allen screws to get mine set right. But since I got it dialed in, I love it.


----------



## bjthoele

I am a little fishing stupid so not totally following as I am mostly a hunter. Any pics of this setup you describe??

A bear to get all setup is an understatement. I think I could have used about 4 hands but I finally got all the pieces in place and the AS is dialed in. I have been shooting with the LD string hitting the bracket and it doesn't seem to be making a difference at all.



hunt123 said:


> That's very similar to my setup. Only difference is the HHA pin size. I completely removed my LD string and replaced it with a long, black, metal fishing leader. It's much thinner and smoother. You can get them at any good fishing supply store.
> 
> The way you fasten it on is to replace the LD setscrew with a tiny flat headed bolt from a hardware store. Then you run the leader through your top limb, push one end through the loop on the limb end, pull it tight and wrap several turns around the threaded part of the bolt, tighten the bolt and clip off the extra leader.
> 
> Works WAY better. The leader now is maybe 1/8" away from touching. Even if it touched it wouldn't matter. It sure isn't going to fray.
> 
> The AS is a bear to hook up with that setup, I had to get longer allen screws to get mine set right. But since I got it dialed in, I love it.


----------



## hunt123

bjthoele said:


> I am a little fishing stupid so not totally following as I am mostly a hunter. Any pics of this setup you describe??


We're a little camera challenged here right now so I made a "how to" image for you. All you need is one leader the right length and one cap head bolt to replace the Limbdriver set screw. Be sure to take your set screw with you so you can get the right threading.

Take off the ends of the leader, leaving the loops. Fasten it on your top limb, hook it around the bolt threads, pull tight, tighten the bolt, cut off the excess. Done.

If you're nervous about messing up your camo on the top limb, you can put a little piece of felt under the loop before you pull it tight. 

I love it. Way better than fussing with a frayed string, wondering if it was going to pop loose or not. Besides, I hated that plastic doohicky they give you to attach their string to the top limb.


----------



## shilo

The anchor site works great. Not only for hunting but also for target. I learned alot about how to hold my bow so as to minimize torque, that i never realized i was doing, by using the anchor site.


----------



## bjthoele

thanks Hunt123. I got it now. The loop is all I needed to visualize and I totally get it. I agree, that stupid plastic loop thru thing for the limb is ridiculous. I will likely try this now!!


----------



## helix33

hunt123 said:


> We're a little camera challenged here right now so I made a "how to" image for you. All you need is one leader the right length and one cap head bolt to replace the Limbdriver set screw. Be sure to take your set screw with you so you can get the right threading.
> 
> Take off the ends of the leader, leaving the loops. Fasten it on your top limb, hook it around the bolt threads, pull tight, tighten the bolt, cut off the excess. Done.
> 
> If you're nervous about messing up your camo on the top limb, you can put a little piece of felt under the loop before you pull it tight.
> 
> I love it. Way better than fussing with a frayed string, wondering if it was going to pop loose or not. Besides, I hated that plastic doohicky they give you to attach their string to the top limb.


That's a great idea.


----------



## hunt123

Thanks! I was real pleased when I found out how amazingly simple and cheap this mod is and how big an improvement it makes.


----------



## Madlaz

where is the cheapest place to buy anchor sight send pm thanks


----------



## DonsHarley

If your lucky and quick it would be in the classified section but there like finding gold. I posted a wtb on some of the other archery forums and at times Archery Inovations has some with cosmetic blems at a lower price.


----------



## bjthoele

Hunt123,

I think you shoot the following setup as well: Limbdriver, HHA wheel style (mine is DS5510 model), and a Anchor Sight combination????

I really like this setup but am having an issue getting enough height out of my housing. I have the housing in the top most holes, I have the wheel maxed at zero on the setup tape and I am still shooting 3 inches high.

Any thoughts on what is causing this? Any advice on how to fix it WITHOUT removing any of the above equipment?

I did not have this issue until I added the AS. I was using the G5 peep before. The AS puts the shooter in a more upright shooting position therefore changing the anchor point (this is a great thing for me). I hate to change my anchor to drop my arrow impact but I am not seeing another option. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## Anchor Sight

*solution*



bjthoele said:


> Hunt123,
> 
> I think you shoot the following setup as well: Limbdriver, HHA wheel style (mine is DS5510 model), and a Anchor Sight combination????
> 
> I really like this setup but am having an issue getting enough height out of my housing. I have the housing in the top most holes, I have the wheel maxed at zero on the setup tape and I am still shooting 3 inches high.
> 
> Any thoughts on what is causing this? Any advice on how to fix it WITHOUT removing any of the above equipment?
> 
> I did not have this issue until I added the AS. I was using the G5 peep before. The AS puts the shooter in a more upright shooting position therefore changing the anchor point (this is a great thing for me). I hate to change my anchor to drop my arrow impact but I am not seeing another option. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brad


Use the vertical Micro screw and move the dot up. I would start with Less than 1/8 turn of the screw. A 3" drop at 20 yards will probably not be noticeable to your anchor point.


----------



## Anchor Sight

tttlll77 said:


> Use the vertical Micro screw and move the dot up. I would start with Less than 1/8 turn of the screw. A 3" drop at 20 yards will probably not be noticeable to your anchor point.


That would be counter clockwise if you are right handed shooter.


----------



## pman

Madlaz said:


> where is the cheapest place to buy anchor sight send pm thanks


Archery Innovations may have some seconds for sale. They are totally functional units at a good discount (and warranteed).


----------



## dingle dave

*Anyone still using a kisser*

.....or is it safe to say that everyone has ditched them. Also i guess i'm having a hard time understanding how this could be faster aiming than a peep when you have to look down at the AS then back up at your pin. Seems to me you'd have to be focusing on 3 objects instead of 2 with a peep. I want to believe but need to understand. HELP

Anyone have one of these mounted to a 06 Bowtech Tribute. If so any problems?????


----------



## hunt123

bjthoele said:


> Hunt123,
> 
> I think you shoot the following setup as well: Limbdriver, HHA wheel style (mine is DS5510 model), and a Anchor Sight combination????
> 
> I really like this setup but am having an issue getting enough height out of my housing. I have the housing in the top most holes, I have the wheel maxed at zero on the setup tape and I am still shooting 3 inches high.
> 
> Any thoughts on what is causing this? Any advice on how to fix it WITHOUT removing any of the above equipment?
> 
> I did not have this issue until I added the AS. I was using the G5 peep before. The AS puts the shooter in a more upright shooting position therefore changing the anchor point (this is a great thing for me). I hate to change my anchor to drop my arrow impact but I am not seeing another option. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brad


I'd love to be able to help but I'm unfamiliar with the wheel version. I have the slider. Not sure what you're referring to on the "housing". The AS housing or the HHA scope housing? 

If you mean the AS housing, I think there should be enough options in the mounting bracket to get the AS where you need it. It can take quite a bit of fussing with it to figure that out. I just ignored the mounting directions and turned the bracket all different kinds of ways until it looked like it would work. Then I mounted it but had to get longer screws. 

As a last ditch solution, you could get some Lexan from Home Depot or Lowes (used for replacing window glass) and make your own custom bracket but I doubt you'll have to. Like someone mentioned, there's a good bit of vertical adjustment in it, both in how you tip it up and/or down combined with the adjustment screw.

I had to strip my bow to send it in for repair, otherwise I'd go look at it and see if I could figure anything else out for you.


----------



## DonsHarley

Once you have it set up to match your anchor position and overall form you don't need to actually look at it because you will pick up the dot alignment in your peripheral vision.


----------



## jacobh

i had something almost exactly like this called the no peep I could not see through it very easily{very small opening}. Is this the same way? I hate peep sights
Thanks


----------



## DonsHarley

jacobh said:


> i had something almost exactly like this called the no peep I could not see through it very easily{very small opening}. Is this the same way? I hate peep sights
> Thanks


It works on the same principle but is larger and easier to set up


----------



## Unk Bond

DonsHarley said:


> It works on the same principle but is larger and easier to set up




Might add the vertical line of the AS lines up with the bow string. After the bow string ,is made vertical level.. Intern making the hormonal line of the cross hair level. Now no other level is required on your sight. :thumbs_up


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Acquiring target*



dingle dave said:


> .....or is it safe to say that everyone has ditched them. Also i guess i'm having a hard time understanding how this could be faster aiming than a peep when you have to look down at the AS then back up at your pin. Seems to me you'd have to be focusing on 3 objects instead of 2 with a peep. I want to believe but need to understand. HELP
> 
> Anyone have one of these mounted to a 06 Bowtech Tribute. If so any problems?????


The Kisser Button or Peep sight both help position ones eye to be in proper alignment with the target sight-line. The Key to shooting accurately is getting correct alignment without torquing the bow. It isn't hard to put a 20 yard pin on the target but we can easily miss the mark because we don't have the information needed. The Anchor Sight will help you understand what you need to do to shoot accurately by giving you information or feedback you cannot get with any type of sight that does not Magnify the problem. Keeping a Kisser on the bow when using an Anchor Sight is only redundant and complicates things.

Acquiring the target is faster with the Anchor Sight... Read Gene Hobb's testimonial on our website... Not to mention gaining about 33% more shooting time in the last half hour, those critical minutes of legal shooting time.


----------



## BIG-DAGO

just ordered mine today....how hard is it to set up???


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Set up*



BIG-**** said:


> just ordered mine today....how hard is it to set up???


You should receive an email with the instructions attached. You can go to the website which also has all the set-up information plus a video or contact us at 218 563 2800 

Thank you for your purchase!


----------



## cmherrmann

jacobh said:


> i had something almost exactly like this called the no peep I could not see through it very easily{very small opening}. Is this the same way? I hate peep sights
> Thanks


You do not actually see through either the no peep or the Anchor Sight. You look into them not through them. The Anchor Sight is slightly larger than the No peep making it easier to see into. It is not a TANK compared to the No Peep. Most people when looking at a bow never even notice on the bow until you point it out to them.

The Anchor sight is very easy to setup, it may take a little bit the first time until you get used to how little you have to turn the adjustment screws to move the Dot a fair amount.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Any pictures of a Hoyt AlphaBurner with an AS on it would be nice. Just saying.........


----------



## Medictg

Jus got my Omen and never even considered the peep in the string. AS and there ya go


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All

As most of you know. I have 3 Anchor Sights They are great.:thumbs_up

I loaned one of my AS, to a friend to try. He sent my AS back a few days ago.

I just mounted it on my old recurve bow.  Been shooting in my garage most of this snowy day.


----------



## COATED

What do you guys 'anchor' with? A kisser?




Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> 
> As most of you know. I have 3 Anchor Sights They are great.:thumbs_up
> 
> I loaned one of my AS, to a friend to try. He sent my AS back a few days ago.
> 
> I just mounted it on my old recurve bow.  Been shooting in my garage most of this snowy day.


----------



## Unk Bond

COATED said:


> What do you guys 'anchor' with? A kisser?


Anchor Sight was designed,:thumbs_up where as you don't need a kisser.

After saying that. I still use a very little rubber speed button. Old habbits are hard to break.


----------



## redman

Can i still use a peep sight with the anchor sight. Can it be used to level the bow to . Will it work on up and down hills like a 3rd axis


----------



## hunt123

redman said:


> Can i still use a peep sight with the anchor sight. Can it be used to level the bow to . Will it work on up and down hills like a 3rd axis


I think the goal is to eventually not need the peep, but you can use both. I do and it works great. I don't know about your other 2 questions.


----------



## helix33

redman said:


> Can i still use a peep sight with the anchor sight. Can it be used to level the bow to . Will it work on up and down hills like a 3rd axis


You can use a peep or a string splitter if you want. As far as you using it as a third axis that's a question that Lynn will have to answer for you.


----------



## COATED

This is a important question.....



redman said:


> Can i still use a peep sight with the anchor sight. Can it be used to level the bow to . *Will it work on up and down hills like a 3rd axis*


----------



## Kill Shill

the peep sight will be around long after that contraption goes into the ancient archery history gadget archives.


----------



## Anchor Sight

Kill Shill said:


> the peep sight will be around long after that contraption goes into the ancient archery history gadget archives.


Oh Really? Are there any intelligent reasons for this you would like to share?

This is the 73 yard shot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3phKXcQH1Q

This is the 102 yard shot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D32yCkkKkBA

If these shots were made not using a peep sight, what contraption did he use?


----------



## COATED

He says this kind of stuff on everyone's thread.....ignore him the best you can...

tttlll77...how do we use the anchor site w/regards to 3rd axis (up hill down hill)?



tttlll77 said:


> Oh Really? Are there any intelligent reasons for this you would like to share?
> 
> This is the 73 yard shot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3phKXcQH1Q
> 
> This is the 102 yard shot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D32yCkkKkBA
> 
> If these shots were made not using a peep sight, what contraption did he use?


----------



## Anchor Sight

COATED said:


> He says this kind of stuff on everyone's thread.....ignore him the best you can...
> 
> tttlll77...how do we use the anchor site w/regards to 3rd axis (up hill down hill)?


Thank you for that!... Up hill and down hill shots are done very similarly as with a peep sight. There is a testimonial on our website regarding this question, it is on the front page.

There are two things I believe you can improve on, and the first is the additional information you have using the Anchor Sight helps keep you in correct form when bending or twisting to make a shot. You can drop your shoulder on down hill shots and apply torque more easily when out of a normal target position. Also, if you use multiple pins and center each pin separately instead of centering the pin housing, You pivot the bow at your anchor point. This take you out of the best upper body form. Where as if you center the pin housing in the peep you bend at the waist and your upper body form is better. You also bend at the waist using the Anchor Sight when using your individual pins to range the shot.


----------



## DernHumpus

So far I have loved my anchorsight. I have had it set up on two bows and am on my second sight on my second bow.

My question to all of the users is this: does anyone have one set up with an HHA slider sight? I am having clearance issues setting up behind the riser on my Omen, and in front of the riser with the sight. 

Behind the riser I have clearance issues with the cable, in front I have issues with the sight. I think I am going to have to use different mounting holes on one of the holes for each the sight and the anchorsight mount.


----------



## Anchor Sight

DernHumpus said:


> So far I have loved my anchorsight. I have had it set up on two bows and am on my second sight on my second bow.
> 
> My question to all of the users is this: does anyone have one set up with an HHA slider sight? I am having clearance issues setting up behind the riser on my Omen, and in front of the riser with the sight.
> 
> Behind the riser I have clearance issues with the cable, in front I have issues with the sight. I think I am going to have to use different mounting holes on one of the holes for each the sight and the anchorsight mount.


I have a few pictures that may help.


----------



## Kill Shill

the predecessor of the Anchor Site went out of business. You can still make unethically long bow shots on speed goats with a LRF and a peep if theyre not skiddish.


----------



## DernHumpus

tttlll77 said:


> I have a few pictures that may help.



That looks to be a lot of help. It looks like the photo shows the same kind of clearance issues I am having with my cable. How much does the cable vibrate when shoothing? I don't want any rubbing during the shot.


----------



## Anchor Sight

DernHumpus said:


> That looks to be a lot of help. It looks like the photo shows the same kind of clearance issues I am having with my cable. How much does the cable vibrate when shoothing? I don't want any rubbing during the shot.


I have been told by pro shops that Parallel limb bows have very little forward movement during the shot but if I were you I would be very careful. You may want to cover any part you are concerned about with material that will protect if the cable strikes and devise a way so you can see if there was a strike. We have never heard anyone say this has happened but it's your call.

I have one other photo a customer sent us that is a new method of installation and one I had not imagined but it works for him. This mount allows a higher position and on many bows, that will get you farther away from the cable.


----------



## lc12

I just received my Anchor Sight from Lynn yesterday and cannot wait to get it on my Z7!
I bought the aluminum model because I like the "beefiness" of it over the ABS model, but that was my choice.
Actually, Lynn suggested the ABS model since I use it primarily for hunting, and the ABS model was CHEAPER! So the man is NOT out to make a killing on everyone. I appreciated his honesty, but like I said, I just liked the idea of the aluminum model!
Lynn was very helpful and provided LOTS of information!
I really am looking forward to trying this out and I promise to give some feedback, good or BAD, once I try it out.


----------



## helix33

DernHumpus said:


> That looks to be a lot of help. It looks like the photo shows the same kind of clearance issues I am having with my cable. How much does the cable vibrate when shoothing? I don't want any rubbing during the shot.


Go back in this thread a few pages. I showed my Omen with an HHA that I did. I had to rotate the mounting plate and mount the As in front of the riser but it worked great.


----------



## helix33

tttlll77 said:


> I have been told by pro shops that Parallel limb bows have very little forward movement during the shot but if I were you I would be very careful. You may want to cover any part you are concerned about with material that will protect if the cable strikes and devise a way so you can see if there was a strike. We have never heard anyone say this has happened but it's your call.
> 
> I have one other photo a customer sent us that is a new method of installation and one I had not imagined but it works for him. This mount allows a higher position and on many bows, that will get you farther away from the cable.


That's the way I did the Omen but the AS was in the front of the riser. Worked great.


----------



## Anchor Sight

*How to be a critic*



Kill Shill said:


> the predecessor of the Anchor Site went out of business. You can still make unethically long bow shots on speed goats with a LRF and a peep if theyre not skiddish.


There is no predecessor to the Anchor Sight... They did not go out of business but were bought... and you will see that technology reappear in the near future.

The comment about ethics is simply a bash on our product and has no logical purpose other than that; unless one is vying for a seat on Peta's pro staff.

The whole purpose of posting the link to the video was so that people can actually see and understand Anchor Sight technology. It is at least as accurate as a peep and given all the other advantages the Anchor sight gives You, *Specifically*: Faster target acquisition... Open field of view to the target... Much better low light ability... A more comfortable and natural anchor point for most shooters, especially those who wear glasses--. The Anchor Sight has added years of happy hunting for those with aging eyes who otherwise were faced with abandoning their favorite sport. 

If one wants to comment on a product's benefits or drawbacks, be specific about it. Don't use broad disparaging remarks that no-one can respond to and leave a hanging negative, that is totally unfair both to a product and to those who may otherwise benefit from that product.


----------



## helix33

*2010 PSE Axe 6*

Here's the Axe 6 with Anchor Sight and HHA adjustable sight setup that I've used for short brace height bows that don't have enough room to mount the Anchor Sight behind the riser because of clearence. This worked well on my Omen. I hope this helps.


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Omen*

Helix... That's very interesting how you set that up. Did you have enough movement of the frame to get the vertical alignment set close so you didn't have to move the vertical Micro a lot? Without having the frame in the normal position you can't rotate the AS on the frame.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## helix33

tttlll77 said:


> Helix... That's very interesting how you set that up. Did you have enough movement of the frame to get the vertical alignment set close so you didn't have to move the vertical Micro a lot? Without having the frame in the normal position you can't rotate the AS on the frame.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


It wasn't very far off with the initial setup so the micro adjustment dialed it right in. I set my 2010 Omen up the same way and it was dead nuts also. I would have never thought to have tried this but another guy on here posted a picture back in the thread with a bow setup with the bracket turned around. So when I was looking for a solution while setting up my Omen I tried it and it worked great and also gave me plenty of clearance for my HHA to work through out it's whole possible range. I practice at 80 yds on a regular basis and most people wouldn't believe the accuracy you can achieve with the HHA adjustable sight and Anchor Sight combo. I've made believers out of all my relatives.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

I set my omen up exactly the same way..works great..


----------



## helix33

Thanks for the video links Lynn. Gene put the smack down on.


----------



## DernHumpus

I set mine up before seeing the photos. I came up with something similar. Seems to work fine aside from vibration between the mount and riser. It seems there is too much unsupported length of the mount against the riser.


----------



## Unk Bond

DernHumpus said:


> I set mine up before seeing the photos. I came up with something similar. Seems to work fine aside from vibration between the mount and riser. It seems there is too much unsupported length of the mount against the riser.


Never had that problem on any of my bows. But the soft side of Velcro. Would stop any vibration. And keep down scrach marks.


----------



## ls_thomp

*I gave it a try. . . I like it!*

I purchased the anchor sight a few weeks ago and I must say it took me a while to get it dialed into my anchor point. I actually tried several different anchor points. I am a right handed shooter and first tried looking to the left of the string. I was having some difficulty getting groupings to my liking. I think it was because my kisser button, and aligning my eye with the anchor sight was not enough of an anchor to get me where I needed to be. My third point of reference, string to nose was lost in this position. I decided to move my anchor point, kisser button @ corner of mouth, string touching center of my nose, then eye centered in the anchor sight. After doing those three things, I must say, I am shooting 1/2" groups around the bullseye consistently. Amazing. It has already started helping me correct my hand torque which I never noticed before. I am now shooting on the right side of my string, which I am not totally happy with, but it works and it is far more accurate for me. 

While I believe this is a great product I did have a few negatives to point out. 1st, the instructions were very bad. I kept getting confused on which direction to turn the micro adjustment screws and kept trying to find in the instructions to state in a very simple way to turn the micro adjustment screw clockwise to more the dot up and left. The instructions were very random and not a consistent thought process as most technical writing is. This made things a bit more difficult for me to setup. I did call Lynn, and even he had to grab his bow to make sure he was telling me correct information. To me, there was a lot of detail that did not pertain, while the most important setup aspects were missed. 

I am shooting a single pin Tommy Hogg and got my 20 yard pin sighted in. I am now moving to 40 yards and will see how the anchor sight works once I adjust the sight. 

So far, I really like this product other than the setup issues. I would agree, it is a much more accurate system that the peep and would buy again.


----------



## jgss2

*draw length*

I read earlier about a change in draw length when not using a peep. Should you see an increase or a decrease in draw length or no change.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I shot in my second ever 3D tourney on Sunday. I shot Hunter Class, 24 targets, half known, half unknown. I ended the day 8 up and came in second place. I had the 6th highest score out of about 86 folks who shot, the only people to out shoot me was the guy who won my division and 4 guys in Novice who only shoot out to 30 yards and I think it is all known distance.

I was the only Anchor Sight there that I could tell, nobody asked me anything about it, I simply went about my business and shot pretty well. I don't know if I can back it up in a couple of weeks or not but I'm going to try. I was shooting my hunting arrows as well, almost 400 grain logs.

Just wanted to share................


----------



## DaddyPaul

jgss2 said:


> I read earlier about a change in draw length when not using a peep. Should you see an increase or a decrease in draw length or no change.


I don't see how the peep could affect DL? I think you'll stay the same with or without a string peep.


----------



## helix33

My newest setup with Sword Apex Micro 3rd Plane. I still left the AS mounted with the bracket rotated around the way I had it with the HHA. It Works great.

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## helix33

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## MichHunter

I have a Mathews Drenalin and I am planning on buying an Anchor Sight and a HHA XL-5519 sight. Will I have any trouble mounting this. Does anyone else have a similar set-up? Wrong thread for this but does anyone have advice on the dial in to the yard on the HHA. Should I get the HHA with the dial instead?


----------



## pierce51

*Love Anchor sight*

I have bowhunted for 45 years. Bifocals have made peep sights hard to use. I bought an Anchor Sight. It is the best archery related product that I have EVER bought. I threw the peep away. I can see and shoot accurately because of the Anchor Sight!!! Thanks Pierce51


----------



## Unk Bond

DaddyPaul said:


> I shot in my second ever 3D tourney on Sunday. I shot Hunter Class, 24 targets, half known, half unknown. I ended the day 8 up and came in second place. I had the 6th highest score out of about 86 folks who shot, the only people to out shoot me was the guy who won my division and 4 guys in Novice who only shoot out to 30 yards and I think it is all known distance.
> 
> I was the only Anchor Sight there that I could tell, nobody asked me anything about it, I simply went about my business and shot pretty well. I don't know if I can back it up in a couple of weeks or not but I'm going to try. I was shooting my hunting arrows as well, almost 400 grain logs.
> 
> Just wanted to share................


*****************

Hello Paul and congratulations.

Do have a small question here. :wink:
On your up hill and down hill shots. Would U have any thoughts to share, with your set up and using the AS. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
This hast to be the easiest Anchor Sight hook up so far :wink:
Reason being. This riser was made to shoot left or right handed. Intern there were holes on the left side of the riser. As soon as i saw those extra threaded holes. I new just what i was going to do with them. :wink:


----------



## helix33

Yea Unk you had it made with that one.


----------



## Unk Bond

helix33 said:


> Yea Unk you had it made with that one.


U are so right. Really, i have never had a problem setting up the AS --nock on wood, or my head. :wink:
But this time i must say. It was a shoe in. Now if i can come up with a mirror.  :wink: [ Later All


----------



## helix33

Unk Bond said:


> U are so right. Really, i have never had a problem setting up the AS --nock on wood, or my head. :wink:
> But this time i must say. It was a shoe in. Now if i can come up with a mirror.  :wink: [ Later All


I've never had a problem setting one up either. It took some thought on the Omen and Axe 6 because of the short brace height but I've always managed to get it done. If I ever had one that I couldn't get the anchor sight to work on I would have to get rid of that particular bow. I wouldn't do without the anchor sight.


----------



## Unk Bond

helix33 said:


> I've never had a problem setting one up either. It took some thought on the Omen and Axe 6 because of the short brace height but I've always managed to get it done. If I ever had one that I couldn't get the anchor sight to work on I would have to get rid of that particular bow. I wouldn't do without the anchor sight.


******************8

My thought exactly. Shan't get rid of my AS. :wink:


----------



## sidekick101

15 mins to set up and all I can say is.... WOW!!!! i'lll never own a bow withoutone now


----------



## helix33

sidekick101 said:


> 15 mins to set up and all I can say is.... WOW!!!! i'lll never own a bow withoutone now


Welcome to the Anchor Sight Nation!


----------



## buktruk

I have a anchor sight on the way, can't wait to get it, and my new rest and start shooting my 101st airborne!


----------



## Unk Bond

buktruk said:


> I have a anchor sight on the way, can't wait to get it, and my new rest and start shooting my 101st airborne!




Sounds good.

Welcome to the AS die hard club. :wink:


----------



## helix33

buktruk said:


> I have a anchor sight on the way, can't wait to get it, and my new rest and start shooting my 101st airborne!


Welcome aboard!


----------



## DonsHarley

buktruk said:


> I have a anchor sight on the way, can't wait to get it, and my new rest and start shooting my 101st airborne!


Good luck with you Anchor Sight your gonna love and that was a sweet price you got it for, you beat me to it by minutes I'm looking for a second one for my spot bow.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Arkapig

AM 35 with an APG dipped Anchor Sight:


----------



## cmherrmann

Arkapigdiesel said:


> AM 35 with an APG dipped Anchor Sight:


Nice, can hardly see it!!!


----------



## cmherrmann

Here is my Alien-X with an Aluminum AS.


----------



## 116Buck

I ordered an LH aluminum anchor sight today. I won't get it mounted till I recieve my new Strother Infinity. Can't wait to get the bow and get her dialed in.


----------



## helix33

Arkapigdiesel said:


> AM 35 with an APG dipped Anchor Sight:


looks great!


----------



## helix33

116Buck said:


> I ordered an LH aluminum anchor sight today. I won't get it mounted till I recieve my new Strother Infinity. Can't wait to get the bow and get her dialed in.


Welcome to the Anchor Sight nation!


----------



## buktruk

Well, I got my Anchor Sight on and all set up. I love it! I am not using a peep or kisser any more, and love the fact that I can see any flaws in my anchor etc. It did take me a little while to get it set up exactly how I wanted it, but now that it is I love it. One thing I would like to see improved would be some sort of sun shade to help with the glare when the sun is behind you, but other than that I have no complaints, and can't wait for it to warm up a little here in Michigan so I can get a lot more shooting in outside. In the basement for now, and pretty sure my brothers, and a few friends will be mounting one of these on their bow's shortly. I also hunt out of a Tree Saddle and sometimes on tough shots, around the tree etc. I used to have a problem getting my anchor right using a peep sight. I have not had the opportunity to shoot out of the saddle with the anchor sight yet, but am quite confident that it will do exactly what I need, can't wait for fall.


----------



## 116Buck

buktruk said:


> Well, I got my Anchor Sight on and all set up. I love it! I am not using a peep or kisser any more, and love the fact that I can see any flaws in my anchor etc. It did take me a little while to get it set up exactly how I wanted it, but now that it is I love it. One thing I would like to see improved would be some sort of sun shade to help with the glare when the sun is behind you, but other than that I have no complaints, and can't wait for it to warm up a little here in Michigan so I can get a lot more shooting in outside. In the basement for now, and pretty sure my brothers, and a few friends will be mounting one of these on their bow's shortly. I also hunt out of a Tree Saddle and sometimes on tough shots, around the tree etc. I used to have a problem getting my anchor right using a peep sight. I have not had the opportunity to shoot out of the saddle with the anchor sight yet, but am quite confident that it will do exactly what I need, can't wait for fall.


Where you located in Mi? I've got one on order.


----------



## buktruk

Just south of Port Huron. I used to live on the west side, between Grand Rapids and Kalamazoo, but moved over here for work.


----------



## bwrong

Is this not the exact same thing as a "NO Peep"????


----------



## Skeeter 58

This is all great news guys. I believe I may just give the AS a try. :thumbs_up


----------



## cmherrmann

bwrong said:


> Is this not the exact same thing as a "NO Peep"????


The Anchor Sight is somewhat similar to the No Peep, but in my opinion a much improved version of the no peep. 

Easier to setup, better view, has crosshairs, just a better all around design.


----------



## Wappkid

Anyone ever mount one of these with a Sure-Loc sportsmans special single pin adjustable sight.


----------



## Wappkid

ttt


----------



## BowhunterJT

I have been shooting archery for 26 years now and have to say that this has got to be one of the best ideas I've seen. I do not own one but ordered mine Friday afternoon and can not wait to try it out. I have been wanting to get rid of the peep ever since I put one on! I am new to AT and didn't even know it existed until last Friday. I didn't even hesitate to purchase it. I have high expectations and will post my success when I have some results.:thumbs_up

JT

Archery Innovations suggestion; need more advertising. :teeth:


----------



## DonsHarley

Welcome to AT :welcomesign::wav: and the anchor nation you won't regret buying one


----------



## buktruk

Just bought one off the classifieds for my brother, he can't wait to get it. I love mine.


----------



## helix33

BowhunterJT said:


> I have been shooting archery for 26 years now and have to say that this has got to be one of the best ideas I've seen. I do not own one but ordered mine Friday afternoon and can not wait to try it out. I have been wanting to get rid of the peep ever since I put one on! I am new to AT and didn't even know it existed until last Friday. I didn't even hesitate to purchase it. I have high expectations and will post my success when I have some results.:thumbs_up
> 
> JT
> 
> Archery Innovations suggestion; need more advertising. :teeth:


Welcome aboard and welcome to AT!


----------



## vahunter102

Just ordered a "lightly used" aluminum AS. Will be interesting to see how it compares to the No-Peep I have now. So far I have been really impressed by how quickly Lynn has responded to any questions I've had! :thumbs_up


----------



## DaddyPaul

I've shot in a couple more 3D shoots this year, really trying to make a bunch in 2010. I've finished 2nd and 3rd in two local shoots and finished 40th out of about 125 shooters in my first ASA event. I was very nervous on the first day and shot 8 down, the next day which was all known I shot very conservatively. I aimed for center 10's all day long, would have shot 2 up but a kiss out 8 on target 19 got me, would have been a 12.

I never saw another Anchor Sight there the whole weekend. I've learned a few tricks in regards to bow set up for 3D and hope to put them to use this weekend at a local shoot. Sometimes I get aggravated with my AS, different bows require little tweaks here and there to get them just right but I don't see me ever being without it.

I want to try shooting in the Open classes maybe next year. I tried a lens in my sight but without a peep the target was blurry. Oh well, if I switch to that class I'll be running an up pin and no glass! 

If I had my way, there'd be a way to mount the AS directly to the riser, maybe via a "sandwich" type deal in a cut out or something like that. Then you wouldn't have to worry about it sticking out the back or front of the riser. It would look cleaner and probably be more compatible with slider type sights too.

Mr. Lynn, get on that when you get a chance.


----------



## SPIKER_67

Is that a special bracket for the HHA slider, or does it come stock?


----------



## helix33

spiker_01 said:


> Is that a special bracket for the HHA slider, or does it come stock?


I'm not sure what your question is. I guess I'm the HHA/Anchor sight combonation guru on here lol. I've mounted the Anchor sight/HHA comb on over 35 different personal bows and it works flawlessly with no special brackets. I've nver used anything but what comes standard with both and never have had one that it didn't work on.


----------



## SPIKER_67

Thanks, you answered my question.


----------



## helix33

spiker_01 said:


> Thanks, you answered my question.


Glad I could help.


----------



## BowhunterJT

OK...

Here is my set up. Owning the best bow on the market today the X-Force, in my humble opinion,:smile: I had to put the anchor site on the front of the riser. I have a pic from Lynn showing that you can put it on the back of the riser on this bow but my cable wouldn't clear it by about 1/8". No problem though. I like it where it is right now. It works better than my highest expectations in my shop range. Have not had it outside to see how it ranges or if the size will impede on my view of the target. The weather is not cooperating. That last statement is kind of weird to me because I'm a So Cal transplant here in the Kansas City area. Nothing but cold this time of year. Anyways here are some pics of my set up.

I have a couple of questions;

1) Does anyone see or anticipate any issues?

2) Since you do not site through the center of the string anymore, I am of to the left side as you can see in the pic below, does this condition cause you to shoot left or right at different distances once you zero the first pin at say 20 yards? So if I am right on at 20 yards with the way I’m set up, will I shoot left or right at greater distances, kind of like a rifle site shoots above or below the point of aim at distances other than your zero? Am I making any sense? 

I will figure this out on my own when I get outside but just wanted to talk and hear what you guys have known for at least a year now and I have been in the dark on, and also let everybody know, if you didn’t already, that the PSE X-Force is the best bow money can buy. :teeth:LOL… I love this stuff.

I will tell you all one thing and that is the Anchor Site is worth the money and does not slow target acquisition at all, if anything it is accelerated. I also increased arrow speed with a ten arrow before and after average of 5 FPS. I’m up to 340-342 FPS now and still have not put my factory speed nocks back on yet.


----------



## BowhunterJT

And YES that is an original Golden Key Futura 3D Rover rest. Somethings die hard. Still one of the best rest ever made.

JT


----------



## Anchor Sight

Your set up looks good to me and I hope you will allow us to use that picture showing the dot inside the circle. It is the best picture I have seen that would allow us at AI. to show others about how to get the cross hair vertically aligned and parallel with your bow string and it also shows where the sight line (created when the dot is in the circle) passes by your string.

The target sight line is offset the same distance your eye is away from the string. You are correct in assuming your shot line will angle left to meet your target sight-line. In theory this is true but has never been an issue regarding accuracy. You adjust your pins to allow for the difference between your sight-line and arrow flight-line (eye above arrow) when shooting normally and that distance start out at about 5 inches vs. 1/4 inch off the side on average... 1/4 inch is easily correctable by sighting in pins individually and/or sighting in at a longer distances but it is so insignificant you need not be concerned.

The Anchor sight will give you much more field-of-view at any range vs. a hole in the string. This will give you a huge advantage in both target acquisition and low light shooting.


----------



## BowhunterJT

Thanks Lynn, love your product and yes you may use my pictures for your business just send all royalty checks to.....

LOL, just kidding. Yes you may.

JT


----------



## hunt123

tttlll77 said:


> Your set up looks good to me and I hope you will allow us to use that picture showing the dot inside the circle. It is the best picture I have seen that would allow us at AI. to show others about how to get the cross hair vertically aligned and parallel with your bow string and it also shows where the sight line (created when the dot is in the circle) passes by your string.
> 
> The target sight line is offset the same distance your eye is away from the string. You are correct in assuming your shot line will angle left to meet your target sight-line. In theory this is true but has never been an issue regarding accuracy. You adjust your pins to allow for the difference between your sight-line and arrow flight-line (eye above arrow) when shooting normally and that distance start out at about 5 inches vs. 1/4 inch off the side on average... 1/4 inch is easily correctable by sighting in pins individually and/or sighting in at a longer distances but it is so insignificant you need not be concerned.
> 
> The Anchor sight will give you much more field-of-view at any range vs. a hole in the string. This will give you a huge advantage in both target acquisition and low light shooting.


My peep was twisting and I got irritated and pulled it off. Kind of nervous because I liked shooting with both the AS and peep. But shooting down in my basement (because of weather) it seems to be real accurate. I'm shooting at 3/8" dots and either hitting them or barely missing. Of course that's from not real far away but it looks promising.

But what I've found is that my string has to exactly line up with my HHA pin. The string is blurred enough that I can still shoot OK but it's a little annoying because it makes the pin look fuzzy. If I move the pin slightly left to get it out of the string blur, then I have no left/right reference point and the AS won't show that slight deviation even with only a hairline of white around the dot.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Anchor Sight

Thanks for the question but I'm not sure I understand completely.

The Anchor sight will show any deviation regardless of direction. I don't know why you have your eye so close behind the string unless you are just in the habit because of using the peep for a long time. I will make some suggestions hoping I understand.

You should shoot your bow without using the AS or Peep. You can leave the AS on but don't look at it. You don't need to use your old anchor point... you certainly wouldn't shoot with your eye behind the string if you were using a recurve bow so just find the anchor point that suits your preferred shooting style. Now, sight in your front pin so arrows are on target and shoot until it feels natural. Now simply adjust the AS. so it lines up to your new eye position. At this point If your arrow are off target, use the AS Micro's to move the arrows on target and this in turn will put your eye back to the exact same position you had chosen.

Remember your bow was probably set-up with a draw length that was dictated by peep placement and this can make it more difficult to shoot naturally.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hunt123

tttlll77 said:


> Thanks for the question but I'm not sure I understand completely.
> 
> The Anchor sight will show any deviation regardless of direction. I don't know why you have your eye so close behind the string unless you are just in the habit because of using the peep for a long time. I will make some suggestions hoping I understand.
> 
> You should shoot your bow without using the AS or Peep. You can leave the AS on but don't look at it. You don't need to use your old anchor point... you certainly wouldn't shoot with your eye behind the string if you were using a recurve bow so just find the anchor point that suits your preferred shooting style. Now, sight in your front pin so arrows are on target and shoot until it feels natural. Now simply adjust the AS. so it lines up to your new eye position. At this point If your arrow are off target, use the AS Micro's to move the arrows on target and this in turn will put your eye back to the exact same position you had chosen.
> 
> Remember your bow was probably set-up with a draw length that was dictated by peep placement and this can make it more difficult to shoot naturally.
> 
> Hope this helps.


We set the draw length, I drew with my eyes shut, then opened them and the tech moved the peep up and down until it was perfect. So my anchor point is really good and I've shot a lot with it. Don't have to tip my head, it's just real natural. I sure don't want to go and change it. I set the AS so the dot was dead centered using that anchor point.

Remember, when you're using a peep your eye is behind the peep (which puts it behind the string) and the pin's dot is in the exact center of the peep which would put it directly behind the string if the peep wasn't there. So, when the peep is pulled out, the pin's dot IS right behind the string.

I can make some subtile changes to my head location to see around the string but that changes my anchor point a tiny bit. Probably isn't a big deal. I'll know better when I can shoot outside.

I have a 30" DL and a short ATA hunting bow so that makes some difference in terms of anchor points.

PS. 25 pages??? Must be an AT record!


----------



## Anchor Sight

What ever feel best for you, it's something you can play with until you find the right combo. I still move my anchor point around and try different things. You get really good at it after a while. It is amazing how much little changes affect your shooting, like putting on winter gloves or a face mask.


----------



## hunt123

I'm loving the AS!! Don't think I'd EVER want to shoot without it, whether I go back to a peep or not. If I move from a 2x lens to a 6x, I'll probably have to put a peep back on so I can have a clarifier but the AS is going to stay right where it is!


----------



## dougedwards

*slider*

I saw a picture of the Anchor Sight on a bow using a HHA single pin slider. How does this Anchor Sight work with a pin that moves up and down. Doesn't something get in the way?

Doug


----------



## Anchor Sight

dougedwards said:


> I saw a picture of the Anchor Sight on a bow using a HHA single pin slider. How does this Anchor Sight work with a pin that moves up and down. Doesn't something get in the way?
> 
> Doug


If you look at the attached picture you can see that the Anchor Sight will position your eye to your preferred anchor point. Once that is established you use your front pins normally. Move them with the slider type sight or use a different pin with multi pin sights.

If you are concerned about mounting the AS with a slider sight you can look at various pictures on our website or call us and give your set up information so we can help you with mounting. Sending us picture of your set up helps. There are very few bows that the AS won't mount to.


----------



## helix33

dougedwards said:


> I saw a picture of the Anchor Sight on a bow using a HHA single pin slider. How does this Anchor Sight work with a pin that moves up and down. Doesn't something get in the way?
> 
> Doug


The Anchor Sight/HHA combo is great and very deadly. It works awesome and it isn't hard to set the two up together. The HHA has multiple mounting holes for the scope head to mount which enables you to mount it where you need to so it doesn't interfere with the anchor Sight. I've posted multiple pictures of multiple different bows with the anchor Sight/HHA combo. Look back in the thread to see them and pm me if you need any help.


----------



## ram6256

*fingers*

I have a son shooting fingers. I am trying to get him from anchoring and shooting with just the front sight. We are trying to get his peep down low enough---only 6 and a long center serving. Any experience with finger shooters?
Thank you.
Roy


----------



## BowhunterJT

You really shouldn't need a peep shooting with fingers. I have three small children and have taught both older boys and one 4 year old daughter to shoot starting with fingers and just a sight. No peep. Anchor point is the middle finger to the corner of the mouth. When they got older we moved to a release and with that comes the peep. 

JT


----------



## Anchor Sight

ram6256 said:


> I have a son shooting fingers. I am trying to get him from anchoring and shooting with just the front sight. We are trying to get his peep down low enough---only 6 and a long center serving. Any experience with finger shooters?
> Thank you.
> Roy


I would let him try the Anchor Sight. If he is old enough to catch on he will learn a lot and enjoy shooting that much more. His learning curve will be faster and he should become a better shot. We will refund the purchase price if for any reason it doesn't work out for him.


----------



## currentman

for all the guys who ask about HHA sights, here is the anchor sight mounted to a HHA DS-5019 Optimizer-lite Ultra, I trimmed the anchor sight mounting bracket a little to clear the nuts on the back of the HHA, I really love the anchor sight, it has helped my form temendously!!!!











heres a closeup with my HHA set a 10 yards..........


----------



## Unk Bond

currentman said:


> for all the guys who ask about HHA sights, here is the anchor sight mounted to a HHA DS-5019 Optimizer-lite Ultra, I trimmed the anchor sight mounting bracket a little to clear the nuts on the back of the HHA, I really love the anchor sight, it has helped my form temendously!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a closeup with my HHA set a 10 yards..........




----------------------
Very nice.
Job well done.


----------



## dougedwards

currentman said:


> for all the guys who ask about HHA sights, here is the anchor sight mounted to a HHA DS-5019 Optimizer-lite Ultra, I trimmed the anchor sight mounting bracket a little to clear the nuts on the back of the HHA, I really love the anchor sight, it has helped my form temendously!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a closeup with my HHA set a 10 yards..........


Is the pin at it's highest point right there or does the Anchor Sight somehow slide up and down with the housing?

Doug


----------



## currentman

dougedwards said:


> Is the pin at it's highest point right there or does the Anchor Sight somehow slide up and down with the housing?
> 
> Doug


in the photo my HHA is at its highest point (10 yards), but the Anchor sight stays stationary and does not move when I adjust my HHA (since it is at the top any adjustments in yardage will lower the HHA, but not affect the Anchor sight), that is why I trimmed the ancor's bracket, if I hadnt them it would have bumped against the 3 nuts on the back of the HHA as it moved.

If you dont have one I can tell you it is well worth it, I just took up compounds last year(I shot recurve in the late 70's), and it has greatly helped me with maintaining a consistant form, and my shooting has continually improved.


----------



## sixgunluv

*Anchor Sight*

Wow 25 pages on this gadget. I guess what's just the ticket for some isn't everything it's cracked up to be for others, I had the No Peep which is apparently the same concept but without the micro adjust..... It did nothing but screw up my concentration and my groups suffered terribly. I just needed to focus on a smooth trigger release and follow through, the alignment device was never able to help me with that.


----------



## dougedwards

currentman said:


> in the photo my HHA is at its highest point (10 yards), but the Anchor sight stays stationary and does not move when I adjust my HHA (since it is at the top any adjustments in yardage will lower the HHA, but not affect the Anchor sight), that is why I trimmed the ancor's bracket, if I hadnt them it would have bumped against the 3 nuts on the back of the HHA as it moved.
> 
> If you dont have one I can tell you it is well worth it, I just took up compounds last year(I shot recurve in the late 70's), and it has greatly helped me with maintaining a consistant form, and my shooting has continually improved.


Thanks for the help Dan. Archery Innovations is temporarily out of stock of the aluminum housing sights. Would it be smart to wait until they get some in stock or is the plastic type of housing adequate for hunting?

Doug


----------



## helix33

dougedwards said:


> Thanks for the help Dan. Archery Innovations is temporarily out of stock of the aluminum housing sights. Would it be smart to wait until they get some in stock or is the plastic type of housing adequate for hunting?
> 
> Doug


The only difference is cosmetics. I use the ABS on all of my bows and it's tough as nails.


----------



## Unk Bond

helix33 said:


> The only difference is cosmetics. I use the ABS on all of my bows and it's tough as nails.




Hello All
i have 3. 
Like he said tough as nails.


----------



## helix33

sixgunluv said:


> Wow 25 pages on this gadget. I guess what's just the ticket for some isn't everything it's cracked up to be for others, I had the No Peep which is apparently the same concept but without the micro adjust..... It did nothing but screw up my concentration and my groups suffered terribly. I just needed to focus on a smooth trigger release and follow through, the alignment device was never able to help me with that.


Sorry it didn't work out for you. Maybe your problem was the No Peep. Maybe you didn't have it dialed in. I to tried a no peep before I tried the Anchor Sight and sent it back unhappy because I could never get it set up right. Your definitely in the minority because like you said 25 pages of happy users speaks volumes for itself. If you want to try the Anchor Sight it's a money back guarantee. Either you love it or send it back and you'll get a full refund. With that guarantee you don't have anything to lose but the small amount of postage it would cost to ship it.


----------



## cmherrmann

sixgunluv said:


> Wow 25 pages on this gadget. I guess what's just the ticket for some isn't everything it's cracked up to be for others, I had the No Peep which is apparently the same concept but without the micro adjust..... It did nothing but screw up my concentration and my groups suffered terribly. I just needed to focus on a smooth trigger release and follow through, the alignment device was never able to help me with that.


That is the entire problem, you should not concentrate on the Anchor Sight. Once you get used to coming to a consistent anchor all you do is peek at the anchor sight with your peripheral vision for a brief instant and then it is all concentration on the pin and your target.

Very easy to master and becomes second nature in no time. The clear field of view, not having to worry about peep twist and consistent anchor when shooting from an elevated position is what totally sold me on the Anchor Sight. I no longer have to worry about lack of light through a peep or a peep being mis-aligned when that buck of a lifetime is under my tree.


----------



## hunt123

sixgunluv said:


> Wow 25 pages on this gadget. I guess what's just the ticket for some isn't everything it's cracked up to be for others, I had the No Peep which is apparently the same concept but without the micro adjust..... It did nothing but screw up my concentration and my groups suffered terribly. I just needed to focus on a smooth trigger release and follow through, the alignment device was never able to help me with that.


You mount it as close to your sight as you can without interfering with the sight. Then when you get it dialed in, it's real easy to catch it out of the corner of your eye while you're lining up pin and target.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

*You Tube Video link On the anchor sight*

Here's a "How to" tutorial I found on You Tube about setting up the Anchor Sight.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndsPatzpDKg


----------



## sixgunluv

*Alignment*

Does this device replace the need for bubble level/3rd axis on long shots at steep angles?


----------



## red44

sixgunluv said:


> Does this device replace the need for bubble level/3rd axis on long shots at steep angles?Nope
> Or is it just to help with torque? No just
> I really don't plan to try it again as I'm shooting better than I ever have without one keeping 4 arrows in 6in at 70yds. I would only take a 40-50yd shot on game and I don't do spots or 3D so i'm just asking out of curoisity.


It's an achor reference. Sounds simple, but it's so important. In a treestand is where I would really want it. If you were a hunter who had alot of elevation changes the same would apply.


----------



## hunt123

sixgunluv said:


> Does this device replace the need for bubble level/3rd axis on long shots at steep angles?


I used to be completely anal about checking the bubble level, with the AS I don't believe I've ever looked at it once since the first few shots. It's not even needed.


----------



## dougedwards

Just wondering how visible the sight picture is during very dim lighting situations. Would do much good to use a violet light for the pins if you can't see the anchor sight clearly.

Doug


----------



## hoggin03

It glows in the dark, in the evening it will remain illuminated well after shooting hours. In the morning, I would shoot my flashlight at it for a second or two to light it up.


----------



## dougedwards

hoggin03 said:


> It glows in the dark, in the evening it will remain illuminated well after shooting hours. In the morning, I would shoot my flashlight at it for a second or two to light it up.


Does the whole unit light up or just the outside ring?

Doug


----------



## hoggin03

dougedwards said:


> Does the whole unit light up or just the outside ring?
> 
> Doug


The back end where the "bulls eye" is.

Here's a visual (circled in red).


----------



## Christo Jones

*Abs*

I 've a Z7, with a Tommy Hog and a Limb Driver rest. I ordered an ABS yesterday. Anybody that can recoment were I should mount the ABS for this specific setup??? (rear/front, high/low)

thx


----------



## idbearbaiter

Well after 3 hrs of trying to get my anchor sight set up , i gave up .never could get this thing working right. should have know to leave well enough alone.


----------



## helix33

idbearbaiter said:


> Well after 3 hrs of trying to get my anchor sight set up , i gave up .never could get this thing working right. should have know to leave well enough alone.


PM me and I'll try to help you. Also if you go back a few posts you'll see a link I posted with a setup video on you tube.


----------



## cmherrmann

idbearbaiter said:


> Well after 3 hrs of trying to get my anchor sight set up , i gave up .never could get this thing working right. should have know to leave well enough alone.


If you have questions post them here or feel free to pm any of us that post a lot on this thread. It is very easy to setup.


----------



## DaddyPaul

idbearbaiter said:


> Well after 3 hrs of trying to get my anchor sight set up , i gave up .never could get this thing working right. should have know to leave well enough alone.


What exactly is giving you trouble in the set up process? Heck in 3 hours I can set it up in front of the riser, behind the riser, on top and bottom of the sight and cook a mean meatloaf! :shade:

Seriously, it ain't that hard to set up, tell us precisely where you're getting off track and we'll help you out!


----------



## cmherrmann

Ask away we can help, it is really easy to do.


----------



## tcub

Just mounted one on a SBXT a few days ago. It did take longer to get set up than I expected- but I'm not much for directions.

I can tell already I'm going to love this thing!!! The view without a peep is amazing!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## cmherrmann

tcub said:


> Just mounted one on a SBXT a few days ago. It did take longer to get set up than I expected- but I'm not much for directions.
> 
> I can tell already I'm going to love this thing!!! The view without a peep is amazing!!!:thumbs_up


Wait until you get used to it and start shooting early and late light, amazing difference. Plus shooting from a treestand gets so much better. If you have any questions this is the place for them or you can PM any of the guys that post in here a lot.


----------



## knapper2

Mounted mine today on my Diamond Nitrous. Took maybe 10 min. to mount and another 20 to adjust to my anchor. This was without any instructions since I bought mine used here on AT and did not receive any instructions with it. Mounted front of riser and above sight. I really liked all the adjustments which helped to really dial it in quickly. I set mine up in the basement by drawing the bow and then went out to try it out. Worked great right from the start. Had to do a little tweaking once I started shooting but I can see that it works by getting decent groups that should get even better with some more practice. I need to go the Archery Innovations website as their is a lot info there that I haven't read yet and may help as I may have missed somethings.
Anyway, I have to say I am very impressed with this so far and really like being able to go peepless. Great product.


----------



## makkd97

*sight level ?*

I know its been spoke of some,but do the majority of guys still use their sight level as to not cant bow? I know I still glance at mine,but it would be nice not to have to ,as it would be one less thing to distract from from target.I have experimented myself,but just wondered whats the sequence from draw to release for the more experienced "Anchor Sight" guys.
Thanks 
makkd97


----------



## hunt123

Christo Jones said:


> I 've a Z7, with a Tommy Hog and a Limb Driver rest. I ordered an ABS yesterday. Anybody that can recoment were I should mount the ABS for this specific setup??? (rear/front, high/low)
> 
> thx


Best place is where it is as close to your sight as possible without interfering with it so that your eye isn't jumping over a big distance. Front, back, high, low becomes a personal preference. What feels best to you as you shoot.

On some setups you may be locked out of certain positions due to either your riser or your sight. Setting it up on my Bengal with an HHA slider was a bear!! I finally ignored the directions and moved the mounting plate in all different positions until I got one that worked. Then I had to add longer screws and spacers. But all the work was worth it. If I can afford it, every bow I get from now on will have one on it.


----------



## DaddyPaul

makkd97 said:


> I know its been spoke of some,but do the majority of guys still use their sight level as to not cant bow? I know I still glance at mine,but it would be nice not to have to ,as it would be one less thing to distract from from target.I have experimented myself,but just wondered whats the sequence from draw to release for the more experienced "Anchor Sight" guys.
> Thanks
> makkd97


I think the AS peeps are split in this area. I for one still ensure my 2nd and 3rd axis is set properly on my sight and ALWAYS make sure my bubble is centered prior to executing the shot. I also make sure my AS's vertical line is dead nuts vertical in conjunction with my sight's bubble vial. I just like using my bubble, I think Unk does not use his.


----------



## Unk Bond

DaddyPaul said:


> I think the AS peeps are split in this area. I for one still ensure my 2nd and 3rd axis is set properly on my sight and ALWAYS make sure my bubble is centered prior to executing the shot. I also make sure my AS's vertical line is dead nuts vertical in conjunction with my sight's bubble vial. I just like using my bubble, I think Unk does not use his.



Hello Paul, and all.

Well i also set mine up like Paul. He is correct in thinking Unk doesn't use his level.
Once i have set the 2nd and 3rd axis properly on my sight level .And with the bow string being being vertical level position in a bow jig. 
And turning my Anchor Sight vertical line, to be vertical level ,with the bow string.. Then the Horizontal line of the Anchor sight. Automatically falls level.Like a pair of air plane wings.
Not saying here Unks way is the way. For i believe the more reference points one can use the better, if it fits there style of shooting.

Now for me. I have added another little reference point.  That came to me while using the Anchor Sight. Its oh so simple. Don't know why it took me so long to come up with it. It will even work along with a AS and a peep. 

Like some here .I still use the kisser button. Its a habit picked up from many moons ago, along with using my arm guard. Just a very hard task to shake. Now my kisser is a very small rubber speed button. Or at least thats what i call them.

First time starting out using this little rubber speed button. It looked to be so small. I decided to use 2 of them. Didn't have them served in. So they separated.

Well one speed button was doing just find, so i served it in top and bottom. So i move the second one up the string out of the way. Just to lazy to take it off. . 
By the 2nd speed button not being served in. It began to move. Really it got aggravating sliding it back up the string, out of the way.Kept telling my self, i will take it off.

Well one day, while drawing to anchor. My nose came down on the 2nd or top speed button.  So i let my nose just rest there. It was giving me a great view of ever thing. So i served above and below it.. So it couldn't slide.

Now when i draw back. I just let my nose slide down the string. Till my nose just lightly touches the little rubber speed button. I am good to go ,with my set up.
Think about it. Each and every time i slide my nose down the string. And my nose touches this little rubber button. I have now set my head angle position the same, for up and down. Each and ever time i draw to anchor. My angle of viewing will be the same.
Well this is my cup of tea. Might not be for you. But as we know archery,is nothing more than using a repeating event. In how ever you choose to get there. And no one can tell you its wrong. If it works for you,have at it. [ Later


----------



## buktruk

I too still use my bubble, just to double check before the shot.


----------



## robbbinhoodx

*b .s*

for you to say that your not affiliated with the manufacterer of this product is utter bULL****! you have 40,000 weiws on this product endorsment so quit with the BULL****!!!!! you must think we are all stupid!


----------



## Unk Bond

robbbinhoodx said:


> for you to say that your not affiliated with the manufacterer of this product is utter bULL****! you have 40,000 weiws on this product endorsment so quit with the BULL****!!!!! you must think we are all stupid!


------------------------

Could you be so kind to put a name with this. Instead of just makeing a statement post.


----------



## DieselDog321

*BAS may be The answer*

I just started shooting again, after many years of being away from the sport. All this new technology is certainly interesting, and beneficial. However, like some of the other guys, my eye sight hasn't improved at all with age, and I'm having some troble focusing with the peep site. Can't see the level in my truglo at all. Looks like this might be the solution to my problem. Was going to buy a different site, but think I'll get one of these and see if helps. Thank for the info!


----------



## makkd97

*"sight level"*

unk,daddy
Thanks for insight,it helps.
out


----------



## robbbinhoodx

*please*

guys look at the number of posts and replys to this post! THIS GUY IS SELLING THIS PRODUCT ONLINE WITHOUT PAYING FOR THE ADVERTISMENT!


----------



## red44

robbbinhoodx said:


> guys look at the number of posts and replys to this post! THIS GUY IS SELLING THIS PRODUCT ONLINE WITHOUT PAYING FOR THE ADVERTISMENT!


Kind of speaks for itself does'nt it. It works for most who try it.


----------



## currentman

robbbinhoodx said:


> guys look at the number of posts and replys to this post! THIS GUY IS SELLING THIS PRODUCT ONLINE WITHOUT PAYING FOR THE ADVERTISMENT!


maybe you could take a look and see that he is a paid advertiser !!!! so by your logic since Hoyt and Bowtech arent paid advertisers no one should discuss them, is this correct??


this post is about archers helping archers with the installation, setup, adjustment, and use the anchor sight, I dont see why you have such an issues with this...... have you ever owned an anchor sight?? or are comments some type of personal issue with Lynn ??


----------



## red44

Of course it its great that Lynn is a sponsor, but his product sells itself by word of mouth.


----------



## Teh Wicked

Ok, I didnt want to read through 26 pages to see how this thing works...

So do you just look through that black tube and use your original sight and let it rip? I understand this is a item to remove your peep...


----------



## red44

Nope, you don't look through it, but at it. Seperate from your sight. It simply verifies your anchor. Then use your pins as usual.


----------



## Drifter0678

I just ordered one and was wondering the same thing... So you don't aim through it like a scope and line your pin up? Sorry I feel stupid asking, this is all forgin to me...


----------



## red44

No. Think of it as a small mirror mounted above or below your sight. If you adjust it to your anchor, you'll see your own eye's pupil, if it's not adjusted right, you'll see your ear, or chin, etc,etc. It is'nt a mirror obviously, but when it's adjusted to your anchor you will clearly see the dot in the circle, verifying that you are at the same anchor, and without any head movement you use your pins like normal. Piece of cake. The key to it is to adjust it to YOUR anchor and not your anchor to IT. Everything will fall into place after that.


----------



## Drifter0678

UHM, I get it now, sounds like cake! Look forward to tryin it...
:teeth:


----------



## red44

If you need any help give a holler bro. (and a PM )


----------



## Drifter0678

Okay will do thanks... I know its gonna take some getting used to, but can see how and why it works now... "I SAW THE LIGHT"! :teeth:


----------



## Unk Bond

robbbinhoodx said:


> for you to say that your not affiliated with the manufacterer of this product is utter bULL****! you have 40,000 weiws on this product endorsment so quit with the BULL****!!!!! you must think we are all stupid!


-------------------------

Hello
With 15 post under your belt hereat AT. At time of your post .I see you are new-B here . So welcome to AT. 
My hope for you, is that you grow with more knowledge of the sport and how AT works.


Quote = for you to say that your not affiliated with the manufacturer of this product is utter bULL****! 
***********


REPLY = If this statement is referring to me. Lets not hide behind a key board. Were all out in the open here at AT, and we clear the air.
***********
U just might have, jumped to a op-pion and drawed a conclusion. A little fast here, since you are a New-B here. Thats understandable. Hopefully you will grow with us here at AT and season out.

Speaking for my self here. I own 3 Anchor Sights and 3 extra brackets. That i paid hard cash for. I can also state here, I'm not affiliated with the manufacture .Other than buying Lyn's product. At no time have i recieved a free-B from this company.

This AS product, has help me in many ways. And has allow me to still shoot. 
So intern I'm glad to share my experiences, with how my AS works for me. Meanwhile if Lyn gets rich,so be it. Isn't that what one goes in business for  [ Later


----------



## Anchor Sight

Thanks UK and all the others who have posted information on Archery Innovations Bow Anchor Sight. Just for the record we do not pay anyone to post on this site other than give discounts for those who have ordered their 2d or 3rd Anchor Sight like we do for anyone. There are times I would like to pay for some of the great posts, particularily on this thread, just to show my gratitude, but all I can do is say THANKS GUYS for taking the time to share.

There has been another review of the Anchor Sight done with a video by Ike's Archery you may want to see. I will post the U-Tube link in the Manufactures Forum shortly. 

Thanks again


----------



## helix33

This thread was started by me and continues to be based on the Idea of "Archers Helping Archers" and nothing more. If anyone needs help ask and one of the people on this thread will try to help you. As far as being affiliated with Archery Innovations, that's not true. Matter of fact I've never even met Lynn the owner of the cmpany. I learned about the Anchor Sight through a banner ad here on Archery Talk.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Jr. G Nockman

Sure, Im a lefty, send me one and I'll think about installing it on one of my rigs.


----------



## pdj

I have been using them for quite a few years and will never go back to a peep. Back in the not so distant past there was a thing called face walking(still done by some great recurve shooters) and this neat feature can be used with the B.A.S. Let me explain since I don't think anyone has addressed this feature very well- I set my pins 20,30,40, 50 etc well if I have a shot maybe 22-25yds I can use my 20 yd pin and the dot by shifting my anchor ever so slightly further down my face -the dot comes down to the top of the hash mark that is directly under it. I find this a really quick way to adjust for those "in between" distances that animals tend to present themselves. The reverse is true for distances less than your pin is set-it is alot like holding over or under with a rifle sight but you have a very repeatable reference point. here is a pic I hope illustrates what I am trying to convey-


----------



## DaddyPaul

pdj said:


> I have been using them for quite a few years and will never go back to a peep. Back in the not so distant past there was a thing called face walking(still done by some great recurve shooters) and this neat feature can be used with the B.A.S. Let me explain since I don't think anyone has addressed this feature very well- I set my pins 20,30,40, 50 etc well if I have a shot maybe 22-25yds I can use my 20 yd pin and the dot by shifting my anchor ever so slightly further down my face -the dot comes down to the top of the hash mark that is directly under it. I find this a really quick way to adjust for those "in between" distances that animals tend to present themselves. The reverse is true for distances less than your pin is set-it is alot like holding over or under with a rifle sight but you have a very repeatable reference point. here is a pic I hope illustrates what I am trying to convey-


Perfect illustration of this little benefit of the AS. I think Mr. Lynn refers to it as "ranging" maybe, pain meds have my brain a little foggy at the moment.


----------



## cmherrmann

pdj said:


> I have been using them for quite a few years and will never go back to a peep. Back in the not so distant past there was a thing called face walking(still done by some great recurve shooters) and this neat feature can be used with the B.A.S. Let me explain since I don't think anyone has addressed this feature very well- I set my pins 20,30,40, 50 etc well if I have a shot maybe 22-25yds I can use my 20 yd pin and the dot by shifting my anchor ever so slightly further down my face -the dot comes down to the top of the hash mark that is directly under it. I find this a really quick way to adjust for those "in between" distances that animals tend to present themselves. The reverse is true for distances less than your pin is set-it is alot like holding over or under with a rifle sight but you have a very repeatable reference point. here is a pic I hope illustrates what I am trying to convey-



Lynn has sent me a couple of the small disks that have the crosshairs printed on them and I was hoping to make a few horizontal marks below the circle to use as reference marks for this purpose. 

After looking at how fine and small the crosshairs actually is this looks to be almost impossible with my bad eyes and shaky hands besides not having anything that can write that fine. 

This does work very well once you know youd distances and have done it a few times.


----------



## AmishArcher

I'm very interested in one of these. I'm sick of dealing with getting my peep and D loop to straighten up. Plus I got torque issues as it is, so this would help.

anyone go a used one they wanna sell?


----------



## sketter

Can I possible get a pic of the plastic and aluminum just like to see if they are diffurant THANKS


----------



## JohnVH

Interesting, I need to watch the video with sound when I get a chance to understand how this works...


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## DCRanger

pdj said:


> I had run out of adjustment with my Spot Hogg Real Deal and found out they make an extended dovetail for windage-Problem solved! I have mine mounted to a PSE X-Force SS.


Just mounted my AS today by the book and I really like it so far except for one big problem. With my Spott Hogg Hogg It Hunter, I ran out of windage to the left, so I'm hitting 3-4 inches left of target at 20 yards and I've micro adjusted as far as I feel comfortable. I also switched from a wrist release to a thumb release, which I know changed my anchor, but everything looks and feels good except for the windage. Is Spott Hogg still making the extension? Any other suggestions? It's mounted on a Reezen 7.0 in front of riser and above the Spott Hogg Sight. Thanks.


----------



## red44

Look closely at your hoggit. There's a spacer that can be placed on either side of the "bar'. Shifting the sight block.


----------



## Arkapig

red44 said:


> Look closely at your hoggit. There's a spacer that can be placed on either side of the "bar'. Shifting the sight block.


Exactly. That's what I had to do to mine.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I've also had to run mine way over to the left. I moved the head itself to the left side of the mounting bar that it bolts too and that bought me enough adjustment.


----------



## DCRanger

Do you mean the left/right windage bar? Not seeing where a spacer can go. Did this spacer come with the hoggit or did you use something else? Any chance someone has a picture of this? Thanks!



red44 said:


> Look closely at your hoggit. There's a spacer that can be placed on either side of the "bar'. Shifting the sight block.


----------



## DCRanger

DCRanger said:


> Do you mean the left/right windage bar? Not seeing where a spacer can go. Did this spacer come with the hoggit or did you use something else? Any chance someone has a picture of this? Thanks!


Never mind. I found the spacer. At first it looked like the windage was all one piece, but after taking off the sight, I discovered the spacer and sure enough I moved it to the inside of the riser. Now all is well and I should have plenty of windage adjustment with the Anchor Sight. Even yesterday, I was slapping arrows together 4 inches left of bull. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rccub23

when you first mount this on your bow, since you have a peep already installed, do you just line up the anchor bow sight using the peep and then when it is set just remove the peep.


----------



## Anchor Sight

rccub23 said:


> when you first mount this on your bow, since you have a peep already installed, do you just line up the anchor bow sight using the peep and then when it is set just remove the peep.


No, what you want to do is shoot without using either the Anchor Sight or peep until you find a natural, comfortable anchor point and shoot this way for a while, maybe even a couple days. You don't need to have any part of the string touching your face and face the target more directly.

When you find where you are really comfortable then put the Anchor Sight on and line it up to that same eye position. Shoot until you get used to it, then start honing your skills.


----------



## dougedwards

These gadgets can be rather complicated to install and the instructions don't help much. I gave up on mounting one on my Alien X with an HHA slider sight and instead mounted it to my Pearson Stealth. It is great not having to look through a little hole and shooting with both eyes open is an eye opening experience:wink:

I sent pictures of my mounting problems on my Alien to Lynn tonight and hopefully he will respond with suggestions. On average for every 3 grains of weight added to the bare string there will be a loss of 1 FPS. Also for every 3 grains of weight that the arrow is over _5 grains per pound of draw weight_ there is a loss of 1 FPS. Most peeps weigh between 5-8 grains. Among the many other advantages of shooting with the AS I now have opportunity to add weight to my arrow in attempt increase FOC without loosing to much speed since I am ditching the peep. There is really no downside at all to shooting with the Anchor Sight.

Doug


----------



## dtol

Is this product BHFS legal??


----------



## dougedwards

This seems to be my problem with the Slider.








This pin does protrude ever so slightly past flush and it moves up and down preventing me from mounting the bracket to the riser.

Doug


----------



## helix33

dougedwards said:


> This seems to be my problem with the Slider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pin does protrude ever so slightly past flush and it moves up and down preventing me from mounting the bracket to the riser.
> 
> Doug


Call HHA because I believe that's a problem with the sight. I've mounted many different HHA sliders with the Anchor sight on many different types of bows with zero problems and I've never seen this before. I don't have an OL model right now but I don't recall any of mine having the pin protrude out past the housing like that.


----------



## theland

New here and a few questions if someone could please. I am left hand and have not seen much if or how the AS works on left handed bows. The other question is I shoot lefthanded but I am right eye dominant, will this be a problem. Looking at putting one on a Z7, any known problems with mounting on this bow?

Also would like to say to AT and you guys on this a thanks for all the info that takes years to learn on your own, it is very helpful to the new guys.

Thanks!


----------



## cmherrmann

theland said:


> New here and a few questions if someone could please. I am left hand and have not seen much if or how the AS works on left handed bows. The other question is I shoot lefthanded but I am right eye dominant, will this be a problem. Looking at putting one on a Z7, any known problems with mounting on this bow?
> 
> Also would like to say to AT and you guys on this a thanks for all the info that takes years to learn on your own, it is very helpful to the new guys.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think there will be any problem going to left handed other than the one adjustment screw will be on the bottom. Lynn from Archery Innovations could answer this for sure. 

I believe being opposite eye dominant is one of the things that the Anchor Sight really helps with, I think Grandpa Richard shoots right handed but is left eye dominant and uses the Anchor Sight.


----------



## dtol

I won't buy one because no one will answer the question is the Anchor Site legal BHFS or hunter class requiring fixed pins and no optics. I have asked the question on every thread about the Anchor Site that I have seen and have not gotten an answer.


----------



## DonsHarley

dtol said:


> I won't buy one because no one will answer the question is the Anchor Site legal BHFS or hunter class requiring fixed pins and no optics. I have asked the question on every thread about the Anchor Site that I have seen and have not gotten an answer.


Have you sent a PM to Lynn he goes by tttlll77 ? The anchor site has nothing optical about it. It replaces your peep and is used only as a reference the same way you use a peep to align your pins but does a far better job of it.


----------



## helix33

dtol said:


> I won't buy one because no one will answer the question is the Anchor Site legal BHFS or hunter class requiring fixed pins and no optics. I have asked the question on every thread about the Anchor Site that I have seen and have not gotten an answer.


It's legal it's not an optic.


----------



## DaddyPaul

dtol said:


> I won't buy one because no one will answer the question is the Anchor Site legal BHFS or hunter class requiring fixed pins and no optics. I have asked the question on every thread about the Anchor Site that I have seen and have not gotten an answer.


I shot ASA Newberry with one on my bow and no one questioned it. Of course I didn't win either, but I was there! :embara:

You could also have done like I did and called the organization(s) you plan to compete in and ask them rather than copping an attitude with us on the thread. Just saying..........:zip:


----------



## theland

One more quick question, was reading the web site and it says do not store bow in hardcase or it will void warranty. Does anyone know the reason for this? I do quite a bit of traveling and have my bow in a hardcase most of the time.

Thanks


----------



## DaddyPaul

theland said:


> One more quick question, was reading the web site and it says do not store bow in hardcase or it will void warranty. Does anyone know the reason for this? I do quite a bit of traveling and have my bow in a hardcase most of the time.
> 
> Thanks


Where does it state that? I've never heard that before. I travel with mine in a hard case to shoots and such. Here is the warranty from the site:




Archery Innovation's 1 Year Limited Warranty 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Archery Innovations of McIntosh, Minnesota 56556 Warrants this product to the original purchaser, to be free from defects in material and workmanship under normal use and conditions for a period of one year from the date of the original purchase. Archery Innovations will, at it's discretion, repair or replace this product, and return it at no charge, provided it is delivered to the address below, postage pre-paid, along with the proof of the date of purchase. This warranty does not cover cosmetic damage or damage due to acts of God, accident, misuse, abuse, negligence, modification of or to any part of the product. This warranty excludes any liability other than that expressly stated above including but not limited to any incidental or consiquential damages. Some states do not allow limitations on implied warranties or the exclusion of consequential damages, so these restrictions may not apply to you. This warranty gives you specific legal rights, and you may also have other rights which vary from state to state.

This warranty is only valid in the United States of America unless shipping costs are pre-paid. Conact us for details.


----------



## theland

I found it under Technical Info then under Instructions, it is the 3rd title down. At the bottom of the page it has a paragraph that is titled inportant. Half way through it states not to store your bow in a hard case and then a few sentences on it states about any of these missuse will void warranty. I know may sound picky but am just wondering what is considered stored and what will happen that it will void warranty, as you say I have mine in a hard case alot. 


Thanks and am just currious, would hate to screw one up if there is something to it.


----------



## DaddyPaul

theland said:


> I found it under Technical Info then under Instructions, it is the 3rd title down. At the bottom of the page it has a paragraph that is titled inportant. Half way through it states not to store your bow in a hard case and then a few sentences on it states about any of these missuse will void warranty. I know may sound picky but am just wondering what is considered stored and what will happen that it will void warranty, as you say I have mine in a hard case alot.
> 
> 
> Thanks and am just currious, would hate to screw one up if there is something to it.


I wonder if it has something to do with the glue used to hold the glow disc in the tube or something? I had never heard that before.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I still think it is fine to travel with your bow in a hard case, just don't store it for long periods of time in one, especially in a non climate controlled environment. If you store it in a hard case, inside your home I can't see how it could harm the piece?


----------



## Anchor Sight

You may have read that on the instructions. It was put there originally because others had the same disclaimer regarding plastic parts and eventhough this has never been brought to our attention as a problem, it is good to know of the possibility. I think it safe to say that it may be possible under extreme conditions such as a new plastic hard case where there is a strong ordor present from releasing gases and higher temperatures causing the gases to release faster, there could be a high enough concentration to cause some damage to other plastic parts. But again, I know of no one who has mentioned this as having been a problem. If Anyone has experience a problem with this please contribute to this forum.


----------



## theland

Thanks for the response, I kind of figured it would be something to that extent but just wanted to makes sure. Maybe I should not read so much!:teeth:


----------



## Anchor Sight

theland said:


> Thanks for the response, I kind of figured it would be something to that extent but just wanted to makes sure. Maybe I should not read so much!:teeth:


Not at all. It is a good question and one that hasn't come up for a long time so thanks for asking.


----------



## dougedwards

My Anchor Sight was shipped to me yesterday and I will be attempting to mount next to my HHA Slider on Rytera Alien X. Might be back here getting some mounting advice.

Doug


----------



## cmherrmann

dougedwards said:


> My Anchor Sight was shipped to me yesterday and I will be attempting to mount next to my HHA Slider on Rytera Alien X. Might be back here getting some mounting advice.
> 
> Doug


We are here for you Doug! 

I love the AS on my Alien!


----------



## King Country

Just told the missus, I mean I just asked the better half nicely, if I could get one of these for christmas :wink: now I need to figure out how to get it here, anyone got one of these that isn't from the US?


----------



## Skyblues

*Adjusting the AS for target shooting*

Greetings,

I just got my Anchor Sight and have installed it, "sighted" it in and spent yesterday at the range micro adjusting it. I also removed my peep sight for this experiment.

I have a few questions.

I am going to assume that my initial difficulties are me and not the AS hence, I am looking for advice on how to fine tune my AS.

My wife and I only shoot target; mostly 3-spot and 5-spot. We don't hunt so I may not gain the greatest benefit from the AS as hunters would. I found that my groups weren't as consistent as "normal" and I was only shooting at 10 yards.

I am wondering if it is because I am using a target scope rather than a pin sight. Could this be the case? My scope is a 4x strength with a relatively large dot (that fills the inner white circle of a 5-spot at 20 yards (the distance I usually shoot)).

On the other hand, I climbed up a 15 foot deck and shoot a 3D deer with 12 arrows and the groups were great (also, this was my first time ever shooting 3d so maybe that was beginners luck 

So my main question is; is it better to use a pin sight rather than a scope with a dot for use with the AS?

I do feel that when I get my AS adjusted properly it will work for me such that I can shoot as well with the AS (and no peep) as I did with my peep sight (which I have used for years - maybe need to break some old habits).

Thanks so much for the help. I am anxious to get my AS sighted in properly so I can gain confidence and "loose" my peep forever.

Best, Jim


----------



## helix33

Skyblues said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I just got my Anchor Sight and have installed it, "sighted" it in and spent yesterday at the range micro adjusting it. I also removed my peep sight for this experiment.
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> I am going to assume that my initial difficulties are me and not the AS hence, I am looking for advice on how to fine tune my AS.
> 
> My wife and I only shoot target; mostly 3-spot and 5-spot. We don't hunt so I may not gain the greatest benefit from the AS as hunters would. I found that my groups weren't as consistent as "normal" and I was only shooting at 10 yards.
> 
> I am wondering if it is because I am using a target scope rather than a pin sight. Could this be the case? My scope is a 4x strength with a relatively large dot (that fills the inner white circle of a 5-spot at 20 yards (the distance I usually shoot)).
> 
> On the other hand, I climbed up a 15 foot deck and shoot a 3D deer with 12 arrows and the groups were great (also, this was my first time ever shooting 3d so maybe that was beginners luck
> 
> So my main question is; is it better to use a pin sight rather than a scope with a dot for use with the AS?
> 
> I do feel that when I get my AS adjusted properly it will work for me such that I can shoot as well with the AS (and no peep) as I did with my peep sight (which I have used for years - maybe need to break some old habits).
> 
> Thanks so much for the help. I am anxious to get my AS sighted in properly so I can gain confidence and "loose" my peep forever.
> 
> Best, Jim


Jim, give it time, you have to get used to it. It will work as well with the target sight as the pin sight because it has nothing to do with your sight. Shoot it 20 or 25 shots and adjust the micro adjust screws a little at a time to really fine tune it. Shoot as many 20 to 25 arrow sessions as it takes to dial it in. Once it's dialed in I bet you'll shoot better groups than you've ever shot before.


----------



## Dynoflow

robbbinhoodx said:


> for you to say that your not affiliated with the manufacterer of this product is utter bULL****! you have 40,000 weiws on this product endorsment so quit with the BULL****!!!!! you must think we are all stupid!


about helix33....I totally agree. SHady Shady Shady! A positive reply to every question??? COME ON! for 2 years!


----------



## Anchor Sight

Dynoflow said:


> about helix33....I totally agree. SHady Shady Shady! A positive reply to every question??? COME ON! for 2 years!


If you have a problem with the product please share your experience but don't bash someone who gets it. Go back and count the positive testimonials from different people and maybe you will see a reason for one to be excited about sharing information about this product. A few have tried to hijack this thread with negative comments but the intelligent members of this forum will pay you no mind so make constructive comments or say nothing at all, Please.


----------



## DonsHarley

Dynoflow said:


> about helix33....I totally agree. SHady Shady Shady! A positive reply to every question??? COME ON! for 2 years!


What's so shady about a person liking a product and giving out information about it to somone who asks. Do you also rip on the fan boys that keep shooting the same brand of bow year after year because there's nothing even close to it in performance. May be you could tell us how you've been harmed by him since the owner of Anchor Site has stated before that no one's on the payroll but maybe he's lying. If he likes he likes it if you don't no ones forcing you to read his post. I have two Anchor Sites and paid for both.


----------



## DaddyPaul

tttlll77 said:


> If you have a problem with the product please share your experience but don't bash someone who gets it. Go back and count the positive testimonials from different people and maybe you will see a reason for one to be excited about sharing information about this product. A few have tried to hijack this thread with negative comments but the intelligent members of this forum will pay you no mind so make constructive comments or say nothing at all, Please.


Lynn,
Don't waste your breath sir, some just aren't happy unless they are complaining about something.


----------



## red44

Skyblues, hang in there with it. The more consistant your anchor becomes, the better the AS will work for you. I suspect you heavily depended on your peep for your anchor, and the change to a more natural anchor will take but a short time for you to get comfortable with this set-up. In my experience, it does'nt matter what type of sight your using. The AS can be dialed down so as to be extreemly critical of anchor, so I don't see how it could be less accurate than a string peep.


----------



## Dynoflow

*I've tried the Bow Anchor Sight.*

Well I gave it a try. I read a lot of good things on this board about it, but it wasn't for me. The set up really isn't as easy as people on here have said, unless you have two people the bow owner and a helper. Drawing and holding a #60 bowstring and holding it as many times as I had to to get it sighted was not easy. But I can't say it's a design issue. Well after trying it. I found there to be too much of a distance from the pin to the Anchor sight ( to far for my eye to travel back and forth ) no matter which way I set it up, and I tried them all. Going back to my peep until I can get one of those new sights with the retina lock. The IQ sight. Good thing they DO give you a refund so I'm not out the $100 I spent on the aluminum one. Just my 2 cents. Good company, quality built. Just not for me.


----------



## cmherrmann

Dynoflow said:


> Well I gave it a try. I read a lot of good things on this board about it, but it wasn't for me. The set up really isn't as easy as people on here have said, unless you have two people the bow owner and a helper. Drawing and holding a #60 bowstring and holding it as many times as I had to to get it sighted was not easy. But I can't say it's a design issue. Well after trying it. I found there to be too much of a distance from the pin to the Anchor sight ( to far for my eye to travel back and forth ) no matter which way I set it up, and I tried them all. Going back to my peep until I can get one of those new sights with the retina lock. The IQ sight. Good thing they DO give you a refund so I'm not out the $100 I spent on the aluminum one. Just my 2 cents. Good company, quality built. Just not for me.


Not everything is for everyone, where the AS really shines is for hunting giving you the extra hunting time by eliminating the light restrictions of the peep and also helping you to keep a consistent anchor when shooting from an elevated position. 

I guess I must be on the payroll as well since I have posted on here numerous times trying to help people with a great product. 

Helix don't let the critics bother you just because they either don't like something or have jealousy.


----------



## COATED

Just got my Anchor Sight this last weekend and I'm pretty close to having it all set up. It does take a while to get it set...but I instantly had no problems w/there not being a peep.:darkbeer:

I mounted it on an Axe 6 w/a Spot Hogg Boss Hogg....I'll throw up some pics of it later this week.....


----------



## dougedwards

I finally got mine mounted on my Alien X with the HHA slider and it wasn't easy at all. I could have mounted it on the sight side of the riser but I would have needed an extention because the contour of the riser would have hidden part of the AS. I did mount it on the shooters side of the riser but it is at a strange angle. I might have to do a little fabrication to make things work. Will post pictures soon.

Doug


----------



## dougedwards

Oh......did mount the AS on my Pearson Stealth and it works perfectly. I am shooting 6" groups out to 60 yards which is good for me. After shooting it a while it seems that it actually causes me to unconsciously remember to return to the same form to the point that I hardly need it. I just glance at it before I shoot. It really is an innovative and practical archery accessory.

Doug


----------



## Skyblues

red44 said:


> Skyblues, hang in there with it. The more consistant your anchor becomes, the better the AS will work for you. I suspect you heavily depended on your peep for your anchor, and the change to a more natural anchor will take but a short time for you to get comfortable with this set-up. In my experience, it does'nt matter what type of sight your using. The AS can be dialed down so as to be extreemly critical of anchor, so I don't see how it could be less accurate than a string peep.


Thanks red44, I seem to get better and better with it the more I use it. You're right, I did count on my peep sight as an anchor point. As I work with the AS, I am finding that I am changing my release hand anchor to a more comfortable position. As I do this, I tweak the Anchor Sight accordingly using the micro adjustments. I think the time spent adjusting the AS and modifying my anchor points is worth the effort. 

Jim


----------



## Unk Bond

dougedwards said:


> Oh......did mount the AS on my Pearson Stealth and it works perfectly. I am shooting 6" groups out to 60 yards which is good for me. After shooting it a while it seems that it actually causes me to unconsciously remember to return to the same form to the point that I hardly need it. I just glance at it before I shoot. It really is an innovative and practical archery accessory.
> 
> Doug




Sounds like you are starting to relax more. I found like you that your anchor starts to be repetitious.And just a glance is needed

As you continue on setting up a few AS sights.You will acquire some short cuts. Example = if you were to put your AS on another bow. You will find elevation with a little wind age adjustment will be all thats needed.

I found to turn my AS frame down a little before i even start adjusting. Also i set the bow on my knee and do a little adjusting. Before i even start adjusting for my anchor.

Glad to here things are starting to get better for you.[ Later


----------



## dougedwards

Unk Bond said:


> I found to turn my AS frame down a little before i even start adjusting.
> Glad to here things are starting to get better for you.[ Later


 <snip>

With a rigid frame and set inserts for machine screws in the frame, how are you able to turn the frame down? I am confused.

Doug


----------



## jimmy bug

I was hunting (filming) in the same tree with a buddy last year, cold wet morning, had a mature doe came in and he decided to take her, but his anchor sight was fogged over bad, cleaned it and it re-fogged almost instantly, threw in in the trash when we got home. Too much of a risk to take if a deer of a lifetime comes in, anyone else had this problem before?


----------



## CWG

theland said:


> New here and a few questions if someone could please. I am left hand and have not seen much if or how the AS works on left handed bows. The other question is I shoot lefthanded but I am right eye dominant, will this be a problem. Looking at putting one on a Z7, any known problems with mounting on this bow?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Z7 I dont know, but on my LH Tribute the anchor site worked perfectly.
and I also ran the AS with my HHA slider site (posts above) with no problems.


----------



## woodyogau73

jimmy bug said:


> I was hunting (filming) in the same tree with a buddy last year, cold wet morning, had a mature doe came in and he decided to take her, but his anchor sight was fogged over bad, cleaned it and it re-fogged almost instantly, threw in in the trash when we got home. Too much of a risk to take if a deer of a lifetime comes in, anyone else had this problem before?


He should have sold it on AT instead of trashing it. Many people here would have loved to buy it...me included. I use a Timberline No-peep and love it. Would like to try the AS too. Woody


----------



## helix33

jimmy bug said:


> I was hunting (filming) in the same tree with a buddy last year, cold wet morning, had a mature doe came in and he decided to take her, but his anchor sight was fogged over bad, cleaned it and it re-fogged almost instantly, threw in in the trash when we got home. Too much of a risk to take if a deer of a lifetime comes in, anyone else had this problem before?


Never and I've hunted in rain, snow, sleet, and freezing rain with it.


----------



## Unk Bond

dougedwards said:


> <snip>
> 
> With a rigid frame and set inserts for machine screws in the frame, how are you able to turn the frame down? I am confused.
> 
> Doug


--------------------

Hello
There are two long gated slots in the AS side plate, where it ataches to the bow riser.
After mounting this AS side slotted bracket, with the sight side bar holder to the riser. 
Tighten the 2 bolts lightly. Then pivot the AS side plate, were you want it. And finish tightening the 2 bolts to the bow riser.Then this allows less minute up and down adjustment for the AS elevation setting. [ Later


----------



## helix33

I've now set the Anchor Sight up with the Spot Hogg Tommy Hogg slider on both of my bows with no issues. For those who have asked about this combo on this and other threads it works great.


----------



## DaddyPaul

helix33 said:


> I've now set the Anchor Sight up with the Spot Hogg Tommy Hogg slider on both of my bows with no issues. For those who have asked about this combo on this and other threads it works great.


Oh yeah, show me!:wink:


----------



## MNDan

I've never had that problem. U could try some anti-fog solution on it. Is there any water in the housing? Might help to unscrew the locking screw on the side, then unscrew the back glow cylinder out of the housing to open it up and let it dry out.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=03KEVZ6AFT9GB5RMK0B8




jimmy bug said:


> I was hunting (filming) in the same tree with a buddy last year, cold wet morning, had a mature doe came in and he decided to take her, but his anchor sight was fogged over bad, cleaned it and it re-fogged almost instantly, threw in in the trash when we got home. Too much of a risk to take if a deer of a lifetime comes in, anyone else had this problem before?


----------



## cmherrmann

jimmy bug said:


> I was hunting (filming) in the same tree with a buddy last year, cold wet morning, had a mature doe came in and he decided to take her, but his anchor sight was fogged over bad, cleaned it and it re-fogged almost instantly, threw in in the trash when we got home. Too much of a risk to take if a deer of a lifetime comes in, anyone else had this problem before?


Never had that problem with mine and I have hunted in just about every temp from 85 down to -10, wet, dry, snow, sleet you name it. Was he breathing on it or something, maybe he got excited and was breathing real hard.


----------



## SPIKER_67

Hey guys, I just purchased a used AS to replace the No Peep on my XLR8. I use an HHA ol-5519 slider sight, and unless I'm mistaken, it will not work with this combo. I have many diff bows, all with HHA slider sights, and I'm pretty good at finding ways to attach the sight alignment sytems.

My only dislike of the No Peep is that it is not usable in low light, while the AS is advertised as a low light device...but, if it won't mount, I can't use it.

Anybody out there have any experience with an XLR8/HHA slider combo?


----------



## Anchor Sight

I don't know of any problem with the HHA sliders but helix33 is the expert on these. Find his post Feb 17th 9:51 AM back a few pages on this thread. I'm sure Helix will answer your question if you PM him. I have some pictures I can email you if you want. Just email us at the address below.


----------



## SPIKER_67

It's the way the riser reflexes just above the sight that prevents it from being installed like he did on his Hoyt. 

Do you guys make different brackets other than the two I have? One long, and one short? I'll take some pics, and send them to you. Without some sort of special bracket, I think the XLR8/HHA combo might not be possible.


----------



## Anchor Sight

Yes, we have some of the old Hoyt frames we had made special for the tech risers. Send me the pictures and I can send you a picture of the Longer frame on a Hoyt.


----------



## SPIKER_67

PM sent.


----------



## SPIKER_67

I finally found a bow that I can mount the AS on. One of my Hoyt Vulcans. I have to say, I like this system a lot better than the No Peep. I was banging arrows in the X at all ranges, even after it got dark. I have one dislike only, and that is the limited bracket selection. IMHO, the sight should mount in front of the riser, above the sight..this is for the HHA that I'm talking about. I saw helix33's PSE, and that's exactly how I want to mount it on my XLR8, but the bracket is just a smidge too short. There's no way to mount it behind the riser because of that short brace. The only way to make it fit the XLR8 is with a custom bracket. I will be looking for one until I find it, because I MUST have one on that bow. Here's some pics of some different setups, don't get upset at the last one of the XLR8 with the No Peep....I'm working on it.

Here's the Vulcan, I had to drill out the slots, to angle the bracket enough to get the height.









This is my sight window, I don't mind it invading the scope housing a little bit.










Here's a set up with a Red Dot Scope, I need to angle the bracket a bit more to get the AS higher. I used the other bracket just to see how it would look.










Here's the XLR8 with the No Peep.










I really wish I could get it to look like this:










If the bracket was longer it would work. Anyone know anyplace to get a custom bracket made? I did a bad Photoshop of what it would look like..lol










In summary, this is the best product to come out in a long time, and I want one on all my bows.:thumbs_up


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

spiker_01 said:


> I finally found a bow that I can mount the AS on. One of my Hoyt Vulcans. I have to say, I like this system a lot better than the No Peep. I was banging arrows in the X at all ranges, even after it got dark. I have one dislike only, and that is the limited bracket selection. IMHO, the sight should mount in front of the riser, above the sight..this is for the HHA that I'm talking about. I saw helix33's PSE, and that's exactly how I want to mount it on my XLR8, but the bracket is just a smidge too short. There's no way to mount it behind the riser because of that short brace. The only way to make it fit the XLR8 is with a custom bracket. I will be looking for one until I find it, because I MUST have one on that bow. Here's some pics of some different setups, don't get upset at the last one of the XLR8 with the No Peep....I'm working on it.
> 
> Here's the Vulcan, I had to drill out the slots, to angle the bracket enough to get the height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my sight window, I don't mind it invading the scope housing a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a set up with a Red Dot Scope, I need to angle the bracket a bit more to get the AS higher. I used the other bracket just to see how it would look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the XLR8 with the No Peep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish I could get it to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the bracket was longer it would work. Anyone know anyplace to get a custom bracket made? I did a bad Photoshop of what it would look like..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In summary, this is the best product to come out in a long time, and I want one on all my bows.:thumbs_up


I like your bracket design. I would take that Idea to a machine shop and they could probably make you a bracket like that easy enough.


----------



## bryntowin

so with this anchor sight you wouldnt use your sight bubble? i guess you would have to match them the same and it would be another reference?


----------



## DaddyPaul

Well I finally found a combination that will most definitely NOT work. An Anchor Sight and a Sure Loc Sportsman's Special simply won't work on my Hoyts. On the rear portion of the sight's frame, the hardware that holds the knob you use to slide the sight up and down protrudes slightly wider than the width of the frame. So when you move the rear of the sight up for longer range shooting it impacts the AS frame.

The only way I can see it working is if I cut some of the frame away, but it would be quite a bit to get it to work. I'm thinking I'll just sell the dadgum sight and get another one, I ain't getting rid of my Anchor Sights.


----------



## cmherrmann

DaddyPaul said:


> Well I finally found a combination that will most definitely NOT work. An Anchor Sight and a Sure Loc Sportsman's Special simply won't work on my Hoyts. On the rear portion of the sight's frame, the hardware that holds the knob you use to slide the sight up and down protrudes slightly wider than the width of the frame. So when you move the rear of the sight up for longer range shooting it impacts the AS frame.
> 
> The only way I can see it working is if I cut some of the frame away, but it would be quite a bit to get it to work. I'm thinking I'll just sell the dadgum sight and get another one, I ain't getting rid of my Anchor Sights.




Some sights really make it difficult to mount the AS just the way you want to do it. I know Lynn has some modified mounting brackets available, maybe a 
PM/call to him would help.

I switched from a single pin HHA sight that I really liked to a Viper just to get the clearance that I wanted for my AS. The Viper is a nice sight and cheaper than the HHA, but the HHA is overall a nicer sight. They just need to make the sight bar longer to get the housing further from the riser and it would be perfect.


----------



## dougedwards

I mounted an AS to my Rytera Alien X on the shooters side of the riser and although it is rather awkward in it's position I am now shooting much much better than with a peep. I need to get the AS to the left a little more as it is almost blocked by the string at full draw. I thought about using some washers but am not sure that is the best way to go. Any suggestions?

Doug


----------



## cmherrmann

dougedwards said:


> I mounted an AS to my Rytera Alien X on the shooters side of the riser and although it is rather awkward in it's position I am now shooting much much better than with a peep. I need to get the AS to the left a little more as it is almost blocked by the string at full draw. I thought about using some washers but am not sure that is the best way to go. Any suggestions?
> 
> Doug




Doug,

You cannot get it on the other side of thew riser next to the sight housing? That is where I have mine on my Alien-X and it fits in there just perfect. I can post some pics if you would like.


----------



## dougedwards

cmherrmann said:


> Doug,
> 
> You cannot get it on the other side of thew riser next to the sight housing? That is where I have mine on my Alien-X and it fits in there just perfect. I can post some pics if you would like.


I am not sure what you mean.....can you send pics?

Doug


----------



## SPIKER_67

I can only say that I am so impressed with the Anchor Site, and refuse to switch from HHA. I believe that they are a winning combination. A bracket must be made available for the HHA slider...or I will take helix33 advice and see if a machine shop will make 3 for me. Then I can order two AS, aluminum, in camo. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## wampum

I use HHA also, and would love to know if there is a bracket for my setup....Hoyt Katera.


----------



## currentman

wampum said:


> I use HHA also, and would love to know if there is a bracket for my setup....Hoyt Katera.


if you go back a few pages you can see more pics, I cut off the anchor sight bracket to clear the HHA bolts and it works great on my Katera Xl


----------



## helix33

DaddyPaul said:


> Well I finally found a combination that will most definitely NOT work. An Anchor Sight and a Sure Loc Sportsman's Special simply won't work on my Hoyts. On the rear portion of the sight's frame, the hardware that holds the knob you use to slide the sight up and down protrudes slightly wider than the width of the frame. So when you move the rear of the sight up for longer range shooting it impacts the AS frame.
> 
> The only way I can see it working is if I cut some of the frame away, but it would be quite a bit to get it to work. I'm thinking I'll just sell the dadgum sight and get another one, I ain't getting rid of my Anchor Sights.


Sell it and get a Tommy Hogg. It's the best slider on the market and works great with the Anchor sight.


----------



## DaddyPaul

helix33 said:


> Sell it and get a Tommy Hogg. It's the best slider on the market and works great with the Anchor sight.


I'm going to do just that (sell the SS), I just don't know what I am going to get. I'm thinking either a Sword Trident Hunter, a MBG Ascent or a Tommy Hogg.

How 'bout posting up some pics of your TH?


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*



DaddyPaul said:


> I'm going to do just that (sell the SS), I just don't know what I am going to get. I'm thinking either a Sword Trident Hunter, a MBG Ascent or a Tommy Hogg.
> 
> How 'bout posting up some pics of your TH?


tommy hogg is a sweet sight but the ascent is really nice also..I have one of each and I like the ascent just a hair more..


----------



## cmherrmann

dougedwards said:


> I am not sure what you mean.....can you send pics?
> 
> Doug


Here is mine on an Alien-X, if HHA would just make the sight bar longer so the bolts would be out of the way and then there would also be room between the riser and the sight housing so the housing can raise up past the AS.


----------



## cmherrmann

cmherrmann said:


> Here is mine on an Alien-X, if HHA would just make the sight bar longer so the bolts would be out of the way and then there would also be room between the riser and the sight housing so the housing can raise up past the AS.



These are from my Fire Cat. Have to find the ones from my Alien - X


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Arkapig

Will have pics up shortly of my new setup and the Anchor Sight.


----------



## Unk Bond

Arkapigdiesel said:


> Will have pics up shortly of my new setup and the Anchor Sight.


Sounds good :wink:


----------



## DaddyPaul

helix33 said:


> ttt



Post up some shots of your Tommy's with the AS.:thumbs_up


----------



## helix33

DaddyPaul said:


> Post up some shots of your Tommy's with the AS.:thumbs_up


I'll try to tonight.:wink:


----------



## za_boy

Yes please, I also would like to see what it looks like withe the Tommy Hogg


----------



## DaddyPaul

helix33 said:


> I'll try to tonight.:wink:


Is your "tryer" broke? :wink:


----------



## helix33

DaddyPaul said:


> Is your "tryer" broke? :wink:


No Camera problems. I'll get them on here in the next few days.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead

*Funny this was just brought back.*

I have the Hoyt Katera XL and a HHA with the 2 inch scope. There is only one place to mount my no peep "sorry not an Anchor". It is in front and and on top.

The problem was the no peep would hit the scope at the top of its arc. it was also blocking part of the scope.

So I made a steel plate and moved it up about an inch to get clerance. Still not put back together, letting the paint dry on the steel plate before reassembly. Just did it tonight.

My question is will this have a bad affect since it will be one inch higher then the standard mount postion.?


----------



## Anchor Sight

AppleOnMyHead said:


> I have the Hoyt Katera XL and a HHA with the 2 inch scope. There is only one place to mount my no peep "sorry not an Anchor". It is in front and and on top.
> 
> The problem was the no peep would hit the scope at the top of its arc. it was also blocking part of the scope.
> 
> So I made a steel plate and moved it up about an inch to get clerance. Still not put back together, letting the paint dry on the steel plate before reassembly. Just did it tonight.
> 
> My question is will this have a bad affect since it will be one inch higher then the standard mount postion.?


The only thing will be the eye travel distance which is best to be kept at a minimum but in the attachment you will see one with at least a one inch space and this guy wins a lot of 3d shoots. I would practice with it for a while.


----------



## SugarDaddy

I'm making one out of carbon fiber... I think its easier than making one out of metal from the tools I have available to me.



















This is my first attempt.. I need to move it down and closer to the riser a little and then I'll cut one out of 1/8 carbon dragonplate or wet & vacuum bag carbon tape and make one myself most likely. 

I also like the carbon as I plan on epoxying the the corners of the AS once I get it set to ensure the is no movement.

There was just no easy fit because I refuse to leave the limbdriver, and I want full movement from the HHA. To me the closer it is to the sight the easier it is to use my periphery vision on the AS and not even think about it.. you just see black and you know you're on target.


----------



## SPIKER_67

Great job SugarDaddy, that's exactly what is needed for an HHA slider. I'm working on a design as well. Let us know how yours works out. I like the Carbon Fiber idea.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## systemnt

Anyone having issues with vibration noise from their AS?
I love mine..but it defintely has a vibration to it.. 
everything is tight..but you can tap on the housing and it hums..


----------



## helix33

systemnt said:


> Anyone having issues with vibration noise from their AS?
> I love mine..but it defintely has a vibration to it..
> everything is tight..but you can tap on the housing and it hums..


If you adjust the fine tuning screws out pretty far and don't snug the other set screw up it will cause vibration. I had one that did this. Try tighting the two set screws until they just make contact with the fine tuning screw head, this should fix your problem. You might have to re-adjust the fine tuning a little bit to compensate for the other screws being tightened down.


----------



## SPIKER_67

cmherrmann said:


> Here is mine on an Alien-X, if HHA would just make the sight bar longer so the bolts would be out of the way and then there would also be room between the riser and the sight housing so the housing can raise up past the AS.


No offense, but HHA is one of the best selling sights in archery right now. I would think that it is AS that should consider offering a bracket that works with HHA.

For $100.00 they should have a solution for any sight if they want to grow as a company. Something tells me that they just might be thinking of that now.


----------



## systemnt

spiker_01 said:


> No offense, but HHA is one of the best selling sights in archery right now. I would think that it is AS that should consider offering a bracket that works with HHA.
> 
> For $100.00 they should have a solution for any sight if they want to grow as a company. Something tells me that they just might be thinking of that now.


Bracket works fine.. he's saying that the HHA sits too close to the riser..so theres not enough room for where he wants to position the AS.


----------



## SPIKER_67

systemnt said:


> Bracket works fine.. he's saying that the HHA sits too close to the riser..so theres not enough room for where he wants to position the AS.


Umm..if the bracket worked fine, it would fit. That's the point. But, a solution to that problem is right on the HHA website. You can get the SP-50 bracket which not only pushes the pin housing out further, but allows you to fine tune your most downward position.

Look at my pics in this thread, and you will see it. Post #1087, it's that triangular shaped bracket holding the pin housing onto the slider.


----------



## systemnt

uh.. if the distance between the site housing and riser is 2" and the length of the Anchor site 2.5" ..there isnt enough room and doesnt matter what the bracket configuration was.
The fact you gave an answer which is to extend the HHA bracket shows you understood the problem, so I'm not exactly sure how you didn't grasp the issue of space.
anyway.. that should fix him up, no doubt.


----------



## systemnt

helix33 said:


> If you adjust the fine tuning screws out pretty far and don't snug the other set screw up it will cause vibration. I had one that did this. Try tighting the two set screws until they just make contact with the fine tuning screw head, this should fix your problem. You might have to re-adjust the fine tuning a little bit to compensate for the other screws being tightened down.


That did the trick. Thanks.


----------



## Anchor Sight

systemnt said:


> uh.. if the distance between the site housing and riser is 2" and the length of the Anchor site 2.5" ..there isnt enough room and doesnt matter what the bracket configuration was.
> The fact you gave an answer which is to extend the HHA bracket shows you understood the problem, so I'm not exactly sure how you didn't grasp the issue of space.
> anyway.. that should fix him up, no doubt.


You are correct about the total length of the Anchor Sight being 2.5 inches but the housing is only 1 3/4 inches long and the Sight Tube can extent over the front pin housing and if you are doing a rear-of-the-riser mount the Sight Tube can go along side your riser leaving the Housing's 1 7/8 inches hanging out back of the riser (considering leaving a 1/8 inch gap between the riser and the Housing.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

Pics coming of my new Strother Infinity Anchor Sight setup.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Misant

Just started with archery and had the AS installed on my first bow. I never liked a peep to start with. Probably one of the first AS in use in the Netherlands .

Here is a youtube link to my bow: youtube.com/watch?v=osgglUWvIqk


----------



## helix33

Misant said:


> Just started with archery and had the AS installed on my first bow. I never liked a peep to start with. Probably one of the first AS in use in the Netherlands .
> 
> Here is a youtube link to my bow: youtube.com/watch?v=osgglUWvIqk


Welcome aboard!


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## BILLDOGGE

*Question*

Right now I shoot RH with my left eye closed but I wear glasses and the peep is always blurry. Going to try the Anchor sight on my bow. Should I continue to keep closing my left eye? Thanks

Bill


----------



## DonsHarley

You can try it but the advantage of the anchor sight is the abillity to shoot with both eyes open and have a full field of view without having to squint. I would bet that 95% of the AS users shoot both eyes open I know I do


----------



## BILLDOGGE

ttt


----------



## BILLDOGGE

ttt


----------



## helix33

BILLDOGGE said:


> Right now I shoot RH with my left eye closed but I wear glasses and the peep is always blurry. Going to try the Anchor sight on my bow. Should I continue to keep closing my left eye? Thanks
> 
> Bill


Any way that feels the most comfortable to you is the correct way to do it. I personally close my left eye but others leave both eyes open.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Misant

Tried my Anchor Sight for 3 weeks now, fiddled with it a bit, made some changes on monday and now i got it setup how i like it. and i like it a lot.


----------



## Unk Bond

BILLDOGGE said:


> Right now I shoot RH with my left eye closed but I wear glasses and the peep is always blurry. Going to try the Anchor sight on my bow. Should I continue to keep closing my left eye? Thanks
> 
> Bill


----------------------------------

Hello
First off, find out your dominate eye.If its your right eye.Your good to go. Now if its your left eye.Then i would close my left eye till my right eye settled on the center of the target. And then open both eyes while making the shot. [ Later


----------



## White Wizzard

Just can't get used to the AS. I adjusted and adjusted and just can't get it where it is comfortable to look at my pins and AS without the destraction of the string or the string is just in the way. Put my peep back on and feels so much better. If they won't take it back I will have an aluminum AS for sale. I love the idea and wish I could get used to it.


----------



## sketter

White Wizzard said:


> Just can't get used to the AS. I adjusted and adjusted and just can't get it where it is comfortable to look at my pins and AS without the destraction of the string or the string is just in the way. Put my peep back on and feels so much better. If they won't take it back I will have an aluminum AS for sale. I love the idea and wish I could get used to it.


Can you use both ,with the peep also ,


----------



## White Wizzard

Tried both and just didn't work out.


----------



## helix33

You can use a String Splitter or a Peep with the Anchor Sight if you want.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

I was watching Wild Outdoors with Jay Gregory last night and saw that not only is Jay still using the Anchor sight, his son Wyatt and wife Tammy are also using it. Not to mention his old buddy Keith Beam.


----------



## bpfaherty

For some...like myself...it takes getting used to. I forced myself to keep at it as I fully grasp the advantages mentally, but struggled to put it to practice. Im glad I did... This thing rocks.


----------



## E. Johnson

*Trying It*

I bought a used one and set it up on my Z7 earlier this week. I had to set my behind the riser and below my sight because I'm shooting an HHA sight and didn't have the room on top. It took maybe 20 min. to get it dialed in but would have been quicker if I would have had help.
My 20 yard group stayed aboout the same as with a peep so I think they will improve once I spend some time with it. The only negitive I can see is that I'm having an issue using both eyes open. The pins or the target is wanting to blur or my eyes are wanting to cross. I again think with time this will also improve. 
I don't see myself taking it off and going back to a peep.


----------



## UNCC Grad

I've got a Timberline Nopeep that works on the same principle and I love it. For low light shooting, there's nothing better. It takes some time to get used to but after a while you get a feel for your anchor points and it becomes second nature. I place my nose on the string, knuckle at the base of my jaw and before I release, I double check the nopeep to make sure I'm centered, then let it fly.


----------



## helix33

E. Johnson said:


> I bought a used one and set it up on my Z7 earlier this week. I had to set my behind the riser and below my sight because I'm shooting an HHA sight and didn't have the room on top. It took maybe 20 min. to get it dialed in but would have been quicker if I would have had help.
> My 20 yard group stayed aboout the same as with a peep so I think they will improve once I spend some time with it. The only negitive I can see is that I'm having an issue using both eyes open. The pins or the target is wanting to blur or my eyes are wanting to cross. I again think with time this will also improve.
> I don't see myself taking it off and going back to a peep.


I like you don't like shooting with both eyes open so if this becomes cumbersome to you go with one eye closed like your use to. Archery is all about being consistent and there's no better tool on the market to help you become consistent.


----------



## lc12

E. Johnson said:


> I bought a used one and set it up on my Z7 earlier this week. I had to set my behind the riser and below my sight because I'm shooting an HHA sight and didn't have the room on top. It took maybe 20 min. to get it dialed in but would have been quicker if I would have had help.
> My 20 yard group stayed aboout the same as with a peep so I think they will improve once I spend some time with it. The only negitive I can see is that I'm having an issue using both eyes open. The pins or the target is wanting to blur or my eyes are wanting to cross. I again think with time this will also improve.
> I don't see myself taking it off and going back to a peep.


I too have an AS mounted on my Z7. Put it on two weeks ago, and had some MAJOR issues at first as I was missing my whole target by two feet to the left! But my missed shots were CONSISTENTLY in the SAME HOLE, so I knew this AS thing was going to be accurate if I could just figure out why it was shooting so far left. I even ran out of slide adjustment on my front sight.
Then I got to thinking about what I was doing different than when my peep was on the string. I was shooting with BOTH EYES OPEN, as I heard this was possible with the AS.
So I went back to shooting with my right eye open, left eye closed and I was right back on target.
I LOVE my AS now, and will not go back to a peep. My left eye may be closed, but I can still see so much more without looking through a peep, and I can shoot later into the evening now!


----------



## helix33

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## fisherhahn

I just couldn't read through every page so sorry if anyone else already asked this, but has anyone compared this to the IQ bowsight? It seems to me they work on the same principle and it would be easier and more compact to have it built right into the sight.


----------



## hunt123

White Wizzard said:


> Tried both and just didn't work out.


I couldn't stand seeing a blurry string either so my peep went back on along with the AS. I use the peep for "targeting" but the AS is completely awesome for showing the smallest bit of torque. I can't imagine shooting without that torque checker in place. I didn't torque much at all previously, but the AS showed I needed to watch it a little closer.


----------



## helix33

hunt123 said:


> I couldn't stand seeing a blurry string either so my peep went back on along with the AS. I use the peep for "targeting" but the AS is completely awesome for showing the smallest bit of torque. I can't imagine shooting without that torque checker in place. I didn't torque much at all previously, but the AS showed I needed to watch it a little closer.


I know unk uses a peep and anchor sight on his target bow and he told me at the shop one day that it was a deadly combination for target shooting.


----------



## helix33

hunt123 said:


> I couldn't stand seeing a blurry string either so my peep went back on along with the AS. I use the peep for "targeting" but the AS is completely awesome for showing the smallest bit of torque. I can't imagine shooting without that torque checker in place. I didn't torque much at all previously, but the AS showed I needed to watch it a little closer.


I position the right side of the tip of my nose touching the string and anchor hard with my thumb behind my lower jaw bone. With this configuration I'm actually looking very slightly to the left of the string with my right eye so the string isn't an issue.


----------



## cmherrmann

fisherhahn said:


> I just couldn't read through every page so sorry if anyone else already asked this, but has anyone compared this to the IQ bowsight? It seems to me they work on the same principle and it would be easier and more compact to have it built right into the sight.


I have seen a few posts on here about people sending the IQ back because the area for the dot & circle was way too small and not visable in low light conditions. 

The Anchor Sight is the perfect design, IQ tried and failed!


----------



## stewbaca

*6 shots from 20 yards*

These are 6 shots from 20 yards with the anchor sight:wink:. Wow what a tool (not me the, the anchor sight). TOOOOO good to be true? No because it is true. I anchor the string on the tip of my nose and the top of my cheek and that lil' dot is in the circle everytime!! A quick level check and release. I think about a qurter turn to the right on my sight and I'll be in bidness as they say around here. I don't say it like that but it was fun tp type.


----------



## mission2549

*anchor sight*

I have had my AS for about 1 year now and I love it. Although if I shoot to many arrows at a group from less then 40 yards I tend to break them lol.


----------



## helix33

stewbaca said:


> These are 6 shots from 20 yards with the anchor sight:wink:. Wow what a tool (not me the, the anchor sight). TOOOOO good to be true? No because it is true. I anchor the string on the tip of my nose and the top of my cheek and that lil' dot is in the circle everytime!! A quick level check and release. I think about a qurter turn to the right on my sight and I'll be in bidness as they say around here. I don't say it like that but it was fun tp type.


Nice Group. I think your in bidness as they say in around there lol.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## ElkFetish

I am really interested in trying this but am concerned that accuracy at distance will fall off. I don't care about 1-30 yard shots, what about 30-80 yard shots? Can I count on it being as accurate as my current peep/sight combo? 

What negatives does it bring with all the positives being mentioned here?


----------



## helix33

ElkFetish said:


> I am really interested in trying this but am concerned that accuracy at distance will fall off. I don't care about 1-30 yard shots, what about 30-80 yard shots? Can I count on it being as accurate as my current peep/sight combo?
> 
> What negatives does it bring with all the positives being mentioned here?


I practice out to 80 yards on a regular basis and the Anchor Sight is extremely accurate for long distance shooting because bow torque is magnified in long distance shooting. There are links to a few videos a few pages back of a guy shooting antelope at 80 yds with the Anchor sight and he smoked them. The Anchor Sight is an anchor reference and torque reference tool. So shooting distance has nothing to do with it because it works the same at any distance. If your a good shot at 80 yds now I bet you will probably be better than you are now with the Anchor Sight after you set it up and get used to shooting with it. The Anchor Sight creates rigid consistency in your anchor and shooting mechanics. I was shooting at a 3d Elk target at 80yds at my archery club a few weeks back and I shot 5 shoots at it and I hit the 10 ring every shot with 3 of the 5 shots being within a 1/4" of being 11's. I also shot a panther target at 50 yards and hit it dead center 11 ring. All these shots are from a hunter setup not an open class rig. The Anchor Sight works great at all distances.


----------



## ElkFetish

helix33 said:


> I practice out to 80 yards on a regular basis and the Anchor Sight is extremely accurate for long distance shooting because bow torque is magnified in long distance shooting. There are links to a few videos a few pages back of a guy shooting antelope at 80 yds with the Anchor sight and he smoked them. The Anchor Sight is an anchor reference and torque reference tool. So shooting distance has nothing to do with it because it works the same at any distance. If your a good shot at 80 yds now I bet you will probably be better than you are now with the Anchor Sight after you set it up and get used to shooting with it. The Anchor Sight creates rigid consistency in your anchor and shooting mechanics. I was shooting at a 3d Elk target at 80yds at my archery club a few weeks back and I shot 5 shoots at it and I hit the 10 ring every shot with 3 of the 5 shots being within a 1/4" of being 11's. I also shot a panther target at 50 yards and hit it dead center 11 ring. All these shots are from a hunter setup not an open class rig. The Anchor Sight works great at all distances.


Thanks for the response. How much time would you guess I need to get used to the AS? I leave for my first elk hunting trip on Sept 8th.


----------



## REHH

Still shooting mine, 2 years now, love it.


----------



## helix33

ElkFetish said:


> Thanks for the response. How much time would you guess I need to get used to the AS? I leave for my first elk hunting trip on Sept 8th.


It doesn't take long but I would get it ordered ASAP.


----------



## ElkFetish

Got it ordered this afternoon so we will see how this goes! I am excited to try it out. If it works as advertised it will be exactly what I have been looking for.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## AmishArcher

ElkFetish said:


> Thanks for the response. How much time would you guess I need to get used to the AS? I leave for my first elk hunting trip on Sept 8th.


it took me very little time to get used to mine. and I won't go back.

I could never focus quite right thru my peep with both eyes open. So I had to close one. With the AS i can focus better and pick my spot with both eyes open.

Its SOOOOO much better than a peep in low light. and I have had torque issues in the past, and they're just that, a thing of the past. I like that it will keep your form good when you bend over in a treestand too, i've messed that up too. The AS eliminates it.

This will be my first year with it, but i'm WAY more confident than I was before, and if a deer walks in at last light, i know i'll be able to see.

get one, if you can't get used to it before your hunt, you can always slip a peep back in til later. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## DCRanger

AmishArcher said:


> it took me very little time to get used to mine. and I won't go back.
> 
> I could never focus quite right thru my peep with both eyes open. So I had to close one. With the AS i can focus better and pick my spot with both eyes open.
> 
> Its SOOOOO much better than a peep in low light. and I have had torque issues in the past, and they're just that, a thing of the past. I like that it will keep your form good when you bend over in a treestand too, i've messed that up too. The AS eliminates it.
> 
> This will be my first year with it, but i'm WAY more confident than I was before, and if a deer walks in at last light, i know i'll be able to see.
> 
> get one, if you can't get used to it before your hunt, you can always slip a peep back in til later. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


DITTO. My first year with it also. Put it on my Reezen this past winter and have been very happy so far. Real test will be in the woods this fall...no more peep for me.


----------



## mission2549

*the AS rocks*

I have been shooting for 1 1/2 years, (I'm only 16) I use a Mission Eliminator set at 70# 29in draw shooting at 285 FPS. I had a peep at first after 1/2 a year I got the AS and it made a major difference in my accuracy. Every time I go to the range people don't believe me when i say that I have only been shooting for a year and a half. here are some pics of my 25 yard group and my bow.


----------



## Huaco

ElkFetish said:


> Thanks for the response. How much time would you guess I need to get used to the AS? I leave for my first elk hunting trip on Sept 8th.


I was completely used to mine after only about a week of shooting almost every day. 
I WAS ALMOST GIDDY TO GET RID OF THAT DANG PEEP!!!

You will LOVE it.


----------



## insanehunter

i just got one and got it adjusted i love it i am shooting better at longer yards cant wait to try it this sep 11th:thumbs_up


----------



## helix33

Great to hear guys. The Anchor Sight is the best archery tool that's came along in years IMHO.


----------



## Unk Bond

helix33 said:


> Great to hear guys. The Anchor Sight is the best archery tool that's came along in years IMHO.



X2 

I quiet agree. :thumbs_up


----------



## Countryboy95

*As vs hindsight*

how does the AS compare to the hindsight?


----------



## ElkFetish

Well I got the AS from Lynn in 2 business day! VERY NICE!

I ended up putting it in the rear low position. Seemed way more natural to me there. It does cover my level but I can see it with my left eye so I can still do a final check before firing. That position worked well with the Iron Mace and the limb-driver in case any of you were wondering about either of these options. Setting it right above the roller guard proved to be about perfect. It seems much safer there too, nestled inside where not much should ever have a chance to come in contact with it.

So far I love the sight! I left my peep on to do some comparisons and after 2 days of shooting went back and shot a couple arrows with the peep and couldn’t believe how much I have been leaning over to get my head behind the string. It feels so odd now. I also noticed that the more upright position of the AS gives me a more stable hold and I have a lot more strength to hold the bow back. I really think it is due to not having that crazy neck bend going on! I LOVE IT! And yes, the peep is coming off! 

I haven’t done any long range shooting with it yet but I am more accurate out to 45 than I was with my peep. I am already getting to the point where I hardly have to focus on the AS because when you have it right that black dot just stares back at you and you can see it out of the bottom of your eye when focusing through the pins to the target. GREAT!

Thanks for your help in answering all my questions! MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## Smitty4UT

Well I just ordered a ABS one yesterday. I am just getting back into shooting, after years off. When I use to shoot, I didn't wear glasses or contacts. Now I wear contacts all the time due to the eye condition that I have. I am hoping that it will help, by not having to limit the amount of light by looking through a peep. I got the biggest peep, that I could find, but I still have trouble seeing. Especially once the light level drops. It is also annoying that I am constantly having to turn it to get it straight. I am also hoping that this will eliminate the occasional whoops arrow shot.


----------



## ClearProp

ElkFetish said:


> Well I got the AS from Lynn in 2 business day! VERY NICE!
> 
> I ended up putting it in the rear low position. Seemed way more natural to me there. It does cover my level but I can see it with my left eye so I can still do a final check before firing. That position worked well with the Iron Mace and the limb-driver in case any of you were wondering about either of these options. Setting it right above the roller guard proved to be about perfect. It seems much safer there too, nestled inside where not much should ever have a chance to come in contact with it.
> 
> So far I love the sight! I left my peep on to do some comparisons and after 2 days of shooting went back and shot a couple arrows with the peep and couldn’t believe how much I have been leaning over to get my head behind the string. It feels so odd now. I also noticed that the more upright position of the AS gives me a more stable hold and I have a lot more strength to hold the bow back. I really think it is due to not having that crazy neck bend going on! I LOVE IT! And yes, the peep is coming off!
> 
> I haven’t done any long range shooting with it yet but I am more accurate out to 45 than I was with my peep. I am already getting to the point where I hardly have to focus on the AS because when you have it right that black dot just stares back at you and you can see it out of the bottom of your eye when focusing through the pins to the target. GREAT!
> 
> Thanks for your help in answering all my questions! MUCH APPRECIATED!


Does that cover up your level sight having the anchor sight located where you have it compared to your sight?


----------



## ElkFetish

ClearProp said:


> Does that cover up your level sight having the anchor sight located where you have it compared to your sight?


Yes it does if I shoot with my left eye closed. But I have been trying to shoot with both eyes open and am beginning to get used to that style. It offers real advantages for hunting scenarios. 

With my left eye I can see the sight level just fine. Even if I decide to shoot with my right eye only I can sneak a quick peak with my left eye, to make sure I am level, then close it and make the shot. Very workable, at least for me. 

I come up to my target so the high position blocked my view of the target which I really didn't like. If you come down on the target a high mount may be the better option.


----------



## ClearProp

ElkFetish said:


> Yes it does if I shoot with my left eye closed. But I have been trying to shoot with both eyes open and am beginning to get used to that style. It offers real advantages for hunting scenarios.
> 
> With my left eye I can see the sight level just fine. Even if I decide to shoot with my right eye only I can sneak a quick peak with my left eye, to make sure I am level, then close it and make the shot. Very workable, at least for me.
> 
> I come up to my target so the high position blocked my view of the target which I really didn't like. If you come down on the target a high mount may be the better option.


Great advice. Thank you. I'll have to try checking with the left eye. I want to put my sight level and anchor sight in the same spot... it's too distracting to look up at the AS, look down at the level, then put her on target... (or in which ever order) I'm trying to come up with a way to mount the anchor sight to my sight... maybe I'll move the level around too...


----------



## smax

Ok, I have been having problems using a peep because I am right handed and strongly left eye dominant because of a stigmatism in my right eye. With the peep if I try to shoot with both eyes open my left eye takes over and I aim to the left, and if I close my left eye my right has a hard time with lighting conditions. Will the anchor sight help me or will I still have problems?


----------



## Ches

Hilex33
Why do you just keep bringing up old post, maybe a few more ttt's will add to your count.


----------



## ElkFetish

ClearProp said:


> Great advice. Thank you. I'll have to try checking with the left eye. I want to put my sight level and anchor sight in the same spot... it's too distracting to look up at the AS, look down at the level, then put her on target... (or in which ever order) I'm trying to come up with a way to mount the anchor sight to my sight... maybe I'll move the level around too...


I agree having both on the same plane is much easier. not sure you need to go the the work of attaching it to your site though. It works well as designed after some time getting used to it.


----------



## ElkFetish

smax said:


> Ok, I have been having problems using a peep because I am right handed and strongly left eye dominant because of a stigmatism in my right eye. With the peep if I try to shoot with both eyes open my left eye takes over and I aim to the left, and if I close my left eye my right has a hard time with lighting conditions. Will the anchor sight help me or will I still have problems?


I just got my AS so am no expert and am still learning. The AS would for sure help with light conditions as there is no more peep to look through. You would still need to close your left eye to keep it from being dominant but that in and of itself should help your situation a lot.


----------



## Unk Bond

ElkFetish said:


> I just got my AS so am no expert and am still learning. The AS would for sure help with light conditions as there is no more peep to look through. You would still need to close your left eye to keep it from being dominant but that in and of itself should help your situation a lot.


==================
Hello
A eye being dominant, and the aiming eye weaker. One can close the dominant eye. Till the weaker aiming eye takes over, on the target. And then open the dominant eye.

====================
Now setting the Anchor Sight up. For me it makes no difference which eye i set the Anchor Sight up to view. As long as i view the Anchor Sight with the eye i set it up for [ Later


----------



## T-Rage

just got my new infinity and hooked up a hha with an anchor sight. talk about SUUUUWEEEETTTTTTTTttt.


----------



## helix33

ElkFetish said:


> Well I got the AS from Lynn in 2 business day! VERY NICE!
> 
> I ended up putting it in the rear low position. Seemed way more natural to me there. It does cover my level but I can see it with my left eye so I can still do a final check before firing. That position worked well with the Iron Mace and the limb-driver in case any of you were wondering about either of these options. Setting it right above the roller guard proved to be about perfect. It seems much safer there too, nestled inside where not much should ever have a chance to come in contact with it.
> 
> So far I love the sight! I left my peep on to do some comparisons and after 2 days of shooting went back and shot a couple arrows with the peep and couldn’t believe how much I have been leaning over to get my head behind the string. It feels so odd now. I also noticed that the more upright position of the AS gives me a more stable hold and I have a lot more strength to hold the bow back. I really think it is due to not having that crazy neck bend going on! I LOVE IT! And yes, the peep is coming off!
> 
> I haven’t done any long range shooting with it yet but I am more accurate out to 45 than I was with my peep. I am already getting to the point where I hardly have to focus on the AS because when you have it right that black dot just stares back at you and you can see it out of the bottom of your eye when focusing through the pins to the target. GREAT!
> 
> Thanks for your help in answering all my questions! MUCH APPRECIATED!


Glad to help. Maybe you could take me on an elk hunt next year lol. Post and let us know how your hunt turns out.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Smitty4UT

Well I finished my Bow hunter Safety course, and qualified for the State hunts. So I mounted my BAS last night. I ended up putting it forward and under my sights. It seems to fit well. I was having a right, & left issue. Then I realized that I was looking at it with both eyes open. I need to look at it with my left eye closed first, and then open my left eye. That fixed the problem. Now I just have to resight in my pins. One problem I am seeing so far is that you cannot get to the Horizontal micro adjustment without removing the site. Is this the case for everyone else?


----------



## cmherrmann

You might have to drill an extra hole to access the adjustment screw when it is mounted below the sight. That is one of the reasons people like to mount it above. Not a big deal to do though.


----------



## Smitty4UT

Thanks for the help. I am finally going to get a chance to shoot with it tonight. Maybe it won't need it. I am excited to try it though.


----------



## gad

I am using the AS on my bow, and I average 320 fita outdoor points on 90 meters distance. I do believe its good enough.


----------



## Smitty4UT

Well I shot for the first time ever without a peep tonight. I am really close to being on the money. This thing is really sensitive. It took me sometime to get it sighted in. You only have to move it a very small amount to make a big change. By the end of the night I was good out to about 25 yards. I also like being able to lower my anchor point, and use the same pin as you get further out. I believe that after one more night of shooting that I will pull my peep out. Does anyone know if removing it will changrnthe length of the string. Also will that change anything else? 
Thanks for all the help guys. Also would recommend that everyone should at least try one of these.


----------



## Smitty4UT

Bump


----------



## ElkFetish

Smitty4UT said:


> Well I shot for the first time ever without a peep tonight. I am really close to being on the money. This thing is really sensitive. It took me sometime to get it sighted in. You only have to move it a very small amount to make a big change. By the end of the night I was good out to about 25 yards. I also like being able to lower my anchor point, and use the same pin as you get further out. I believe that after one more night of shooting that I will pull my peep out. Does anyone know if removing it will changrnthe length of the string. Also will that change anything else?
> Thanks for all the help guys. Also would recommend that everyone should at least try one of these.


When I pulled my peep off the rotation of my loop moved about 1/2 a rotation. You can add a 1/2 to full twist to get back to where you were.


----------



## cmherrmann

Smitty4UT said:


> Well I shot for the first time ever without a peep tonight. I am really close to being on the money. This thing is really sensitive. It took me sometime to get it sighted in. You only have to move it a very small amount to make a big change. By the end of the night I was good out to about 25 yards. I also like being able to lower my anchor point, and use the same pin as you get further out. I believe that after one more night of shooting that I will pull my peep out. Does anyone know if removing it will changrnthe length of the string. Also will that change anything else?
> Thanks for all the help guys. Also would recommend that everyone should at least try one of these.


Removing the peep will not change the string length enough to make any difference. I tied a piece of dental floss directly where the center of where my peep was located just as a reference until I was sure that it was no longer an issue. 

Glad to hear you like the AS, it will get better and better the more you use it.


----------



## Smitty4UT

cmherrmann said:


> Removing the peep will not change the string length enough to make any difference. I tied a piece of dental floss directly where the center of where my peep was located just as a reference until I was sure that it was no longer an issue.
> 
> Glad to hear you like the AS, it will get better and better the more you use it.


I believe that your are correct. I shot with it in for a while yesterday afternoon. Then I removed my peep and shot some more. The last four arrows I shot were at about 30 yards, and three of the four was in an 1 1/2
' to 2" group. One was about 3 inches away from the rest. Not sure if it was me "probably" or the arrow. I just numbered my arrows after I finished shooting. Now I can start to track how each one flies. So far I am really impressed. I have to show this thing to my friends. I am dead on at 10 yards with the dot in the center. At 30 yards I just have to drop my anchor point low enough to make the top of the dot even with the top part of the red circle, and I am dead on height wise. I just need to go some where that I can get out to 40 or 50 yards and practice at some longer distance. Thanks to everyone on the thread with all the helpful comments. 

Lynn I believe that you have a Really Great Product. Keep up the good work, and thanks for the upgrade.


----------



## carlosii

had two of them. sold one. other sits on the shelf. never saw any improvement. glad it helps some folks though.


----------



## Smitty4UT

carlosii said:


> had two of them. sold one. other sits on the shelf. never saw any improvement. glad it helps some folks though.


For me it is an eye issue. I have something called Keratoconus that I have to were contacts for. I see pretty well far off. It is close up that is the problem. My eyes can't focus up close with the contacts, so I also have to use reading glasses. So when it starts to get dim, I can't see hardly anything through a peep. So if this can help me shoot consistent without a peep, then I am ecstatic

.


----------



## helix33

Smitty4UT said:


> I believe that your are correct. I shot with it in for a while yesterday afternoon. Then I removed my peep and shot some more. The last four arrows I shot were at about 30 yards, and three of the four was in an 1 1/2
> ' to 2" group. One was about 3 inches away from the rest. Not sure if it was me "probably" or the arrow. I just numbered my arrows after I finished shooting. Now I can start to track how each one flies. So far I am really impressed. I have to show this thing to my friends. I am dead on at 10 yards with the dot in the center. At 30 yards I just have to drop my anchor point low enough to make the top of the dot even with the top part of the red circle, and I am dead on height wise. I just need to go some where that I can get out to 40 or 50 yards and practice at some longer distance. Thanks to everyone on the thread with all the helpful comments.
> 
> Lynn I believe that you have a Really Great Product. Keep up the good work, and thanks for the upgrade.


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## ElkFetish

Just wanted to add to my last post regarding the AS. 

I made some drastic last minute changes to my bow setup this year. I increased my poundage 5lbs, added the AS, and added a new grip. I really liked all the changes and knew once I got used to them all that I would be much better off but was worried about trying to get used to everything in time for Sept hunting. 

Anyway, I was shooting last night working on building muscle memory with the new feel and setup that I have and working on some form issues the new changes had made. I was working so hard trying to fine tune my setup and figure out my form flaw that I hadn't even realized how late it was. After shooting another set I looked up and realized it was almost completely dark! I bet I shot close to 30 minutes past the time I would have normally stopped with a peep sight. I couldn't believe it! That alone is such a nice feature to the AS.

On a side note I got the form issues worked out. Amazing how something so little as a new grip can make such a drastic change. Now that I figured out how to place the grip I am shooting better than ever!


----------



## helix33

ElkFetish said:


> Just wanted to add to my last post regarding the AS.
> 
> I made some drastic last minute changes to my bow setup this year. I increased my poundage 5lbs, added the AS, and added a new grip. I really liked all the changes and knew once I got used to them all that I would be much better off but was worried about trying to get used to everything in time for Sept hunting.
> 
> Anyway, I was shooting last night working on building muscle memory with the new feel and setup that I have and working on some form issues the new changes had made. I was working so hard trying to fine tune my setup and figure out my form flaw that I hadn't even realized how late it was. After shooting another set I looked up and realized it was almost completely dark! I bet I shot close to 30 minutes past the time I would have normally stopped with a peep sight. I couldn't believe it! That alone is such a nice feature to the AS.
> 
> On a side note I got the form issues worked out. Amazing how something so little as a new grip can make such a drastic change. Now that I figured out how to place the grip I am shooting better than ever!


Great to hear, go get you a big bull and post the pictures after you do.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

Let's here your success stories guys.


----------



## TrophyHead

ttt


----------



## pnut711

I am having issue with the following combination, all left hand - Z7 + tommy hogg + anchor sight. I can't get the sight mounted flush as the anchor sight bracket is against a screw head when mounting. Any suggestions?


----------



## Anchor Sight

Picture would be nice but if I understand you correctly the screw that sticks out is from your front sight and if you cannot move the Anchor Sight frame to avoid it you may be able to mark the spot of contact and drill a hole through the Anchor Sight frame allowing the front sight to lay flat.


----------



## pnut711

That makes sense, I tried to put the anchor sight behind the riser, but don't have enough clearance of sight for first pin. Will try your suggestion. Thanks


----------



## cmherrmann

You can turn the mounting plate so that the AS sits higher, that might work, if not try Lynn's suggestion of drilling a hole. If you could post a pic it would help us to see what might help.


----------



## pnut711

Here is how I have it as of right now. The anchor sight is blocking my top pin, I would like it to be above the housing, if I can figure that out. Otherwise I will but it back to forward of riser and under and do the drill out you suggest.


----------



## helix33

With the vast amount of mobility built into the Tommy I suggest that you move the Tommy down until the top pin is clearly visible. Then go shoot the bow some shoots at the desired distance you want the top pin to be (20yds). Then adjust the impact point down to the pin with the top micro adjust screw on the anchor sight. This should work unless you have to move the sight down a real long ways to clear the pin. You could also rotate the AS mount so that it's up and down instead of side ways as intended by the manufacturer. There are some pics in the last few pages of an Axe 6 that I mounted the AS to like that.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## AmishArcher

i'll be in the woods for the first time with mine tomorrow. i've shot all summer with mine and am pretty comfortable with it. Interested in seeing how it will actually be to draw down on a deer with one. Hopefully i'll have pics to share.


----------



## ElkFetish

helix33 said:


> Great to hear, go get you a big bull and post the pictures after you do.


Just got back. Shot a real nice 7x7 bull! I will post pics in the 2010 bowhunter success thread, maybe later tonight, for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Anchor Sight

ElkFetish said:


> Just got back. Shot a real nice 7x7 bull! I will post pics in the 2010 bowhunter success thread, maybe later tonight, for sure tomorrow.


Congrats on the Bull. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## helix33

ElkFetish said:


> Just got back. Shot a real nice 7x7 bull! I will post pics in the 2010 bowhunter success thread, maybe later tonight, for sure tomorrow.


Awesome Congrats!!


----------



## DaddyPaul

I've whacked two nanner head goats so far down here in Florida, I'll try to post some pics later tonight. GT500, Hogg It, Anchor Sight and B-Stinger, getting it done!


----------



## helix33

DaddyPaul said:


> I've whacked two nanner head goats so far down here in Florida, I'll try to post some pics later tonight. GT500, Hogg It, Anchor Sight and B-Stinger, getting it done!


Awesome DaddyPaul lets see them.


----------



## DaddyPaul




----------



## helix33

Nice


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## DaddyPaul

#3 from Florida, you can see the AS peeking through the sight head of my Hogg It. She never knew what happened this morning.


----------



## sketter

* * * nice * * *


----------



## helix33

Go Daddy!


----------



## Anchor Sight

Paul must be on pace with last years harvest. Way to go!


----------



## cmherrmann

pnut711 said:


> Here is how I have it as of right now. The anchor sight is blocking my top pin, I would like it to be above the housing, if I can figure that out. Otherwise I will but it back to forward of riser and under and do the drill out you suggest.


Try turning the bracket over so that it lifts the AS up higher, hard to explain but the small area of the bracket should be on top instead of on the side.


----------



## Anchor Sight

pnut711 said:


> Here is how I have it as of right now. The anchor sight is blocking my top pin, I would like it to be above the housing, if I can figure that out. Otherwise I will but it back to forward of riser and under and do the drill out you suggest.


Sorry, I should have kept up on this... I think you can solve this by simply loosening the two screws holding the sight frame onto the riser and tilt the AS. frame up. You should get another half inch or more. The Anchor sight frame allows you to then tilt the AS down for grossing in the dot to circle.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello all
Hey guys, have you noticed when using a AS on your bow. How much more alignment, and control you have over your bow grip.
I was taught many moons ago, to have a relaxed hand on my bow grip. Now that the AS has come along. I find once i have set my bow hand with the help of the AS. i now can use more of a holding pressure on my bow grip. [ Later


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## lc12

I will bump for a great archery accessory! I love my AS!


----------



## helix33

lc12 said:


> I will bump for a great archery accessory! I love my AS!


I agree!


----------



## 2ringers

I am going to try one as soon as I am allowed to draw the bow again.(just had surgery). 

I have a Darton Trailblazer. Anyone have any reccomendations for a new sight to go with it? I want multi pin, bright fiber optics for low light hunting and able to have zero pin gap and durable with enough protection from the brush. And mount well with the Anchor sight


----------



## helix33

2ringers said:


> I am going to try one as soon as I am allowed to draw the bow again.(just had surgery).
> 
> I have a Darton Trailblazer. Anyone have any reccomendations for a new sight to go with it? I want multi pin, bright fiber optics for low light hunting and able to have zero pin gap and durable with enough protection from the brush. And mount well with the Anchor sight


Spot Hogg, Hogg it wrapped is what your looking for. It also has 3rd Axis leveling.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## chunks7mm

i just ordered one,i will give her a whirl


----------



## helix33

chunks7mm said:


> i just ordered one,i will give her a whirl


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## chunks7mm

ok,i got it today....very good set-up,instructions could use a little tweaking but after reading them 3-4 times i figured it out...only thing i did notice as i was fighting to look threw the peep,now the string is on the opposite side of my face(optical illusion maybe?)
but at 12 yards(all i have in my basement)i was making fobs fly everywhere... 

the only tip that i have for people is to turn down the poundage on your bows,i had to turn down mine as i had to draw and let down many times to fine tune the AS

overall im impressed! fit and finish is great and now i dont have problems with turning peeps(PMO!)


----------



## Unk Bond

chunks7mm said:


> ok,i got it today....very good set-up,instructions could use a little tweaking but after reading them 3-4 times i figured it out...only thing i did notice as i was fighting to look threw the peep,now the string is on the opposite side of my face(optical illusion maybe?)
> but at 12 yards(all i have in my basement)i was making fobs fly everywhere...
> 
> the only tip that i have for people is to turn down the poundage on your bows,i had to turn down mine as i had to draw and let down many times to fine tune the AS
> 
> overall I'm impressed! fit and finish is great and now i don't have problems with turning peeps(PMO!)



-------------------------------

Hello Good to here.
Never have had a problem with all 3 of mine. I have had them for a very long time now.
They have been a god sent ,to me. They let me continue with the sport i love. Iam a right handed:wink: archer. Aiming with my left eye.

The AS sure will allow you to find a good bow hand placement. To cut down on bow tork..

As you go along, and faith grows. You will not view your peep at all Or scope level. Make the shot it will be there.

Leveling your bow up in a bow jig, to be level. And then the bow scope bubble to be be level, along with setting your 3rd axis.
And then setting the vertical line of the AS cross hair with your bow string. Now you can for get the peep and your scope level. [ Later


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## shootnAR

just ordered one myself. Looking forward to setting up and using. It will be going on my new z7 extreme!!!


----------



## mugsy63

One question I have is, everybody talks about eliminating there peep, do you still leave a kisser button on or is that eliminated also? It may have been posted but there's a lot of replies on this subject and just wondered about that before I purchased one. Thanks


----------



## GoatHammer

I am forced to order one, I have just cannot see any reason not to considering the reviews and the opportunity to get rid of the peep.


----------



## ka30270

mugsy63 said:


> One question I have is, everybody talks about eliminating there peep, do you still leave a kisser button on or is that eliminated also? It may have been posted but there's a lot of replies on this subject and just wondered about that before I purchased one. Thanks


This is personal preference but you do not NEED a kisser, I haven't used a peep or kisser in years.....


----------



## buktruk

I don't use a peep or kisser either with the anchorsight. Love it!


----------



## CWG

KKirk said:


> Looks good. I was thinking of going with a limb driver rest, doesn't look like it'll work though. Is there any way to mount it so it'll work with the limb driver?


I had one, sold it (bought it used) used it for maybe two years? Its an OUTSTANDING training device. Sold it for what I paid for it- THATS value.
I also have a limbsaver and it worked fine, just have to set it up intelligently, thats all (which is why I got help doing it)
The AS works as advertised, bullet proof, had it on a couple of bows, and after the first time, sets up quickly. If its dark you can zap it with a tiny flashlight and it will help shooting from a ground blind, overcast, rainy days etc.
+1 get one, use it, learn from it, then pass it on.


----------



## Unk Bond

mugsy63 said:


> One question I have is, everybody talks about eliminating there peep, do you still leave a kisser button on or is that eliminated also? It may have been posted but there's a lot of replies on this subject and just wondered about that before I purchased one. Thanks


Hello All
Like the other poster said. This is personal preference 
For me i use 2 speed buttons. Spaced 11/2 inches apart top to top. The bottom one, falls in the corner of my mouth. The top one i let my nose lightly touch. Now i know my head is in the same position each and every time i look at the Anchor Sight

I own 3 Anchor sights. And have had them for a long time [ Later


----------



## mugsy63

I do appreciate the advice, I'll try without the kisser first, that's part of the fun is tinkering right? And see what works best.


----------



## helix33

Welcome Aboard Mugsy63!


----------



## dhom

I finally got fed up playing with my peep to get it straight, from untwisting, twisting the string, spinning the loop and no matter what I do I just cannot get it perfect, I come close, but it just isnt't good enough. So today I took off, I am peepless and out of ideas. Anyone wanna talk me into trying an Anchor Sight?


----------



## helix33

dhom said:


> I finally got fed up playing with my peep to get it straight, from untwisting, twisting the string, spinning the loop and no matter what I do I just cannot get it perfect, I come close, but it just isnt't good enough. So today I took off, I am peepless and out of ideas. Anyone wanna talk me into trying an Anchor Sight?


Well, how's a money back guarantee sound. You have nothing to lose trying the Anchor Sight. Also there's 63 pages on this thread of mostly positive feedback from hundreds of different users of the anchor Sight who did give it a try and loved it.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## dhom

Just got one of these in a trade, showed up yesterday and I set it up right away. Only had time to take around 20 shots and so far so good. Will post back my thoughts after I have had more time to use.


----------



## helix33

dhom said:


> Just got one of these in a trade, showed up yesterday and I set it up right away. Only had time to take around 20 shots and so far so good. Will post back my thoughts after I have had more time to use.


Welcome Aboard.


----------



## helix33

dhom said:


> Just got one of these in a trade, showed up yesterday and I set it up right away. Only had time to take around 20 shots and so far so good. Will post back my thoughts after I have had more time to use.


How do you like it?


----------



## dhom

I need to shoot it a little more to be sure but so far I like it. I am sure it's because it is new but I keep finding myself coming to full draw and focusing on the AS instead of my pins. More of a training issue for myself. I do not miss my peep in the least and I have not seen any loss in accuracy. I will check back to let you know how it is going after I have used it a little longer.


----------



## 91bravo

I tried the anchor sight a while back and didn't really like it. It DOES take some getting used to. I never could.


----------



## SaskBushMan

Ordered mine to days ago cant wait for it to arrive. No more peep I am very excited.


----------



## mugsy63

*Wifes new set up.*

I decided to put my first anchor sight on my wifes new passion and give it a try, I did some changes to the bracket by mounting it to the dovetail sight bracket to make it look a little more smoother in my opinion. If we like the set up. I'll be getting one for my new Magnum Z7 when it arrives.


----------



## Unk Bond

mugsy63 said:


> I decided to put my first anchor sight on my wifes new passion and give it a try, I did some changes to the bracket by mounting it to the dovetail sight bracket to make it look a little more smoother in my opinion. If we like the set up. I'll be getting one for my new Magnum Z7 when it arrives.



Hello
Now that location is very interesting, and a very nice DIY. location :thumbs_up

I have 3 Anchor sights. Been using them now so long. Can't recall when i started.
By adjusting the Anchor sight. Make it come to you in a relaxed stance, And release hold. [ Later

Just got to ask. Where did you find the bow stan fork.


----------



## mugsy63

The bow stand is the Pole Mountain Bowlegs with the extensions, You can find there sight with a google search. Thanks for the compliment.



Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Now that location is very interesting, and a very nice DIY. location :thumbs_up
> 
> I have 3 Anchor sights. Been using them now so long. Can't recall when i started.
> By adjusting the Anchor sight. Make it come to you in a relaxed stance, And release hold. [ Later
> 
> Just got to ask. Where did you find the bow stan fork.


----------



## Unk Bond

mugsy63 said:


> The bow stand is the Pole Mountain Bowlegs with the extensions, You can find there sight with a google search. Thanks for the compliment.


Thanks for the info. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond

T t T for a very good product. :wink:


----------



## MAVinWA

worth the small investment. I won't go back to a peep again. Too spoiled by full view, no twisting of peep to deal with at inopportune time and a couple minutes of extra shooting light over a peep.
And my groups improved significantly at 40-50-60 yards. Typical yardage 4 muley hunting more open sage in eastern WA State.


----------



## kbp8928

should i order the plastic or alum. one? not sure!


----------



## Anchor Sight

They both work the same regarding function and you won't break either one so if you want one for hunting you might choose the ABS because it is a little lighter (2,5 oz) vs. 3.4 oz. for the aluminum and that is the total weight with frame and hardware. If you want a sight that is real attractive and functional as well, you may want to choose the Aluminum Anchor Sight.


----------



## kbp8928

tttlll77 said:


> They both work the same regarding function and you won't break either one so if you want one for hunting you might choose the ABS because it is a little lighter (2,5 oz) vs. 3.4 oz. for the aluminum and that is the total weight with frame and hardware. If you want a sight that is real attractive and functional as well, you may want to choose the Aluminum Anchor Sight.


i am going to use for hunting and 3d....i just ordered a copper john mark IV slider for my new athens afflixtion. right now i have a timberline no-peep on my accomplice with an hha with no problems at all......will the anchor sight work with the copper john? i am hope so cause i really want to try your sight out!


----------



## cmherrmann

kbp8928 said:


> i am going to use for hunting and 3d....i just ordered a copper john mark IV slider for my new athens afflixtion. right now i have a timberline no-peep on my accomplice with an hha with no problems at all......will the anchor sight work with the copper john? i am hope so cause i really want to try your sight out!


The only thing you need to worry about with any sight is if you will be mounting the Anchor Sight between the riser and the sight housing. You will need enough room between them for the Anchor Sight to fit. I believe if you have 3.5" you have plenty of room. Attached are a few pics of mine mounted to my old Firecat. I now have it on my Alien-X and will never shoot without an Anchor Sight again.


----------



## cmherrmann

dhom said:


> I need to shoot it a little more to be sure but so far I like it. I am sure it's because it is new but I keep finding myself coming to full draw and focusing on the AS instead of my pins. More of a training issue for myself. I do not miss my peep in the least and I have not seen any loss in accuracy. I will check back to let you know how it is going after I have used it a little longer.


The more you shoot it the less you will need to look at it, I just kind of glance at it out of my peripheral vision. The biggest thing is once you have it setup so that you are coming to a NATURAL and COMFORTABLE draw position, is that you believe what it is showing you. Any little hand torque or form flaw will show up. It takes a little time for all of this to happen but once it does it is like slipping on a pair of old shoes.

I have a really hard time in low light conditions because of cataract surgery and a lot of floaters in my eyes and the Anchor Sight has been a godsend for that last half hour of prime time hunting.


----------



## kbp8928

cmherrmann said:


> The more you shoot it the less you will need to look at it, I just kind of glance at it out of my peripheral vision. The biggest thing is once you have it setup so that you are coming to a NATURAL and COMFORTABLE draw position, is that you believe what it is showing you. Any little hand torque or form flaw will show up. It takes a little time for all of this to happen but once it does it is like slipping on a pair of old shoes.
> 
> I have a really hard time in low light conditions because of cataract surgery and a lot of floaters in my eyes and the Anchor Sight has been a godsend for that last half hour of prime time hunting.


yeah i have used a no-peep on my bows for years and love them. i think i will like the anchor sight even better. i am not sure of the measurement between the sight housing and riser yet. the bow and sight have not come in. on my other bows with the no-peep i have them behind the riser. the no peep is smaller though. on this bow i was hoping to have the anchor sight in front and on top.


----------



## Anchor Sight

I know you will have no problem with the standard rear mount unless you have a Hoyt tech riser and you may very well be able to do the forward mount because the Copper John lV has three positions forward it can go. Email me and I can send you pictures of various mounts.


----------



## dhom

I have found that I have had to adjust mine a couple times. My anchor is the same every time so I believe the AS is moving. Any suggestions? I am really liking this tool howerver.


----------



## Anchor Sight

I doubt the Anchor Sight is moving but I know what you are experiencing. When you say you are coming back to the same anchor point but you have to adjust your front pin because the Anchor Sight moved, doesn't ring true because if the Anchor Sight moved so would your anchor point. The Anchor Sight is giving you precise information as to anchor point/eye position... Unless you are torquing the bow ever so slightly and moving your eye/anchor point to line up the Anchor Sight which is probably what's happening. Keep shooting and learn how to shoot consistently with the Anchor sight and you will correct your form problem. I think more of a problem is releasing the string without pulling it away from your face. This I have found is the most common error a shooter makes. The release is, in my opinion, more of a problem than torque for shooters to master. Bottom line is, you have to practice enough to duplicate every shot exactly the same and this is the art of shooting a bow. Concentrate on relaxing your bow grip and releasing the same every time and you will improve at a steady pace. The Anchor Sight is giving you information you never had before and as you probably have heard on this forum, some say they don't concentrate on the Anchor Sight as much as when they first started using it. They found that perfect anchor point and feel it with just a glance at the Anchor Sight. I think they are being successful because they now concentrate on the shot and less on the alignment of the Anchor sight. When you get to that place you will have mastered... not the Anchor sight... but the shot and that is where you want to be.


----------



## V-TRAIN

I have a question about these, do you have to get rid of your peep sight to use one ?
I have never had a problem seeing through my peep, i was just kind of interested, because
when i get out to 40 yards and beyond, i feel like my missing target is due to torque.
if i got one of these, it seems like it could help alot. i just wanted to keep my peep.
all i do is hunt, not a target shooter, just want to extend my range.


----------



## Anchor Sight

V-TRAIN said:


> I have a question about these, do you have to get rid of your peep sight to use one ?
> I have never had a problem seeing through my peep, i was just kind of interested, because
> when i get out to 40 yards and beyond, i feel like my missing target is due to torque.
> if i got one of these, it seems like it could help alot. i just wanted to keep my peep.
> all i do is hunt, not a target shooter, just want to extend my range.


There is nothing wrong with using a peep or String Splitter with an Anchor Sight and to each his own. Feeling secure in what you use is very important and most us find a comfort zone with what we use and tend to stay with it. Most Anchor Sight users are happy to do away with their peeps for obvious reasons and can shoot as well if not better without one on the string. A large peep or String Splitter can open your field of view so you get the advantage of full view of the target and faster target acquisition. With the Anchor Sight you can see the full effect of your hand position and bow torque because of the magnification and that is a huge advantage especially in a hunting environment.

Keep in mind that when you are shooting a two inch group at 20 yards you will have a four inch groups at 40 yards and that has nothing to do with torque.


----------



## GhostBuck_007

I've been looking at getting one of these for awhile now, but I've been curious about some things...When using the Anchor Sight is it still necessary to level 2nd and 3rd axis on your bow sight? Do you line up the string on your pins at full draw, or do you line it up to the left, right, etc? I'm really interested at buying one of these, as I think it may be great for tree stand hunting and keeping a consistent anchor on downward shots...


----------



## buktruk

I would still set the 2nd and 3rd axis. As far as lining up the sight pins with the string that is not necessary. The anchor sight allows you to anchor in your natural anchor position you don't need to lean your head over to the string at all if it is not what is comfortable to you. I love mine!


----------



## kbp8928

wow i got mine in today and to be honest, this thing blows away my no-peeps! i wish i had an extra $79.00 or $100.00 bucks to get another! if my accomplice wasnt dead on with my no-peep it would be off and the anchor sight would be on! thanks lynn, you have a great product!!!! i will try to get some of my buddies to try one out!

kevin


----------



## V-TRAIN

tttlll77 said:


> There is nothing wrong with using a peep or String Splitter with an Anchor Sight and to each his own. Feeling secure in what you use is very important and most us find a comfort zone with what we use and tend to stay with it. Most Anchor Sight users are happy to do away with their peeps for obvious reasons and can shoot as well if not better without one on the string. A large peep or String Splitter can open your field of view so you get the advantage of full view of the target and faster target acquisition. With the Anchor Sight you can see the full effect of your hand position and bow torque because of the magnification and that is a huge advantage especially in a hunting environment.
> 
> Keep in mind that when you are shooting a two inch group at 20 yards you will have a four inch groups at 40 yards and that has nothing to do with torque.


cool deal, i am going to get one then. thanks so much.


----------



## nick060200

anyone use it with a boss hogg? i have a dxt do you think i would have to mount it front or back? 
also if the dot is in the circle does that mean if you have a level on your sight that it would be centered? if the dot is centered than the sight is level, is that correct, or is that something different? i noticed some people saying that it blocks out the level on their sight, and i use that before each shot but if the sight was leveled after putting the dot in the circle than i guess i wouldn't need the level? is that correct?


----------



## Christopher67

mugsy63 said:


> I decided to put my first anchor sight on my wifes new passion and give it a try, I did some changes to the bracket by mounting it to the dovetail sight bracket to make it look a little more smoother in my opinion. If we like the set up. I'll be getting one for my new Magnum Z7 when it arrives.



Very nice! I like it.


----------



## cmherrmann

nick060200 said:


> anyone use it with a boss hogg? i have a dxt do you think i would have to mount it front or back?
> also if the dot is in the circle does that mean if you have a level on your sight that it would be centered? if the dot is centered than the sight is level, is that correct, or is that something different? i noticed some people saying that it blocks out the level on their sight, and i use that before each shot but if the sight was leveled after putting the dot in the circle than i guess i wouldn't need the level? is that correct?



The only way the Anchor Sight would block out your sight level would be if you mounted in front of the riser down low. Most people prefer to mount it in front of the riser and up high near the top of their sight housing. The Anchor sight works totally independent of your sight level, but you could have the Dot in the center of the Circle and still have your level slightly off, it all depends on how you set it up.


----------



## cmherrmann

GhostBuck_007 said:


> I've been looking at getting one of these for awhile now, but I've been curious about some things...When using the Anchor Sight is it still necessary to level 2nd and 3rd axis on your bow sight? Do you line up the string on your pins at full draw, or do you line it up to the left, right, etc? I'm really interested at buying one of these, as I think it may be great for tree stand hunting and keeping a consistent anchor on downward shots...


The Anchor Sight works great for those elevated shots, it helps you keep good form when shooting down or up.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Mounted my new Anchor Sight, to the rear of my sight bar. This is the second time I've done this. Only this time i cut the AS bracket down. [ Later


----------



## nick060200

Just got mine today. I really like the idea of this thing however it won't work on my bow with the boss Hogg sight. I might get a Hogg hunter and give it a try


----------



## dhom

Works fine with the Hogg Hunter.


----------



## buktruk

I have a D350 with the Boss Hogg and love it. Works great. I can put up a pic if you want to see how I have mine set up. I know all bows are a little different but I was able to get mine set up with a little clearance so I have full range with my sight. Love it!



nick060200 said:


> Just got mine today. I really like the idea of this thing however it won't work on my bow with the boss Hogg sight. I might get a Hogg hunter and give it a try


----------



## nick060200

buktruk said:


> I have a D350 with the Boss Hogg and love it. Works great. I can put up a pic if you want to see how I have mine set up. I know all bows are a little different but I was able to get mine set up with a little clearance so I have full range with my sight. Love it!


yeah if you could post a pic that would be good............also did you have to get different screws to mount the sight and the anchor site to the bow the ones supplied and the one that came with the boss hog are too short i can get it screwed in but there is very little that is screwed into the riser. i dont like the anchor sight in the rear low either because it blocks my last pin and level.


----------



## buktruk

Yes I did have to get some longer screws. The local pro shop hooked me up with them. Here are some pics. As you can see I did a little rigging to get a light bracket on it also for when I hunt out of a ground blind.


----------



## nick060200

thanks for the pics..........did you have to get everything lined up and then take the boss hogg off and tighten the anchor sight to the frame supplied then put it all back together? i can only tighten one of the screws the other is blocked by the boss hogg


----------



## buktruk

No, I can get at the screws with the boss hog in place.


----------



## dhom

Still getting used to my AS but the more I shoot it the more I like it! Not having to look thru a peep is heaven! It is amazing once it is set how the slightest pressure causing torque shows up. I don't like to say never about anything so I will say this.....I don't see myself going back to a peep anytime soon.


----------



## skinner2

Ok I am having some problems getting my anchor sight mounted to my bow and hoping someone can help. First let me say I am trying to get it to work with a single pin Tommy hogg sight and need to mount it in front of the riser and not behind. If I mount it behind the riser the anchor sight bracket will interfere with my mount for my tightspot quiver. I will give up either the tommy hogg or the anchor sight before the quiver. Anyway there isn't enough room between the riser and my sight to get the anchor sight to fit.The sight(tommy hogg) is quite compact and thats whats leading to my issues I believe. Anyone using this sight and have the anchor sight mounted in front of the riser that can give me a suggestion or post a picture? If anyone has suggestions feel free to send me a pm as I would like to get this setup. Thanks


----------



## Anchor Sight

skinner2 said:


> Ok I am having some problems getting my anchor sight mounted to my bow and hoping someone can help. First let me say I am trying to get it to work with a single pin Tommy hogg sight and need to mount it in front of the riser and not behind. If I mount it behind the riser the anchor sight bracket will interfere with my mount for my tightspot quiver. I will give up either the tommy hogg or the anchor sight before the quiver. Anyway there isn't enough room between the riser and my sight to get the anchor sight to fit.The sight(tommy hogg) is quite compact and thats whats leading to my issues I believe. Anyone using this sight and have the anchor sight mounted in front of the riser that can give me a suggestion or post a picture? If anyone has suggestions feel free to send me a pm as I would like to get this setup. Thanks


These are some photo's customers have sent to us. As you can see these are quite creative and I hope they give you some ideas. Hopefully there will be someone out there that has your basic set-up and can be more helpful.


----------



## Breathn

still love the anchor sight..setup a new bow with one the other day for myself for turkeys..had it dialed in in no time..really like it in the blind..dont have to worry about seeing through the peep..


----------



## nybuckboy

It is no different than the Timberline No-Peep I've been using for 4 years except I think Timberline may be out of business. I can shoot much quicker and for archers with poor vision it is much better. Let me say this... I have poor close up vision and no matter what single pin sight I use it still looks like a blurred ball. Yet, when I tell you how well the No-Peep works for me I can attest to this because I can hold my bow and from the moment I decide to draw back and complete the draw back, I can then instantly move my pin on target and release and shoot accurately in just 4 seconds at 25 yards with the No-Peep. I have added links below for the now defunct company Timberline No-Peep. 

BUT If you want something else that may be even better for you check out Perry No-Peep. If you have good vision this is what my son uses on his bow. Perrys NoPeep at http://perrysnopeep.com This incorporates both an alignment device without a peep and a target sight all in one. I bought it for myself but because of my vision it is not for me. Give Parry a call and tell him Rob from Waterville said to give him a call.

These are the links to the Timberline No-Peep below

http://www.hunting-fishing-gear.com/article-display/400.html

http://www.bowhunting.net/evaluation/2003/04-Timberline-NoPeep.html

http://www.strictlybowhunting.com/Anov01issue/timberline_review_JN.htm


----------



## kbp8928

i have 2 timberline no-peeps and just got a anchor sight and i will tell you the anchor sight is way nicer! wish i would have changes a long time ago.


----------



## nybuckboy

kbp8928 said:


> i have 2 timberline no-peeps and just got a anchor sight and i will tell you the anchor sight is way nicer! wish i would have changes a long time ago.


Thanks for input. If anyhing happens to my Timberline NoPeep I'll buy an AS but check out the Perrys No Peep http://perrysnopeep.com


----------



## dhom

nybuckboy said:


> Thanks for input. If anyhing happens to my Timberline NoPeep I'll buy an AS but check out the Perrys No Peep http://perrysnopeep.com


Nice concept but on the pricey end. If I am looking at it correctly you have to use their sight and lose the ability to use the sight of your choice. That is a deal breaker if that is correct.


----------



## MISSOURIBOY

nybuckboy said:


> Thanks for input. If anyhing happens to my Timberline NoPeep I'll buy an AS but check out the Perrys No Peep http://perrysnopeep.com


I will most likely try an AS as well if my peep eliminator (peepeliminator.com) goes down. I love that product as well. No looking through a peep is awesome.


----------



## nybuckboy

dhom said:


> Nice concept but on the pricey end. If I am looking at it correctly you have to use their sight and lose the ability to use the sight of your choice. That is a deal breaker if that is correct.


True you lose your sight of choice but if this product works perfect, why would you want another sight. The front part of the device is the target sight and you can have as many pins as you like installed. It really is a nice rig and many people spend well over $100 for a sight and still have a in string peep. A Spott Hogg will run you the same money. This is a rugged device as well. I would use it myself if I had better nearsightedness. It would or could be the last sight you buy as well, so it would be worth the money IMO. I'll post a pic tonight of the Perrys No Peep installed on my sons bow.


----------



## dhom

I would like to see a pic but I already own the brightest sight around, MBG and I also own a Spot Hogg Hunter. That sight would need to be as good or better than my MBG or have the ability for me to use it with my MBG. I have yet to find a sight better or brighter than the MBG sights, think I will stick to my current set up for now. Again, nice concept and I like the fact that you don't have to look at the AS and back to the pins but it just needs adaptability or teamed up with MBG.:wink:


----------



## mackey

I just got a anchor sight that I mounted on my hoyt vectrix that I have a blackgold flashpoint on. With the hoyt riser and the short housing bracket I was able to get it to fit in front of the riser above the sight. It is very tight, about a 1/16 above my fiberoptics housing and 1/8 from the riser but seems to work well. I havent got to shoot much due to weather but already I know I wont be using a peep again. Much better vision, able to shoot with both eyes open. A little trouble getting use to a new anchor point not having the string touch the end of my nose but more comfterble. Ive broke a nock already but still get some flyers, Iam sure that will go away with practice since I havent shot much since elk season.


----------



## Unk Bond

nybuckboy said:


> It is no different than the Timberline No-Peep I've been using for 4 years except I think Timberline may be out of business. I can shoot much quicker and for archers with poor vision it is much better. Let me say this... I have poor close up vision and no matter what single pin sight I use it still looks like a blurred ball. Yet, when I tell you how well the No-Peep works for me I can attest to this because I can hold my bow and from the moment I decide to draw back and complete the draw back, I can then instantly move my pin on target and release and shoot accurately in just 4 seconds at 25 yards with the No-Peep. I have added links below for the now defunct company Timberline No-Peep.
> 
> BUT If you want something else that may be even better for you check out Perry No-Peep. If you have good vision this is what my son uses on his bow. Perrys NoPeep at http://perrysnopeep.com This incorporates both an alignment device without a peep and a target sight all in one. I bought it for myself but because of my vision it is not for me. Give Parry a call and tell him Rob from Waterville said to give him a call.
> 
> These are the links to the Timberline No-Peep below
> 
> http://www.hunting-fishing-gear.com/article-display/400.html
> 
> http://www.bowhunting.net/evaluation/2003/04-Timberline-NoPeep.html
> 
> http://www.strictlybowhunting.com/Anov01issue/timberline_review_JN.htm


-----------------------------------

Hello All

Quote = It is no different than the Timberline No-Peep 

Reply = I own 2 Timberline No-Peep . I own 3 Anchor Sights. And i haft to beg to differ with your statement. [ It is no different ] Not knocking your Timberline No-Peep . Just setting the record straight. So a viewer of this thread won't be miss led.

The Timberline No-Peep can't be set vertical or horizontal level With ones bow. It has no reference points to do so.
While the bow is being set up for the sight scopes 3rd axis. and bubble vial being level. The bow hast to be level both ways in a bow jig. For vertical and horizontal level. To also set ones bubble vial in the bow sight.

At this time the bow string is also now vertical level. And the Anchor Sight has a set of cross hairs inside the front clear tube. . The tube is turned by loosening a small Allen set screw. The vertical cross hair is turned. To be vertical level now with the bow string. After vertical cross hair is turned to match the vertical level bow string. Then the horizontal line of the cross hair. Has now become horizontal level. Matching the bubble in the scope being level. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond

nybuckboy said:


> Thanks for input. If anything happens to my Timberline NoPeep I'll buy an AS but check out the Perrys No Peep http://perrysnopeep.com


Hello
I did check the link out.
Now i made one on the same principal. Pic is here on AT. With vertical and horizon windage in the front and back. Using to vertical bar sights. My finding. The link picture and my sight. Are to close. For a good focal length accurate view. Also i can just see a hunter raising lower his bow in the dark. Just before day break.[Later


----------



## AmishArcher

i used mine this year with my HHA Slider. Loved it! Takes some imagination sometimes to find the right configuration in relation to the riser/sight, but mine works. And it killed deer. I shot a doe at last light this year that i wouldn't have shot w/ a peep. both eyes open (couldn't focus for some reason w/ a peep doing that). 30 yards, double lung.

I've had form/torquing issues with my bow when it came to dropping my bow arm shooting out of a stand, and torquing the bow w/o knowing it. the ABS was the answer for me. Cured both those things for me.

Its expensive, but i really like it, and it'll be on my bow next fall for sure.


----------



## kbp8928

nybuckboy said:


> Thanks for input. If anyhing happens to my Timberline NoPeep I'll buy an AS but check out the Perrys No Peep http://perrysnopeep.com


thanks for the link!


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## mackey

Can anyone tell me if I can get a longer anchor sight bracket? I can only find one place it will mount which is above my sight. Iam hitting high at 20 yds. my pin is as high as it will go and I cant raise my sight housing any because its almost touching the anchor sight. I have a hoyt so the riser is deep where it mounts but if the bracket was longer I think it would mount behind the riser. If my blackgold housing bracket was longer it wouldnt be a problem. thanks


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## rancilio

Have you tried the AS mounted on your side of the riser, not the sight's side. Mine works well there.


----------



## Anchor Sight

mackey said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can get a longer anchor sight bracket? I can only find one place it will mount which is above my sight. Iam hitting high at 20 yds. my pin is as high as it will go and I cant raise my sight housing any because its almost touching the anchor sight. I have a hoyt so the riser is deep where it mounts but if the bracket was longer I think it would mount behind the riser. If my blackgold housing bracket was longer it wouldnt be a problem. thanks


You can loosen the bolts holding the front sight and Anchor Sight then tilt the AS. frame up as far as it will go. If you need more adjustment up you can also widen the slots the screws go through to get more tilt. I can send you a drawing showing how to do that if you want, send me a email.


----------



## Christopher67

I think im going to order one, since im not liking my specialty archery peep & my #4 verifier. :thumbs_up Anyone have pics of the AS mounted onto a Black Gold sight?


----------



## Christopher67

Anyone have an Anchor Sight mounted to a HHA sight with the dial, can you post pics? :dontknow


Like the DS-5519 or the DS-XL5519


----------



## arjubx

Just ordered min today! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Christopher67

arjubx said:


> Just ordered min today! Can't wait to get it.



Sweet! :thumbs_up


----------



## dhom

Here is mine with my MBG sight. Sorry, only pic is from the one side but you can still see the mounting bracket and where it sits.


----------



## Christopher67

dhom said:


> Here is mine with my MBG sight. Sorry, only pic is from the one side but you can still see the mounting bracket and where it sits.



Very nice! Is that the Black Gold Veagance?


----------



## joeylol

I received my anchor sight and installed it last night on my Diamond Outlaw. Took me about 40 minutes or so because I was playing around with it. I shot about 40 arrows this morning, my accuracy has increased exponentially so far. Can't wait to try it out a bit more, I'll post some pictures


----------



## joeylol

Whoops, lol sorry for the spam


----------



## joeylol




----------



## Christopher67

I just recieved my anchor sight, woo hoo. :thumbs_up


----------



## lc12

mackey said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can get a longer anchor sight bracket? I can only find one place it will mount which is above my sight. Iam hitting high at 20 yds. my pin is as high as it will go and I cant raise my sight housing any because its almost touching the anchor sight. I have a hoyt so the riser is deep where it mounts but if the bracket was longer I think it would mount behind the riser. If my blackgold housing bracket was longer it wouldnt be a problem. thanks





tttlll77 said:


> You can loosen the bolts holding the front sight and Anchor Sight then tilt the AS. frame up as far as it will go. If you need more adjustment up you can also widen the slots the screws go through to get more tilt. I can send you a drawing showing how to do that if you want, send me a email.


What Lynn says works VERY well!
I wish I knew this BEFORE I first tried mounting my AS onto my bow. It seemed like I could not find a way to mount the AS and yet clear my sights.
I was prepared to send it back for a refund when I decided to give it one more try as I really wanted to make this work since I heard so much about it!
My problem was more mental!!! I am so anal about everything being straight and square that I did not try tilting the bracket, as Lynn suggest above.
Once I tilted (or angled) my bracket upwards it gave me all the clearance I needed to mount my AS and I sure am glad I did.
This is one of the BEST accessories that I have mounted on my Z7.
I like it so much that I just bought another to mount on my Athens Exceed 300 3D bow!


----------



## lc12

As an update to the above post, I had ordered a new Anchor Sight for my Athens Exceed 300 on last Thursday evening.
Friday morning I received a confirmation email and was asked if Iwas for a right or left hand shooter.
This makes a DIFFERENCE if you are ordering the aluminum bodied AS only in that they "laser engrave" the sight body and they want to make sure it is "right side up" in appearance. That is the only reason, BUT there is not a place to check for right or left in the order form.
I sent a reply stating right hand shooter, then thought I should call Lynn at AS to confirm that they received this notice.
Lynn answered the phone and we had a GREAT conversation! He really believes in his product as do I, and you can tell he is proud of his contribution to the archery world.
I mentioned the "right, left shooter designation" not being available on the order form and he said he would have to address that issue.
Until it is resolved I would be sure to send an email to follow up with your sight mount preference.
Oh, and long story short. I had my new AS in the mailbox yesterday, Monday, and is now mounted to my new bow.
Now all I have to do is fine tune the adjustments.
I said it before and I will say it again....."I LOVE MY ANCHOR SIGHT!"


----------



## Christopher67

lc12 said:


> As an update to the above post, I had ordered a new Anchor Sight for my Athens Exceed 300 on last Thursday evening.
> Friday morning I received a confirmation email and was asked if Iwas for a right or left hand shooter.
> This makes a DIFFERENCE if you are ordering the aluminum bodied AS only in that they "laser engrave" the sight body and they want to make sure it is "right side up" in appearance. That is the only reason, BUT there is not a place to check for right or left in the order form.
> I sent a reply stating right hand shooter, then thought I should call Lynn at AS to confirm that they received this notice.
> Lynn answered the phone and we had a GREAT conversation! He really believes in his product as do I, and you can tell he is proud of his contribution to the archery world.
> I mentioned the "right, left shooter designation" not being available on the order form and he said he would have to address that issue.
> Until it is resolved I would be sure to send an email to follow up with your sight mount preference.
> Oh, and long story short. I had my new AS in the mailbox yesterday, Monday, and is now mounted to my new bow.
> Now all I have to do is fine tune the adjustments.
> I said it before and I will say it again....."I LOVE MY ANCHOR SIGHT!"




Thanks for the update, i talked to Lynn last Tuesday i believe it was, great guy to talk to & he gave me a few tips. I will be installing it this Friday, cant wait! :thumbs_up


----------



## lc12

Just do yourself a favor and give it some time. I mean a real fair trial, because if you are in a hurry for FAST results you may disappoint yourself and give up on a product that will change your shooting style forever and make you a better shot. HONEST!


----------



## Christopher67

lc12 said:


> Just do yourself a favor and give it some time. I mean a real fair trial, because if you are in a hurry for FAST results you may disappoint yourself and give up on a product that will change your shooting style forever and make you a better shot. HONEST!



Ok will do, thank you. :thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All

For target shooters. I have designed a sight side bar, to except the Anchor sight. Where as you can just use 2 bolts, to anchor the AS to the rear of the sight side bar. Will post a picture if interested.

Now i contacted a sight company. And ask if he could leave the rear of the side bar solid. And tap 2 threaded holes to except the AS. He said he could and did.

Now speaking for a target shooter. Haven't gave much thought, to mounting the AS on the front part of the side bar. But I see no reason it couldn't be done. By just making a side sight bar solid. And then make this side bar AS friendly. By tapping 2 front and 2 rear threaded holes. This intern, would allow a choice of mounting the AS on the front or rear of the sight side bar. Also might add. after he tapped my 2 holes. He place his decal over the tapped holes. The AS sight mounted this way. Sure looks nice.

If interested , will go into more detail. Comment = I make nothing here on a sale. Just a archer helping a archer. [ Later 


===================

To the poster above. Glad to here you like your AS.


----------



## BROX

Haven't had but one chance to shoot my AS because of all the rain that we have been having.I will be shooting my first 3D with it this weekend.It will be interesting shooting it for pretty much the first time.


----------



## Unk Bond

BROX said:


> Haven't had but one chance to shoot my AS because of all the rain that we have been having.I will be shooting my first 3D with it this weekend.It will be interesting shooting it for pretty much the first time.


Hello
Know what you mean. I'm about 30 miles east of you. I'm in the same boat. :wink: 
But as luck would have it. I'm 4 miles from are indoor range. And I have a Morrell target in my work shop. I shoot every day. Come it rain, sun shine or high water. :teeth: [ Later


----------



## Christopher67

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> 
> For target shooters. I have designed a sight side bar, to except the Anchor sight. Where as you can just use 2 bolts, to anchor the AS to the rear of the sight side bar. Will post a picture if interested.
> 
> Now i contacted a sight company. And ask if he could leave the rear of the side bar solid. And tap 2 threaded holes to except the AS. He said he could and did.
> 
> ===================
> 
> To the poster above. Glad to here you like your AS.




Could you post a picture, im curious thanks. :thumbs_up


----------



## BROX

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Know what you mean. I'm about 30 miles east of you. I'm in the same boat. :wink:
> But as luck would have it. I'm 4 miles from are indoor range. And I have a Morrell target in my work shop. I shoot every day. Come it rain, sun shine or high water. :teeth: [ Later


my bag target is all shot up snd i only have like 6yds in my garage yeah ill be ar Coyote Run this weekend giving it a whirl


----------



## lc12

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> 
> For target shooters. I have designed a sight side bar, to except the Anchor sight. Where as you can just use 2 bolts, to anchor the AS to the rear of the sight side bar. Will post a picture if interested.
> 
> Now i contacted a sight company. And ask if he could leave the rear of the side bar solid. And tap 2 threaded holes to except the AS. He said he could and did.
> 
> Now speaking for a target shooter. Haven't gave much thought, to mounting the AS on the front part of the side bar. But I see no reason it couldn't be done. By just making a side sight bar solid. And then make this side bar AS friendly. By tapping 2 front and 2 rear threaded holes. This intern, would allow a choice of mounting the AS on the front or rear of the sight side bar. Also might add. after he tapped my 2 holes. He place his decal over the tapped holes. The AS sight mounted this way. Sure looks nice.
> 
> If interested , will go into more detail. Comment = I make nothing here on a sale. Just a archer helping a archer. [ Later
> 
> 
> ===================
> 
> To the poster above. Glad to here you like your AS.


Hey Unk,
I would also like to see a pic of what you created!
Sounds similar to one I was trying to fabricate.
If you need an email addy to send pic instead of posting here, let me know!
Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond

lc12 said:


> Hey Unk,
> I would also like to see a pic of what you created!
> Sounds similar to one I was trying to fabricate.
> If you need an email addy to send pic instead of posting here, let me know!
> Thanks


----------------------
Hello All
Little busy right now. Will try to post pic' s tonight. And tell You of another old sight bar, that can be change over. [ Later


----------



## Christopher67

Unk Bond said:


> ----------------------
> Hello All
> Little busy right now. Will try to post pic' s tonight. And tell You of another old sight bar, that can be change over. [ Later




Sweet TY Unk :thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond

Christopher67 said:


> Sweet TY Unk :thumbs_up



===================

As U requested, your wish is my command :wink:

I will post several pictures . And try to explain them . As I go. [ Later

The first pic. is a old AS mounting bracket. As U will notice there is a scratch line., on the bracket. I cut this line out. And it gives me 2 AS brackets. For mounting to a side bar. 

More pic's coming.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All

Now after cutting the piece in half. One of the 1/2 brackets pieces. I mounted to the rear of a hollow sight, side bar. By drilling 2 holes, for a 8/32 bolt.
Then using 2 ] - 8/32 threaded bolts. And 2 -- 8/32 " lock nuts. To mount the 1/2 bracket to the side bar. Then mounted the AS sight. 

Worked great. [ But ] tapped holes, I felt would look neater. 

---------------More pictures to come


----------



## gbarber91

Here's my setup with my old sight (that's for sale in the classifieds btw). Now I shoot an HHA.

















The bow is an Elite GT500. She's sexy ain't she?


----------



## Chocha

gbarber91 said:


> The bow is an Elite GT500. She's sexy ain't she?


Is that a camo Anchor Sight or am I seeing things? I Didnt see that on their websight. 

Just when I thought I was done buying stuff to get my Reezen built, I came across these posts and their website. Looks awesome. I thought about getting a hind sight years ago, but thought they looked cheap. Im hoping to get rid of my peep. Im RH and left eye dominant and it just sucks with a peep. No light light ability at all for me...


----------



## gbarber91

My friend had a hind sight and didn't like it very much. And yes! That's a camo Anchor Sight. I got it from a member on Archery Talk. I can't remember if it was dipped or what but I think it tops off the Camo bow scheme.


----------



## Christopher67

gbarber91 said:


> My friend had a hind sight and didn't like it very much. And yes! That's a camo Anchor Sight. I got it from a member on Archery Talk. I can't remember if it was dipped or what but I think it tops off the Camo bow scheme.



I would like to buy another Anchor Sight and have it sent off to be dipped in "Lost Camo" to match my Z7. :thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67

Does anyone have a Anchor Sight mounted to a Z7 with a Spot-Hogg Hunter, can you post a picture if you do? This is where i have mine mounted.


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Anchor Sight Low rear mount*



Christopher67 said:


> Does anyone have a Anchor Sight mounted to a Z7 with a Spot-Hogg Hunter, can you post a picture if you do? This is where i have mine mounted.


This is a rear low mount which you should have no problem doing. Notice the front sight has only two pins, one is probably set at 20 and one at 40 ... a great way to go when using the Anchor Sight to range between and beyond. The forward low mount is not used much because on many front sights you do not have easy access to the side Micro adjustment screw.


----------



## Christopher67

tttlll77 said:


> This is a rear low mount which you should have no problem doing. Notice the front sight has only two pins, one is probably set at 20 and one at 40 ... a great way to go when using the Anchor Sight to range between and beyond. The forward low mount is not used much because on many front sights you do not have easy access to the side Micro adjustment screw.


Thanks for the picture Lynn, i just got another idea! :teeth::thumbs_up


----------



## windshift

So I bought one of these Anchor Sights after reading up on it and thinking it may help me.
I am a beginner (1 month), with my first bow, and needed something to help me be more consistent.
I also wear graded glasses for short sightedness, so the peep was hard to use.

It took me a while to fiddle about and decide which way too mount it but after that, set up and sight in did not take long at all.

Once the Anchor Sight was mounted it was very easy to sight it in and throw away the peep.
I am amazed at how much easier it is to shoot with glasses, now that I don't need to bother with a peep.
The Anchor sight clearly shows me every time I grip the bow incorrectly.
If I haven't got the kisser in the right position, it lets me know.
I am not even sure if I need the kisser anymore as the Anchor Sight appears to do that job as well.
If I forget and raise my bow shoulder the Anchor sight shows me that I have moved in that direction.

I can hardly believe how much consistency the Anchor Sight has given this raw beginner.
It is like having an expert coach watching me intensely every second.
I have gone from a wobbly beginner grouping the size of a dinner plate at 10 yards.
to confidently shooting in my first field shoot of 10 to 50 yard targets and shooting a very respectable round.
And I might add that that change in consistency, happened from mounting the Anchor Sight on Friday night,
to my first club shoot on Sunday morning.
160 arrows fired has brought me from 12 inch groups at 10 yards to 4 inch groups at 35 yards

This is an amazing product and the inventor has made a substantial contribution to archery.

This raw beginner has a huge grin!  Will try my first 3D round next Sunday


----------



## Christopher67

*ttt for a great product!*


----------



## ElkFetish

Agreed!

I started using the AS last Aug and was worried about changing over so late in the season right before the season opened. To my excitement is was a very quick transition and I really liked everything it offered. No Peep, phenomenal low light performance, excellent extended shooting times, as good or better accuracy than my 1/8 or 1/4 peep, and it lets me see very minor shifts in anchor or form. No peep can do this. 

After a long, cold winter I am back to shooting my bow and even more impressed. The use of the AS is becoming even more natural after using a peep for 20+ years. Looking in a new place, compared to what I was used to in a peep, to verify my anchor and form was the only real negative I could find with the AS last year. I would some times forget to use it especially in a rushed hunting scenario. But my form was so much better because I was using the AS that I had no issues at all. Plus as I am getting more accustomed to the AS it is becoming second nature and that 1 semi-negative, more a just need more time with it issue, is quickly becoming a non-issue. 

EXCELLENT PRODUCT!


----------



## ArchersParadox

..will it work with a Spot Hogg Bullet Proof Sight and my Hoyt Rampage XT Riser???


----------



## ElkFetish

ArchersParadox said:


> ..will it work with a Spot Hogg Bullet Proof Sight and my Hoyt Rampage XT Riser???


Here are some pics of mine just so you can see the concept of how it attaches. Of course you can place it forward of the riser instead of behind like in my pics. You can also flip the bracket up and have 2 more options.


----------



## Christopher67

ElkFetish said:


> Here are some pics of mine just so you can see the concept of how it attaches. Of course you can place it forward of the riser instead of behind like in my pics. You can also flip the bracket up and have 2 more options.



Thanks for the pictures! :thumbs_up


Anyone else have an Anchor Sight thats using a Spot-Hogg "Tommy Hogg" ? :dontknow:


----------



## Skeeter 58

Still kicking the idea around on trying out an AS. I like the concept for sure.

Skeet.


----------



## Christopher67

Skeeter 58 said:


> Still kicking the idea around on trying out an AS. I like the concept for sure.
> 
> Skeet.



*Its an awesome concept & product!*


----------



## Christopher67

*ttt*


----------



## red44

Still using my Anchor Sight. It's been on several bows and still going strong. :thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67

red44 said:


> Still using my Anchor Sight. It's been on several bows and still going strong. :thumbs_up




Awesome, post up some pictures. :thumbs_up


----------



## ontarget7

I put the No Peep on with good results and did just receive my Anchor sight in the mail. My first impression was holly cow that thing is huge. I will give it a try but man can't they size that thing down a little bit.


----------



## kandyman1

*anchor sight*

have my anchor sight on for a month now and love it,anyone sitting on fence about this just do it.


----------



## Longbow42

I attached my AS right to my sight bar. Just drilled a hold and tapped it. Other hole fit right into my BG Ascent sight 3rd axis adjustment. Added some nylon washers to bring it out right above my sight pin. Works awesome this way. I have done it on other sights too. Makes it a bit lighter and centers it better over your pins.


----------



## DonsHarley

Longbow42 said:


> I attached my AS right to my sight bar. Just drilled a hold and tapped it. Other hole fit right into my BG Ascent sight 3rd axis adjustment. Added some nylon washers to bring it out right above my sight pin. Works awesome this way. I have done it on other sights too. Makes it a bit lighter and centers it better over your pins.


Do you have any close ups of th AS mounted to the sight bar


----------



## Skeeter 58

Longbow42 said:


> I attached my AS right to my sight bar. Just drilled a hold and tapped it. Other hole fit right into my BG Ascent sight 3rd axis adjustment. Added some nylon washers to bring it out right above my sight pin. Works awesome this way. I have done it on other sights too. Makes it a bit lighter and centers it better over your pins.


That looks like it would work out well there. I also like the looks of the stag side plates!

Skeet.


----------



## Longbow42

DonsHarley said:


> Do you have any close ups of th AS mounted to the sight bar


Let me take a closer pic for you.


----------



## Longbow42




----------



## ontarget7

Longbow42 said:


> I attached my AS right to my sight bar. Just drilled a hold and tapped it. Other hole fit right into my BG Ascent sight 3rd axis adjustment. Added some nylon washers to bring it out right above my sight pin. Works awesome this way. I have done it on other sights too. Makes it a bit lighter and centers it better over your pins.


Did that effect your 3rd axis adjustment


----------



## Longbow42

ontarget7 said:


> Did that effect your 3rd axis adjustment


Not at all. I set my 3rd axis first, but you could still adjust if needed as it is attached to the part that will move. I used the base that came with it and cut it down just big enough to attach the AS and get it up over the pins. I actually used one of the existing holes and then tapped it to fit the BG 3rd axis screw sticking out the other side. Worked perfect and while attached, I drilled a smaller 6/32 hole to add another screw for security.


----------



## Christopher67

Longbow42 said:


> I attached my AS right to my sight bar. Just drilled a hold and tapped it. Other hole fit right into my BG Ascent sight 3rd axis adjustment. Added some nylon washers to bring it out right above my sight pin. Works awesome this way. I have done it on other sights too. Makes it a bit lighter and centers it better over your pins.



WOW, very nice placement indeed! :thumbs_up


----------



## DonsHarley

Longbow42 said:


>


Thanks for the close up that really clears up my confusion as to how you had it mounted I thought you had the AS mounted directly without the bracket. I may just have to try that since I just started using a Sword Apex 3rd Plane on my Retribution.


----------



## Christopher67

*ttt for a great product.*


----------



## helix33

Nice setup longbow.


----------



## Longbow42

helix33 said:


> Nice setup longbow.


Thanks, it works well for me that way.


----------



## ftshooter

I have a Anchor sight for sale if anyone wants one let me know .It is the plastic one about a year old ..Also, have a rear rifle bow sight. Peep eliminator I think it is called ..Pm your e-mail address for pics ..for some reason it will not let me post them...Thanks ..


----------



## Christopher67

ftshooter said:


> I have a Anchor sight for sale if anyone wants one let me know .It is the plastic one about a year old ..Also, have a rear rifle bow sight. Peep eliminator I think it is called ..Pm your e-mail address for pics ..for some reason it will not let me post them...Thanks ..


Classifieds is what i think you're looking for.


----------



## Christopher67

*Anyone else have more pictures on the Anchor Sight installed?*


----------



## Christopher67

Christopher67 said:


> *Anyone else have more pictures on the Anchor Sight installed?*



*ttt Anyone?* :dontknow:


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Bug Splat

SOLD! 

Sent the link for AS to my wife. That's what I want for fathers day. Yes, we let each other pick our own gifts for holidays. Biggest problem I'm having right now re-entering the hobby is where to anchor. I can't figure out just what feels best so I keep moving around trying to find the spot again. Its all within 1/4 of an inch but all the searching is frustrating me. My face has changed slightly (damn you donuts and twinkies) since I was a very active archer. Hopefully this will help build back up that muscle memory I once had.


----------



## Christopher67

Bug Splat said:


> SOLD!
> 
> Sent the link for AS to my wife. That's what I want for fathers day. Yes, we let each other pick our own gifts for holidays. Biggest problem I'm having right now re-entering the hobby is where to anchor. I can't figure out just what feels best so I keep moving around trying to find the spot again. Its all within 1/4 of an inch but all the searching is frustrating me. *My face has changed slightly (damn you donuts and twinkies) since I was a very active archer.* Hopefully this will help build back up that muscle memory I once had.




Haha that's funny right there. I don't blame you, great product indeed. :thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67

*Heres mine on my Z7, its a right handed anchor sight on a left handed bow. Only difference is the decal on the aluminum version. Loving it!*


----------



## Longbow42

Christopher67 said:


> *Heres mine on my Z7, its a right handed anchor sight on a left handed bow. Only difference is the decal on the aluminum version. Loving it!*


That looks like a right handed bow to me??


----------



## scottranderson

Its a LH bow.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Christopher67 said:


> *Heres mine on my Z7, its a right handed anchor sight on a left handed bow. Only difference is the decal on the aluminum version. Loving it!*


Wow Chris, didnt know they could be mounted upside down/backwards like that but I guess it pretty simple really.

Still in the :set1_thinking: mode with an AS.

Skeet.


----------



## Christopher67

Skeeter 58 said:


> Wow Chris, didnt know they could be mounted upside down/backwards like that but I guess it pretty simple really.
> 
> Still in the :set1_thinking: mode with an AS.
> 
> Skeet.



Skeet, the only difference is the placement of the "Anchor Sight" logo(on the aluminum ones.), other then that they are all the same.


----------



## Christopher67

*Does anyone have a photo with the Anchor Sight mounted on their bow with a Spot-Hogg Tommy Hogg?*


----------



## Christopher67

Christopher67 said:


> *Does anyone have a photo with the Anchor Sight mounted on their bow with a Spot-Hogg Tommy Hogg?*



*ttt anyone?*


----------



## Christopher67

Christopher67 said:


> *Does anyone have a photo with the Anchor Sight mounted on their bow with a Spot-Hogg Tommy Hogg?*



*ttt Anyone?* :dontknow:


----------



## helix33

Christopher67 said:


> *Does anyone have a photo with the Anchor Sight mounted on their bow with a Spot-Hogg Tommy Hogg?*


I've mounted it with a Tommy Hogg on Multiple Bows. I'll try to post a pic of a 6" brace height 2011 Bow Madness XL and the Tommy Hogg tomorrow. Then I'll post a pic of my new K&K Vengence with it mounted with the Tommy Wed or Thursday after I get it set up.


----------



## helix33

Anchor sight mounted with a Spot Hogg Tommy Hogg sight on a 2011 Bow Madness XL.
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Christopher67

helix33 said:


> Anchor sight mounted with a Spot Hogg Tommy Hogg sight on a 2011 Bow Madness XL.
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Nice thanks for the pictures, im seriously thinking about getting a Tommy Hogg. Is there room to mount it on the front side of the riser on the top?


----------



## helix33

Yes, I think so.


----------



## Stinky Coyote

i've only stuck to local canadian forums but joined here recently as i'd been reading here long enough it was just time....anyhow, going on season two with my anchorsight and do what i can to get people to give it a shot as it is the shizz for your nizz when it comes to hunting and thats 100% my gig

maybe i've missed it somewhere in these 47 pages but its pretty clear the anchor sight is the real deal so i'm wondering if the sight manufacturers are in talks with Archery Innovations to start maybe getting standardized mounting holes in the tops and bottoms of sight pin housings and Archery Innovations maybe building a new design or housing that can mount directly to the top or bottom of sight pin housings?, i see a sight on the market that has the little no-peep built into the top of it.......same idea but the larger window of the anchorsight is a good thing imo and wouldn't want that changed much if at all, incorporate great adjustment system and micro adjust as ease of set-up and adjustment is critically important imo, why not have it on the sight itself? streamline and simplify, this product is totally worth it

you see quiver and sight mounting brackets standardized on bows, the rest holes etc......i see no reason that anchor sight shouldn't get a similar thing going with all the sight housings out there, mount it top or bottom, dial it in and get to shooting with minimal fuss from installing to setting up, these things should be on every bowhunters bow imo and i'm sure in time they will be....goodbye peep, your days are numbered


----------



## Christopher67

helix33 said:


> Yes, I think so.



Thanks for the reply. :thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67

*ttt for a great product.*


----------



## Stinky Coyote

oh, and thanks for the ideas in this thread, i have custom 8 pin axcel/tru-ball sight on my current bow and the anchor sight is mounted above it, never thought to move the level from the bottom of the bracket to the top to simplify and speed up the checks before moving onto the pins, it hangs upside down but works like a charm, in fact the bubble seems to view better upside down as the teeth that come up on either side of the bubble now come down on either side of the bubble to show you center and the bubble seems easier to view centered that way for some reason, anchorsight then level then onto the pins....awesome....just finished shooting with it that way and love it!

oh, and would not fit between cables and riser on monster xlr8 but does on friends 6 3/8" bh bow madness xl so nice to see they can be mounted more 'inside the bow' as low as 6" bh bows, i'm shooting 7" bh currently but already have eyes on next bow with 6" bh...will be watching the hca x11 reports closely when they start coming in


----------



## Breathn

anchor sight is a heck of a tool..have noticed many times out of the stand how much it helps with steep angling down shots..


----------



## Christopher67

Breathn said:


> anchor sight is a heck of a tool..have noticed many times out of the stand how much it helps with steep angling down shots..



I love mine also! :thumbs_up


----------



## Stinky Coyote

Christopher67 said:


> *Anyone else have more pictures on the Anchor Sight installed?*


2011 MR7


----------



## Christopher67

Stinky Coyote said:


> 2011 MR7



Awesome, thank you! :thumbs_up


----------



## rancilio

My Anchor Sight on my Hoyt Turbohawk









And on my Hoyt Alphaburner with a Sword Twilight sight


----------



## Skeeter 58

I didnt go through all the pages on this. So I apologize if this has already been covered. 

How would I go about installing a AS on my bow with HHA slider and a 2" housing?


----------



## nattaporn

on my crx35 ,HHA 5510


----------



## Christopher67

nattaporn said:


> on my crx35 ,HHA 5510



Very nice! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## jasonsuch

gettin my money saved!


----------



## Anchor Sight

*New one Coming soon*

The new lost camo should be available in about two weeks. Camo dipped over an anodized finish... see attached...


----------



## Christopher67

tttlll77 said:


> The new lost camo should be available in about two weeks. Camo dipped over an anodized finish... see attached...



Lynn i love it!~ Can you PM me a price.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Christopher67

*Anyone else have Tommy Hogg that also uses the Anchor Sight, can you post pictures?*


----------



## Christopher67

Christopher67 said:


> *Anyone else have Tommy Hogg that also uses the Anchor Sight, can you post pictures?*



Anyone?


----------



## Unk Bond

tttlll77 said:


> The new lost camo should be available in about two weeks. Camo dipped over an anodized finish... see attached...




Looks nice Lynn :thumbs_up


----------



## ontarget7

Went back to a regular peep. Found myself more accurate beyond 50 yards


----------



## Skeeter 58

ontarget7 said:


> Went back to a regular peep. Found myself more accurate beyond 50 yards


Interesting. I was going to give one a try but I changed my mind a couple weeks ago. Nothings broken here.


----------



## ontarget7

Skeeter 58 said:


> Interesting. I was going to give one a try but I changed my mind a few weeks ago. Nothings broken here.


I felt I had to give up a little accuracy with it and wasn't worth it. At 40 yards and closer I really did not notice a difference.


----------



## Skeeter 58

ontarget7 said:


> I felt I had to give up a little accuracy with it and wasn't worth it. At 40 yards and closer I really did not notice a difference.


I'd say you probably have pretty good form.


----------



## Christopher67

ontarget7 said:


> I felt I had to give up a little accuracy with it and wasn't worth it. At 40 yards and closer I really did not notice a difference.



Why did you feel you had to give up a little accuracy?


----------



## ontarget7

Christopher67 said:


> Why did you feel you had to give up a little accuracy?


I shoot a lot of long range 70 to 100 and I was more accurate with a peep. Some might have a different take on it. Just my experience


----------



## Christopher67

ontarget7 said:


> I shoot a lot of long range 70 to 100 and I was more accurate with a peep. Some might have a different take on it. Just my experience




Aaaaah i see.


----------



## Unk Bond

Christopher67 said:


> Aaaaah i see.



================

X2 :wink:


----------



## Christopher67

Unk Bond said:


> ================
> 
> X2 :wink:



Lost Camo Anchor Sight, i agree! :wink:


----------



## jasonsuch

I installed it on my bow yesterday and I'm shooting the lights out today! Man this thing is awesome! It allows me to use a natural anchoring position rather than forcing myself to tilt my head downward through a peep. I feel more comfortable and confident more than ever!


----------



## Unk Bond

jasonsuch said:


> I installed it on my bow yesterday and I'm shooting the lights out today! Man this thing is awesome! It allows me to use a natural anchoring position rather than forcing myself to tilt my head downward through a peep. I feel more comfortable and confident more than ever!



====================

Hello All

Your out fit ,looks great.:thumbs_up Welcome aboard and with view of freedom, to boot. :wink:


----------



## Christopher67

jasonsuch said:


> I installed it on my bow yesterday and I'm shooting the lights out today! Man this thing is awesome! It allows me to use a natural anchoring position rather than forcing myself to tilt my head downward through a peep. I feel more comfortable and confident more than ever!




Very nice looking rig!


----------



## Christopher67

Christopher67 said:


> *Anyone else have a Tommy Hogg that also uses the Anchor Sight, can you post pictures?*


*Anyone out there?*


----------



## navyman20

havent read thru every page of this thread, but am interested in gettin one to elimate my peep and hopefully make myself a better shooter...but my question is, how is the AS w/ a slider type sight? i got a black gold ascent slider and was wondering if that would cause any issues if i had the AS mounted above my sight housing at 20, and the had the sight adjusted to say 60 yards w/ the big gap between the AS and my actual sight pin...might be over thinkin this one, but could someone straighten out my though process w/ this one, and if you got an AS mounted on w/ a bg ascent post a pic please..thanks guys!


----------



## Longbow42

navyman20 said:


> havent read thru every page of this thread, but am interested in gettin one to elimate my peep and hopefully make myself a better shooter...but my question is, how is the AS w/ a slider type sight? i got a black gold ascent slider and was wondering if that would cause any issues if i had the AS mounted above my sight housing at 20, and the had the sight adjusted to say 60 yards w/ the big gap between the AS and my actual sight pin...might be over thinkin this one, but could someone straighten out my though process w/ this one, and if you got an AS mounted on w/ a bg ascent post a pic please..thanks guys!


I have the BG Ascent on both bows along with the AS. It works great, but I actually attached it right to my Sight. Scroll bacl and I posted some pics.


----------



## Longbow42

Longbow42 said:


>


Here is how I did it.


----------



## navyman20

Longbow42 said:


> I have the BG Ascent on both bows along with the AS. It works great, but I actually attached it right to my Sight. Scroll bacl and I posted some pics.


looks really nice mounted like that...is there any special tricks to mount it that way? looks like the way id want to do mine also


----------



## Christopher67

Longbow42 said:


> Here is how I did it.


Very nice.


----------



## Longbow42

navyman20 said:


> looks really nice mounted like that...is there any special tricks to mount it that way? looks like the way id want to do mine also[/QUOTE
> It was fairly simple, but I thought it through thoroughly. You will need to cut down and modify the mounting bracket. I also used the 3rd axis screw on the dovetail that was sticking out the other side as one support. I then drilled and tapped another hole (8-32) right next to the other hole. The bracket is then extremely solid. Next you just attach the AS. I used nylon spacers in order to center it over the sight housing. Adjust the AS so that the dot is about were you want it for your anchor, then tighten it down good and final adjustments are made on the AS adjustment screws. If you don't use the BG dovetail, just drill and tap to holes on the regular sight bar. (6-32) size will also work well.


----------



## navyman20

aah...i dont have the dovetail mount for mine like u do..i got the regular mount they put out like a year and a half ago on mine...might try to mount it like u have sometime..but i htink right away im just gonna use their bracket and keep it simple lol...but im definately going to give the AS a try after seeing it works great w/ the same sight i got...i wasnt sure how it was w/ the sliders


----------



## Longbow42

navyman20 said:


> aah...i dont have the dovetail mount for mine like u do..i got the regular mount they put out like a year and a half ago on mine...might try to mount it like u have sometime..but i htink right away im just gonna use their bracket and keep it simple lol...but im definately going to give the AS a try after seeing it works great w/ the same sight i got...i wasnt sure how it was w/ the sliders


It's even easier to mount it on the BG bar you have vs the dovetail. Just drill two holes and tap them where you want it.


----------



## Christopher67

Christopher67 said:


> *Anyone else have Tommy Hogg that also uses the Anchor Sight, can you post pictures?*




*Anyone?*


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## jasonsuch

*Progress*

Check out my 50 yard group! I know this wouldn't be possible without my Anchor Sight!


----------



## Christopher67

jasonsuch said:


> Check out my 50 yard group! I know this wouldn't be possible without my Anchor Sight!




*Very nice!*


----------



## ArchersParadox

..ok....I am halfway through reading all 49 pages!!

..been thinking real hard to get one...ordered the aluminum version on ebay last night....

..full video review to follow.....I will post it on this thread....kinda cool...the thread started back in Febraury, 2008!!!...three years later....:thumbs_up


----------



## rutman

I got mine yesterday. Can't wait to see how this thing improves my shooting. So long peep!


----------



## Christopher67

ArchersParadox said:


> ..full video review to follow.....I will post it on this thread....:thumbs_up



*I can't wait to see a full video review!* :thumbs_up


----------



## ArchersParadox

..gonna mount my AS on my Spot Hogg Hogg-it bracket directly...


----------



## Christopher67

ArchersParadox said:


> ..gonna mount my AS on my Spot Hogg Hogg-it bracket directly...



Very Nice!


----------



## ArchersParadox

..video as promised!

I just experimented a little while the video was taking 45 minutes to upload to Youtube.....I ended up sighting down the left side of the string like most "normal" right-handed AS users!!!!

I have maybe 50 arrows shot now....weird at first...now I am getting the hang of it....currently at 40 yards right now...

..switch to 480p for higher resolution...


----------



## Christopher67

ArchersParadox said:


> ..video as promised!
> 
> I just experimented a little while the video was taking 45 minutes to upload to Youtube.....I ended up sighting down the left side of the string like most "normal" right-handed AS users!!!!
> 
> I have maybe 50 arrows shot now....weird at first...now I am getting the hang of it....currently at 40 yards right now...
> 
> ..switch to 480p for higher resolution...



Awesome thanks for the video review!


----------



## ArchersParadox

...btw....I want to let you guys know.....the bracket that comes from the factory is perfectly fine to mount on your bow. As you have read in this thread...

..you can go on top behind the riser, below behind the riser, on top in front of the riser, and below in front of the riser.


I chose to mount it directly on the dovetail extension because I wanted to!!......besides, it does look pretty clean, eh?!!!


----------



## ArchersParadox

.....as others have said....I am not a PAID spokesman...ha...far from it...

just an average Joe Bow Hunter like yourselves....looking for ways to be able to hunt up to that last minute of legal bow hunting light, in this case 1/2 hour after sunset here in Ohio....you know the drill....2 minutes before last shooting light..in the woods on the edge of a field....you see the buck of your dreams...

..well at least until you look through your peep!!!


----------



## helix33

Nice Review, and it is very clean the way you mounted it.


----------



## ArchersParadox

...video I put together this evening...


----------



## Christopher67

ArchersParadox said:


> ...video I put together this evening...




*Awesome, thanks for another great video!* :thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Really enjoyed your performance. As I viewed your demonstration , I was really impressed, with your form and how the Anchor Sight once again prove its self. After this fine movie demonstration. I can't see how any one, could now say other wise.

And may I say again. Great shooting. :thumbs_up And thanks for sharing. [ Later


----------



## ArchersParadox

..thank you UNK...your WISDOM precedes you!


----------



## ArchersParadox

Christopher67 said:


> *Awesome, thanks for another great video!* :thumbs_up



Thanks!


----------



## navyman20

thanks for that video...im definately going to be buying one of these...definately am sold on the anchor sight


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All

Proof is in the Pudding. Right guys. :wink:


----------



## ArchersParadox

....mounted the 2nd Anchor Sight on my Hoyt Contender 3D bow!!


----------



## Christopher67

ArchersParadox said:


> ....mounted the 2nd Anchor Sight on my Hoyt Contender 3D bow!!






Very nice AP! :thumbs_up I have a Mathews Monster 6.0 & a Tommy Hogg, can you post a few closeup pics of your anchor sight mounted to your 3D bow. Whats the brace height on your 3D bow. Thanks, Chris


----------



## perrys no peep

*Feed back*

Compare it to Perrys No Peep www.perrysnopeep.com Post your pro's and con's


----------



## ArchersParadox

Christopher67 said:


> Very nice AP! :thumbs_up I have a Mathews Monster 6.0 & a Tommy Hogg, can you post a few closeup pics of your anchor sight mounted to your 3D bow. Whats the brace height on your 3D bow. Thanks, Chris



....check that on the PM Christopher!!

7 & 3/8" Brace Height.....


----------



## ArchersParadox

perrys no peep said:


> Compare it to Perrys No Peep www.perrysnopeep.com Post your pro's and con's



no doubt your system is fine Perry. Before I considered the Anchor Sight, I did research the Perry's No Peep.....unfortunately, it would not work in conjunction with the Tilt Tamer's I have on my bows = not enough clearance between the Hoyt VTEC riser and the Tilt Tamer Assembly.


----------



## JOE PA

perrys no peep said:


> Compare it to Perrys No Peep www.perrysnopeep.com Post your pro's and con's


Both products work if used properly. Both are considered miracle cures by those in the prospective "camps."

Drawback to the AS (I used the Timberline version) is that you must look away from your pin and target to see if it is lined up. It helps to get that device as close to your sight pins as possible. Obviously some can do this very well. It was too much looking around and not enough target focus for me.

The Perry's concept (I made my own) has the advantage of not having to really look away from the pins, since the aligner pin is just to the right of the regular pin. The downside of this concept is sight radius. What is, "just to the right of your 20 yd. pin"? If you are off by a very tiny fraction of an inch, your shot can be off by an unacceptable amount. 

Both work great if used properly by an archer who is already a pretty good shot. Both take a good measure of mental discipline to use properly.


----------



## ArchersParadox

perrys no peep said:


> Compare it to Perrys No Peep www.perrysnopeep.com Post your pro's and con's



btw....no OFFENSE intended Perry, but I, and maybe others would like to KEEP this thread strictly on the Anchor Sight Discussion.....you know, keep "other"
peepless systems to other posted threads...


in fact, if you like I would respectfully suggest that maybe you start another thread Titled:

"Perry's No Peep versus Archery Innovations Anchor Sight"


I have not gone on the Perry's No Peep Sight Thread and OPENLY suggested that we discuss the pros and cons of either sight....see what I mean?

Thanks,

Nito....


----------



## ArchersParadox

JOE PA said:


> Both products work if used properly. Both are considered miracle cures by those in the prospective "camps."
> 
> Drawback to the AS (I used the Timberline version) is that you must look away from your pin and target to see if it is lined up. It helps to get that device as close to your sight pins as possible. Obviously some can do this very well. It was too much looking around and not enough target focus for me.
> 
> The Perry's concept (I made my own) has the advantage of not having to really look away from the pins, since the aligner pin is just to the right of the regular pin. The downside of this concept is sight radius. What is, "just to the right of your 20 yd. pin"? If you are off by a very tiny fraction of an inch, your shot can be off by an unacceptable amount.
> 
> Both work great if used properly by an archer who is already a pretty good shot. Both take a good measure of mental discipline to use properly.




For clarification purposes............the Anchor Sight and Timberline's version are two separate sight manufacturers no way affiliated with each other!!


----------



## Unk Bond

perrys no peep said:


> Compare it to Perrys No Peep www.perrysnopeep.com Post your pro's and con's


===============

Hello All
Do a search here at AT. I made a sight, on the same principle. A long time ago, and posted a pic, here at AT. But I'm still using my 3 Anchor sights. That ought to tell one something, for comparison. [ Later


----------



## Christopher67

ArchersParadox said:


> btw....no OFFENSE intended Perry, but I, and maybe others would like to KEEP this thread strictly on the Anchor Sight Discussion.....you know, keep "other"
> peepless systems to other posted threads...
> 
> 
> in fact, if you like I would respectfully suggest that maybe you start another thread Titled:
> 
> "Perry's No Peep versus Archery Innovations Anchor Sight"
> 
> 
> I have not gone on the Perry's No Peep Sight Thread and OPENLY suggested that we discuss the pros and cons of either sight....see what I mean?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nito....




*This is exactly what i was thinking also, maybe a mod could remove that post.*


----------



## Christopher67

ArchersParadox said:


> ....check that on the PM Christopher!!
> 
> 7 & 3/8" Brace Height.....




*Thank you very much AP.* :thumbs_up


----------



## ArchersParadox

Christopher67 said:


> *Thank you very much AP.* :thumbs_up



...anytime!

..post pics when you get it mounted...


----------



## Unk Bond

Christopher67 said:


> *This is exactly what i was thinking also, maybe a mod could remove that post.*



========================

Hello All

Quote = This is exactly what i was thinking also, maybe a mod could remove that post. 

Reply= X2 ] they have been notified.[ Later


----------



## Christopher67

ArchersParadox said:


> ..post pics when you get it mounted...



I sure will. :thumbs_up


----------



## rancilio

My Alphaburner with AS (custom bracket with my Sure loc Sportsman and stock bracket with my Sword Twilight) and my Turbohawk with AS. 

I cut up bicycle inner tubes and tied them around my custom mount and the AB riser to eliminate vibration at the top of the mount.


----------



## Christopher67

rancilio said:


> My Alphaburner with AS (custom bracket with my Sure loc Sportsman and stock bracket with my Sword Twilight) and my Turbohawk with AS.
> 
> I cut up bicycle inner tubes and tied them around my custom mount and the AB riser to eliminate vibration at the top of the mount.




*Very nice!* :thumbs_up


----------



## navyman20

hopefully these pictures were loaded on here right..but heres my 2010 pse omen that i just put an anchor sight on earlier this afternoon. havent shot it yet...and really dont even have the pins set up yet either(just put a 4 pin head on my ascent and havent been able to shoot it yet, and added a LD, and decided to shoot fobs again(yes my wraps are realtree AP pink lol)...but i think once i get the chance to go out and shoot this im gonna really like the AS..hope you guys enjoy


----------



## Christopher67

navyman20 said:


> hopefully these pictures were loaded on here right..but heres my 2010 pse omen that i just put an anchor sight on earlier this afternoon. havent shot it yet...and really dont even have the pins set up yet either(just put a 4 pin head on my ascent and havent been able to shoot it yet, and added a LD, and decided to shoot fobs again(yes my wraps are realtree AP pink lol)...but i think once i get the chance to go out and shoot this im gonna really like the AS..hope you guys enjoy
> 
> View attachment 1162407
> View attachment 1162408





*Very nice !*


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Christopher67

*Anyone else have any more anchor sight mounting pictures?*


----------



## bowhntng4evr

I have my anchor sight mounted just above and behind my sight. But, I still use a 1/4" peep. I use my AS as a reference to make sure I am not torqueing my bow before the shot. I find it makes me a better archer.


----------



## fleetmarine

helix33 said:


> Guys, I just wanted to post my experience with a fantastic product. I am in no way affiliated with the makers of the anchor sight. I'm just a really satisfied customer that is very impressed with the product and the owner of the company for that matter. I purchased an anchor sight a week ago and installed it on a new 82 Airborne. The sight works as advertised and was quite easy to install due to the micro adjustments on it. I actually set mine totally up in my house by just drawing the bow. I placed the bow in a vice and leveled it to make sure the center line inside the tube of the sight was parallel with my bow string vertically and that was it. I had just gotten a new HHA OL 5500 sight at the same time and it took me all of 10 minutes and 10 or 15 shots to have the whole setup shooting a 3" pattern at 20yds! This is without any practice using the anchor sight at all. It feels very natural and I really didn't change my anchor point I just actually refined it, I don't have to cock my head over the string to see through the peep anymore. One thing that I noticed right off of the bat is if you place the anchor sight lens very close to your normal sight you will instantly pick up the anchor sight marks and the sight pin at the same time. In turn I'm confident that I will be able to shoot much quicker with more accuracy if the situation calls for it. I couldn't be happier with my decision to lose my peep. I actually ordered a second anchor sight yesterday. I had tried the competitor’s sight 2 years ago on a tribute and I sent it back because I could never get it totally dialed in. I was skeptical and almost didn't order the anchor sight because of this experience with the no peep. The anchor sight tuned very easy for me and I'm very glad I tried it. If you’re on the fence about trying this product you have nothing to lose except your peep and the shipping cost back to the manufacturer to try it. I don't think you could ask for a better deal than that from a company. Give it a try and I believe you will be glad you did. I sure am!


Been using a Timberline "No Peep" for years. The Anchor Sight is a newer and looks to be improved version. I heartily endorse helix33's advice. You should give this a look. Timberline's No Peep doesn't appear to be readily available in retail outlets.


----------



## fleetmarine

Anchor Sight You Tube link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbFmpl7E8ZE


----------



## Christopher67

fleetmarine said:


> Anchor Sight You Tube link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbFmpl7E8ZE



Thank you! :thumbs_up


----------



## Hangac1093

I am really thinking about this anchor site but I have a few things I am still not sure about. If I have the AS black dot in the red circle at 20 yd and then use my 30yd pin does the black dot move out of the circle? When I shoot 23-27 yd I use the gap between my 20 and 30 pin. So how do you check yourself with those distances? Or am I thinking about this all the wrong way and it doesn't matter what pin you use, as long as you have a good anchor the dot should be in the middle of the red circle? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Komi

All the AS is for is to keep your anchor the same it doesn't have anything to do with your sights... Your pins should be same after you get set up, You will have to move sights in setting up as the mount plate goes under stite plate but that is all it should change your sites...



Hangac1093 said:


> I am really thinking about this anchor site but I have a few things I am still not sure about. If I have the AS black dot in the red circle at 20 yd and then use my 30yd pin does the black dot move out of the circle? When I shoot 23-27 yd I use the gap between my 20 and 30 pin. So how do you check yourself with those distances? Or am I thinking about this all the wrong way and it doesn't matter what pin you use, as long as you have a good anchor the dot should be in the middle of the red circle? Thanks for any info.


----------



## ArchersParadox

*....still going.....

..btw...looking forward to slaying some Ohio Whitetails with my new bow + Anchor Sight!!!*


----------



## ryancmacy

Do any of you with an anchor sight shoot with both eyes open? The last time i was shooting my bow i decided to try shooting with 2 eyes open with a peep and really liked it. id like to switch to an anchor sight and still be able to shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## Blackbear74

helix33 said:


> $69.99 and it will be the best money you have ever spent on archery equipment.


For and extra $40 bucks, I went with the aluminum model. I've shot lot this year with it and love it. My buck I took this year was late in the evening and I had no problem seeing the dot in the circle. After drawing back enough times and checking the anchor sight, there's alot of the times that I don't even have to check it. The key to it is that you are drawing to the same reference (anchor) point everytime with no torque on the grip. I've played with it a lot and have tried every place. The key is finding a place where it will take little eye movement to glance at the anchor sight and then back to the pin.

View attachment 1187775
View attachment 1187776


----------



## Skindawg

If I 'm shooting without a peep already, could I just mount it to ensure alignment and not mess with my sights ????? I shoot well from the ground but angles are the problem !


----------



## DonsHarley

Skindawg said:


> If I 'm shooting without a peep already, could I just mount it to ensure alignment and not mess with my sights ????? I shoot well from the ground but angles are the problem !


 You should be able to with no problem it's only function is to give you a consistent anchor point and that it does well.


----------



## Skindawg

Thank you Sir, I will order tonight !!!!


----------



## NS_Swamp_Buck

I agree, plenty bright in the wide open.
But, put it in a pop-up ground blind and you will be disappointed. The product dims to the point you can't see anything after you have been in the blind for awhile. 
I tried charging the glow disc but that is just a pain. You need to do it way to often which in turn leads to more movement. 
I ended up mounting a rheostat light that faces onto the glow disc. 
My metal working leaves a bit to be desired LOL but it works very slick! 
Problem solved as they say. This set-up is deadly in a dark ground blind!


----------



## Hangac1093

Where do you guys find you anchor using the sight with no peep?


----------



## DonsHarley

Hangac1093 said:


> Where do you guys find you anchor using the sight with no peep?


You use the same exact anchor point that you used useing a peep and adjust the anchor to it. It's really very simple once you read the instructions and if you have any problems you can always call Lynn for help.


----------



## Christopher67

Hangac1093 said:


> Where do you guys find you anchor using the sight with no peep?



The same place i did with a peep.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Anchor Sight

ryancmacy said:


> Do any of you with an anchor sight shoot with both eyes open? The last time i was shooting my bow i decided to try shooting with 2 eyes open with a peep and really liked it. id like to switch to an anchor sight and still be able to shoot with both eyes open.


It should be easier to shoot with both eyes open using the Anchor sight because when you look through the light restricting peep your opposite eye has a tendency to take over. If you have a weak dominant eye this problem can be more pronounced but checking it by squinting or closing with a quick blink of either eye will tell you in an instant. I think most who use the Anchor Sight shoot with both eyes open but most don't use a peep sight. If you want to use a peep because you are comfortable with that anchor point then the Anchor Sight allows you to use a large peep or String Splitter and
and that can solve the light restriction issues without reducing accuracy.


----------



## Christopher67

tttlll77 said:


> It should be easier to shoot with both eyes open using the Anchor sight because when you look through the light restricting peep your opposite eye has a tendency to take over. If you have a weak dominant eye this problem can be more pronounced but checking it by squinting or closing with a quick blink of either eye will tell you in an instant. I think most who use the Anchor Sight shoot with both eyes open but most don't use a peep sight. If you want to use a peep because you are comfortable with that anchor point then the Anchor Sight allows you to use a large peep or String Splitter and
> and that can solve the light restriction issues without reducing accuracy.



*Both eyes open for sure.* :thumbs_up


----------



## Stinky Coyote

trucker3573 said:


> Looks very interesting but my peep is only 10 bucks.........


as long as your happy thats what counts, never know if you don't try lol, stick with what works is a good strategy also, those who've done both though find the anchor sight faster, and speed to shot at the very last of legal light is the same as middle day....have fun yer peep and hope you don't have any hand torque issues....not that you can get that info from a peep so you'd never know anyhow, its win win for hunting, thats all i do or care about though

i posted back on page 47 some comments and pics, i don't come by the forum that often so neat to see the thread still going, i'm almost through 2011 season now and kills at 64 yrds, 47 yrds...the 64 was last couple minutes of light, i use a stab for shooting sessions b-stinger, but not for hunting or quick one two arrow checks on buck target out to 60 etc. during season and shoot that mr7 lights out so free yourselves from peeps and stabs for hunting, you can hold steady for hunting one shots...stabs are nice for shooting sessions, so thats kills at 65, 64, 53, and 47 over two seasons now, and still have one more tag yet, the anchorsight is the shizz for hunting bow, period


----------



## Christopher67

Stinky Coyote said:


> as long as your happy thats what counts, never know if you don't try lol, stick with what works is a good strategy also, those who've done both though find the anchor sight faster, and speed to shot at the very last of legal light is the same as middle day....have fun yer peep and hope you don't have any hand torque issues....not that you can get that info from a peep so you'd never know anyhow, its win win for hunting, thats all i do or care about though
> 
> i posted back on page 47 some comments and pics, i don't come by the forum that often so neat to see the thread still going, i'm almost through 2011 season now and kills at 64 yrds, 47 yrds...the 64 was last couple minutes of light, i use a stab for shooting sessions b-stinger, but not for hunting or quick one two arrow checks on buck target out to 60 etc. during season and shoot that mr7 lights out so free yourselves from peeps and stabs for hunting, you can hold steady for hunting one shots...stabs are nice for shooting sessions, so thats kills at 65, 64, 53, and 47 over two seasons now, and still have one more tag yet, the anchorsight is the shizz for hunting bow, period



*Awesome & Congrats on your harvest!* :thumbs_up


----------



## Hangac1093

I have not purchased the anchor sight yet, I have been real nervious about totally changing from my peep and three anchors I have learned to use. But today I took the advice from the setup on the website. I shot at 10 yd. with my thumb anchored to the curve of my jaw bone(right now that feels most natural). I straightened my head and looked above my peep and slightly left of the string. I put my front pin on the center and let it fly. I hit high and left about 4 inches. So I let another fly with same tecneque and it stacked on top of the other arrow. (high and left). I let a third arrow fly and it hit the same group. By moving my eye left and up, the group makes sense.

I moved out to 20 yd. and had the same results. I still had to shoot with one eye closed, but I could not believe how bright and open the field of view is with out the peep. I shot a few more with the peep and shot good, but it did not feel as free and natural as the other position with out the peep and kisser. Right after Christmas I am going to order the AS. I have a really good feeling about it.


----------



## Ultra Limited

ArchersParadox said:


> ..video as promised!
> 
> I just experimented a little while the video was taking 45 minutes to upload to Youtube.....I ended up sighting down the left side of the string like most "normal" right-handed AS users!!!!
> 
> I have maybe 50 arrows shot now....weird at first...now I am getting the hang of it....currently at 40 yards right now...
> 
> ..switch to 480p for higher resolution...


Great Video! Thanks for your efforts....


----------



## Unk Bond

trucker3573 said:


> Looks very interesting but my peep is only 10 bucks.........



Hello All
Very true. [ peep is only 10 bucks.........[/QUOTE]



But I do haft to ask. Can your peep set your bow grip hand, from bow hand tork and pressure.[ Later


----------



## OverMyHead

When you set up your Anchor Sight you should not change your Anchor point whatsoever. You adjust the Anchor Sight so that it shows "centered" when you are anchored correctly. Close your eyes, draw the bow and reach your anchor. Open your eyes. If you have reached your consistent anchor point and you adjusted the Anchor Sight correctly, the Anchor Sight will show it.

You set up the Anchor sight without even firing the bow. If you do it right, no changes to the bow sight or anchor sight are necessary when you actually start shooting.

I have 'em on both of my bows and like them. However, I am moving to a string splitter "peep" so I can look through the string. Moving my head to the side of the string to look around it defeats some of the advantages of the Anchor Sight for me.

Joe


----------



## Christopher67

Unk Bond said:


> But I do haft to ask. Can your peep set your bow grip hand, from bow hand tork and pressure. Later



*Very good point.* :thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond

Christopher67 said:


> *Very good point.* :thumbs_up



===================

Hello All
Thanks
Little add on here,after reading a post.

Setting up a Anchor Sight.
The first thing one should do. is put his bow in a bow bench bow vice. 
2nd level the bow to be Horizontal and Vertically level , using the bow string. 
Now loosen the little allen bolt screw , and turn the clear tube on the front of the Anchor Sight. To where the vertical line of the Anchor Sight is now vertically level with the bow string.Now the horizontal line of the Anchor Sight will now be your bow horizontal level.

Follow now, what Joe described in his post. [ Later


----------



## Christopher67

Unk Bond said:


> ===================
> 
> Hello All
> Thanks
> Little add on here,after reading a post.
> 
> Setting up a Anchor Sight.
> The first thing one should do. is put his bow in a bow bench bow vice.
> 2nd level the bow to be Horizontal and Vertically level , using the bow string.
> Now loosen the little allen bolt screw , and turn the clear tube on the front of the Anchor Sight. To where the vertical line of the Anchor Sight is now vertically level with the bow string.Now the horizontal line of the Anchor Sight will now be your bow horizontal level.
> 
> Follow now, what Joe described in his post. [ Later



*Great advice, works like a charm.* :thumbs_up


----------



## ArchersParadox

...pictures of my Alphaburner + Anchor Sight + Spot-Hogg Tommy Hogg...


here you go Chris!


...you will LOVE the Vector Turbo's draw cycle!!


----------



## Christopher67

ArchersParadox said:


> ...pictures of my Alphaburner + Anchor Sight + Spot-Hogg Tommy Hogg...
> 
> 
> here you go Chris!
> 
> 
> ...you will LOVE the Vector Turbo's draw cycle!!




*Awesome, thanks for the pictures I appreciate it.* :thumbs_up


----------



## buckjunkey

Well, after reading every single post in this thread, I decided to give the anchor sight a chance. 
First impressions, pretty fast shipping, very clean looking (I got the aluminun AS). To me the hardest part was deciding where to mount it. Alot of people complained that the AS was hard to set up, I do not see it. (No harder than sighting in pins) Right know I mounted it on my New Breed Genetix, but as soon as my Hoyt gets back, that baby is going on it! I have not had a chance to shoot long range yet but I do not for see any problems. It took about 10 minutes total to set this thing up! The only question I have is, Why did I wait so long to get this thing! I love it!
I would suggest that anyone having problems, or has had problems, don't be affraid to contact your AT brothers, (the one's that know what there talking about anyway) they will (I will) glady help.

I would like to thank all my AT brothers that helped me see the light as I had been reading this thread.
A special thanks to Doug E. for taking the time to explain in more detail setting the AS up.
I am still bowhunting so,(I only bow hunt) I can't wait to give the AS a try. 
Will be posting up in a tree soon. Hopefully pictures soon.

Merry Christmas AT,
Jimmy


----------



## Christopher67

buckjunkey said:


> Will be posting up in a tree soon. Hopefully pictures soon.
> 
> Merry Christmas AT,
> Jimmy




*Looking forward to seeing your pictures Jimmy! Merry Christmas!* :thumbs_up


----------



## Hangac1093

buckjunkey said:


> The only question I have is, Why did I wait so long to get this thing! I love it!


I too have read every post in this thread. I am ready to jump on board. I put it on my x-mas list, if my wife didn't get it, I will surely be buying one after Christmas.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Christopher67

*ttt*


----------



## zasy99

I just ordered the Aluminum AS.
I am brand new to archery and so I am not yet biased towards using a peep or not although I have tried peeps out in stores and having to squint through that tiny hole and then worrying about whether a 3/16 is large enough for me to see later in the evening or go with a 1/4" peep and/or change them out led me to look for an alternative and here I am.
That and I see people often have to mess around and twist the peep in the string as it turns around often and doesn't align when you draw, all wasting precious seconds.

Now I just have to decide on which sight, I am already sold on the Spot Hogg Hunter, just need to decide on 5 or 7 pin, regular or large size guard and then of course the pin size, ah, decisions decisions decisions.
I am currently thinking about a setup such as:
2" regular size pin guard and then all green pins from top to bottom .029, .019, .019, .010, .010.
Does the .029 block too much of the target at 20 yards?


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Welcome new guy to archery and Anchor Sight*

I would go with the five pin to reduce pin clutter but it depends on what type of shooting you intend to do. The reason there are different colored pins is because you need a different color for knowing what range pin to use. I use only one pin and range out to forty yards using the Anchor sight but I chose the green color for my one pin because for me it stands out better than the others especially in low light conditions.

The .029 pin is a good all-around pin size for hunting or 3D shooting. I wouldn't go smaller but again it depends on what type shooting you want to do.


----------



## Christopher67

zasy99 said:


> I just ordered the Aluminum AS.
> I am brand new to archery and so I am not yet biased towards using a peep or not although I have tried peeps out in stores and having to squint through that tiny hole and then worrying about whether a 3/16 is large enough for me to see later in the evening or go with a 1/4" peep and/or change them out led me to look for an alternative and here I am.
> That and I see people often have to mess around and twist the peep in the string as it turns around often and doesn't align when you draw, all wasting precious seconds.
> 
> Now I just have to decide on which sight, I am already sold on the Spot Hogg Hunter, just need to decide on 5 or 7 pin, regular or large size guard and then of course the pin size, ah, decisions decisions decisions.
> I am currently thinking about a setup such as:
> 2" regular size pin guard and then all green pins from top to bottom .029, .019, .019, .010, .010.
> Does the .029 block too much of the target at 20 yards?



*When i had my Spot-Hogg Hunter i had the 5 pin .019, .019, .019, .010, .010, my 1st 3 pins were 20,30,40 & my .010 pins were 50 & 60, then i decided i didn't like all the pins & bought a Spot-Hogg Tommy Hogg single pin. Anchor Sight works very well.* :thumb:


----------



## Ultra Limited

zasy99 said:


> I just ordered the Aluminum AS.
> I am brand new to archery and so I am not yet biased towards using a peep or not although I have tried peeps out in stores and having to squint through that tiny hole and then worrying about whether a 3/16 is large enough for me to see later in the evening or go with a 1/4" peep and/or change them out led me to look for an alternative and here I am.
> That and I see people often have to mess around and twist the peep in the string as it turns around often and doesn't align when you draw, all wasting precious seconds.
> 
> Now I just have to decide on which sight, I am already sold on the Spot Hogg Hunter, just need to decide on 5 or 7 pin, regular or large size guard and then of course the pin size, ah, decisions decisions decisions.
> I am currently thinking about a setup such as:
> 2" regular size pin guard and then all green pins from top to bottom .029, .019, .019, .010, .010.
> Does the .029 block too much of the target at 20 yards?


Getting ready to sell Spot Hogg Hogg-it, very good condition. Pm me for info if interested. Thanks.


----------



## zasy99

Thanks all for the feedback.
Anchor Sight arrived today, looks good thanks Lynn!
I ended up ordering the Spot Hogg Hunter in .029, .019, .019, .010, .010 all green.
I also ordered a bunch of extra pins and different colors so if I don't like the above I can mix and match sizes and colors e.g. all .019 green with a yellow in the 3rd slot or all .010 etc.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Christopher67

*Join if you use the Anchor Sight & post up pictures of your setup. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=298* :thumb:


----------



## farmer rick

trucker3573 said:


> Looks very interesting but my peep is only 10 bucks.........


For lots of guys that have to go to shop to get peep put on much more than that when you figure in gas, pressing bow and serving it in. Then when peep won't stay aligned they want to sell you new custom strings. Anchor Sight is much cheaper and trouble free in the long run.

After over a year using Anchor Sight I love mine. I'll try and post pic. soon.


----------



## Unk Bond

farmer rick said:


> For lots of guys that have to go to shop to get peep put on much more than that when you figure in gas, pressing bow and serving it in. Then when peep won't stay aligned they want to sell you new custom strings. Anchor Sight is much cheaper and trouble free in the long run.
> 
> After over a year using Anchor Sight I love mine. I'll try and post pic. soon.



==============================================================

Hello All
I quiet agree.And here is a little more advantages

In my case with my right eye problem. If it hadn't been for the Anchor Sight coming out on the market. I would have had to hang my bow up . About 4 + years ago. Oh yes I tried the No Peep.

I feel, if you set the AS up to your natural relax anchor. And aline the Anchor Sight . Make the type of shot ones suppose to make. The AS Will be there for you. In less time, than one lining ones peep with the out side of ones scope housing to find ones center of aim.

2nd A peep can't set ones bow hand positioning, on his riser bow grip. For less bow hand tork and bow hand pressure. 

But this can't all come about. With out first putting your bow in a bow vice for your final adjustment. Meaning., one hast to set ones AS vertical cross hair line. To be vertically plumb with ones bow string.

Now that i think of it. A peep can't level ones scope to aim. It can just find center alignment. [ Later


----------



## Christopher67

farmer rick said:


> For lots of guys that have to go to shop to get peep put on much more than that when you figure in gas, pressing bow and serving it in. Then when peep won't stay aligned they want to sell you new custom strings. Anchor Sight is much cheaper and trouble free in the long run.
> 
> After over a year using Anchor Sight I love mine. I'll try and post pic. soon.




*Awesome & looking forward to seeing your anchor sight setup.* :thumb:


----------



## deadeyedave2008

These look great


----------



## farmer rick

Mission Venture
View attachment 1307926
I've used Anchor Sight for over a year now. I'm surprised ever bow hunter isn't using one. So many 
advantages to using one.


----------



## redtail

I just ordered one! Can't wait to try it out. I used a No-peep years ago, but the lack of micro adjustment kept me from getting it right on. I hate the peep site. I even tried the putting the older style peeps with the tubing so I was sure the peep was drawn square at full draw. Still seemed like I couldn't see a thing through the peep and the frame from my glasses seem to block out some of the target too. I'm hoping this AS will eliminate a lot of these problems!

Bruce


----------



## Christopher67

farmer rick said:


> Mission Venture
> View attachment 1307926
> I've used Anchor Sight for over a year now. I'm surprised ever bow hunter isn't using one. So many
> advantages to using one.



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## Anchor Sight

*Nice set-up*

Like the way you have the Anchor Sight mounted although low forward mounts can make access to the Micro screw difficult. Did you have any problem with that?


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## Christopher67

*Anyone else have any more pictures of the anchor sight mounted to their bows?*


----------



## Christopher67

Christopher67 said:


> *Anyone else have any more pictures of the anchor sight mounted to their bows?*




*Anyone?* :noidea:


----------



## Christopher67

*ttt*


----------



## Christopher67

*ttt pics?*


----------



## buckslayr

here is mine on 2012 Shift


----------



## Christopher67

buckslayr said:


> here is mine on 2012 Shift



*Very nice thanks for posting the pictures, nice mounts you have there also.* :thumbs_up


----------



## Christopher67

*ttt*


----------



## Ghost23

I'm trying one on my Alien X this year. Just installed it a week ago. Haven't got a chance to really do any shooting with it yet.


----------



## Christopher67

Ghost23 said:


> I'm trying one on my Alien X this year. Just installed it a week ago. Haven't got a chance to really do any shooting with it yet.




Awesome, post up some pictures. :thumb:


----------



## Don Schultz

donphelps said:


> Do you line up the red dot,a sight pin and the target when you aim?


The Anchor sight gives you a rock solid anchor position that remains constant. You then place the appropriate pin on the target. No string peep is required. 

I've been shooting the Timberline No Peep since the mid-90s, and now own an Anchor Sight. It does all the Timberline did and more. For bow hunting, they can't be beat.


----------



## todd2002

Just purchased a anchor sight this evening. Hope i can get it to fit my new mr7. Im using a limb driver rest and hha ds 5519 sight. Looking forward to going without a peep. I have astigmatism in my right eye and im left eye dominate.


----------



## huntinhard24/7

I got my anchor sight about 3 weeks ago and have had an opportunity to play around with it a bit and I am never going to buy another peep ever again. I am shooting 3 arrow groups at 20 yards that you could cover up with a quarter. Can't ask for anything better than that. Shooting at low light is where it really shines. I could still see fine this evening when my buddies were packing up their bows because they couldn't see the target.


----------



## [email protected]

Just bought one now the camo alum. Hope I like


----------



## redyak3

Just back from my first spot and stalk hunt and learned a lot. No time to and align the peep. Range (w/finder if possible), draw, focus on the spot and release in about 2 seconds. Sounds like just the tool I need.


----------



## todd2002

Love my anchor sight. Arrow touching groups at 25 yards. Peepless from now on. Give it a try you wont be disappointed.


----------



## jikjak

im only at page 14 of this long thread and im still reading away. from what ive read so far, id like to give the anchor sight a try.
before i order id like to ask if any of you have tried using the anchor sight with a trijicon accupin. 
if so, were you able to mount it and use it effectively?


----------



## jikjak

does anyone happen to know if it works with the the trijicon?


----------



## Christopher67

todd2002 said:


> Love my anchor sight. Arrow touching groups at 25 yards. Peepless from now on. Give it a try you wont be disappointed.


Do you have any pictures ?:thumbs_up


----------



## Don Schultz

" if it works with the the trijicon? "

Looking at that sight via their web site, I would conclude you can use an Anchor Sight with an AccuPin. You will likely need to mount the AS on the arrow side of the sight window. I've done that with my HHA slider equipped bow, to keep it out of the way of the adjusting gear part of the sight. I got extra long 10:24 screws to secure my HHA to the bow, then used nuts and washers to secure the AS to the arrow side of the sight window. Works just fine.

Possible concerns? Being able to access the adjustments of the AS with the sight installed. Solution? Mount the AS with the screws hard against the end of the mount slots WITHOUT the AccuPin installed. Get the AS dialed in so that you can come to full draw and anchor with the dot/circle centered easily. Then mount the AccuPin (yes, you remove the AS to do this) and remount the AS hard against the screws again. This WILL work. Take your time.


----------



## jikjak

thanks i will give it a try.

does the newer style mount make a big difference versus the older one?


----------



## [email protected]

I just bought one. Been messing with it for 2 days. Idk maybe I'm
Having difficulty tuning it or I am over complicating it? The thing I am not understanding is this? With a peep
It forces you to be at same anchor point everytime? With the anchor sight their is no permanent anchor? It's where your most
Comfortable? But the thing is I think i might change my natural anchor point a tad everytime. Sometimes I shoot to the left 2-3 inches at 20 yards or sometimes to right. And sometimes up and down....I move back to 40 yards to see what would happen, and oh lord it's scary... Hit target and miss target and break a arrow... So what I am asking for is, what is going on? Any advice is appreciated thanks.


----------



## BadgerT

[email protected] said:


> I just bought one. Been messing with it for 2 days. Idk maybe I'm
> Having difficulty tuning it or I am over complicating it? The thing I am not understanding is this? With a peep
> It forces you to be at same anchor point everytime? With the anchor sight their is no permanent anchor? It's where your most
> Comfortable? But the thing is I think i might change my natural anchor point a tad everytime. Sometimes I shoot to the left 2-3 inches at 20 yards or sometimes to right. And sometimes up and down....I move back to 40 yards to see what would happen, and oh lord it's scary... Hit target and miss target and break a arrow... So what I am asking for is, what is going on? Any advice is appreciated thanks.


Shoot at close distance first, just making sure you come to YOUR comfortable anchor point. When you are comfrotable, and shooting well at close distance, THEN set your anchor sight so that the dot is absolutely centered in the circle, then when you pull to your anchor you WILL be in the same position each and every time the dot is in the circle . You will only have to glance at the anchor sight within a couple weeks praticing with it. It WILL ingrain a consistent anchor.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead

Had a no peep... same thing. Great for hunting @30yds..... but it is not a tack driver. For 3D @ 50yds....it sucks. 

It is what it is.....a great tool for late hunting at less then 30 yds. It does work when you cant see your pin do to the peep. 

And if you are hunting this late might I suggest laying down the leafs from cabbage all around the kill zone. They are white and reflect the last of the days sun. You can see the deers profile on the leaves....vs the dark ground.


----------



## [email protected]

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Had a no peep... same thing. Great for hunting @30yds..... but it is not a tack driver. For 3D @ 50yds....it sucks.
> 
> It is what it is.....a great tool for late hunting at less then 30 yds. It does work when you cant see your pin do to the peep.
> 
> And if you are hunting this late might I suggest laying down the leafs from cabbage all around the kill zone. They are white and reflect the last of the days sun. You can see the deers profile on the leaves....vs the dark ground.


You could never figure it out? Or their is no figuring out because their isnt a forced anchor. Natural anchor can always be a little off? With a peep it forces u to be dead on and in line no matter what? I wanna try to make this work but if I can group at 100 yards, screw it I'll put it on my monster and make it a tack driver for 40 yards and closer?


----------



## [email protected]

BadgerT said:


> Shoot at close distance first, just making sure you come to YOUR comfortable anchor point. When you are comfrotable, and shooting well at close distance, THEN set your anchor sight so that the dot is absolutely centered in the circle, then when you pull to your anchor you WILL be in the same position each and every time the dot is in the circle . You will only have to glance at the anchor sight within a couple weeks praticing with it. It WILL ingrain a consistent anchor.


The black dot is in the circle everytime...


----------



## red44

Did you play with the adjustment that makes the dot to circle tolerance tighter? I don't know how you can be changing your anchor and still have the dot in the center of the circle.


----------



## red44

AppleOnMyHead said:


> Had a no peep... same thing. Great for hunting @30yds..... but it is not a tack driver. For 3D @ 50yds....it sucks.
> 
> It is what it is.....a great tool for late hunting at less then 30 yds. It does work when you cant see your pin do to the peep.
> 
> And if you are hunting this late might I suggest laying down the leafs from cabbage all around the kill zone. They are white and reflect the last of the days sun. You can see the deers profile on the leaves....vs the dark ground.


BS, my 50 and 60 yard groups are equal or better with my No-Peep or Anchor Sight as they ever were with a peep. My experience has been great, yours not so much. But to say it is not a tack driver at 50 for 3d is your own experience just like mine is very positive.
Just to be clear, I'm not saying a peep does'nt work, they sure do. I wanted an alternative that did not sacrafice accuracy. The Anchor Sight does that for me.


----------



## red44

[email protected] said:


> You could never figure it out? Or their is no figuring out because their isnt a forced anchor. Natural anchor can always be a little off? With a peep it forces u to be dead on and in line no matter what? I wanna try to make this work but if I can group at 100 yards, screw it I'll put it on my monster and make it a tack driver for 40 yards and closer?


You have been a slave to that peep too long. You should'nt have to "forced" into anchor. That is the point. Take the peep out. You have been depending on it to BE your anchor. If you have the AS mounted, cover it or ignore it for now. Just shoot. Mabey play with the draw lenth if your not comfy, or anchor a little higher or lower. The object is to find that anchor that is most comfortable without any other reference FIRST. Then add in the reference, adjusted to you anchor. I shot last hunting season without a peep or no-peep or anchor sight, just 2 tied nocks to put the tip of my nose between.I had a tough right-under-me shot that I made but I was missing the Anchor Sight at that moment as another reference. I was all kind of contorted and wished I had it on the bow.


----------



## red44

I think I mentioned it somewhere earlier in this post on how I came about to trying peep alternatives but I'll repeat. Back when string material was'nt as stable as todays I got fed up with my peep not ending up square every time, especially exciting during hunting season. I did not want to return to the tube style. My last deer shot with a peep was not pretty because of twist and dwindling daylight (I did get her but not without loss of sleep). I bought a No-Peep and put the time in learning how to use it. Frustrating at first, really frustrating on adjusting it, but over time I started to get better with it. Several bows and seasons later tried an Anchor Sight which is an improved no-peep and alot easier to set up. What I really learned is finding MY anchor/DL first. Then you can apply any reference correctly, be it a peep or Anchor Sight type reference.


----------



## [email protected]

Alright so you all suggest, I shoot for awhile at 20 yards without anything on bow? No peep, no anchor just shoot? If any of you can please pm me step by step on what you suggest I do. I would like to get back to 100+ yards, and be comfortable like I was with peep. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## red44

Hell, don't stop at 20, strech it out a bit once you can stay on the target. I shoot 10 to 50 yards with nothing but a d-loop and a sight to get the feel for anchor. If you want to shoot that far regularly then I would set up the Anchor Site at 40-50 yards. Or at least fine tune it a mid distance of the range you want to shoot. Fita/field guys do that with setting their peep too. The object being, getting the most comfortable anchor for the widest range of your intended shooting, just like with a peep.


----------



## BadgerT

[email protected] said:


> Alright so you all suggest, I shoot for awhile at 20 yards without anything on bow? No peep, no anchor just shoot? If any of you can please pm me step by step on what you suggest I do. I would like to get back to 100+ yards, and be comfortable like I was with peep. Thanks in advance for any help!


The steps are simple....get a consistent, reliable, repeating anchor and confirm it with the dot being in the center of the circle. Put your corresponding pin to the yardage you are shooting on the target and fire away.

You just have to set up the anchor sight to your anchor....not set your anchor to the sight.


----------



## snomopc

I used to use a timberline.I liked it. The AS looks good.


----------



## tomsterms

*Hoyt Alphamax 32 hunting setup*

I thought I would contribute to this thread because it has helped me with my current setup. I love the Anchor Sight and I am not missing the peep at all. I have this installed on a *left handed* Hoyt Alphamax 32 with a truglo range rover slider sight. I am grouping arrows really well at 30 yards and the clearer sight picture from removing the peep has helped tremendously. I hope this helps someone. God bless.


----------



## Ultra Limited

I left the peep in during installation of my A/S. Moving it around unitl the anchor dot was perfectly in the center. Then I removed the peep and made some minor adjustments. No more peep. Couldnt be happier.


----------



## Ultra Limited




----------



## 116Buck

Anybody have an issue with a noise/vibration coming from there Anchor Sight? If I can hear it during the shot and if I tap on my B-Stinger while the bow is at rest it buzzes.


----------



## DonsHarley

116Buck said:


> Anybody have an issue with a noise/vibration coming from there Anchor Sight? If I can hear it during the shot and if I tap on my B-Stinger while the bow is at rest it buzzes.


I had a buzzing from one of mine and the fix was to tighten the button head screw that goes over the fine adjustment screw just a little bit ( I mean turn it just a hair ). If you tighten it to much it will be hard to turn the fine adjustment screw as it's not meant to lock it down just put friction on the adjustment screw.


----------



## DCRanger

I started using the Anchor Site two years ago, primarily because I hated not being able to see through my meta peep in low light conditions. Once I tried it, I immediately thought it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. I've not had a peep on my bow in two years. But to be honest, until reading this thread again, I was considering going back to a peep on my new bow...what was I thinking. The only thing I will add is this and to me it's one of the big advantages of the anchor site and I wasn't realizing it until last winter in the stand. When wearing cold weather gear, I was pushing bow and my natural anchor out away from the body just a tad to ensure the string would not contact my jacket at full draw. The anchor sight made me aware of that form flaw. Had I not had the AS on, I would have missed the deer.


----------



## Tdyer

Do you have to use a single pin sight or can you use regular horrizontal multi pin sights?


----------



## Don Schultz

Tdyer said:


> Do you have to use a single pin sight or can you use regular horrizontal multi pin sights?


The Anchor Sight works fine, in fact best, with multi-pin sights, and will work OK with a slider. Aperture shape doesn't matter, so using an older sight with a big rectangular aperture is also just fine.


----------



## Diamond_Victory

Tdyer said:


> Do you have to use a single pin sight or can you use regular horrizontal multi pin sights?


I use it on a single vertical pin and works great. Love this thing, wish I would have went to it earlier.


----------



## weatherbyman

Yeah but this is sexier than bulky anchor sight... Guys here love bashing the Peep Eliminator ... but fact is it works!

Tell me this is not good looking also > https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...90668567295169

Bottom line it works, works well and that comes from a string peep user and Anchor Sight user..... Actually I use all three as they have specific purposes.

They just work and people hate change so they stick with old school string peep sights.

People have the most stupid ideas of change from a peep sight and come up with a whole crap load of excuses to not even try one of these... of all the "Peep-less" options this is the best!

Corey 

PS 

I can say that because I use Anchor Sight and love it! But love the Peep Eliminator better.


----------



## weatherbyman

[email protected] said:


> Alright so you all suggest, I shoot for awhile at 20 yards without anything on bow? No peep, no anchor just shoot? If any of you can please pm me step by step on what you suggest I do. I would like to get back to 100+ yards, and be comfortable like I was with peep. Thanks in advance for any help!



Tell me this is not good looking also > https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/1...90668567295169


----------



## bass.n

I would think, it would assure that your nose on the string pressure is exact? It should help, since the slightest tilt of the head (up/down) would change your accuracy. I think I need one!


----------



## OverMyHead

Hey I posted somewhere on this thread before. It would have indicated I'm a fan. But I did have some issues and my experience might help someone else.
Looking around the string caused me a lot of grief. Despite the AS, I had a lot of torquing issues because I had to look around the string. My sight was usually adjusted almost all the way to the right (I'm a lefty) because of it.

Then I got a String Splitter. My sight moved back to where it belongs, I look through the string again. Torquing issues seem gone, and I'm shooting much better. I feel the apeture is large enough that I can see the sight, the Anchor Sight, and a deer no problem. I can't remember the model String Splitter I got...not the huge one. 

Joe


----------



## Don Schultz

OverMyHead said:


> ...Looking around the string caused me a lot of grief....Joe


Hard to say for sure what was going on without seeing your setup. My wild guess is a slight anchor point adjustment was needed. Glad you have a set up working for you now.

I tried a StringSplitter a while back. Didn't enjoy the speed loss, and it didn't add anythihng to my shooting, so I pulled it back off.


----------



## jgn8541

This month I bought a Anchor sight after reading all 53 pages of this and a LOT of frustration of many times having deer come in at the last 30 minutes of shooting light and being able to see the deer fine, draw back and look through my peep and not being able too see ANYTHING!!!! Anyway, I mounted it behind the riser of my z7 and high sits perfect so it's right on top of the sight housing of my Spot Hogg, Hogg-it sight. immediately took out my peep sight so I was sure and commited to try this fully and not cheat with a peep..... sighted in at 10 yards with natural anchor point THEN adjusted the achor sight. Group immediately tightened up so adjusted out my 10 yard to make it a 20 yard pin and as I was practicing it was getting dark and as long as I could see the target I could shoot!!!! Groups were about 3" at 20 yards in quite low light... VERY IMPRESSED!!! Wish I would have seen this earlier....... Very happy with the money spent!!!!






ATTACH=CONFIG]1532642[/ATTACH]
Same shot group just one pic has flash on on my iphone and one obviously doesn't


----------



## deer man

another way to create the same thing my buddy shot for years,and he killed every big buck he shot at .Is to mount another small fiber optic pin behind ,the riser,similar to the hind sight. He uses a mount similar to front mount,and has his pin in front and back,very deadly set up .I would have went to this ,if i could still shoot a bow,JIM


----------



## SCFox

I've had the AS on my bows for the past seven years. Will never go back to a peep! What I have noticed over the years is that the AS makes you a more consistent shooter. As mentioned before, it will show you flaws in your form. Regardless of where you are shooting from, you know that your form is the same. Great product!

SCFox


----------



## buktruk

Single best add on I ever put on my bow. Love it.


----------



## Stinky Coyote

i just set up my next bow, specialist, got the spot hogg and decided to have my machinest make a bracket to mount it to the arm to simplify going from bow to bow etc. one simple alum. bracket, two holes drilled/tapped into the bar of the spot hogg...simple, sleek, did i mention the anchorsight is the bomb?


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Very nice mount on the front.

I mouted mine on the rear of the sight bar.
Later put a piece of teflon between the sight bar and the AS mounting bracket. This cut down spreading of the windage ajustment. Theres a picture on this tread site. [ Later


----------



## Stinky Coyote

my machinest picked a perfect size thickness of alumimun of what was just laying around shop, i could see needing a thinner one if say doing this to the hunter model as the hogg it has that thick base that puts the inside of the arm of the bar further away away from the riser so it worked out, there is literally no tension in or out on mine adjusted...the aluminum is relaxed... 

i'm trying to get spot hogg and archery innovations together as this would be simple for either company and could be the ultimate set up, they would want a standard thickness bracket for any sights that mount flush to the riser and then the thicker one for mounting to any with the thick base like these bar types such as the hogg it since that bar is not flush to the riser

i hope they get together, was a very simple job for my machinest, very little materials, you wouldn't even notice the holes inside the arm on the sights and thats all spot hogg would have to do, drill and tap two holes, likely enough meat on the 'hunter' model too and what a seller that would be! cross your finger they start talking guys 




Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Very nice mount on the front.
> 
> I mouted mine on the rear of the sight bar.
> Later put a piece of teflon between the sight bar and the AS mounting bracket. This cut down spreading of the windage ajustment. Theres a picture on this tread site. [ Later


----------



## pkowilich

i know this is an old thread, but I have to chime in. I have been using an anchor sight for 2 years and love it. it has almost completely eliminated my hand torque. if you have issues at all and are not stacking all arrows in the same spot, i'd recommend getting one of these.


----------



## Unk Bond

pkowilich said:


> i know this is an old thread, but I have to chime in. I have been using an anchor sight for 2 years and love it. it has almost completely eliminated my hand torque. if you have issues at all and are not stacking all arrows in the same spot, i'd recommend getting one of these.


=============

Hello All

X2 [ Later


----------



## zmanastronomy

I've use an almost identicle product called a "No Peep" for years. You can really get rid of your peep and use it for optical alignment.
It does work and will show any flaws in your technic.


----------



## Neophyte2

pkowilich said:


> i know this is an old thread, but I have to chime in. I have been using an anchor sight for 2 years and love it. it has almost completely eliminated my hand torque. if you have issues at all and are not stacking all arrows in the same spot, i'd recommend getting one of these.



I bought one, should be installed in a week or so. Looking forward to see if I can make this work for me. I'll post back with my results in a few weeks...


----------



## Stinky Coyote

whats it gonna take to get this thread to page 54? bump for awesome product


----------



## Unk Bond

Neophyte2 said:


> I bought one, should be installed in a week or so. Looking forward to see if I can make this work for me. I'll post back with my results in a few weeks...


===================

Hello All
Good to here.
For some one just starting out.
I couldn't stress this more. Put your bow in a bow vise jig. Get the bow verticaly level.
Line that bow sting now, with your Anchor Sight. Then you won't be looking around the string like the other poster, was haveing some problems doing.

Guys I use 2 little rubber speed buttons.Why 2, one may ask. I use one in the corner of my mouth. And the other one, for my nose . Try to hold it to gether here guys and don't spill your coffee .

Think about it. As I slide my nose down the bow string. The bottom of my nose touches the little rubber speed button. Now my head is at the same angle each and ever time. And right there is my dot in the center of my anchor sight. [ Later


----------



## pkowilich

Neophyte2 said:


> I bought one, should be installed in a week or so. Looking forward to see if I can make this work for me. I'll post back with my results in a few weeks...



you will be very happy with this product. fantastic idea and helps so much. cant say enough good things.


----------



## ctownshooter

ttt


----------



## BoHunter0210

Marked


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## ElkFetish

I was shooting at 9:15 last night. Could hardly see the white bale target. But my pins and the anchor site were giving me a perfect sight picture! Gotta love the anchor site!

Scot


----------



## jgn8541

This thing is great!!! Had it for a year n love it!!!!
Never gonna use a peep again!!!


----------



## WildmanWilson

I shot the old Timberline No Peep and it worked the same way. They do work great. I went to a Perrys No Peep this year and I believe I'm liking it even more. I think its even more accurate and very easy to use. I would endorse either product.


----------



## Unk Bond

WildmanWilson said:


> I shot the old Timberline No Peep and it worked the same way. They do work great. I went to a Perrys No Peep this year and I believe I'm liking it even more. I think its even more accurate and very easy to use. I would endorse either product.


====================

Hello All
Quote = Perrys No Peep ,I think its even more accurate

? Dose it tell you if your bow riser is vertically level.With out a front sight level vial.
? Dose it tell you how much hand pressure tork you are applying to your bow grip. AS dose. [ Later


----------



## WildmanWilson

Unk Bond said:


> ====================
> 
> Hello All
> Quote = Perrys No Peep ,I think its even more accurate
> 
> ? Dose it tell you if your bow riser is vertically level.With out a front sight level vial.
> ? Dose it tell you how much hand pressure tork you are applying to your bow grip. AS dose. [ Later


Well yes...it does.

The two dot system makes its very precise. If its left/right or up/down it will show. My hand can move very little and will separate the two dots. Its shines at showing torque. I'm not saying its the only way to go but its a great way to go. Just like some other systems. Its not rocket science. I want to be able to shoot a bow and be accurate/confident while setting in the deer stand. I also want to see those last 5 or 10 minutes of fading light. This works for me.


----------



## ElkFetish

Perry's no peeps only work on fixed pin sights right?

Scot


----------



## WildmanWilson

ElkFetish said:


> Perry's no peeps only work on fixed pin sights right?
> 
> Scot


Thats right.


----------



## ElkFetish

Well, that wouldn't work for me then. The anchor site and my Black Gold ascent are a perfect match!

Scot


----------



## kawboy613

ok, so the question i have as a newb to bow shooting... when using the anchor sight with a multi pin sight do you "zero" it to your anchor point while looking at the 20 yd pin?

1. so it only circles the black dot when shooting at 20 yrd and shows high at other yardage pins? (30, 35, 40, etc.)
2. regardless of yardage pin your using, it still cirlces the black dot?

I don't exactly get how this works, and I am really wanting to shoot the best i can, so i'm thinking of buying. I've been searching for 2 days and can't seem to find the answer to my question, and dont feel like reading through all 54 pages here.... sorry.


----------



## Jax Bowhunter

# 2 Is the correct answer. Love mine! using it for 5 years.


----------



## farmer rick

View attachment 1787421
Picked up a Hoyt Charger. 1st thing on it is an Anchor Sight. For me it was way better than a peep. Made me much more accurate and I can see things around the target better.
Our family has a yearly Easter bow shoot. Old man with the Anchor Sight wins it three years in a row. So much fun to still be able to compete with the younger guys with the good eyes and top end bows.


----------



## ElkFetish

kawboy613 said:


> ok, so the question i have as a newb to bow shooting... when using the anchor sight with a multi pin sight do you "zero" it to your anchor point while looking at the 20 yd pin?
> 
> 1. so it only circles the black dot when shooting at 20 yrd and shows high at other yardage pins? (30, 35, 40, etc.)
> 2. regardless of yardage pin your using, it still cirlces the black dot?
> 
> I don't exactly get how this works, and I am really wanting to shoot the best i can, so i'm thinking of buying. I've been searching for 2 days and can't seem to find the answer to my question, and dont feel like reading through all 54 pages here.... sorry.


Yes, number 2 is correct. Since it is fixed to your riser it is kept centered regardless of the pin you are using. It even works for a slider sight system. I am running the BG ascent this year and it works very well with it as well. HTH.

Scot E.


----------



## DeadEyeB

is this sold anywhere besides online? Like can I pick it up at a cabelas?


----------



## TexasBowman11

I am right handed and left eye dominant and currently shoot through a peep with one eye open. Will the anchor sight help me shoot with both eyes open without changing point of impact? Has anyone with occular dominance issues tried this out?


----------



## Dwarfking

Actually you can shoot aiming with your left eye and drawing with your right arm when using AS setup. i have my both bows setup this way and it works. You just have to get some type of sight extension that will allow you to move your bowsight further to the left. I use HHA bowquiver spacers + a bowsight extension so my bowsight body is mounted "inside" the bow riser. It works with HHA slider sight and my TR Micro Alpha sight.
BOW ANCHOR SIGHT IS A GREAT PRODUCT!!!

Janez


----------



## blacktail 2

Right hand,left eye dom also/ I still shoot with only right eye,still see double with both open.But with the anchor sight it will be 100 % better with field of view and no peep sight.This is a great product!


----------



## DeadEyeB

Does a no peep solution like anchor sight help or hurt with target panic in any way?


----------



## ElkFetish

DeadEyeB said:


> Does a no peep solution like anchor sight help or hurt with target panic in any way?


I would say yes, to some extent. There are many issues that cause target panic, or at least TP comes about from many different issues. I shot for 20+ years and didn't understand TP. Just never had any issue. Then I had a loop break while drawing. Scared the crap out of me, slammed the string into my arm, and shot the arrow though my fence and into my subdivision neighbor's back yard. Have had some issue with it ever since and had to get real serious about TP a few years ago. Got it under control but have to stay diligent. It just pops up out of nowhere once in a while. I say all of that to say for me being able to see with both eyes open with no interference between my eyes and the target helped me quite a bit. I still have to work through the issues of settling my pins and a surprise letoff but the AS does help. Plus I am more accurate which helps too!


----------



## J.man

Wow 65 pages this is an insane post. New to the forum looking to get some good answers out of you guys and girls. After reading the first few pages I relized there was no way to read it all so I thought I would just ask my questions here. First of all is there any other place to buy one of these other than the website? Secondly does this product work on HHA optimizer OL and can this product be used with magnification lenses? Thanks I am sure these questions have come up but 65pgs...

Jon


----------



## Unk Bond

J.man said:


> Wow 65 pages this is an insane post. New to the forum looking to get some good answers out of you guys and girls. After reading the first few pages I relized there was no way to read it all so I thought I would just ask my questions here. First of all is there any other place to buy one of these other than the website? Secondly does this product work on HHA optimizer OL and can this product be used with magnification lenses? Thanks I am sure these questions have come up but 65pgs...
> 
> Jon


Hello Jon
Just call Lynn and order mine.
Pm me for the Ph number.

2nd a Anchor sight has nothing to do with your Len's or sight.

If set up correctly with ones relaxed anchor. It locates that relax anchor each and every time. Along with correct bow hand tork pressure.

When you have more time you might revisit those 65 pages.There I and others describe how to mount the AS different ways . And how to set it up. 
When you get your AS it will have instruction to. I have 3 black ones that have served me well.Just as strong as the newer model.[ Later


----------



## creed dave

Jax Bowhunter said:


> # 2 Is the correct answer. Love mine! using it for 5 years.


Which means it will work with a HHA sight. It does not mount to the moving portion of sight


----------



## J.man

Ok thanks. My next question is regarding moving my anchor. Lets say I set my anchor point up and began shooting and was doing well, but then I bough a new realease and my anchor point changed but I had a match the next day and did not have time to adjust it (not saying I would ever do that). Even if my new anchor point has changed would I still be able to move my head to align the AS. I know this is what we are tying to eliminate but I am just wondering. Thanks

Jon


----------



## G-unit

J.man said:


> Ok thanks. My next question is regarding moving my anchor. Lets say I set my anchor point up and began shooting and was doing well, but then I bough a new realease and my anchor point changed but I had a match the next day and did not have time to adjust it (not saying I would ever do that). Even if my new anchor point has changed would I still be able to move my head to align the AS. I know this is what we are tying to eliminate but I am just wondering. Thanks
> 
> Jon


Yes, as long as the dot is centered it should hit right where youre aiming
G


----------



## Anchor Sight

J.man said:


> Ok thanks. My next question is regarding moving my anchor. Lets say I set my anchor point up and began shooting and was doing well, but then I bough a new realease and my anchor point changed but I had a match the next day and did not have time to adjust it (not saying I would ever do that). Even if my new anchor point has changed would I still be able to move my head to align the AS. I know this is what we are tying to eliminate but I am just wondering. Thanks
> 
> Jon


You can always move your head to line up the Anchor Sight but your shot will not be on target because if you move your eye to a different position you will have to move your front pin to compensate. e.g. if you move your eye to the left, your pin will now be to the right of target so if you move the pin onto the target you will hit left of target. Don't make it complicated. If you use a different release and your arrows are off target your anchor point hasn't changed but the release has...so now you simply sight your front pin back on target.

Regarding a previous question regarding using the hha slider sight. You will need to mount the Anchor Sight to the rear of the riser (between the riser and cable). You will need about 2 1/2 inches of clearance to do the rear mount.

Email Archery Innovations if you want pictures of how to measure. There are normally no problem with a rear mount unless you have a Hoyt with a tech style riser.

Lynn
ARCHERY INNOVATIONS
WHAT ARE YOU MISSING?
E-mail: [email protected]
www.ArcheryInnovations.com
Ph. 218 563 2800


----------



## J.man

Ok Lynn so if I understand you correctly if my anchor changes but I compensate and move my head in order to line up the AS my shot will still be off.

Jon


----------



## J.man

Also can I use either left or right eye with this product? thanks


----------



## bowman66941

If you want the anchor sight to work even easier, check out the Slick Shot that is on the home page of Archery Innovations.
The Slick Shot provides such a torque free grip, the anchor site will practically align itself left and right.
The device is being sold on the Archery Innovation web site along with the anchor site so if you want, you can order them both at the same time.


----------



## Anchor Sight

J.man said:


> Ok Lynn so if I understand you correctly if my anchor changes but I compensate and move my head in order to line up the AS my shot will still be off.
> 
> Jon


Not sure i understand the point of your question. If your anchor point changes you will adjust regardless of what sight method you use. The thing to understand is, with the Anchor Sight you will see all this, Without the Anchor Sight you will be wondering what happened and there could be many different reasons why you miss. If you set up the anchor sight to line up to an anchor point/eye position that you feel is torque free and comfortable then it's almost impossible to shoot any other way. Forget Anchor point and think in terms of eye position which is what your anchor point is supposed to establish. If you can draw the bow, hold steady, get off a clean release and don't apply torque you will hit the target. If you torque the bow the Anchor Sight will not line up, if you move your eye to line it up you will not hit the target. The Anchor sight gives you a chance to correct because once you get on to what the Anchor sight teaches, you will feel there is something wrong and the first thing you will think of is; relax the bow grip. Without the Anchor sight you can torque the bow and not have a clue, miss the target and not know what went wrong. 

Lynn


----------



## J.man

My anchor point seems to leave my string right in the middle of my line of sight. Has anyone had any luck using a string splitter. If so what size are you using. And my previous post asking about magnification lenses has to due with the fact that usually you put a lense in your sight housing and peep, so does that mean eliminating the peep means you cant use magnified lenses?


----------



## Anchor Sight

https://www.google.com/#q=Anchor+Sight+and+string+splitter+on+utube

Paste this in your browser and watch the video on utube. It will explain much of what you asked.


----------



## Don Schultz

weatherbyman said:


> Yeah but this is sexier than bulky anchor sight... Guys here love bashing the Peep Eliminator ... but fact is it works!...


Yes I am sure it works well. One of my homemade schemes looked very similar except I just used a fiber optic pin in an old plate style sight. IMO this setup would be much easier to dial in than what I put together. It is also about 1/2 the $$ of an Anchor Sight in a non-illuminated basic version. While I think Perry's No Peep is an excellent device, this will perform at least as well. Mounted behind the riser, it is well protected so the more durable design of the Perrry's loses some advantage. 

These No Peep devices are a favorite topic of mine, so I dug up this old thread.


----------



## MBT-IT

I took a look at the website. Very interesting
Just a question... do you think is possible to use it with a recurve bow? 
I'm thinking to use it as "tutor" for the guys in our archery company and lot of them use a recurve bow


----------



## Don Schultz

MBT-IT. Yes I think the Anchor Sight could benefit a trad bow by encouraging a consistent anchor, and the bow hand induced torque will be indicated, but some one wil have to try it to be sure.


----------



## MBT-IT

ok, thank you for your opinion.
If the president of my company is interested, I'll call the producer and ask for some specific informations


----------



## Tjekan

Hello fellow archies, so I just recieved and fittet my anchor sight, and really stoked about it, but I do have a small question.
When using the anchor sight, with my natural anchor point, I am no longer directly behind the string, wouldn't this cause me to look at my pin at an angle.
IE, if sighting in at 20 yards and being on the X, when moving to 10 yards arrow would hit to the left of the x and at 30 yards, arrow would strike to the right?

Am I missing something here?


----------



## bowman66941

Consistency is the name of the game as always. The Anchor Sight will tell you if you are off left to right by either torquing the bow or not having your head in the right place. Of course the combination of the two can play games with you but if your hand placement is consistent, all that is left is your head placement. Once you are aligned, you should be good to go. To put in a shameless plug... take a look at this... www.slickshotarchery.com hand placement will never be a problem again if you want to try out a Slick Shot. Lynn (the maker of the Anchor Site) sells these on his site as well and likes the way the Slick Shot gives you very consistent placement of the bow in your hand. Take that out of the equation and the only thing left is your head placement to affect the alignment of the Anchor Site.


----------



## Don Schultz

The classified above should be struck from the thread. With regard to the subject, if you are shooting tight groups at extended range you will need to make a slight left/right adjustment to your front sight. Also, if you previously centered the selected pin in your peep (vs centering the sight body) you will end up changing pin position for a given range vertically.

The 1/4" or so adjustment in inconsequential in hunting, and even 3D competition out to 60 yards or so.


----------



## 07commander

Can it be used with a peep also? Just using it to check for torque? I assume you could with a fixed pin, but I have a sliding sight, and would actually be changing anchor slightly when moving the pin. Is this correct?


----------



## Unk Bond

07commander said:


> Can it be used with a peep also? Just using it to check for torque? I assume you could with a fixed pin, but I have a sliding sight, and would actually be changing anchor slightly when moving the pin. Is this correct?



==============
Hello
1. It can be used with a peep.

2. Just because you slide your sight. Should have no bearing on your anchor or Anchor sight.

3. Anchor sight. Is just what the name implies. Your preset relax anchor setting of the Anchor sight, to your relax anchor.

4. Anchor Sight has nothing to do with a vertical front bar adjusting sight. Or a radius sliding sight.

What is important . Is put your bow in a bow vise, and bow now, being vertical level.. And aline the vertical cross hair of the Anchor Sight. To now be vertical level, with the now established vertical level of the bow string. In the bow vise.[ Later


----------



## Kodiyak

I`ve had my AS a couple of months and have not been able to achieve consistency anywhere near when I had my peep. However, I got it since my facial symmetry makes it hard to use a peep without tilting my head. I mention this because I have read some posts expressing similar obstacles. 

I tried using my peep tonight and had some good consistency but, again, had to lean my head. I then tried it with the peep *next* to the sight in my sight picture. I was then stacking arrows. What I concluded was I was able to anchor and hold the bow in a way that always had the dot centered (I have it set so small changes meant big offset on the dot) but my shoulders were not squared off. So I was able to always center the dot but still had a source of inconsistency that was hiding. 

So if you have trouble getting the consistent performance some report in this thread look for hidden form issues. Check your string in your sight picture and see if its position is changing. That might indicate issues with your shoulders or stance affecting your accuracy despite always having the AS dot centered.


----------



## Anchor Sight

Kodiyak said:


> I`ve had my AS a couple of months and have not been able to achieve consistency anywhere near when I had my peep. However, I got it since my facial symmetry makes it hard to use a peep without tilting my head. I mention this because I have read some posts expressing similar obstacles.
> 
> I tried using my peep tonight and had some good consistency but, again, had to lean my head. I then tried it with the peep *next* to the sight in my sight picture. I was then stacking arrows. What I concluded was I was able to anchor and hold the bow in a way that always had the dot centered (I have it set so small changes meant big offset on the dot) but my shoulders were not squared off. So I was able to always center the dot but still had a source of inconsistency that was hiding.
> 
> So if you have trouble getting the consistent performance some report in this thread look for hidden form issues. Check your string in your sight picture and see if its position is changing. That might indicate issues with your shoulders or stance affecting your accuracy despite always having the AS dot centered.


The Anchor Sight will bring out your form issues and the key is to correct them. You should be able to find a comfortable natural anchor point and line the Anchor Sight up to that eye position and shoot with no inconsistencies. No matter what you are using for sighting you need to accomplish three things; the first is a torque free repeatable grip… secondly, a solid release without moving anything and thirdly, the same precise eye position. The Anchor Sight will open your field of vision and allow you to shoot more comfortably and at the same time make it easier for you to determine any form issues you may have. You certainly should be able to stack arrows when shooting targets and when that happens be aware of how you are gripping the bow and releasing the arrow. Once you realize what it feels like to shoot correctly stay focused on how it felt and keep replicating it until it comes naturally. Get to that point, and you will be a better shooter and enjoy shooting your bow more than ever.


----------



## Anchor Sight

07commander said:


> Can it be used with a peep also? Just using it to check for torque? I assume you could with a fixed pin, but I have a sliding sight, and would actually be changing anchor slightly when moving the pin. Is this correct?


Yes it can be used with a peep sight but that's the last thing I would put on my bow unless I really felt my natural anchor point was with my eye behind the string and in that case a predator peep or a string splitter could be used which would widen your field of view considerably compared to a small peep. You have to realize that your bow was probably set up for you with a peep sight which means your draw length was set so that you could see through the peep and that isn't necessarily where your anchor point is most comfortable or best form for shooting.

The Anchor Sight will allow you to shoot multi-pins or slider type sights without changing your anchor because it will force you to pivot at the waist the same as a peep sight does when used to center the pin guard. If you center individual pins in a peep sight then you do change your anchor slightly by pivoting the bow at your anchor point.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello
X2
And may I add one important thing here.

Do take the time to put your bow in a bow jig. And get your bow vertically level.
Now set the AS vertical cross hair line. In the circle to be vertical level.

Now draw the bow to a relaxed anchor, a few times . And now set your AS sight dot to be in the circle. When you reach your established relaxed anchor.

============
My found way

Now if one has the tenancy to cant there bow a slight little bit at anchor. Because of some weakness in bow arm. I feel there's nothing wrong with having a slight cant at anchor if its repeatable.
If it gives you a better relaxed anchor, and more consistent arrow grouping.. [ Set your Vertical AS cross hair with this slight cant. So it will now become a repeatable slight relaxed cant, at your relaxed anchor..

===

The way I accomplish this. Find the degree of cant you might have. Go back to the bow jig. And again get your bow riser bow string vertical level. Now put your degree finder on the riser or bow string. Set one of them to this degree. Tighten bow jig. And now Set the AS vertical cross hair line o be vertically level. [ Later


----------



## Kodiyak

07commander said:


> Can it be used with a peep also? Just using it to check for torque? I assume you could with a fixed pin, but I have a sliding sight, and would actually be changing anchor slightly when moving the pin. Is this correct?


I couldn't get good groupings with the AS alone so I started using it in tandem with my peep since I had not removed it yet. I think I just wasn't squaring my shoulders enough without the need to get the peep aligned to my eye. I will probably put a string splitter on but it works fine with the peep. I can see the AS through the gap below the peep. 

It works well for feedback on torque with or without the peep. Even though I could take the AS off and group well it does tighten things up some for me. 

Where it REALLY shines for my purposes is it is good for making sure my form is solid when shooting from odd positions. I kind of jumped off the deep end in my first year and was doing stillhunting and spot-and-stalk. I had several instances wanting to draw from kneeling on one knee instead of the ideal of both knees down. I wish I had had the AS with me then. I have tried some pretty odd positions with the AS and hit the bullseye each time thanks to the AS giving me the feedback telling me my alignment with peep and upper body form are in order. It will be very useful hunting ground-level next season. 

So whether you use it to toss the peep or with a peep/splitter it's a great addition to your bow.


----------



## ElkFetish

One suggestion you may want to try. If you aren't getting good groups with the AS by itself it may have to do with the fact that you haven't found the perfect NATURAL anchor point yet. I would encourage you to keep trying slightly different anchor points and head angle/positions until you find one that really fits you well. Then once you get your AS adjsuted to that position, well..... that is where things really starts to happen!

Scot 



Kodiyak said:


> I couldn't get good groupings with the AS alone so I started using it in tandem with my peep since I had not removed it yet. I think I just wasn't squaring my shoulders enough without the need to get the peep aligned to my eye. I will probably put a string splitter on but it works fine with the peep. I can see the AS through the gap below the peep.
> 
> It works well for feedback on torque with or without the peep. Even though I could take the AS off and group well it does tighten things up some for me.
> 
> Where it REALLY shines for my purposes is it is good for making sure my form is solid when shooting from odd positions. I kind of jumped off the deep end in my first year and was doing stillhunting and spot-and-stalk. I had several instances wanting to draw from kneeling on one knee instead of the ideal of both knees down. I wish I had had the AS with me then. I have tried some pretty odd positions with the AS and hit the bullseye each time thanks to the AS giving me the feedback telling me my alignment with peep and upper body form are in order. It will be very useful hunting ground-level next season.
> 
> So whether you use it to toss the peep or with a peep/splitter it's a great addition to your bow.


----------



## Don Schultz

ElkFetish said:


> One suggestion you may want to try. If you aren't getting good groups with the AS by itself it may have to do with the fact that you haven't found the perfect NATURAL anchor point yet. I would encourage you to keep trying slightly different anchor points and head angle/positions until you find one that really fits you well. Then once you get your AS adjsuted to that position, well..... that is where things really starts to happen!
> 
> Scot


I agree with Scot / elkfetish that if you can't get 'settled' with the Anchor sight, that you have other problems with your bow setup and form. Very often this is a less than optimal draw length and IMO usually that means too long. Number two is strongly linked and that is as Scot said, a solid 'natural' anchor point. 

It is a fact that the rock solid 'wall' offered by today's bows, in concert with a peep sight causes especially new archers to use their bow like they would use a rifle, bringing it to full draw, then holding it up to their face for sighting much like a rifle. Others have noted how shooters today using the extremely short axle to axle bows have to lean their head to get a view through the peep without getting to much face in the string. 

Many of today's archers get reasonable results despite use a bunch of technique we would have laughed at in the 90s, 80s, and earlier. I'm thankful I learned to shoot with my round wheel Martin Cougar Magnum, circa 1987. It would not let one get away with any bad form habits. When is the last time you saw a clicker on a compound? How many are wondering what a clicker is?

I've not had a peep on my hunting bow since 1993. I've used home made "Perry's No Peep" setups, but settled on the Timberline No Peep in the mid-90s. It was an optical device and a forerunner to the Anchor Sight. It had a viewing lens/screen 1/3rd the size of the Anchor Sight, and a tiny fraction of the adjustments thus was/is an absolute bear to get set properly. But I still own and use a handful of them along with an Anchor Sight. I have a Timberline on my competition bow along with a large diameter peep. My pin sight is dovetailed so I can change from a single pin for spots to a multipin sight for 3D. 

Feel free to ask me any questions about using the Anchor Sight, Retina Sight, and/or other "No Peep" technology.


----------



## walrus

I what competitions would the Anchor sight be disallowed?


----------



## pniko

I would try attaching the limb driver cord to the bottom limb. I use this drop away to, so debating this question as well. I have seen others put this center riser or forward of the riser as well. So rear mount is not a specific need. You can move it around. My understanding is this is a scope sight. It has cross hairs and each tic adjusts the range. But, have not tried it yet so when I do ill post it.


----------



## Anchor Sight

pniko said:


> I would try attaching the limb driver cord to the bottom limb. I use this drop away to, so debating this question as well. I have seen others put this center riser or forward of the riser as well. So rear mount is not a specific need. You can move it around. My understanding is this is a scope sight. It has cross hairs and each tic adjusts the range. But, have not tried it yet so when I do ill post it.


If you are referring to the Anchor Sight go to the website and click on "What is an Anchor Sight" so you understand it is not a scope you look through and you don't change range via micro adjustment. This is a fairly common misconception and over the years I've had several phone calls from customers saying," I can't see through your scope because there something on the other end".… If you weren't referring to the Anchor Sight in your post then please disregard response. If you need any assistance just give us a call and we will answer any question you may have.


----------



## Pincher

no thank u


----------



## Unk Bond

Pincher said:


> no thank u


Hello All
Quote = no thank u 
Reply = That's a broad post statement. With out a reason or a explanation here. Are you just trying to gain a post count. :wink: [ Later


----------



## Chadrap

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Quote = no thank u
> Reply = That's a broad post statement. With out a reason or a explanation here. Are you just trying to gain a post count. :wink: [ Later


At least he was polite.


----------



## Chadrap

The consistent anchor part of this site is nice, but the thing that has made the biggest difference in my hunting is ranging with the anchor sight. I use a hha single pin sight. Set it on 20yds and I can accurately range out to 50 yds without touching the sight, just by changing anchor points. One pin 50 yds. It is an advantage in the woods.


----------



## Unk Bond

Chadrap said:


> The consistent anchor part of this site is nice, but the thing that has made the biggest difference in my hunting is ranging with the anchor sight. I use a hha single pin sight. Set it on 20yds and I can accurately range out to 50 yds without touching the sight, just by changing anchor points. One pin 50 yds. It is an advantage in the woods.


================
Hello
You are so right.

Quote =50 yds without touching the sight, just by changing anchor points.

Reply here = For some here that don't quiet grasp how you perform this yardage gain with one pin. And the Anchor sight vertical cross hair bar.
Maybe you could share with them the way you do it.
I would but its your post subject. :wink:[ Later


----------



## Chadrap

As you raise your anchor point up, the ring on the front lens of the AS, which is lined up with the corresponding dot and crosshairs, falls downward. The marks on the crosshairs act as a gauge. Every bow is different which means the amount of drop needed to accurately range is going to be custom to that bow, and to be determined by the shooter. Practice ranging and memorize your marks and there you have it. It also works for windage also, but that starts getting a little out there. It's such a small amount that you change your anchor, but the magnification shows you clearly where it's at, and keeps everything aligned. You could set your pin at 30 and range up and down from there if you want. I made a light that goes over the end of the AS for night hog hunts to illuminate the crosshairs, with a single lit pin, it's a deadly night time setup.


----------



## K2man

Marking this thread. Think I'm going to order an Anchor Sight!


----------



## Kodiyak

I've played around with different anchors and keep coming back to the one that feels the most natural - first knuckle lightly behind the jaw under the ear. I'm still in the same boat as in January where I can draw and have the AS dot centered (it's set so it fills the circle), everything looks great, and things may still go awry by 1-3 inches at 25 yards. I suspect two things - one is that I may be underbowed at this point, resulting in not relying on good back tension and two is that the big consistency issues are in my release. In the latter I think I need to try some different releases... especially either the thumb style or the adjustable ones. It seems most finger trigger releases are made for folks with big bear paw hands with long fingers whereas there are probably tween-age girls with hands bigger than mine. 

Another thing I suspect the AS lulls me into doing is over-intellectualizing the shot rather than relying on the feel of the shot. I find if I ignore the AS and focus on form and making sure the sight is aligned with the top of the String Splitter properly I can stack arrows. If I pay attention to the AS, my groups open up. Not to say that's the fault of the AS. I think I'm looking at the AS, thinking, "Yup, everything looks good." and firing without paying enough attention to the feel in my body rather than focusing on the feel of the shot and using the AS as a quick check.

I plan on going for some coaching so someone can give me direct feedback on my shots (I'm entirely self-taught at present) but I think for the time being it may be beneficial to actually take the AS off so I don't lure myself into the false sense of security having it on can create (for me, anyway). There may be bow setup issues that are conspiring with form issues as well. I'm using the Hostage rest that came on my bow and the reviews for it are so so. Hopefully whomever I get coaching from can give some feedback on things to try in terms of setup and releases as well as pointers with form. I've been soloing it the whole way so far and can't break this current plateau without some guidance.


----------



## Chadrap

Kodiyak said:


> I've played around with different anchors and keep coming back to the one that feels the most natural - first knuckle lightly behind the jaw under the ear. I'm still in the same boat as in January where I can draw and have the AS dot centered (it's set so it fills the circle), everything looks great, and things may still go awry by 1-3 inches at 25 yards. I suspect two things - one is that I may be underbowed at this point, resulting in not relying on good back tension and two is that the big consistency issues are in my release. In the latter I think I need to try some different releases... especially either the thumb style or the adjustable ones. It seems most finger trigger releases are made for folks with big bear paw hands with long fingers whereas there are probably tween-age girls with hands bigger than mine.
> 
> Another thing I suspect the AS lulls me into doing is over-intellectualizing the shot rather than relying on the feel of the shot. I find if I ignore the AS and focus on form and making sure the sight is aligned with the top of the String Splitter properly I can stack arrows. If I pay attention to the AS, my groups open up. Not to say that's the fault of the AS. I think I'm looking at the AS, thinking, "Yup, everything looks good." and firing without paying enough attention to the feel in my body rather than focusing on the feel of the shot and using the AS as a quick check.
> 
> I plan on going for some coaching so someone can give me direct feedback on my shots (I'm entirely self-taught at present) but I think for the time being it may be beneficial to actually take the AS off so I don't lure myself into the false sense of security having it on can create (for me, anyway). There may be bow setup issues that are conspiring with form issues as well. I'm using the Hostage rest that came on my bow and the reviews for it are so so. Hopefully whomever I get coaching from can give some feedback on things to try in terms of setup and releases as well as pointers with form. I've been soloing it the whole way so far and can't break this current plateau without some guidance.


Make sure that when looking at the anchor sight, your string which you are now looking around passes something on the AS the same every time. The string will look blurry, and make it touch the side of the housing or something else. I touch the very front tip of my nose to the string and the string just touches the housing. Repeatability.


----------



## K2man

Are there any problems setting up an AS with a Limbdriver rest? I have a Hoyt Charger with a ProV rest.


----------



## Kodiyak

Chadrap said:


> Make sure that when looking at the anchor sight, your string which you are now looking around passes something on the AS the same every time. The string will look blurry, and make it touch the side of the housing or something else. I touch the very front tip of my nose to the string and the string just touches the housing. Repeatability.


I have a String Splitter Mini on so I'm looking through the string. I think the AS has definitely helped me improve but, due to that overthinking, may be hindering my improvement since I'm relying on it too much rather than developing better muscle memory. Any inconsistency is happening at release and follow through rather before where the AS is best suited to feedback. I'd almost bet it's something with my release motion.


----------



## DonsHarley

K2man said:


> Are there any problems setting up an AS with a Limbdriver rest? I have a Hoyt Charger with a ProV rest.


None at all the AS is not connected to any part of any rest at any time.


----------



## Unk Bond

Kodiyak said:


> I have a String Splitter Mini on so I'm looking through the string. I think the AS has definitely helped me improve but, due to that overthinking, may be hindering my improvement since I'm relying on it too much rather than developing better muscle memory. Any inconsistency is happening at release and follow through rather before where the AS is best suited to feedback. I'd almost bet it's something with my release motion.


===========
Hello
Did you put your bow in a bow press and line the Anchor Sight up with your natural cant.
By adjusting the AS vertical cross hair line and bow string to mach your natural relaxed anchor. [Later


----------



## Kodiyak

Kodiyak said:


> I have a String Splitter Mini on so I'm looking through the string. I think the AS has definitely helped me improve but, due to that overthinking, may be hindering my improvement since I'm relying on it too much rather than developing better muscle memory. Any inconsistency is happening at release and follow through rather before where the AS is best suited to feedback. I'd almost bet it's something with my release motion.


Been focusing on release issues and it's definitely my release and shooting issues the AS doesn't reveal if it's not dialed in around a good draw. The AS still lets me know when I occasionally have a finger on the grip though.

I've concentrated on getting a surprise release and reaching my bow arm toward the target, visualizing touching the place I want to hit and been stacking arrows. Gotta swap out the String Splitter, though. It's fraying the string where it goes off the SS arms. Gonna try the Claw.


----------



## Hustle

I just order an anchor sight, I've been using a peep and kisser button. My question is there going to be any reason to use the kisser anymore with the anchor sight


----------



## Unk Bond

Hustle said:


> I just order an anchor sight, I've been using a peep and kisser button. My question is there going to be any reason to use the kisser anymore with the anchor sight



=============
Hello

What kind of kisser [ Later


----------



## DonsHarley

I would leave the kisser in at least until you get it dialed in and then decide if you think you need it, you can never have too many anchor points. I've got 10+ years with the AS and have considered trying a kisser.


----------



## Hustle

Just a normal one that's fits around string and looks like a UFO


----------



## Unk Bond

DonsHarley said:


> I would leave the kisser in at least until you get it dialed in and then decide if you think you need it, you can never have too many anchor points. I've got 10+ years with the AS and have considered trying a kisser.


==============

Hello
I quiet agree.
I use 2 eliminater buttons.
One as a kisser and the other for my nose.Funny Hun.

The nose button I use as a head alignment. By sliding my nose down the bow string. When the bottom of y nose touches lightly on the top button. Then I know my head is at the same angle height for aiming. That I want it, each and every time. [ Later


----------



## Anchor Sight

My personal preference is to have nothing on the string or anything touching my face but find what works best for you.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello
Any one hold there bow grip solid after setting there bow hand. And alining up with the target center. [ Later


----------



## K2man

No. I don't think anyone would recommend that you grip your bow


----------



## Don Schultz

No. At full draw the riser rests against my palm in the crook of my thumb and forefinger. Most of my hand is relaxed. I can wiggle my fingers. When I'm having bow hand problems I let the sling rescue the bow from falling to the ground. Training the bow hand to not grab the bow.


----------



## Anchor Sight

helix33 said:


> Guys, I just wanted to post my experience with a fantastic product. I am in no way affiliated with the makers of the anchor sight. I'm just a really satisfied customer that is very impressed with the product and the owner of the company for that matter. I purchased an anchor sight a week ago and installed it on a new 82 Airborne. The sight works as advertised and was quite easy to install due to the micro adjustments on it. I actually set mine totally up in my house by just drawing the bow. I placed the bow in a vice and leveled it to make sure the center line inside the tube of the sight was parallel with my bow string vertically and that was it. I had just gotten a new HHA OL 5500 sight at the same time and it took me all of 10 minutes and 10 or 15 shots to have the whole setup shooting a 3" pattern at 20yds! This is without any practice using the anchor sight at all. It feels very natural and I really didn't change my anchor point I just actually refined it, I don't have to cock my head over the string to see through the peep anymore. One thing that I noticed right off of the bat is if you place the anchor sight lens very close to your normal sight you will instantly pick up the anchor sight marks and the sight pin at the same time. In turn I'm confident that I will be able to shoot much quicker with more accuracy if the situation calls for it. I couldn't be happier with my decision to lose my peep. I actually ordered a second anchor sight yesterday. I had tried the competitor’s sight 2 years ago on a tribute and I sent it back because I could never get it totally dialed in. I was skeptical and almost didn't order the anchor sight because of this experience with the no peep. The anchor sight tuned very easy for me and I'm very glad I tried it. If you’re on the fence about trying this product you have nothing to lose except your peep and the shipping cost back to the manufacturer to try it. I don't think you could ask for a better deal than that from a company. Give it a try and I believe you will be glad you did. I sure am!


This is a long tread with lots of good information...worth a second look.


----------

